# S@squ@tch's Against the Giants - Team Gold



## s@squ@tch

*In a dark underground meeting room:*

“Dispatch the agents – we must know if it is true.”  A heavily robed figure says to the assembled group of shadowy figures.

“At once, master.”   

The room quickly empties, leaving the robed figure to ponder their next move.

[D]
aaa[/D]

*City of Sharn:*







You have received word that House Medani and House Tharashk are seeking volunteers to help them out with a problem that has arisen in Xendrik.

Various leaflets and posters have been posted all through Sharn, and they have attracted your attention.  

You are to be at the House Medani enclave in the city of Sharn on the morning of 20 Zarantyr 999 at sunrise.

That was two weeks ago.

[D]aa[/D]

You awaken well before sunrise on the 20th, somewhat excited about the prospect of a new challenge, and also interested to see what the two great houses need from outsiders – for it seemed to be a somewhat uncommon event – first, for Tharashk and Medani to be working together, and second, to want the services of non-house members.

After hurriedly assembling your gear, you depart for the enclave in the heart of the city, bidding adieu to your landlord, as you honestly do not know if you will be back to your room today, or in several months.

The morning fog is thick, and as you ascend higher into the city, it becomes thicker and thicker, reducing your visibility remarkedly.  You could have sworn that you saw something small with wings out of the corner of your eyes, but when you stopped and looked, you did not see anything.  You begin to think you are lost, when you see the familiar shadow of the building before you.

[D]aa[/D]

The enclave rises out of the mist majestically –  the ornately carved features and the gold-inlaid coat of arms of the House Medani comes into view.

Two half-elves, clad in silver chain shirts and holding staves, stand watch at the main gates, and you see 5 others, of all races and sizes, already there before you. 

As you arrive, the morning sun peeks out for a split second from behind the mist, before disappearing once again.

The half-elves nod to one another and then motion to you.

“Welcome.  We have been expecting you, so please to be following us.  Also, be aware that outside magic is not allowed within the doors of our enclave.”

The one on the left beckons for you to follow, and the doors behind him begin to swing open – of their own accord it seems.

You follow the first half-elf, and notice the second fall in behind the last of the group.

[D]aa[/D]

You are lead through the entryway of the outer bailey of the enclave, past a reflecting pond, and into a large meeting room.

In the center of the room is a large wooden table, seemingly crafted out of one large tree – some 6’ across and 20’ long.  The natural grain runs the length of the table, two polished tree trunks give support to table.

On a side table, are pitchers of various juices, along with platters filled with various breakfast meats and breads.

“Please have a seat, Bendis will be with your shortly.”

About five minutes elapse, and a young-looking half-elf in robes appears through a door opposite the one you came in.  He is followed by a middle-aged human, dressed in a shining breastplate with a cloak, with the coat of arms of House Tharashk emblazoned on the clip, around his neck.






“Good morning, and thank you for coming – My name is Bendis, Bendis Aldarn d’Medani, and this is Darvir, of House Tharashk.” 


“You are aware of the information presented on the fliers – we are in need of a group to discover what is happening on the southern continent of Xendrik.”


“The native giants have become aggressive and coordinated war parties of Hill, Frost, and Fire have been spotted together – something that has not occurred in the past, and has put the harvesting of dragonshards well behind schedule for House Tharashk."   Bendis traces his fingers through the air, bringing an image of dragonshards into view before you.






He continues,   "They have even lost two groups that were dispatched in a search-and-rescue capacity – these groups were among their elite forces.”  

He pauses.

"House Tharashk wishes the remains of their fallen found." 



“Our seers have been receiving more and more visions of giants as well, of all kinds -- cloud, storm, stone, along with the others, but have been unable to make sense of them at this point.  They have also seen scorpions, as well as illithids..."

Void shudders visibly at the thought.




“We have procured an airship, the _Precarious Retreat_,  from House Lyrander, to take you to the southern city of Stormreach – it is the main port of entry into Xendrik.  The travel itself should take 3 days.  Once in Stormreach, you are to go to the Tharashk enclave, where Darvir's brother, Barvidor, will be waiting for you.   He will give you more up to date recon and information about where the groups were when they were attacked and put down.  They will be sending along a few support personnel along with you.” 

Darvir remains silent next to the Medani wizard, looking over each of you, as if trying to determine if you stand a chance at being successful.

“You will be paid handsomely if you are able to determine what is coordinating the giants attacks, along with letters of credit for House services from Medani and Tharashk.”  

“Please keep in mind that our seers have detected the presence of the Emerald Claw in their visions.  Be vigilant to their machinations.”

“Now, if you do not have any questions, I will dispatch you to the services of my nephew, Vortan, who will escort you to the airfield.”

"I wish you success and luck."

OOC: Currently Lo-Kag is not with the party, he is in Stormreach, but if Nac Mac Feegle desires, he can be with the party in Sharn.   Let me know.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Davan nods and stands, I will assist in any way I can in finding your fallen comrades. He adjusts his rings and falls in behind Vortan.


**Edit**
[sblock]

Orisons:                                         
Detect Magic
Resistance                                     
Purify Food and Drink
Create Water (3)

1st Level:                                            Domain:
Comprehend Languages
Divine Favor                                     1~ Enlarge Person
Sanctuary                                        2~ Bulls Strength
Omen of Peril                                    3~ Magic Vestment
Protection from Evil                            4~Spell Immunity

2nd Level:
Augury
Calm Emotions
Delay Poison
Make Whole

3rd Level:
Daylight
Vigor 
Furnace Within
Lesser Humanoid Essence

4th Level:
Imbue with Special Ability
Restoration
Divine Power

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void - Githzerai Sleeping Tiger Monk 5 / Rogue 1*

You are to report to Sharn Void, in house Medani's enclave, we heard some disturbing news and I choose you above all to verify it.
The Sensai walks back and forth, Void have never seen him so troubled.
Illithids
The Sensai sums all in one word.
Yes Sensai, I'll do my best.
With that he departs.

*********************************

Shivering to the noting the hateful race, the hooded Githzerai moves nervously. He stands in the corner, leather straps cover his body, and several tattoos can be seen, he wears no armor, but a single "Night-black" cloak, held around his neck with an impressive periapt. His hands are covered with gloves and he wears black boots. When he moves you can swear that he makes no sound at all.


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

After leaving the Cannith House, Morph took his way slowly through the fog.  He had trouble seeing in the haze, and also took his time to identify the magical gifts the House had given him for his journey.  They spoke little to him during his upgrade, and that is how he preferred it.  All they had said was that the monocle would identify items for him if he used it and used a cantrip to see their auras.  Minutes later, with his new equipment's power now known, Morph redoubles his efforts at finding House Medani.

When coming to the House and seeing the half-elven guards outside, he merely nods to them, more than a response than he gave most others.  He had discovered half-breeds like the elves and orcs, were given little respect for their parentage.  The only respect they had earned was because of the gifts bestowed opon them, dragonmarks, and the power that the marks gave them.

Upon seeing others, more than likely answering the call to help as well, he quickly scans them as threats to his person.  As a warforged, he was seen a little more than a weapon.  He dutifully shakes his head as another warforged, undoubtingly a warrior, better serving the stereotype of his races purpose, comes out of the fog.

He takes a seat at the table, merely looking at the prooffered food and drink.  His race had no need of nourishment.  He wonder briefly what it would be like to need to replenish oneself during the day.  Ultimately he decides, it must be similar to what it feels like when he prepares his spells in the morning every day.  Magic was his nourishment.

As the human and half-elf speak, their request, Morph begins shifting uncomfortably in his chair.  As the human's gaze settles on Morph, Morph matches his gaze.  _Do not underestimate me._  Doing his best to hold still, Morph speaks in the hollow sounding voice of warforged.  "Are we expected to lethally deal with hostiles or would you like to speak with them in person?  What of Letters of Marquee?  If we are to battle the giants, ancient relics may be found in their possession.  I would like to keep what we find."


----------



## Shayuri

There's no disguising Dreadnought's heavy, clomping footsteps. He almost sounds like an approaching giant himself. Nearly seven feet tall and clad entirely in a burnished dark layer of adamantine, his approach was slow but seemingly inexorable.

He listened stoically to the briefing, then said in a flat, hollow tone that reverberated slightly in his armored hide, "I am interested. The questions asked are good, and the details will need to be defined, but I do wish to perform this task."


----------



## Rolzup

Darv clears his throat, a little tentatively.  "And for my part, I would like to pen a monograph that records the details of our -- no doubt fully successful, considering the look of my new companions -- endeavor.  Or are these matters to be kept secret?  If so, I can certainly change whatever names need change, and obscure the details somewhat...."


----------



## Zurai

Asenfel merely shrugs and smiles. "You're paying me to kill giants. That's good enough for me. I just hope the rest of these fellows can keep up."


----------



## Rolzup

Darv raises an eyebrow.  "My legs may be short,"  he objects, "But I can walk as speedily as the next man.  Or run, should matters come to that, which I am certain that they shan't."


----------



## s@squ@tch

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "Are we expected to lethally deal with hostiles or would you like to speak with them in person? What of Letters of Marquee? If we are to battle the giants, ancient relics may be found in their possession. I would like to keep what we find."




Bendis appraises the warforged,"You are free to keep anything you find in the southern continent.  And you do not have to show any mercy to these giants, for they will obviously show none to you.  But we do ask, that you find out what is motivating these giants."



			
				Rolzup said:
			
		

> Darv clears his throat, a little tentatively. "And for my part, I would like to pen a monograph that records the details of our -- no doubt fully successful, considering the look of my new companions -- endeavor. Or are these matters to be kept secret? If so, I can certainly change whatever names need change, and obscure the details somewhat...."




"You are more than welcome to record the events of the expedition for posterity."

Bendis brings his fingers together and places them below his chin,"If there are no more questions, Vortran will take you to the air dock."


----------



## Shayuri

"I have a question," comes the large warrior warforged's booming voice.

"You mentioned seers. Did we appear in any of their visions?"


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph taps his thick metallic finger on the table.  "What of the groups we are to find?  Where were they last seen?  Who were they to search and rescue?"


----------



## s@squ@tch

Darvir finally breaks his silence.

"We have had a dragonshard collecting operation in existance for several years throughout Xendrik.

We had dispatched a large team to a recently discovered field of Siberys dragonshards near the Titan's Teeth.

They had been working the field for several days before our communication with them had been cut off.  

It was then, that we dispatched the search and rescue parties.

My brother, Barvidor, will be able to give you more information once you are on continent, in Stormreach."

Bendis then begins to speak.

"Our seers have seen many things, and we are trying to make sense of them, but to answer your question, yes.  It was for this reason that we put out the fliers, for we were confident that they would be answered by competent individuals, such as yourselves.

But, the future is forever changing, and the bits and pieces that our seers receive can differ from one day to the next."


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Then let us be off. While we waste time with words, your own men could be dying or dead. I would prefer that, if they are not dead, our time spent here was spent heading toward their rescue. As you say, we can gather the appropriate information on the way.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void - Githzerai Sleeping Tiger Monk 5 / Rogue 1*

Void follow the party members from behind, his moves are elegant and quiet.
Living in a monastery where everyone keeps quite unless they really needs to, made him a "no words entity". His skills requires no sound, that is why he was brought here.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Vortran escorts you to a launch portico off of the main Medani enclave.  A small skiff-like transport, powered by a bound air elemental awaits, tethered to a couple of mooring posts.

Vortan nods to the pilot, who then expertly pilots you to the Lyrander airdock.

As you climb out of the skiff and up onto the tarmac, the first thing you notice are various passengers hurrying back and forth, luggage and tickets in hand.

You are somewhat dazzled by the activity – several large airships are in the process of loading and unloading – passengers and cargo are everywhere.  Vortan directs you across the landing pad, towards a smaller airship.  As you approach, you can make out the name Precarious Retreat etched prominently on several gold inlaid tiles along the lines of the ship.

At the bottom of the gangway, another half-elf appears to be waiting for you.

“G’day mates, mi’ name is Dalwir of House Lyrander.  I will be your captain on this trip.  Hope you don’t mind the cramped quarters, but the Precarious Retreat is built for speed, and not for comfort – I’ll get you there quickly and safely, dontcha worry.”   

“Now, be good lads and head up the gangway and the good quartermaster will see you to your rooms, so that you can stow yer gear.  We be leavin’ shortly.”

“This will be the last time ye feet touch the ground, so if ye be scared o’ flyin’, say goodbye to yer good friend.  I promise that once you’ve flown with me, you’ll never want to walk again.”

“Once we’re underway, I’ll be glad to talk to ye, but fer now, please allow the crew and I to do our jobs.”
He then heads off, inspecting the hull for any damages after the last trip, shouting orders to his crew.


[D]aa[/D]






The ship leaves port without any issues.  Once airborn, the ship hums along, and you get acquainted with the ship's layout.


[D]aa [/D]


----------



## Zurai

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> “This will be the last time ye feet touch the ground, so if ye be scared o’ flyin’, say goodbye to yer good friend.  I promise that once you’ve flown with me, you’ll never want to walk again.”




Asenfel smirks and responds, "Oh, I'm quite used to flying. Thank you for the concern, though." as he moves swiftly up the gangplank and onto the deck of the ship, then seeks out his quarters.


----------



## Rolzup

"Fortunately,"  Darv murmurs as he looks over the ship, "I do not require a great deal of room.  But," he adds, brightening, "Surely there is no finer way to travel!"


----------



## OnlytheStrong

You have a beautiful ship captain. If you do not mind, I would prefer to stay by your side, as I have never been on a ship before. I am quite curious to see how it is handled by a professional of no small reputation. Davan bows low to the captain, and, after hearing his response, heads off to see the quartermaster.


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph makes a sound sounding like a snort.  He then abruptly sprouts a pair of metal wings and flies onto the deck.  _He thinks I am unaccustomed...afraid even...to fly!_  Not needing to stow any equipment, Morph then stands on deck directly below the elemental ring, trying to keep away from the crew, but staring at the magnificent magical construction.


----------



## Shayuri

"The last time our feet touch the ground until we land again," Dreadnought corrects the captain as he clomps heavily to his room. Once there he deposits his gear on the bed. It will be the only use that piece of furniture will have. He then heads back out to the deck.

On seeing the other, oddly unarmored warforged standing and staring at the elemental ring, he goes over to stand beside him and look up as well, reasoning that there must be something interesting about it there.


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph looks at the large armored warforged as he approaches and stares at the elemental ring.  He breaks the silence.  "Why is it you conform to the stereotypes that plagues our race?  Have you not felt the hate of being treated as only a weapon?"


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought is still for a moment, then looks down from the ring at Morph.

"I don't think I understand you. I was created a certain way, trained a certain way, and because of those things, I am well suited to being a warrior. Should I not do what I am best suited to do? And if I do what I am best at, without regard to what others think, how am I conforming?"


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph looks up at the towering giant of a warforged.  "Don't you see?  Humans made you.  Humans trained you.  You belonged to them and they made you how they wanted you?  Don't you want to be what *you* want?  I can see you being what you are most comfortable as, but don't forget that you have a mind of your own and don't have to follow what the human's say."


----------



## Shayuri

Again, Dreadnought was silent for a moment. His lack of expression made it hard to figure if he was slow to understand, or slow to respond.

Finally he said, "There's a trap in that kind of thinking. I could easily say I am doing what I want, and what I like...but then you could say that even the things I want and like have been given to me by others. They built my body...they trained my mind. What then is left for me to trust as my own?"

With the whispering noise of metal grinding on metal, the warforged soldier shook his head.

"I find it best not to look too deeply on things like this. I do what I do, for the reasons I think are appropriate. Why I think what I think; why I feel what I feel...I will leave that to the philosophers."

He nods his head towards Morph, clearly including the smaller 'forged among those he counts with that distinction.

"As for the rest, it is good that we are free now, but I am more comfortable with orders to follow. I don't consider myself a slave or property because of that. Many humans, elves and others have made the same choice."


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph nods his head at Dreadnaught as a gesture of respect.  "You are smarter than I initially gave you credit for.  I am Morph, although I saw little fighting in the war, I am skilled in repairing our kind by both magical and mundane means.  If you are damaged in battle, I could help to repair any malfunctioning parts."


----------



## Shayuri

"I am sure you'll have plenty of opportunity to practice your trade. I'm glad to know you have such magic. Since the War ended, I've served with units that were not used to our kind, and had only meat healers. It was a hardship that had to be endured. Fortunately..."

He thunks a three-tined hand on his chestplate.

"...I am not easy to damage. But I think giants will be up to the task."

(hee...Dread's Int 10...but I play it as not stupid, just kind of slow. He gets to the right conclusion, but his mind is like his body...slow, ponderous, but hard to stop. )


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Davan bumps into Morph. I beg my pardon! Davan bows to the two warforged,  I am Davan Rowe, cleric from the Sovereign Host. I do believe that you both were chosen to venture in this little adventure of ours, correct?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void - Githzerai Sleeping Tiger Monk 5 / Rogue 1*

The hooded Githzerai steps to the railing and enjoys the view.
Once the warforges intercept in conversation, he eyes them, he never saw one of them, but he heard they were involved in the human wars in the many books and tomes that lie in his monastery.


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph was about to let a scathing comment go about the clumsy human bumping into them, but he bit his tongue.  After seeing at least an illlusion of respect by the cleric given to him and Dreadnaught, Morph decided that this one, at least not in their first meeting, had any major hate for his kind.  "I am Morph.  I believe your inquiry is correct."


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought, after his customary pause, nodded as well.

"Yes," he said simply.


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph notices the hooded figure near the railing that seemed to be staring at them.  Though it's features were hidden by it's hood, it certainty moved too gracefully for a human, more so than even an elf.  "If you be traveling with us, then come and introduce yourself.  We need to find out each other's strengths before the giants can greet us with the thick end of their clubs."


----------



## OnlytheStrong

It has been rare when I have seen a person such as yourselves. I would love to talk to you both about what you have seen sometime! I am sure the tales you have would be amazing. I will leave you be as I believe you were talking about something important. Once again, I am sorry for being so rude as to bump into you. I shall take my leave. Davan bows and goes to place his things away.


----------



## Shayuri

By the time Dreadnought is ready to reply, the cleric is long gone. With a scraping noise, he turns to look at Morph instead.

"What a strange human."


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph nods his head, "Indeed."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

The hooded creature moves gracefully as he accepts the invitation, upon arriving he folds his hood back, his features are alien and strange, gray skin with brown and green like birth marks.
I'm Void, hailing from the Dokyo (Bravery/courage in Japanese) monastery, I apologies if I stared but I was fascinated by the likes of you, since I read about you in the monastery tomes.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Day 1 – 20 Zarantyr:*

The Precarious Retreat heads out of Sharn to the south, picking up altitude, before finally levelling out around 1000 feet.  It has been only a couple of hours since you first arrived at House Medani, but it seems much longer.

Once you’ve cleared the outskirts of Sharn, the clouds begin to break up, and a cool winter sun rises high overhead.

The ship moves gracefully and swift through the clear skies, all of your gear stowed below in the common area.  On the horizon, you can see the Hilt, with the great ocean not too far beyond it.

You have noticed Dalwir giving orders to the crew of eight and piloting the ship out of Sharn, but he has now given up the helm to his second in command, a half-elf woman, of no more than 35 years.  A more casual examination of him shows that he carries a rapier at his hip, along with a lute strung over his back, and there is no hiding his dragonmark – it has grown to such size that it is the largest you’ve ever seen, with corners poking out of sleeves and collars.   He walks down from the stern platform of the ship, and approaches your group.  

“Welcome aboard, mates’, ‘tis a fine time as any to be headed out over the great sea.  I should have ye’ at Stormreach in about 3 days time.  Thar be reports of a storm somewhere to the northwest o’ Stormreach, so we’ll be givin’ it a wide berth.”

“We don’t live fancy on the Precarious, but we do live well...”

“Feel free to wander the ship, hopefully this will be more like a pleasure cruise.”

“We’re well stocked with rum and ale belowdecks, and Francis is our on-board chef, one of the best in the House.”

The rest of the day passes uneventfully.  The ground below has given way to the waves of the sea.  After a hearty evening meal, the evening entertainment comprises of several of the crew playing various instruments and telling tales.  The stories and music interweave together to such a degree, that it almost feels as though you are part of the story.  

You sleep peacefully through the night. (Those of you who actually sleep)

*Day 2 – 21 Zarantyr:*

Morning breaks, and the smell of baked biscuits and fresh gravy rouse you from your slumber.  You make your way to the source of the aroma and have your fill.  You spend a fair amount of time above decks, peering overboard at the endless sea below you, noticing on occasion a group of whales here and there.  

Around midday, the winds have risen to around gale force, and appear to be steadily increasing.  

Dalwir exclaims,”Damn, I thought we’d miss it.  ‘Tis too big to go ‘round, so we’ll need to go through.”   

The captain appears to begin the casting of a spell, and you notice the tips of his dragonmark being to glow.  He completes his task in about 10 minutes time, and over the next ten minutes, you notice that the winds begin to taper off, the clouds part, and you are now surrounded by calm, sunny skies, though you can still see the storm surrounding you in all directions on the horizon.

The rest of the day passes uneventfully.

After another amazing meal and evening of entertainment, you retire to your bunk and fall quickly asleep.

You are awoken to a clanging sound and shouts of * “ALL HANDS ON DECK!  ALL HANDS ON DECK!”*   When you eyes open, you notice that it is the middle of the night and the rest of the crew is hastily grabbing weeapons and heading up the stairs.  You hear a loud thump come from directly above your bunks, where you remember the deck-mounted ballista was.

OOC: I need initiative and actions for all of you.  You have awoken from sleep, so you are unarmored and weaponless, in your bunks below decks.


----------



## Zurai

Asenfel rolls out of his bunk and grabs the scepter he always keeps nearby. Hearing the ballista in action... _or torn out of action, perhaps..._, he sprints up to the top deck, prepared to react to any danger.

[sblock=OOC]Asenfel's Initiative (1d20+5=16)
Asenfel's _Fell Flight_ invocation is still active; it lasts 24 hours or until dispelled, and he re-casts it every morning when he gets up. At the moment, _Fell Flight_ is his only durational invocation.
Would he still have clothing-based magic items on? His _cloak of charisma, gloves of dexterity,_ and the _chasibule of fell power_ specifically. If he doesn't have the gloves, his init is actually 15, not 16.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

Zurai said:
			
		

> Asenfel's _Fell Flight_ invocation is still active; it lasts 24 hours or until dispelled, and he re-casts it every morning when he gets up. At the moment, _Fell Flight_ is his only durational invocation.
> Would he still have clothing-based magic items on? His _cloak of charisma, gloves of dexterity,_ and the _chasibule of fell power_ specifically. If he doesn't have the gloves, his init is actually 15, not 16.




Only items that you wear all the time (and sleep while wearing) are on your person(s) at this point.  You can spend a round or two to gather up the stuff you want to have available with you.

In Asenfel's case, keep in mind that his flight is indeed still active, but the ship is moving at a speed of 100' (~ 20 mph), so it he leaves the ship, he will not be able to keep up, as his flight speed is 30'.


----------



## Rolzup

"What in the heavens?"  Darv falls out of his bunk, blinking in confusion.  "Such noise...I suppose I should investigate, hey?"

After fumbling for his spectacles, he seizes them and pushes them on, blinking with confusion.  "I'm coming, I'm coming," he mumbles.

[Sblock=OOC]
Initiative is 17.

Grab his Spectacles of Intellect, put them on, make a single move out of the cabin and towards the deck.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong

[sblock=roll] http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1369163[/sblock]

Davan will gather his items that assist in his healing abilities (such as his belt and ring). His next action (if he needs to) would be to pray for his spells. If he does not need to, then he will go up to the top deck.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> [sblock=roll] http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1369163[/sblock]
> 
> Davan will gather his items that assist in his healing abilities (such as his belt and ring). His next action (if he needs to) would be to pray for his spells. If he does not need to, then he will go up to the top deck.




You won't need to pray for spells, as you do that each morning at dawn.

But I will need a list from each of you of:

1) What you wear while sleeping (i.e. that you never take off)
2) What items you are gathering before heading topside.

I'm fairly lenient on what you can or would sleep in, but items such as armor/shields/weapons, wouldn't be possible.

Tactical map to be posted later today.


----------



## Zurai

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> But I will need a list from each of you of:
> 
> 1) What you wear while sleeping (i.e. that you never take off)
> 2) What items you are gathering before heading topside.




1) Honestly, I can't justify Asenfel sleeping without the gloves, cloak, and chasuble. Cloaks make good blankets, the gloves are just light gloves, and the chasuble (which I can never seem to spell correctly) is essentially just a cloth necklace or choker. The rest of his gear would be stowed in his backpack.
2) He'll grab his scepter, but that's it.


----------



## Rolzup

On ship-board?  Probably just a simple tunic and pants.  And while it would be smart to get more of his gear on, I think that Darv isn't quite sophisticated enough to think that way yet.  Hence, just grabbing the glasses.  At least his spells are still prepared, except for Longstrider -- so current speed is 20'.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

[sblock=OOC]Davan would honestly probably only wear his bare essentials + his ring to bed. So, typical sleeping garb. His list of prepared spells would be the same as the ones listed earlier. [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]

Orisons:                                         
Detect Magic
Resistance                                     
Purify Food and Drink
Create Water (3)

1st Level:                                            Domain:
Comprehend Languages
Divine Favor                                     1~ Enlarge Person
Sanctuary                                        2~ Bulls Strength
Omen of Peril                                    3~ Magic Vestment
Protection from Evil                            4~Spell Immunity

2nd Level:
Augury
Calm Emotions
Delay Poison
Make Whole

3rd Level:
Daylight
Vigor 
Furnace Within
Lesser Humanoid Essence

4th Level:
Imbue with Special Ability
Restoration
Divine Power

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

While Dreadnought doesn't sleep, he's long since adjusted his habits so as not to inconvenience the humanoid soldiers he's accustomed to working with. Clomping around all night generally isn't appreciated, and he makes an indifferent sentry, since his senses are not terribly well trained or sharp.

So he just stands still in his cabin and thinks. Considers strategies, tactics, runs over what he knows of his fellows...it's amazing how quickly time can pass when one's mind is occupied. 

The sounds of trouble intrude on his ruminations though, so he grabs his sword and fits his buckler to his forearm before tromping up to the deck to see what the trouble is.

(He doesn't sleep, so it's likely he has all his stuff on him.)


----------



## s@squ@tch

Shayuri said:
			
		

> While Dreadnought doesn't sleep, he's long since adjusted his habits so as not to inconvenience the humanoid soldiers he's accustomed to working with. Clomping around all night generally isn't appreciated, and he makes an indifferent sentry, since his senses are not terribly well trained or sharp.
> 
> So he just stands still in his cabin and thinks. Considers strategies, tactics, runs over what he knows of his fellows...it's amazing how quickly time can pass when one's mind is occupied.
> 
> The sounds of trouble intrude on his ruminations though, so he grabs his sword and fits his buckler to his forearm before tromping up to the deck to see what the trouble is.
> 
> (He doesn't sleep, so it's likely he has all his stuff on him.)




That is what I expected for both Warforged.  

So far: 

Darv - grab spectacles and head for the stairs
Davan -- grab healing belt (already wearing ring) and head to the stairs
Asenfel -- grab scepter, (already wearing cloak, chausible, and gloves) and heads to the stairs
Dreadnought - grab sword and buckler, head to the stairs


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph was bored, very bored.  The entertainment was nice enough, if you liked the kind that half-elves put on.  The food...was unneeded nourishment.  Though Morph had a normal sense of smell and taste, he had no need to eat, so he simply sat there engaging Dreadnaught in conversation, which by the time the large warforged spoke again, Morph had forgotten what his point was.  

Morph learned long ago to keep his allies close to him, in case of hostilities came from afar, that is why he spent his nights for the most part belowdecks, dreaming, not literally of course, but thinking of how his life would change when he found the ancient eldritch machines that would change him permanantly from his current form.

[sblock=ooc]Init:  21 Are we in seperate rooms or in a general bunk area?  If we are in a general bunk area then I'll do the following...(cast haste and move)[/sblock]

Woken from his reverie, Morph looks around at the state of his allies, he quickly speaks in the arcane tongue and snaps his fingers.  His spell increase the speed they move and their reflexes.  Morph follows his allies as they move up toward the sounds of battle.

[sblock=If we sleep in rooms]Morph quickly opens the door to his room before walking quickly to the stairs that lead above deck.

OOC:  I am not leading the way, wait for the muscle to go first.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Will post tactical map in the morning.  Had some PC issues.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

[sblock=Ooc] Void need only two hours sleeping at night, so I guess he is already awake, he will grab his items.[/sblock]
_I wonder ..._
Void thinks while gathering his importent belongings.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 1 - Partial*



Initiative:

30 – Elemental #1 – Transform into Whirlwind, Move to F26, engulf Crewman #1
21 – Morph (49/49)  -- Cast Haste – effects all belowdecks, move to top of stairs
19 – Elemental #2 --  Move to A-9/10/11, attack Crewman #3 - HIT
19 – Void (42/42) – Move to top of stairs, have standard action available
19 – Davan (66/66) – Grab belt, ring, reach top of stairs (60’ move due to no armor + haste)
17 – Darv (53/53) – Grab spectacles, head for the stairs – to F13
16 – Elemental #3 -- 
16 – Asenfel (53/53) – Grab scepter, head for the stairs (60’, flying)
13 – Darwir --
11 – Dreadnought (102/102) – Move to top of stairs, have standard action available
10 – Lieutenant –
5 – Crew (8)



Due to the Haste, Void and Dreadnought have an action remaining in round 1.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Air elementals! Davan yells to his companions and casts Lesser Humanoid Essence on Dreadnought.


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph 49/49*

Morph strides upon deck and sees the crewman wrestling with a small twister.  Morph utters a short string of arcane syllables before splaying his fingers and snapping his wrist at the whirlwind creature.  Four small silver missles arc outward before converging on the whirlwind striking the wind creature with a series of small booms.  He then moves towards the front of the airship, directly in front of the door to the control room.

[sblock=ooc]Cast magic missle at the tornado elemental in F26, then move to F19.  17 damage 

Spell Prepared(including bonus spells for high Int and for being a specialist wizard)
(4/7/5/4/3) CL:  7 or 8 for fire spells; DC 15+spell level or 17+spell level for transmutations
0:  Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1:  Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex2, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease
2:  alter self, glitterdust, rope trick, incendiary slime
3:  haste, slow, fireball, animate weapon
4:  flame whips, polymorphx2[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai

Asenfel snarls and traces a pattern in the air with his giant-bone scepter. A flickering, shadowy energy pulses around the top of the scepter then lashes out, lightning-quick, at the elemental engulfing the crewmember.

[sblock=OOC]Asenfel invokes _Frightful Spear_ (eldritch blast modified by frightful blast and eldritch spear).
Frightful Spear attack and damage (post 53) (1d20+11=19, 5d6=18)
Should hit. If it does, the elemental needs to make a DC 18 Will save or be Shaken for one round (-2 to attack rolls, not that it's making any).[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

[sblock=Standard action]
Void do nothing
[/sblock]

Spotting the Air thing (F26), Void chrage the whirlwind creature with a flying kick, hoping to evaporate the water vapor menace for good.

[sblock=Full Action for the next round]
Charge + flying kick feat. charge +14 (+2 charge included)
Unarmed Damage: 1d8 +2
Flying Kick (+1d12 dmg when charging)
AC: 26 (-2 charge included)
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought doesn't hesitate at all for once...instead he moves towards the closest elemental that has engaged a crewmember (either the whirlwinder or the hitter...I'm fuzzy on which is which), drawing his greatsword over his shoulder as he goes.

(Action: Move to engage!)


----------



## Rolzup

"My goodness!"  Darv exclaims as he reaches the deck.  "This won't do at all...."   His eyes glaze over for a moment as he considers, and then light up again as he bellows across the ship.

"Strike _against_ the direction of spin!  It shall disrupt their matrix, and destabilize them somewhat!"

Alas, his advice proves to be entirely without value in this instance....

[sblock=OOC]
One move action to get above-decks, and a second to use Dark Knowledge.  Badly.  Total of a 12, so no effect.  Knowledge (planes) is not his strongest area of study.

[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Davan sees Darv come from below deck, Where you still sleeping friend? No worries, we shall be finished shortly! You will get the rest you need! Davan breaks out in laughter.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 1 - Complete*



Initiative:

30 – Elemental #1 – Transform into Whirlwind, Move to F26, engulf Crewman #1
21 – Morph (49/49)  -- Cast Haste – effects all belowdecks, move to top of stairs
19 – Elemental #2 --  Move to A-9/10/11, attack Crewman #3 - HIT
19 – Void (25/42) – Move to top of stairs
19 – Davan (66/66) – Grab belt, ring, reach top of stairs (60’ move due to no armor + haste)
17 – Darv (53/53) – Grab spectacles, head for the stairs – to F13
16 – Elemental #3 – Move to J-20/21/22, attack Void – Hit for 17 damage
16 – Asenfel (53/53) – Grab scepter, head for the stairs (60’, flying)
13 – Dalwir --  Casts spell on self
11 – Dreadnought (102/102) – Move to top of stairs, have standard action available
10 – Lieutenant – Draws and uses Wand on self.
5 – Crew (8) - #1, engulfed in Air Elemental #1, #2-#8 shoot crossbows – all MISS

As you reach the deck, you are greeted by a grisly sight -- one huge fountain of wind stands on the foredeck, transformed into a cyclone measuring 50’ high.  From the corner of your eye, you see two more of the air creatures near the aft of the ship, both at least 30’ tall and 15’ wide.

The cyclone had just engulfed one of the crew members, and you see the poor man being buffeted back and forth inside the foul creature.  With a sudden rush, the heroes on the starboard side of the ship feel first, before seeing another of these wind-things go by in a blur.  As it moves past Void, it lashes out with a arm of wind, catching the nimble monk across the back, opening a vicious wound.

From the back deck, you hear spellcasting – from the Captain, along with his Lieutenant.

The crew springs into activity, but all of their crossbow shots sail wide of their mark.

Spells Active:

_Haste_ (All) – 8 rounds


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Davan sings a song of battle to his gods. 

[sblock=Turn action]
Davan will cast Cure Light Wounds, in place of comprehend languages.
Cures 1d8+1/level (max+5).....so 1d8+5  (or does it use caster level, which is 4?)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup

[sblock=OOC]
Jumped the gun, eh?  Well, my move for the turn is posted, then.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Davan sings a song of battle to his gods.
> 
> [sblock=Turn action]
> Davan will cast Cure Light Wounds, in place of comprehend languages.
> Cures 1d8+1/level (max+5).....so 1d8+5  (or does it use caster level, which is 4?)
> [/sblock]




OOC: Who are you casting it on, and then where is your accompanying move?  (all Cure spells are touch dependent)  I am assuming you will cast it on Void, if that is the case, he does move before you in the round (as he has a higher initiative modifier, since you had the same roll result)  You should have enough move to reach him.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

[sblock=Ooops] Sorry about that. I was casting it on Void and would rather remain still at the moment. No move action for me.[/sblock]

[sblock=edit] I guess I don't have much choice but to get up there. I will have to use my next move action to get the hell back outta the way.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=OnlytheStrong]So, what is your action(s) for the round then?  Void is charging before you get a chance to touch him.
[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai

Seeing the situation develop around him, Asenfel turns his attention to the area of highest threat. He inscribes an intricrate sigil in the air with his scepter and a dark, eldritch energy gathers around it; with an arcing gesture, a wave of shadowy energy lashes towards the pair of air elementals at the back of the airship.

[sblock=OOC]_Frightful Chain_ on the two elementals in the back. The non-whirlwinding elemental is the primary target.
Asenfel's Frightful Chain, post 64 (1d20+11=29, 5d6=17, 1d20+11=22)
Those should both hit (touch AC). The whirlwind elemental takes only half damage, so 8. Both elementals will need to make a DC 15 Will save or be shaken for 1 round (-2 on attacks, saves, skill checks, and ability checks).[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought completes his movement towards the elemental and swings his massive sword at the creature! As it strikes, arcane energies crackle and flare like lightning down the blade, eating away at the magical essence of the beast!

(move as needed and ATTACK! To hit: 31 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1382610 , doing 12 damage http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1382615 . AC 24 DR 4/adamantine.)


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 2 -- Complete*


30 – Elemental #1 – In cyclone form – runs over Asenfel, Morph, Crew 3, 4, 6 and Lieutenant
21 – Morph (49/49)  -- Move to F19, Cast Magic Missile on Elemental #3 for 17 damage
19 – Elemental #2 --  Move to C-8/7/6, attack Crewman #5 – HIT – 12 damage
19 – Void (36/42) – Tumble past Elemental #2 to square E21 
19 – Davan (57/66) – Move to D21, Tumble Check FAIL, Concentration Check PASS - Cast Cure Light Wounds on Void – 11 damage healed
17 – Darv (53/53) – Appear on-deck, Dark Knowledge check (FAIL)
16 – Elemental #3 (Moderately Wounded) – Move to I-20/21/22, attack Dreadnought – 2 Hits for 15 damage after DR, AoO on Davan HIT for 9 damage
16 – Asenfel (53/53) – Move to C19, frightful blast on Elemental #3 HIT for 18 damage.
13 – Dalwir --  Casts spell on self
11 – Dreadnought (87/102) – 5’ step to H22, Attacks Elemental #3 – HIT 3 times for 44 damage
10 – Lieutenant – engulfed in Air Elemental #1, attacks elemental from inside: HIT - 7 damage
5 – Crew (8) - #1, 3, 4, 6 engulfed in Air Elemental #1, #2, 5, 7, 8 shoot crossbows – all MISS


The cyclone continues its rampage all over the deck of the ship, it heads directly towards Asenfel and Morph, who are both able to dodge the whirlwind (Reflex saves successful) – the cyclone continues towards the back of the ship, and the heroes hear additional screams from the aft portion of the ship.

After bypassing the raging twister, Morph moves towards the front of the airship, directly in front of the central common room.  He spots the third elemental and utters a short string of arcane syllables before splaying his fingers and snapping his wrist at the whirlwind creature. Four small silver missles arc outward before converging on the whirlwind striking the wind creature with a series of small booms. 

The quick footed Gith had hoped to charge the whirlwind that was on the foredeck, but it had moved out of his field of vision by the time he blinked his eyes again.  His wounds still aching from the elemental hovering off the bow of the ship, Void realized that he could not reach any of the creatures. _ “I need to lure them closer”_ He thought to himself as he executed a somersault and moved towards the other side of the ship.

Davan tries to get closer to the wounded Gith, and is unable to fool the Elemental, who lashes out and hits the cleric with a tentacle of wind as he moves past.  Once next to Void, Davan is able to center himself and complete his spell – he feels the healing energy of the Host course through him and into the Gith.

"My goodness!" Darv exclaims as he reaches the deck. "This won't do at all...." His eyes glaze over for a moment as he considers, and then light up again as he bellows across the ship.

"Strike _against_ the direction of spin! It shall disrupt their matrix, and destabilize them somewhat!"

Alas, he gets the feeling that his advice proved to be entirely without value in this instance....

The last elemental hovers slightly closer to the side of the ship and forms two huge fists that slam into the warforged warrior, the effects reduced somewhat by his thick armor plating.

Asenfel snarls while moving out of the stairwell and traces a pattern in the air with his giant-bone scepter. A flickering, shadowy energy pulses around the top of the scepter then lashes out, lightning-quick, at the remaining elemental on the foredeck.  For a moment, the elementals shape appears to become somewhat chaotic, but it quickly passes. (Will save successful)

The captain draws forth a wand from his belt and suddenly, he appears to split into 5 different clones, then yells for his helmsman to stop the ship.

Dreadnought, seeing that the Elemental had drifted closer to the side of the ship, takes a step toward it and swings three times with enhanced speed at the creature with his greatsword – each blow connecting soundly.  Dreadnought does not see any additional impact from striking the creature against its axis of spin.  

Lieutenant Isolda attacks the creature from within, her first strike connecting with pinpoint precision and striking a tender spot, whereas her second thrust is hits nothing but air.

The crew that is not engulfed in the elemental all fire flaming crossbow bolts at the elementals, but they sail wide.

Spells Active:

_Haste_ (All) – 7 rounds
Dalwir: _Heroism_ – 500 rounds, _Mirror Image (4)_ – 30 rounds
Lieutenant: _Cat’s Grace_ – 30 rounds


Don't forget your +1 to attacks, reflex saves and AC due to Haste
@ OnlytheStrong: You had posted actions of casting CLW on Void and Lesser Humanoid Essence on Dreadnaught -- I had you use the CLW this round.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

[sblock=S@squ@tch] Thanks, I sorta posted my turn based on what I was expecting, not what happened. Sorry. I appreciate you doing that. [/sblock]

Davan shrugs off his wound. Dang ball of wind!

[sblock=Actions]

It looks like our warforged friend is going to need healing more than anyone else right now. So I will use Lesser Human Essence on him unless someone else is injured to a point where they are below half their hit points, then I will use Cure Moderate Wounds on them.

[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Yelling over the gale, Morphs says, "I do not know these creatures, do they see like us?  Can they be blinded?"  After he speaks, a large pair of metal wings sprout from his back and thanks to his magically enhanced speed he wings to the top of the common room.  He intones some magical syllables and mimics throwing somethings towards the elementals at the rear of the ship.  There is a dull roar and a fireball blossoms between the air creatures engulfing the tops of their forms.

[sblock=ooc]Aren't elementals normally immune to crits?  I use an immediate action to gain a fly speed then I fly on top of the common room(I am assuming it is no more than 30' high).  Once there I lauch a fireball at the elementals, centering it high, so as to not be hurting allies on the ship.  If the elementals move so as to not be in the area(I want to get at least two of them), I will instead try to slow as many as possible(range 40' no two more than 30' apart DC:20).  If no more than one is an available target to those type of attacks then I shall do a fiery burst, 4d6 damage, DC 19.  All in all the fireball does 25 damage Reflex:  18 for half [/sblock]



> Reason: updated to remove Lieutenant's crit on the Elemental -- forgot that they are immune - thx to Evo!




We are all fair game at some point...I wouldn't mind a d20 rolling my way......my CL is only 7 for haste, so duration should be one less.


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

double post, bloody slow internet


----------



## Rolzup

"...or was it _with_ the direction of spin?  Damn and blast it.  I suppose it doesn't much matter now, though."  Head ducked, he makes his way across the deck to stand by Morph.  "The gods,"  he declares at the top of his lungs, "Are with us!" Clasping his hands together he bows his head and mutters a few words.


[sblock=OOC]
Move to G19, cast Prayer.  If anyone drops within close range -- crew or comrade -- he'll cast Close Wounds as an immediate action.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 3 - Complete*


30 – Elemental #1 – In cyclone form – runs over Dalwir (reflex save successful), Crew #5 (reflex save failed)  moves to A-1/2/3 – ends whirlwind
21 – Morph (49/49)  -- Form wings – fly to F16, Cast Fireball on Elemental #1 and 3 for 12 damage before DR
19 – Elemental #2 --  5’ move to D-8/7/6, attack Dalwir – HIT twice – destroying two images
19 – Void (36/42) – ready action – charge/flying kick on Elemental #3 if it approaches the deck.
19 – Davan (43/66) – Move to G23,  Tumble Check FAIL, Concentration Check PASS, Cast Defensively Check PASS - Cast Lesser Humanoid Essence on Dreadnought
17 – Darv (39/53) – Move to F19, concentration check FAIL (natural 1), spell lost
16 – Elemental #3 (Heavily Wounded) – Move to J-20/21/22, attack Dreadnought – 2 Hits for 10 damage after DR, AoO on Davan HIT for 14 damage, AoO on Darv HIT for 14 damage
16 – Asenfel (53/53) – Frightful Chain on Elemental #2 - #1 – HIT both for 17 and 8 damage, before DR, Will Saves for both FAIL.
13 – Dalwir --  Attacks Elemental #2, two HITS for 24 damage before DR
11 – Dreadnought (77/102) – 5’ step to G22, ready action to attack Elemental #3 if it approaches within range 
10 – Lieutenant – Free-falling, drinks potion.
5 – Crew (8) - #1, 3 – fall motionless into the dark, #4 and #6 drink potions #2, 5, 7, 8 shoot crossbows – two hits on Elemental #2 for 22 damage before DR


On the aft platform, the cyclone continues it path of destruction, picking up the helmsman, but Dalwir is able to get a hand on the wheel, keeping himself from being sucked in.  You can hear the screams from those caught within, and the coloration of the cyclone has become a scarlet hue.  The twister keeps going until it passes from the ship and suddenly ceases the whirlwind – causing all those trapped inside to begin free-falling to the dark ocean below.  

Yelling over the gale, Morphs says, "I do not know these creatures, do they see like us? Can they be blinded?"  After he speaks, a large pair of metal wings sprout from his back and thanks to his magically enhanced speed he wings to the top of the common room. He intones some magical syllables and mimics throwing something towards the elementals at the rear of the ship. There is a dull roar and a fireball blossoms between the air creatures engulfing the tops of their forms, which the creatures deftly evade (Reflex saves successful)   


On the back deck, the elemental hovers closer to the captain, forming two fists and slamming them into him.  Snapping of bones can be heard over the din as the man cries out in pain.

The Gith waits his turn, hoping that the elemental would stray too close to the deck again. 

Davan tries to get closer to the warforged warrior this turn, but still cannot fool the elemental, which lashes out again at the holy man, striking him across the chest with a powerful tendril of focused air, flesh painfully splitting in two.  He is able to concentrate enough to keep the spell clearly fixed in his mind, but seeing that he is now well within reach of the elemental, Davan does his best to dodge and weave while completing his pleas the heavens.  The warforged fighter becomes enveloped in a white mist which quickly collapses upon him. (Concentration Check pass, Cast Defensively check pass)

 "...or was it _with_ the direction of spin? Damn and blast it. I suppose it doesn't much matter now, though."  Head ducked, he makes his way across the deck to stand by Morph, but is slammed in the head by the elemental on his run past.   "The gods,"   he attempts to scream out the words, but cannot muster more than a few gasps,  "Are…with……..us…."  Clasping his hands together he bows his head and mutters a plea to the heavens, but his mind is still reeling from the blow to his head -- and the words and gestures do not come out right. (Concentration check failed, spell lost)

The last elemental hovers farther away from the ship, now having grown wary of the warforged warrior, and continues to slam into him, the effects reduced somewhat by his thick armor plating.

Seeing the situation develop around him, Asenfel turns his attention to the area of highest threat. He inscribes an intricrate sigil in the air with his scepter and a dark, eldritch energy gathers around it; with an arcing gesture, a wave of shadowy energy lashes towards the pair of air elementals at the back of the airship. (Will saves for both fail, Elementals #1 and #2 are shaken for 1 round)

Dalwir cries out for his crew, as they begin to plummet to the ocean below, his fury now boiling white hot, he tumbles expertly into close range with the elemental in front of him and lands two vicious blows from his flaming rapier.

Now that the elemental had retreated from the reach of Dreadnought’s blade, he steps backwards, hoping to lure it forward once more…

As the crew who had been engulfed in the cyclone suddenly become free-falling individuals, three of the forms quickly grab potions and begin to fall like a feather, while two of the bodies can be seen falling motionless towards the ocean below.

The crew on the foredeck reloads their crossbows with flaming bolts and open fire, two bolts finding purchase in the elemental off the right bow.

Spells Active:

_Haste_ (All) – 6 rounds
Dalwir: _Heroism_ – 499 rounds, _Mirror Image (2)_ – 29 rounds
Lieutenant: _Cat’s Grace_ – 29 rounds
Dreadnought: _Lesser Humanoid Essence _ – 80 rounds

Conditions:

Elemental #1 – shaken for 1 round
Elemental #2 – shaken for 1 round 
Notes:

Red outline on Morph indicates he is on the roof of the central cabin (10' above the deck)


----------



## Zurai

[sblock=OOC note]I see you have a note "before DR" on my damage to the elementals. DR does not apply to _eldritch blast_, as it is a spell-like ability. Energy resistances DO apply, but I havn't used any resistable essences so far; _frightful blast_ doesn't modify the damage type.[/sblock]

Asenfel unleashes a roiling blast of energy from the tip of his scepter which he wields as if it were an incredibly long whip, whirling it over his head and then out in wide arc that smashes through his targets.

[sblock=OOC attack and damage]_Frightful Chain_ again; first three rolls are attack rolls. Asenfel will attempt to target as many elementals in one blast as he can. If he can only get one, he'll target the one nearest to the Captain. I went ahead and added in the +1 to hit from _Haste_ and the +1 to hit from _Prayer_.

Frightful Chain (DC 15 Will Save or be shaken) attack and damage roll, post 72 (1d20+13=32, 1d20+13=32, 1d20+13=15, 5d6=24)

First target takes 24 damage, second and third take 12, if applicable. All affected need to make another DC 15 Will save or be shaken for 1 round.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Next turn: Davan will cast Sanctuary upon himself. (and curse at the elemental) He will also get close enough to Darv to prepare to heal his wounds.


----------



## Zurai

[sblock=OOC]Ooops, just noticed _prayer_ got disrupted - subtract 1 from my attack rolls, then. The first two will still hit and I think the third would have missed anyway - not that it was likely to even come into play.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void will wait for Davan to heal him.
Then if the opportunity comes he will charge the elemental


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph's wings begin to refold snugly behind his back, but he wills them out again before they can fully collapse.  He strides off the edge of the common room, soaring out behind the captain.  He gives a confident stare at the air elementals towering over him and says, "If you have any measure of intelligence you would return to from which you came and not bother us anymore."  He waves his hands into the air and speaks arcane syllables.  His hands mimic pulling a long rope from his belt.  He then points at the nearest air elemental, mimicing tying the rope in a knot, trailing the loose end of the rope towards the other elemental nearby and confining it as well.

[sblock=ooc]I'll use an immediate once again to gain a fly speed and fly out and down to square H6(F15, F14, F13, G12, G12 down 10' movement. speed is doubled due to downward movement costing only 5' of movement for the 10' decended, H11 second diagnol costing 10' of movement, H10, H9, H8, H7, H6.  I'll make sure to keep 20' from the elemental at all times.  This should position me by the wheel of the ship and grant me cover(hopefully).  I will then cast Slow on the two elementals.  Will save DC:  20.  That should be tough for them since they are shaken.

Spell Prepared(including bonus spells for high Int and for being a specialist wizard)
(4/7/5/4/3) CL: 7 or 8 for fire spells; DC 15+spell level or 17+spell level for transmutations
0: Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1: Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex2, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease
2: alter self, glitterdust, rope trick, incendiary slime
3: haste, slow, fireball, animate weapon
4: flame whips, polymorphx2

If one of them moves(so I have only one target for the slow spell near the captain) I will instead move 40' away from the elemental and cast lesser orb of fire.  22 to hit 21 fire damage, not subject to DR [/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup

With a cry of dismay, Darv stumbles away from the swirling form of the elemental.  "Very well, then!"  he screams out, rather shrilly, "Face my wrath, you gaseous monstrosity!"

Chanting fiercely, he raises his hands over his head, and then brings them sharply down as he mutters the last syllable of his spell.  As his hands descend, so does a boiling column of fire, which envelopes the elemental that struck him....

[Sblock=OOC]
5' step back to E19, cast Flame Strike on the defensive.  Needlessly, I would think, but he's scared.

Concentration Check: 28

Flame Strike: 36 points of damage, DC18 Reflex save for half.  Centered directly on the elemental that hit him, unless this would endanger the rigging.  If that's the case, he'll move it to avoid the rigging.  If this isn't possible at all, he'll cast Sanctuary on himself.

How much damage did he suffer, by the way?
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=OnlytheStrong]


			
				OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Next turn: Davan will cast Sanctuary upon himself. (and curse at the elemental) He will also get close enough to Darv to prepare to heal his wounds.




You are within the threatened area of the elemental, casting or more than a 5' step would provoke an AoO from the elemental , which I'm assuming you don't want to have happen.  

So, I would imagine you would want to do a 5' step to E19 then cast the Sanctuary - let me know if this is not what you want to have happen.

[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 4 - Complete*


30 – Elemental #1 – Shaken, moves to C-16/15/14, attacks Asenfel – HIT for 10 damage
21 – Morph (49/49)  -- 5’ move to G15, cast Slow on Elemental #1, #2 centered on A12 
19 – Elemental #2 --  Slowed, Attack Dalwir once, HIT, destroying 1 image
19 – Void (36/42) – Move to D9, charge/flying kick on Elemental #2 – HIT for 18 damage before DR
19 – Davan (43/66) – 5’ Move to F23,  Cast Sanctuary
17 – Darv (39/53) – Cast Flame Strike on Elemental #3
16 – Elemental #3 (Heavily Wounded) – attack Dreadnought – 2 Hits for 16 damage after DR, 
16 – Asenfel (43/53) – Frightful Chain on Elemental #2 - #1 – HIT both for 24 and 12 damage, Will Saves for both PASS
13 – Dalwir --  Attacks Elemental #2, two HITS for 20 damage before DR
11 – Dreadnought (61/102) – 5’ step to F22, ready action to attack Elemental #3 if it approaches within range 
10 – Lieutenant – Feather-falling – disappeared out of sight of the ship.
5 – Crew (8) - #1, 3 – fall motionless into the dark, #4 and #6 feather falling – disappeared out of sight of the ship, #2, 5, 7, 8 shoot crossbows – one hit on Elemental #3 for 4 damage before DR


The reformed elemental surges forward towards the foredeck, having ejected its cargo over the dark ocean.  It quickly closes on the warlock and forms a huge fist of air which connects and quickly envelops the human.  It dissipates quickly, but the warlock is now sporting some fresh lacerations.

Morph's wings begin to refold snugly behind his back, but he wills them out again before they can fully collapse. He strides off the edge of the common room, soaring out behind the captain. He gives a confident stare at the air elementals towering over him and says, "If you have any measure of intelligence you would return to from which you came and not bother us anymore." He waves his hands into the air and speaks arcane syllables. His hands mimic pulling a long rope from his belt. He then points at the nearest air elemental, mimicing tying the rope in a knot, trailing the loose end of the rope towards the other elemental nearby and confining it as well. (Will Saves Successful for #1, Fail for #2)

On the back deck, the elemental’s movements have been hampered by the magicks of the warforged wizard.  It forms a fist and slams it into him, but only succeeds in destroying another image of the captain.

The Gith crouched and tensed, waiting for movement from  the elemental hovering off the deck, suddenly sees the large twister on the backdeck slow down, an idea sprouting in his mind, he charges forward with otherworldly speed, dashing through the center cabin, appearing on the otherside, then springing like a tiger at the elemental.

After successfully infusing the warforged with essence of the flesh, Davan steps backwards a few steps and says a prayer to the host for refuge.  A sheen of light erupts around him.

With a cry of dismay, Darv stumbles away from the swirling form of the elemental. "Very well, then!"  he screams out, rather shrilly, "Face my wrath, you gaseous monstrosity!"

Chanting fiercely, he raises his hands over his head, and then brings them sharply down as he mutters the last syllable of his spell. As his hands descend, so does a boiling column of fire, which completely envelopes the elemental that struck him, causing it to disappear from view momentarily.  The flames quickly fade, and some burning figments still are present when the elemental reappears from behind the fire.  (Reflex save successful)

The last elemental hovers 5’ off of the railing of the ship, now having grown wary of the warforged warrior, and continues to slam into the warforged warrior.

Asenfel unleashes a roiling blast of energy from the tip of his scepter which he wields as if it were an incredibly long whip, whirling it over his head and then out in wide arc that smashes through his targets. (Will saves for both pass)

Dalwir cries out for his crew, as they begin to plummet to the ocean below, his fury now boiling white hot, brings his flaming rapier up and down twice.

“Just a little more….,” Dreadnought thinks to himself, ”And you are mine!”

As the crew who had been engulfed in the cyclone suddenly become free-falling individuals, three of the forms quickly grab potions and begin to fall like a feather, while two of the bodies can be seen falling motionless towards the ocean below.

The crew on the foredeck reloads their crossbows with flaming bolts and open fire, two bolts finding purchase in the elemental off the right bow.

Spells Active:

_Haste_ (All) – 5 rounds
Dalwir: _Heroism_ – 498 rounds, _Mirror Image (1)_ – 28 rounds
Lieutenant: _Cat’s Grace_ – 28 rounds
Dreadnought: _Lesser Humanoid Essence_ – 79 rounds
Davan: _Sanctuary _ – 8 rounds

Conditions:

Elemental #2 – _slowed_ for 8 rounds
Ship is slowing 20’/turn over the next 5 turns, current speed of the ship is 80’.

OOC:

Didn’t have Darv move – the 5’ step would have moved him into range of Elemental #1
Red circle was the area of effect of the slow spell


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Davan's next move will be to heal either Void or Darv, whichever has lower health. He will heal the other one during the next round.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=OnlytheStrong]


			
				OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Davan's next move will be to heal either Void or Darv, whichever has lower health. He will heal the other one during the next round.




Each PC's Hp's are displayed next to their name and initiative in the round summaries. (current/max)

21 – Morph *(49/49)* -- 5’ move to G15, cast Slow on Elemental #1, #2 centered on A12 
19 – Void *(36/42)* – Move to D9, charge/flying kick on Elemental #2 – HIT for 18 damage before DR
19 – Davan *(43/66)* – 5’ Move to F23, Cast Sanctuary
17 – Darv *(39/53)* – Cast Flame Strike on Elemental #3
16 – Asenfel *(43/53)* – Frightful Chain on Elemental #2 - #1 – HIT both for 24 and 12 damage, Will Saves for both PASS
11 – Dreadnought *(61/102)* – 5’ step to F22, ready action to attack Elemental #3 if it approaches within range

[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong

[sblock=S@squ@tch]

I noticed that, I just wanted to give ya the option that way I didn't have to post right as it became my turn. I didn't know who the elementals would attack, so I left it open.Sorta like a readied move, but different  I will stop doing that if it's confusing or just not what you want. [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=OnlytheStrong]


			
				OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> I noticed that, I just wanted to give ya the option that way I didn't have to post right as it became my turn. I didn't know who the elementals would attack, so I left it open.Sorta like a readied move, but different  I will stop doing that if it's confusing or just not what you want.




OK, just wanted to make sure you knew where the hp's were.  I don't mind doing it either way, whichever way is best for your PC.  You might want to specify which level of healing you are thinking about using as well, along with which spell you plan on dropping/converting to a healing spell.

Also, where/how are you tracking your spells - this is important for higher level PC's such as Davan.

[/sblock] 

[sblock=Rolzup]
Where are you tracking Darv's spells at?
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong

ooc: Crap that's a good question. I will go back through the posts and look at it all. I'm sorry about that. I should of had something up.

Davan will use Cure Light Wounds, but will change to Cure Moderate Wounds if they undergo more damage.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

[sblock=spells]

Orisons:                                         
Detect Magic
Resistance                                     
Purify Food and Drink
Create Water (3)

1st Level:                                            
Comprehend Languages *replaced by C.L.W.
Divine Favor                                     
Sanctuary 
Omen of Peril                                    
Protection from Evil                            

2nd Level:
Augury
Calm Emotions
Delay Poison
Make Whole

3rd Level:
Daylight
Vigor 
Furnace Within
Lesser Humanoid Essence

4th Level:
Imbue with Special Ability
Restoration
Divine Power


Domain:
1~ Enlarge Person
2~ Bulls Strength
3~ Magic Vestment
4~Spell Immunity

[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup

His hands shaking, Darv makes another series of gestures, as time around him seems to stretch and slow....

[sblock=OOC]
Cast Mass Snake's Swiftness, on the defensive if neccessary, giving allies within 20' of Darv an immediate melee or ranged attack on his turn.

Concentration check: 14.  So if he needed it, the spell is blown.



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Where are you tracking Darv's spells at?




Um....in my head.  Can't you access it?

I'll amend his character sheet in a moment.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

(lol...well, the action you have there is...pretty good, actually. Carry on.  Those elementals hit hard though! Lost 40 points already? Mew...)


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Standing still of the roof of the common room, Morph moves as neccessary to keep away from the reach of the elemental, but still able to target with spells.  He then speaks the arcane tongue, while bringing cups his hands together like he is holding an orb.  As he removes his hands a small orb of fire hovers in the air, and with a nod of his head it flies towards the elemental nearby.

[sblock]I'll move as necessary to get the ele1 in range of the lesser orb(40').  I'll cast of the def if necessary, using an AP if necessary on the concentration check.  Casting lesser orb of fire on elemental 1.  Ranged Touch:Nat twenty, possible crit Crit confirm 18 to hit Damage(if normal then if crit)13 damage if normal hit 44 damage if crit....I just remembered ele are immune....[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

Void Tumbles to avoid the Elemental's attack (C7) and charge the Elemental that hovers near the high deck (B15) with a flying kick.

[sblock=action]
Tumble +14 to avoid AoO from the elemental near Void, charge the other elemental.
Using power attack (2 points): Attack +10. Dmg: 1d8+4 +1d12
Don't forget my Ki strike (unarmed attacks are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of dealing damage to creatures with damage reduction)
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Strahd]


			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Void Tumbles to avoid the Elemental's attack (C7) and charge the Elemental that hovers near the high deck (B15) with a flying kick.
> 
> [sblock=action]
> Tumble +14 to avoid AoO from the elemental near Void, charge the other elemental.
> Using power attack (2 points): Attack +10. Dmg: 1d8+4 +1d12
> Don't forget my Ki strike (unarmed attacks are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of dealing damage to creatures with damage reduction)
> [/sblock]






If you charge the elemental, you'll have no where to land -- you'll basically land down the stairs in the main cabin, belowdecks.  Just an FYI.

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock=Strahd]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you charge the elemental, you'll have no where to land -- you'll basically land down the stairs in the main cabin, belowdecks.  Just an FYI.
> 
> [/sblock]




ooc - No problem. I can use slow fall special abilirt or feather fall special ability.


----------



## Zurai

Asenfel stoically takes the blow from the elemental, although the force of the attack pushes him back through the air several feet. Gritting his teeth, he snarls words of fell power as he again lashes out with eldritch energy. "Grash, vel, ol-rut!"

[sblock=OOC attack info]
5' step to D-20. If there are no safe squares to 5' step to by the time my turn comes around, Asenfel will invoke defensively. Concentration check to invoke defensively (DC 19) post 92 (1d20+13=20)
Invoke _frightful chain_ again. Targetting the elemental attacking the Captain as the primary and the one that attacked me as secondary. Frightful chain attack rolls and damage (DC 15 Will save or be shaken) post 92 (1d20+12=20, 1d20+12=30, 5d6=19).
If that first roll missed the elemental's touch AC, the second one also misses automatically. Damage is 19 on the primary target and 9 on secondary target(s).[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 5 - Complete*


30 – Elemental #1 –moves to C-17/16/15, attacks Asenfel – HIT twice (one crit unconfirmed) for 18 damage after DR, AoO on Davan HIT for 7 damage
21 – Morph (49/49)  -- Cast Lesser Orb of Fire on Elemental #1 for 13 damage
19 – Elemental #2 --  Slowed, Attack Dalwir once, HIT, destroying last image
19 – Void (36/42) – Move to D9, charge/flying kick on Elemental #1 – HIT for 17 damage before DR
19 – Davan (43/66) – Move to D20, Cast Cure Moderate Wounds on Asenfel for 27 damage healed
17 – Darv (39/53) – Cast Snake’s Swiftness, Mass – Concentration Check FAIL, spell lost
16 – Elemental #3 (Heavily Wounded) – Move to H-22/21/20 attack Dreadnought – 1 Hits for 5 damage after DR, destroyed by Dreadnought.
16 – Asenfel (53/53) – Frightful Chain on Elemental #2 - #1 – HIT both for 19 and 9 damage, Will Saves: #2  PASS, #1 FAIL
13 – Dalwir --  Draws wand, 4 new images appear
11 – Dreadnought (56/102) – 5’ step to G22, ready Full attack on Elemental #3 – 3 HIT for 51 damage before DR 
10 – Lieutenant – Feather-falling – disappeared out of sight of the ship.
5 – Crew (8) -  #2,  7, 8 shoot crossbows – one hit on Elemental #3 for 5 damage before DR


The elemental attacks Asenfel again, after hovering slightly closer to the human.  Two fists of air connect with his chest, a gasp coming forth from him immediately afterwards.

Standing still of the roof of the common room, Morph moves as neccessary to keep away from the reach of the elemental, but still able to target with spells. He then speaks the arcane tongue, while bringing cups his hands together like he is holding an orb. As he removes his hands a small orb of fire hovers in the air, and with a nod of his head it flies towards the elemental nearby, disappearing within the massive creature.

On the back deck, the elemental’s movements have been hampered by the magicks of the warforged wizard.  It forms a fist and slams it into him, but only succeeds in destroying another image of the captain.

Taking a quick look around him, he sees the other elemental hovering closer to the human warlock, he quickly executes a somersault backwards, followed by several powerful steps sending him surging forward, he then vaults off of the boxes laid upon the deck, now at full speed, he launches himself feet first towards the elemental, connecting soundly, before dropping down into the stairwell (Kick hit, slow fall to cabin)

Davan closes on the warlock, saying a prayer to the Host.  His hand begins to glow with energy, that transfers and closes all his wounds with a simple touch.  (Concentration Check Pass, Heal 27 damage with Cure Moderate Wounds, Sanctuary Will Check PASS by Elemental #1)    

His hands shaking, Darv makes another series of gestures, as time around him seems to stretch and slow.... but his concentration is broken by the elemental that had moved up and around the cabin house behind him, the mystic energies fail to coalesce, and he knows that the spell has failed him. (Defensive Casting check failed. Spell lost)

The last elemental hovers back over the railing of the ship, in pursuit of the warforged, and sends two fists at him, the first glancing off his buckler, the second catches him with a glancing blow on the shoulder.

Asenfel stoically takes the blow from the elemental, although the force of the attack pushes him back through the air several feet. Gritting his teeth, he snarls words of fell power as he again lashes out with eldritch energy. "Grash, vel, ol-rut!"   The ray streaks between the two elementals, with the closest one appearing to cower slightly. (Elemental #2 fails Will save – Shaken)

As his last image is destroyed, Dalwir draws forth his wand once more and summons another 4 images to help protect him.

“FOOL!” Dreadnought shouts as he takes a short step closer to the elemental,”You have sealed your fate!”   He brings his greatsword to bear 3 times with magical quickness, hitting each time – the elemental dissipates into harmless jets of wind.

The crew has quickly moved out of sight behind the ship.

The crew on the foredeck reloads their crossbows and fire at the elemental near the cabin house, 1 grazes the creature.


[D]aa[/D]


Spells Active:

_Haste_ (All) – 4 rounds
Dalwir: _Heroism_ – 497 rounds, _Mirror Image (4)_ – 30 rounds
Lieutenant: _Cat’s Grace_ – 27 rounds
Dreadnought: Lesser Humanoid Essence – 78 rounds
Davan: _Sanctuary _ – 7 rounds

Conditions:

Elemental #2 – slowed for 7 rounds
Elemental #1 – shaken for 1 round
Ship is slowing 20’/turn over the next 5 turns, current speed of the ship is 60’.

OOC:

Added 2 hp back to Asenfel after forgetting to apply his DR 2/cold iron last round


----------



## Rolzup

"Enough!"  Face pale, eyes wide and staring, Darv stumbles backwards and looks about wildly before his gaze settles on one of the remaining elementals.  "Enough, I say!  Burn, you...you...you damned _vortex_!"  And once more, he throws his hands high and calls down holy fire.

[sblock=OOC]5' step back to G20.  Concentration Check: 27  Flamestrike on closest elemental, for 32 damage, Ref 18 for half.

I feel obliged to add that I'm actually kinda pleased with Darv's poor performance thus far.  This is his first real battle, and it's entirely suitible to see so many blown concentration checks.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

"Very well," Morph says, "I warned you."   Morph speaks once more in the arcane tongue, carefully choosing his words as he keeps  his eye on the air elemental in front of him.  His form changes, stretching and thining, becoming very angular and ugly.  Upon completing his change, Morph lets out a deafening roar and flexes his new, very large muscles.


[sblock=ooc]Cast Polymorph on the defensive.  Concentration check:  33 Polymorph into an Annis Hag That now makes my AC(since it's humanoid) a 10+2(buckler)+4(armor)+1(dex)+10 (nat) -1(size)+1(haste)=27.  I'll take up the squares f/g 15/14.  If elemental 1 moves, I move after it stopping on the deck 20' away.  If elemental 1 doesn't move I'll five foot step, making me able to reach it if it provokes AoO.  AoO +11, 1d6+7.

Spell Prepared(including bonus spells for high Int and for being a specialist wizard)
(4/7/5/4/3) CL: 7 or 8 for fire spells; DC 15+spell level or 17+spell level for transmutations
0: Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1: Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex1, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease
2: alter self, glitterdust, rope trick, incendiary slime
3: haste, slow, fireball, animate weapon
4: flame whips, polymorphx1
[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai

Asenfel turns his glare to the whirling vortex bearing down on him. "Servant of the sky, begone from my sight!" His scepter seems to leach color from its surroundings as Asenfel unleashes a powerful beam of fell energies at the elemental.

[sblock=OOC]5' step to avoid AOO if possible; Invoke Defensively (DC 17), post 96 (1d20+13=16) (failing) if not.
_Frightful Blast_ (single target) targetting the elemental threatening Asenfel. Using 3 charges on the scepter and one use of Empower SLA (total damage: 9d6+1), so I really hope I can 5' step away.
Frightful Blast attack roll and damage, post 96 (1d20+13=31, 9d6+1=33) DC 16 Will save or be shaken if the attack lands.

If the elemental is slain or retreats before Asenfel's turn comes up, he'll instead direct the attack at the one attacking the Captain (subtracting 1 from the to-hit and damage rolls (Point Blank Shot)).[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

[sblock=Zurai]Action points are your friend.[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai

[sblock=OOC]I wouldn't have spent one even if I'd remembered that I had them to spend, I don't think. Seriously, I only fail on a 1, 2, or 3 for a straight _frightful blast_ >< It's too late to use one now, since I know the result of the roll.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Strahd]
Void is in square C14 belowdecks.  Due to the reach of the elemental, you will need to tumble anywhere you go, as it has reach.  You can either run around to the other stairwell and up, or you could move up the current stairwell and attack the elemental.  (i'd say ~ 5' step up the stairs would allow you a full attack.)
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong

ooc: Darv and Void appear to be next to get healed. Davan will cast cure moderate wounds on whichever one has less health.


[sblock=spells]

Orisons: 
Detect Magic
Resistance 
Purify Food and Drink
Create Water (3)

1st Level: 
Comprehend Languages *replaced by C.L.W.
Divine Favor 
Sanctuary 
Omen of Peril 
Protection from Evil 

2nd Level:
Augury  *C.M.W
Calm Emotions
Delay Poison  *C.M.W
Make Whole

3rd Level:
Daylight
Vigor 
Furnace Within
Lesser Humanoid Essence

4th Level:
Imbue with Special Ability
Restoration
Divine Power


Domain:
1~ Enlarge Person
2~ Bulls Strength
3~ Magic Vestment
4~Spell Immunity[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought wheels about, and his deep black eye sockets pan over the ship's deck. Noticing the predicament of the others, he trundles as fast as he can go towards another whirling dervish of doom!

(Double move towards Elemental 2. If he can reach it in a straight unobstructed line, he'll charge instead. Attack inc charge bonus: 28 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1403985 for 19 damage http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1403988 )


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock=Strahd]
> Void is in square C14 belowdecks.  Due to the reach of the elemental, you will need to tumble anywhere you go, as it has reach.  You can either run around to the other stairwell and up, or you could move up the current stairwell and attack the elemental.  (i'd say ~ 5' step up the stairs would allow you a full attack.)
> [/sblock]




OK, my tumble is high enough so I will gamble it.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 6 - Complete*


30 – Elemental #1 – moves to C-18/17/16, attacks Asenfel – HIT twice for 22 damage after DR, AoO on Davan HIT for 15 damage
21 – Morph (49/49)  -- Cast Polymorph Self, 5’ step to E/F-16/15
19 – Elemental #2 --  Change to Whirlwind Form
19 – Void (36/42) – 5’ up stairs to C16, Full attack on Elemental #1, Hit once for 3 damage before DR
19 – Davan (28/66) – Move to E20, Cast Cure Moderate Wounds on Darv - 26 hp healed
17 – Darv (53/53) – 5’ step to G20, Cast Flame Strike 
16 – Asenfel (31/53) – Frightful Chain on Elemental #2 - #1 – HIT both for 19 and 9 damage, Will Saves: #2  PASS, #1 FAIL
13 – Dalwir --  Full attack - MISS
11 – Dreadnought (56/102) – Move to D18, attack Elemental #1, HIT – Elemental dissipates. 
10 – Lieutenant – Feather-falling – disappeared out of sight of the ship.
5 – Crew (8) -  #2,  7, 8 run for the back deck


The wind storm creeps ever closer to the warlock, and slams him twice with hands of whirling air.

"Very well," Morph says, "I warned you." Morph speaks once more in the arcane tongue, carefully choosing his words as he keeps his eye on the air elemental in front of him. His form changes, stretching and thining, becoming very angular and ugly. Upon completing his change, Morph lets out a deafening roar and flexes his new, very large muscles.

In slow motion, the elemental on the back deck transforms into another whirling tornado.

After landing in the stairwell, Void creeps up the stairs towards the giant elemental, hoping to take advantage of its attention directed elsewhere.  He strikes twice with his hands and once with his feet, but is only able to connect a weak blow with his foot, as the elemental dodged each attack.

Seeing the gnome in need of the Hosts’ power, Davan tries to sidestep the elemental and reach Darv.  The elemental notices the beginnings of a prayer and lashes out, catching Davan unaware, again, and causing the healer to cough up his own blood.  The priest is still somehow able to complete his chanting and place a glowing hand upon the small gnome.(Concentration Check Pass, Heal 26 damage with Cure Moderate Wounds)    

"Enough!"  Face pale, eyes wide and staring, Darv stumbles backwards and looks about wildly before his gaze settles on one of the remaining elementals. "Enough, I say! Burn, you...you...you damned vortex!"  And once more, he throws his hands high and calls down holy fire.

Asenfel turns his glare to the whirling vortex bearing down on him. "Servant of the sky, begone from my sight!"  His scepter seems to leach color from its surroundings as Asenfel unleashes a powerful beam of fell energies at the elemental. The energy envelops the elemental, sapping it of most of its strength, it teeters for a moment… (Used 1 AP for defensive invocation, Will save passed)


His armies of images renewed, Dalwir dances in a confusing pattern of mirrors and attacks with his flaming rapier, but finds no mark.

Dreadnought wheels about, and his deep black eye sockets pan over the ship's deck. Noticing the predicament of the others, he trundles as fast as he can go towards another whirling dervish of doom!  His blade striking through the elemental and causing it to dissipate into harmless jets of wind.  (Dreadnought able to reach Elemental #1 due to _Haste_)

The crew on the foredeck let out a loud cheer as the warforged warrior fells another of the air giants.  They then set out for the back deck, to help out their captain.

[D]aa[/D]


Spells Active:

_Haste_ (All) – 3 rounds
Dalwir: _Heroism_ – 496 rounds, _Mirror Image (4)_ – 29 rounds
Lieutenant: _Cat’s Grace_ – 26 rounds
Dreadnought: _Lesser Humanoid Essence _ – 77 rounds
Davan: _Sanctuary _ – 6 rounds

Conditions:

Elemental #2 – _slowed_ for 6 rounds
Ship is slowing 20’/turn over the next 2 turns, current speed of the ship is 40’.

OOC:

Used 1 AP for Asenfel (by the rules, action points can be used after the roll, before the DM has told you success or failure – and I didn’t comment.   I like this interpretation since it adds the heroic pulp-feel, which is Eberron.)
OnlytheStrong – remember to mark off the Lesser Humanoid Essence as used (you cast it on Dreadnought in round 2 or 3)


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Davan silently thanks his gods for their blessings to his spells. He realizes that only the gods could give one the concentration to finish the prayers while under such distress. Davan smiles and prays to the gods to heal his many wounds.

**casts cure moderate wounds on myself.


[sblock=spells]

Orisons: 
Detect Magic
Resistance 
Purify Food and Drink
Create Water (3)

1st Level: 
Comprehend Languages *replaced by C.L.W.
Divine Favor 
Sanctuary 
Omen of Peril 
Protection from Evil 

2nd Level:
Augury  *C.M.W
Calm Emotions *C.M.W
Delay Poison  *C.M.W
Make Whole

3rd Level:
Daylight
Vigor 
Furnace Within
Lesser Humanoid Essence

4th Level:
Imbue with Special Ability
Restoration
Divine Power


Domain:
1~ Enlarge Person
2~ Bulls Strength
3~ Magic Vestment
4~Spell Immunity[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Seeing the elemental change into a whirlwind once more, Morph shakes his now large head.  He was not stupid, wading into melee now would only make things worse.  He doubted he could avoid the whirlwind again with this less dexterous body.  _I shall stay in the air then._ Abruptly bat-like wings sprout from his back as he takes to the air once more.  He flies high up above the deck for the moment, above the crates piled on deck near the elemental and the captain.  Once again intoning arcane gestures, and speaks in a harsh tongue.  Cupping his hands together again, another orb appears in his hands, just as big as the last, but dwarfed by his large hands.  With a final syllable barked out, the orb speeds down at the elemental.

[sblock=ooc]I move to C/D 12/11 staying even with the top of the common room, then I fly up as high as I can go to still have the elemental in range of my orb(45', I might have said 40' before, I forgot the +1CL for fire spells from the fiery burst feat).  I am including the +1 bonus from height in the attack roll in case it matters(unless I can't get high enough) +3(BAB)+1(dex)+1(haste)+1(height)= +6.  Man this is a lot better than The Red Hand S@s:  Another Nat 20, total 26. Hopefully my damage is better this time.  Much better:  23 fire damage, no DR applies 

Spell Prepared(including bonus spells for high Int and for being a specialist wizard)
(4/7/5/4/3) CL: 7 or 8 for fire spells; DC 15+spell level or 17+spell level for transmutations
0: Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1: Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex1, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease
2: alter self, glitterdust, rope trick, incendiary slime
3: haste, slow, fireball, animate weapon
4: flame whips, polymorphx1

Immediate Magic remaining for day:  3

On a seperate note, what would happen if I targeted the Ballista's with animate weapon, would it work?  The description of the ballista in the DMG says, "it's essentially a huge heavy crossbow..."  It wouldn't be super effective ever, but it would be cool.[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai

Asenfel smiles in satisfaction as Dreadnought permanently dissipated the elemental that his blast weakened. His smile disappeared quickly, though, when he saw the elemental on the rear deck transform into another raging whirlwind and move towards the captain.

"We cannot let the elemental pull the captain overboard! Kill it quickly!" Suiting his actions to his words, he maneuvers closer to the elemental and fires a brilliant beam of energy from the out-stretched tip of his giantbone scepter.

[sblock=OOC]Move up to within 30' of the elemental, if possible, then _eldritch blast_ or _eldritch spear_ as appropriate to the distance. Asenfel will use another use of Empower SLA and 1 charge of his scepter, bringing the damage to 8d6.
Eldritch Blast attack and damage, post 106 (1d20+13=21, 8d6+1=29) (note, I accidentally rolled 9d6+1 instead of 8d6+1; the last die rolled a 6, so I subtracted that much from the damage rolled instead of making a suspicious-looking re-roll)
Subtract 1 attack and damage if he couldn't get within 30'.
Asenfel has 1 Empower SLA and 1 charge of his scepter left for the remainder of this day.[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup

Stumbling a little, Darv hurries over to Dreadnaught.  "Let me help," he gasps out.  "You seem to be somewhat injured...."

[sblock=OOC]
Move to E19, cast Repair Critical Damage on Dreadnaught, for 23 points.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void strides forward to intercept the vortex. (to E8).


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 7 - End of Combat*


21 – Morph (49/49)  -- Cast Lesser Orb of Fire on Elemental #2, 23 damage
19 – Elemental #2 --  Move over Dalwir (Reflex Save Successful), Asenfel (6 damage after DR), Void (8 dmg), Dreadnought, Davan
19 – Void (28/42) – Move to F20, attack Elemental #2, HIT for 5 damage before DR
19 – Davan (48/66) –  Cure Moderate Wounds on self.
17 – Darv (53/53) – Move to E19, cast Repair Critical Damage on Dreadnought for 23 hp.
16 – Asenfel (25/53) – Empowered Eldritch Blast on Elemental #2 for 29 hp HIT


Seeing the elemental change into a whirlwind once more, Morph shakes his now large head. He was not stupid, wading into melee now would only make things worse. He doubted he could avoid the whirlwind again with this less dexterous body. I shall stay in the air then. Abruptly bat-like wings sprout from his back as he takes to the air once more. He flies high up above the deck for the moment, above the crates piled on deck near the elemental and the captain. Once again intoning arcane gestures, and speaks in a harsh tongue. Cupping his hands together again, another orb appears in his hands, just as big as the last, but dwarfed by his large hands. With a final syllable barked out, the orb speeds down at the elemental.

The tornado rolls over the captain, then veers to the left, and heads towards the front of the ship, rolling over the gith, the warlock, the warforged warrior and finally the priest.  All but the warlock and the gith monk are able to avoid the cyclone full effects.  Void and Asenfel struggle against the winds and are able to resist getting sucked in, though they sport some fresh bruises. (1st Reflex saves successful for Davan, Dreadnought, Dalwir, 2nd Reflex saves successful for Void, Asenfel)

Caught offguard, the gith releases his iron grip on the railing and runs off in pursuit of the whirlwind.  He catches up to it and strikes out with his fist, connecting somewhat, but no effect is seen.

Davan realizes the wounds that he has gained from healing the others and finally takes the time to tend to himself.  (20 hp healed)

Stumbling a little, Darv hurries over to Dreadnaught. "Let me help," he gasps out. "You seem to be somewhat injured...."

Asenfel smiles in satisfaction as Dreadnought permanently dissipated the elemental that his blast weakened. His smile disappeared quickly, though, when he saw the elemental on the rear deck transform into another raging whirlwind and move towards the captain.

"We cannot let the elemental pull the captain overboard! Kill it quickly!"  Suiting his actions to his words, he maneuvers closer to the elemental and fires a brilliant beam of energy from the out-stretched tip of his giantbone scepter.  The beam connects with the slowed whirlwind and immediately makes it erupt into a stream of uncoordinated jets of air.


Spells Active:

_Haste_ (All) – 2 rounds
Dalwir: _Heroism_ – 495 rounds, _Mirror Image (4)_ – 28 rounds
Lieutenant: _Cat’s Grace_ – 25 rounds
Dreadnought: Lesser Humanoid Essence – 76 rounds
Davan: _Sanctuary _ – 5 rounds

Conditions:

Ship is slowing 20’/turn over the next 2 turns, current speed of the ship is 20’.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Combat Aftermath*

Cheers erupt from the remaining crew members as the last of the air beasts are destroyed.

"Quickly," Dalwir yells,"Man your stations, we must save the crew!"

The few remaining crew dash into the cabin and grab bullseye lanterns, while Dalwir himself mans the helm, quickly turning the ship around and picking up speed.

Luckily, House Lyrander mandates that all crewmen wear protective gear aboard their airships in case of a fall overboard.  

You watch as the crew is able to pick the Lieutenant and all but 2 of the remaining crew out of the air, as they slowly fall towards the ocean.

Unfortunately, two of the crew members are lost to the great sea, as they were obviously knocked unconscious or killed by the rampaging whirlwind.

An hour later, after the crew has reassembled and healed their wounds, Dalwir approaches your group.

"You have my thanks -- without your assistance, I would have lost my entire crew.  You have my sincere gratitude."

"I had heard reports of a few elemental sightings from other captains, but, to be honest, I've never seen those of such size before."

The strain on his face is evident.

"Please, feel free to return to your bunks and get some well deserved rest, I pray that I do not need your services on the rest of the trip."


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Bring those who need healing before me. I shall exhaust my powers for today to spare moments of pain.  Davan will heal everyone who needs it, using every spell if he has too (I figure it should be near dawn).


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought's damage is largely repaired by the magic spell used on him, though there are still sizeable dents in the dark plating of his adamantine hide.

"That many elementals of that size... Could there be a connection between them and the giants?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Bring those who need healing before me. I shall exhaust my powers for today to spare moments of pain.  Davan will heal everyone who needs it, using every spell if he has too (I figure it should be near dawn).




You have my gratitude Davan.
Void bows before the priest.


----------



## Rolzup

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Dreadnought's damage is largely repaired by the magic spell used on him, though there are still sizeable dents in the dark plating of his adamantine hide.
> 
> "That many elementals of that size... Could there be a connection between them and the giants?"




"No telling," Darv says wearily, as he casts another Repair spell upon Dreadnaught, "Though I shan't be surprised if there was."

[sblock=OOC]
Use the remainder of Darv's repair spells, and healing spells if needed, to bring Dreadnaught up to full strength.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

(he was only down 40ish points, I believe...shouldn't take too much to fix)

The hulking warforged nods at Darv. "Thank you. It's unusual to see that magic outside of scholars and artificers. You do not seem to me to be an artificer though."

Though there's nothing in his metallic face, and little in his voice to suggest it, Dreadnought officially shuffles Darv much, much higher in his 'to be protected' priorities.


----------



## Zurai

Asenfel closes his eyes and takes a deep breath, and his bruised and battered skin begins to heal itself slowly but noticeably.

[sblock=OOC]Activating Fiendish Resilience; fast healing 1 for the next 2 minutes, for 20 hp back, leaving Asenfel at 45/53.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*



> "Quickly," Dalwir yells,"Man your stations, we must save the crew!"




Upon seeing the remaining crew man stations, and knowing the threat was over, Morph strides over to the center of the deck.  The Hag/Warforged intones more arcane syllables.  This time his form broaden and spreads out into a large four legged winged creature with the head of a bearded human male and a long tail tipped with deadly spikes.  He does a short gallop and leaps over the railing spreading the leathery wings of this form.

He soars down and back towards the remainder of the crew, helping those that are slowly floating towards the ocean far below.

Shortly after returning, the polymorph spells wears off and Morph is in his normal form.  He notices the dents and scrapes in the warforged are repaired as are the wounds in the remainder of the group.  He simply nods at the captain's praise, thinking it more aimed at the non-warforged in the group.

He approaches Darv, and pulls a wand from his belt.  "Those blasts of flame were effective, well done.  This wand will help to repair us from damage we may take.  If functions three times per day, never losing it's power.  Just letting you know.".  He then stuffs the wand back into his belt, and returns belowdecks.  "I expended much energy today.  I will need some time to recover."

[sblock=S@squ@tch]Any news on what I can do while I "rest" to recover my spells?  Let me know when a day has past, I'm going to change my spell selection slightly.  Any connetion formed between giants and the overly large elementals with Knowledge Arcana +16?[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*The Precarious Retreat*

As the sounds of battle recede back into the cool ocean air, you set about healing the wounds of those damaged in the battle.

A short while later, everyone has been healed or repaired, and you all retire back to your bunks, or the common room belowdecks, for those of you who do not require sleep.

The rest of the night passes without any further activities.

In the morning, the crew still is in a somber mood -- they had just lost two of their good friends and crewmates, and the shock has begun to set in.

"I've sailed with Ireena and Danen for three years now..."

"They were so young..."

"Didn't deserve such a fate..."

[D]aa[/D]

They still prepare a breakfast spread that has everyone reaching for seconds.

The day passes, and then the next.  Miles upon miles of flat ocean passes beneath you, with the crew occasionally shouting out -- "Sahuagin", as they spy a sentry on the wavetops below.  Luckily, the airships are pretty much immune to whatever machinations the evil sea dwellers have.

The crews spirits buoy somewhat as they anticipate reaching Stormreach once more -- the change in scenery, and the bustling nightlife assuage their feelings of loss of their friends.

OOC: You're about 2 hours out of Stormreach.  The time it close to midday.


----------



## Rolzup

"Well," Darv says wearily, "It's been an interesting trip thus far, that's for certain."

He removes his spectacles and rubs his eyes for a moment.  "I...ah...well.  I owe you all my apologies, I think.  I'd never been in a melee like that before, and my performance was...well.  Less than stellar?  Abominable, really.  I will endeavor to do better next time, I swear to you all."


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph moves from his place beneath the elemental ring.  "I would not expect one of your stature to benefit from being close to an enemy.  You provided support well enough with your blasts of flame at range."

[sblock=ooc]Exp?  Sorry just wanting to see how you were going to do things so I could perhaps scribe a couple scrolls during the uneventful two days.

Spell Prepared(including bonus spells for high Int and for being a specialist wizard)
(4/7/5/4/3) CL:  7 or 8 for fire spells; DC 15+spell level or 17+spell level for transmutations
0:  Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1:  Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex2, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease
2:  invisibility, glitterdust, rope trick, incendiary slime
3:  haste, slow, fireball, animate weapon
4:  flame whips, polymorphx2[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=evo]
From the Races of Eberron book:

_Although living constructs do not need to sleep, a warforged wizard must rest for 8 hours before preparing spells._

So, crafting scrolls or other things would not be allowed during the night. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

"Agreed," Dreadnought rumbles deliberately. He wasn't much of a morale booster, but he knew it was wise to keep spirits up while on campaign. Fighting was messy and awful even if you were in a good mood. In combat, a bad mood could kill you. Or others.

"And you repaired my damage," he reminds the gnome. "As good as new."


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Davan stands near the crew and listens to their mournful words. He closes his eyes and begins to pray silently, when finished he turns to the remaining crew The gods will ease their passing and bless them in the next life. All of you were very brave, that is an honor to be proud of. He pauses, his heart heavy from the loss of life, I will be below the main deck, praying. Please come to see me if you need any healing, spiritually or physically. He looks each of them individually in the eyes, then nods and turns to go below deck. 

----------------------

Davan appears at breakfast and eats without saying a word. He retreats to pray for the souls of the fallen and the remaining crew and doesn't reappear until midday. Davan still remains silent, somberly walking along the decks railing.


----------



## s@squ@tch

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> He approaches Darv, and pulls a wand from his belt.  "Those blasts of flame were effective, well done.  This wand will help to repair us from damage we may take.  If functions three times per day, never losing it's power.  Just letting you know.".  He then stuffs the wand back into his belt, and returns belowdecks.  "I expended much energy today.  I will need some time to recover."




OOC: Eternal Wands function 2x/day.


----------



## Zurai

Asenfel mostly keeps to himself for the remainder of the voyage, although he doesn't ignore anyone that tries to engage him in conversation.

As the airship approaches Stormreach, Asenfel appears more and more animated. He faces into the wind and watches for the first glimpse of shore.


----------



## EvolutionKB

[sblock=ooc] 







> OOC: Eternal Wands function 2x/day.




Oops, my bad, totally misread on my part.[/sblock]

Morph gathers what few items he may have left belowdecks.  He then walks to the rail, looking upon distant Stormreach.  "I am ready to disembark when the ship is docked," he says to nobody in particular.


----------



## Rolzup

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Agreed," Dreadnought rumbles deliberately. He wasn't much of a morale booster, but he knew it was wise to keep spirits up while on campaign. Fighting was messy and awful even if you were in a good mood. In combat, a bad mood could kill you. Or others.
> 
> "And you repaired my damage," he reminds the gnome. "As good as new."




"Well," Darv admits, brightening a little, "There _is _ that.  And I've little experience, practical or otherwise with Elemental Spirits.  Giants, though...giants I know, inside and out.  Not first hand, but I've made a _special_ study of them and their weaknesses."


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

"I am confident that my current spell selection will be of much more use than when we battled the elemental creatures.  The giants are dull witted and slow and will succumb to my blasts of flame and ability to keep their speed hindered."


----------



## Shayuri

"None of us are here without cause, or without capability," Dreadnought declares hollowly.

"Our performance in this initial skirmish gives me confidence in that."

He doesn't bother reminding Morph that not all giants are dull-witted. Certainly anyone of experience would know that already, and the other warforged clearly had experience. He was most likely simply trying to bolster confidence, or reflect on the fact that some giants were dull...even many of them. Maybe even most.

But definitely not all.

A little pensively, Dreadnought turns his head to watch the oncoming spectacle of Stormreach approach. How smart WERE the giants, he wondered. How forewarned were they? Would they know of their arrival? Of their numbers and abilities? Could they have agents in the city?

Disquieting. There was no easy way to tell until the giants showed their hand. 

He just hoped that by then it wouldn't be too late.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I hope it will be only giants
Void breaks his silence
There are more sinister beings than giant … cursed Illithids for example.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Davan strolls over to Dreadnought, My apologies for the lack of healing. I did not fare well in the first battle I'm afraid. I promise you, it will not happen again. He bows slightly and walks away from the warforged, back below deck to pray.


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought is silent, then clanks after the cleric long enough to say, "Unless it is an emergency, your healing may be better used on others in the group. Curative spells meant for...for other races have reduced effect on me. Thank you for the concern though."


----------



## OnlytheStrong

I have spells that will allow me to heal you as if human friend. I _will_ do better. Davan eyes flash fire with his last words. He was embarrased by the loss of life in the last battle.


----------



## Shayuri

(ping?)


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Stormreach*

It's a ruin.

This is your first thought as Stormreach comes into view:  The city has been destroyed by some terrible disaster.  You see crumbling walls and squat, shattered towers.  then a moment later, you realize how far you still are from the city, and you notice the smaller structures clustered around those broken foundations.  These ruins must be the work of the giants, buildings that fell long before humans came to this land.

It might not be a ruin, but Stormreach is a ramshackle city.  As you draw closer, you see that the buildings are an astonishing assortment of architectural styles and materials.  Some of the inhabitants have constructed their homes using stone quarried from the ruins themselves; others are partially built from driftwood or the hulls of broken ships.  The Flamic architecture of Thrane stands next to a thatched hut that would seem more at home in the Shadow Marches.  The city is a tapestry, hinting at the diverse range of people that have settled here.

From what you can see, Stormreach is spread over a wide area, flowing down along a river valley.  Barges and passenger skiffs drift between the harbor and the depths of the city.  Vegetation-covered cliffs surround the valley with a curtain of lush green.

As a boomtown devoted to extracting Xen'drik's riches, Stormreach will never be mistaken for a capital city or a paragon of architectural splendor.  The climate seems agreeable, though, and the place holds an air of ancient mystery.  You can see why so many choose to stay in Stormreach long after their expeditions have staggered out of Xen'drik's interior and returned to civilization.

[D]aa[/D] 

"Aye lads, circle the town once, to give our passengers a good look at the only civilized town on Xen'drik."

The ship veers slightly to the west, while shedding some altitude and speed.    You fly over the city, drinking in the sights.  Several open markets, bazaars, and compounds are seen.  Continuing past the heart of the city, 

With Dalwir looking on, the helmsman slowly circles the landing pad once before setting the ship down upon solid ground once more.

"I cannot thank you enough," Dalwir says,"I don't know how we would have survived those elementals without you."

He nods to each one of you.

"Good luck -- and stay safe, I've heard all sorts of horrible stories of what goes on in the jungles..."

The landing pad area is nothing more than a clearing on the outskirts of town, with giant-sized cobblestones appearing here and there, with grass growing up between them.  From your view on the way in, the center of town  can't be more than a 15 minute walk.  

You all collect your gear from below, and disembark from the ship.  A half-orc is resting against a large stone block, along with two humans, about 10 yards from the ship, looking over the group as you make your way down the gangway.  They are all clad in maroon cloaks over studded leather, with the crest of Tharashk prominently etched and colored on the chest.

The half-orc approaches your group,"Welcome, I am Barrak, I was dispatched to find and return you to our enclave.  Come."

With that he turns and signals to the two humans, who quickly fall in step.

A hard to read map of stormreach is located here:

Stormreach Map


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Davan falls in line behind the group. He still hasn't quite shaken the last battle out of his mind, more specifically, his poor performance. Was consumed in thought, and didn't even realize he was shaking his head. 





[sblock=spells]

Orisons:                                         
Detect Magic
Resistance                                     
Purify Food and Drink
Create Water (3)

1st Level:                                            
Comprehend Languages
Divine Favor                                     
Sanctuary                                      
Omen of Peril                                    
Protection from Evil                            

2nd Level:
Augury
Calm Emotions
Delay Poison
Make Whole

3rd Level:
Daylight
Vigor 
Furnace Within
Lesser Humanoid Essence

4th Level:
Imbue with Special Ability
Restoration
Divine Power


Domain:
1~ Enlarge Person
2~ Bulls Strength
3~ Magic Vestment
4~Spell Immunity

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

_This is a sad place_
Thinks the Gitz as he follows the half-Orc


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought merely follows...then belatedly offers a nod as well, to indicate he understood.

Giant attacks on the outlying areas of Stormreach itself, he muses. Things have gotten bad.


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph stands at the rail, looking to take in as much of the city as he can from this vantage point.  Once upon solid ground once more, Morph falls in line behind the others, in the middle of the group.  As they walk along, Morph will stop to briefly examine any strange runes of giant origin that they come across.

[sblock=spells prepared]
Spell Prepared(including bonus spells for high Int and for being a specialist wizard)
(4/7/5/4/3) CL: 7 or 8 for fire spells; DC 15+spell level or 17+spell level for transmutations
0: Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1: Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex2, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease
2: invisibility, glitterdust, rope trick, incendiary slime
3: haste, slow, fireball, animate weapon
4: flame whips, polymorphx2[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup

_Civilization is, I suppose, a relative concept,_ Darv muses as he walks down the gangplank.  His expression brightens steadily as the party walks the streets, as he is now seeing some of the marvels that he has heretofore only read about.  It's all rather...bigger than he'd expected, somehow.  It's an asurd way to feel, he knows, but yet....


----------



## s@squ@tch

You enter Stormreach from the north, passing what appears to be the House Deneith compound to your right.  A small canal is crossed via a newly re-cobbled bridge.  Barrak leads you through several huge archways that connect various plazas in the city.  

In the plaza ahead of you, you see a large outdoor bazaar, full of merchants hawking various wares, while what appears to be an inn lies just past the square.

Those who have been to Stormreach in the past recognize the inn as the Chapterhouse, a joint venture of House Phiarlan and Hous Ghallanda.

Before you reach the bazaar, Barrak takes a right and approaches an old giant building, surrounded by a stone wall of newer, human construction.  Several armed men stand guard at the gate.  They immediately notice him and allow him, and the rest of you, to pass unimpeded.

You are lead through the gate, towards the main building in the enclave area, several smaller, human built buildings skirt the large central building.   Banners depicting large Dragonne's pour forth from some of the upper windows, draping the large entry-way.  

Once under the banners and into the building, you realize that you are in a great hall, built by giants.  You would guess it to be roughly 150' long and 60' wide, with the ceiling being at 30' tall.  Two row of giant windows line each wall, with enormous skylights illuminating the the hall.  Benches, desks and seating areas dot the area -- it appears that this hall serves several functions -- mustering, planning, ops, and training, to say the least.

Currently there is constant activity in the room, with groups of humans and half-orcs coming and going.

One creature stands out from the rest -- larger than the largest half-orc in the room, it appears to be between 7 and 8 feet tall, with an imposing physique.  All across its exposed skin, you notice small coin-sized raised skin growths.  You are able to determine that it is a 'he' and he currently is eyeing the doorway as if awaiting someone to arrive, some 30' from you.

Barrak stops briefly,"There,"  he points to an cordoned off area towards the back left corner of the hall,"Nardon is expecting you, and has prepared the members of House Tharashk that will accompany you into the jungle.  They will have all of the details you need before you set out."

[sblock=Void and Davan]
You hear the sound of broken glass amid all of the hustle and bustle in the room.  As you look up, you see the source of the sound -- one of the skylights has had a corner broken out of it.  

You see a small, glowing bead thrown by an unseen hand hurdle across the great hall, towards the group gathering in the back left corner.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Nac Mac Feegle]
You are the large creature in the room.  Welcome!
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong

[sblock]Upon seeing the glowing stone, Davan mutters a quick prayer to the gods; asking them to show him the perils of the immediate future. 

ooc: Davan casts Omen of Peril (complete divine page 171). [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]

Orisons:                                         
Detect Magic
Resistance                                     
Purify Food and Drink
Create Water (3)

1st Level:                                            
Comprehend Languages
Divine Favor                                     
Sanctuary                                      
Omen of Peril 
Protection from Evil                            

2nd Level:
Augury
Calm Emotions
Delay Poison
Make Whole

3rd Level:
Daylight
Vigor 
Furnace Within
Lesser Humanoid Essence

4th Level:
Imbue with Special Ability
Restoration
Divine Power


Domain:
1~ Enlarge Person
2~ Bulls Strength
3~ Magic Vestment
4~Spell Immunity

[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=OnlytheStrong]
Please put your response in a spoiler block, so that the others cannot see -- besides you and Void, no one has noticed or seen the glowing bead.

You offer your prayers to the Host.  Within moments, you receive a vision of the symbol of the Sovereign Host, glowing and pulsing bright red.

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

[sblock=ooc]
Does Void knows anything about possible magical glowing beads.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

The massive figure looks up as the group enters, and rumbles a greeting.  "Ahhh, you must be the ones from across the ocean, I've been waiting for you."  Tramping over, causing the floor to rattle slightly, he extends one mountainous hand.  "I'm Lo-Kag, and I'll be your guide.  If there's giants to be found, I'll find 'em."


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Void]
No. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> The massive figure looks up as the group enters, and rumbles a greeting.  "Ahhh, you must be the ones from across the ocean, I've been waiting for you."  Tramping over, causing the floor to rattle slightly, he extends one mountainous hand.  "I'm Lo-Kag, and I'll be your guide.  If there's giants to be found, I'll find 'em."




Darv bows to this enormous figure, trying not to stare.  _A goliath!  Fascinating...._

"It is a pleasure to meet you, my friend, and an honor besides!"


----------



## OnlytheStrong

[sblock] Is Davan close enough to use detect magic? It has a 60ft range. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought nods head and raises one three-fingered hand in greeting. 

"Well met, Lo-Kag. You may refer to me as Dreadnought. I am here to be led to giants, and kill them."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Lo-Kag grins fiercely and grabs Dreadnought's hand, shaking it in greeting.  "Ah can only offer you them as I don't get to first, but it's always a pleasure to have company."


----------



## s@squ@tch

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> [sblock] Is Davan close enough to use detect magic? It has a 60ft range. [/sblock]




[sblock=OnlytheStrong and Void]
The glowing bead was thrown from the broken window 1/2 way down the great hall (150' long by 60' wide) towards the far back left corner.  You're still about 120' away from there, and cannot see the glowing bead anymore.  (You assume that it hit the ground and bounced/rolled towards its destination)  Too many people and pieces of furniture/equipment are blocking your line of sight at this point.
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Davan grabs Dreadnought, "Something is going on here. Please, come with me." Davan motions for him to follow as he heads toward where the bead disappeared.


----------



## Zurai

Asenfel follows the group from the airship docks to the compound in silence, floating about an inch off the ground. 


> "I'm Lo-Kag, and I'll be your guide. If there's giants to be found, I'll find 'em."



Asenfel smiles a wicked little smile in response. "Then we shall get along well indeed, Lo-Kag. I am Asenfel. I hunt giants. If they're lucky, I kill them."


----------



## Shayuri

The warforged gives Davan a look which is as expressionless as ever...but the sideways tilt of his head suggests curiosity.

"Excuse me, Lo-Kag...it seems I am needed."

He follows Davan.

"What is the matter?"


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph cocks his head at the large humanoid.  _That would be an interesting form to take...very...powerful._ I am Morph, the robed warforged says.  Morph looks confused as the other warforged walks away rather urgently


----------



## OnlytheStrong

[sblock=Dreadnought]

"There is a broken piece of glass in one of the skylights above us. When I noticed that, I noticed a small glowing pebble that came flying as if someone had thrown it through the hole in the glass. I want to see what that pebble was." Davan said some a certain since of urgency. He presses on toward the area he saw the pebble drop. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought clamps his metal and wood pincers around Davan's arm.

"Nothing good ever came of glowing magic stones thrown in from the outside," he says grimly.

Then he says much louder, "Everyone in the corner over there! Evacuate immediately! Rise from your tables and move towards the door in an orderly, but rapid fashion!"


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Davan shakes his head, "No my friend. That cannot be done. Panic spreads and all reason is lost. Remember friend, these are humans. Humans act irrationally when confronted with danger. My friend, keeping this small secret aids our cause."


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Tharashk Enclave Greathall*

The warforged warrior's words spill out into the great hall, immediately drawing attention and turning heads.  The large hall goes silent as the various members of the house turn and stare.

Moments later, an explosion of flame erupts from the far corner of the Great Hall.  The force of the blast hits you a split second before the low roar reaches your ears.  

After the initial blast subsides, you notice that the blast has knocked a hole it the back wall, along with blowing out most of the nearby windows.  Several flaming, unmoving bodies can be seen on the ground in the corner, while on the periphery, several bodies can be seen rolling on the ground, trying to extinguish their flames.

Chaos has erupted.  Shouts and yells for assistance echo throughout the hall. Several people bump into your group as they scramble out.  

A large Tharashk response team runs in through the front door and surrounds an imposing looking half-orc about 60' from your position.  You can overhear the man barking orders and the men disperse, some searching for survivors, while the rest start fighting the fire that has broken out.  You see Barrak approach your group, amid all of the chaos and carnage, you did not notice he departure.

Barrak says tersely,"We need to get out of here, now.  Follow me."

He leads you outside of the Great Hall.

"I hope that you are all ok."

"I'm afraid I need to ask you to leave now, for we are locking the compound down while we investigate how this happened and determine the number of casualties."

"Please come back this evening."


----------



## Shayuri

"My apologies," Dreadnought intones. "I would have acted sooner, but I did not see the device enter the building. I will of course cooperate fully with the investigation."

With that, he trudges away...his demeanor somewhat downcast, at least from the slower tromp of his feet, and the slight slump of his shoulders.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

"Barrak, the roof is where it entered from. There is a hole in one of the skylights. I offer whatever help I can, whether it is tending the wounded or hunting the person responsible." Davan turns and pats Dreadnought on the back, "Fear not, I fear I did not read my gods signs correctly."


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Your offer of assistance is appreciated, but we have alerted the Jorasco enclave of our needs, they will be here momentarily."

"Please come back after the sun has dipped below the horizon, and we will see what remains of the expedition party."

"I understand that you have just arrived in town by airship, and do not have any lodgings in town as of yet, I would suggest the Chapterhouse."

With that, he leaves you and hurries back inside the Great Hall. 

OOC: 

It is still early in the afternoon.  You can either choose to explore Stormreach -- shop, talk, etc, etc, or pass the time in the local pub.


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph flinches back reflexively as the fire bursts through the corner of the room.  He speaks, "We were supposed to be back there.  That was meant to catch all of us in it.  It was powerful, blowing out the wall like that, somebody knows we are here and wants us dead."  Morph turns to the goliath, "If we did not meet you out here, we would likely all be dead now."  Morph flexes his joints.  _That fire would have burned me to slag.  A form resistant to fire would be very useful however._Morph follows the majority to wherever they are going.  It matters not to him.  He has little money for material wealth, and he needs not to eat or drink.


----------



## Rolzup

Darv gives the city a long and longing look, all but salivating at the thought of examining the city first-hand.  But common sense, after a moment, prevails.

"We should stay together,"  he says slowly.  "To be safe.  That said, a drink or three would not go amiss."


----------



## s@squ@tch

Since the Stormreach map from WOTC's site was horrendously unreadable, I scanned in a copy from my books.

"X" on the map is the House Tharashk enclave (the walled in courtyard).  You are currently standing right outside of it.  Between area's 20 and 21 on the map.

If you have questions about which some of the numbered areas are, ask -- as some of the group has been in Stormreach before, and should have some knowledge of the place -- but obviously not in-depth knowledge that would come from Knowledge (Local - Stormreach).


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph looks to Darv.  "We should stay together, I will follow you to the tavern.  If we are the target of assassins let's keep our wits about us."  Morphs fist clenches and unclenches at the thought of Darv wanting to get drunk when they are in such serious circumstances.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Davan follows the group. _"No point in being the one that gets singled out."_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void - Githzerai Sleeping Tiger Monk 5 / Rogue 1*

Void is the name.
The Gitz shakes Lo Kag's hand.
The hooded Gitz joins the other, his eyes scan the surrounding, the city's people and the interesting places, he has nothing to say, his social skills are low and he desires not to interact with the locals. Who knows how they will react to such alien.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Lo-Kag nods in enthusiastic appreciation of the gnome's suggestion.  "Now there's an idea ah can get behind," he says with a grin, "There's a few places around here a thirsty man might wet his whistle, what say we go look one up, so long as we've got the time on our hands."

[sblock=OOC]Can I assume I'd know a bar or two from my time in the town?[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Nac Mac Feegle]

You know of two nearby places -- one is the Chapterhouse (#10 on map), which is a traditional tavern/inn, while the other would be Molou's Distillery (#6 on the map), which makes a unique to Xen'drik alcohol, much like gin.  The distillery has a small bar attached to it, but for the most part is filled with hard-core drinkers, due to the sickly sweet smell of the distillation process that permeates most of the surrounding area of the distillery.

Two other places in town you have heard of are the Ship's Cat (#4 on map) and the Black Wrack (rowdy crowd, next to #5 on Map)

#5 is the Red Ring -- a blood sport arena, fyi.

[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai

At first Asenfel looks irritated and opens his mouth as if to complain about something, but then he just shrugs and floats after the group as Lo-Kag leads them to a drinking establishment. "I guess a little more relaxation before the hunt begins won't hurt. We should be wary, though. That's two unusual attacks in our immediate vicinity in the last couple days."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

"Well, there's th' Chapterhouse if you want a place ta drink 'n talk, or the Distillery if you just want a place ta drink.  Couple other taverns around I ain't been to yet, so I can't rightly tell you what they're like."


----------



## s@squ@tch

*The Chapterhouse*

As your group makes its way towards the Chapterhouse, you pass through the the central bazaar in this district.  Merchants hawking stranges and colorful wares line the streets.

For those who have not been to Xen'drik before, the merchandise proffered for sale seems almost alien.  Odd shaped fruits, vegetables, and flowers dot several merchants tables, while strange looking animals hang in others.  Of course, you do notice merchants selling more commonplace items that would be seen in any larger market in Khorvaire.

The Chapterhouse is a newly constructed building, with prominent reliefs of House Phairlan and Ghallanda etched into the stone columns framing the doorway.  Several tables filled with late lunch patrons are outside in a vine covered portico.  Once inside, the brightly lit common room has an ample sized stage to one side,  more tables and a bar on the other.  Directly in front of you stands a beautiful elven maiden, standing behind an innkeepers desk.  On the opposite wall, you make out stairs going up.

Several halflings are seen carrying trays laden with food and drink.

"May I be of assistance," The elven maiden asks in a honeyed voice.


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph stands to the side, letting one of the more sociable party members speak in front of the elven woman.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

"A table for six, if y'would." rumbles Lo-Kag, looking around to make sure he got the number right.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

"I hope they have tea here. Davan askes himself quietly.


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought says nothing, but is privately a little touched they're including a place for him, even though he doesn't eat or drink. He resolves to try to be more sociable at this gathering, and trundles after the others when a table is located.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*The Chapterhouse*

The elven maid leads you all to a round corner table, with 8 large, leather, high-back armchairs spaced equally around it.

As you seat yourselves, you take a look at the nearby tables and patrons.  

Next to you is a four-top table, with two dwarves and a gnome hurriedly eating lunch.  On the otherside is a table of 4 humans with 2 half-elves, sipping cocktails while discussing something of importance to them.

The barkeep is idly cleaning some mugs and tankards, while chatting with a few halforks, humans, and an elf.  

The elven maid departs your table after telling you that Jerone will be your waiter.

[D]aa[/D]

A tall elf, dressed in loose fitting trousers and a green tunic walks over to your table.  He quickly surveys the group and says,"I am Jerone and I will be serving you this afternoon -- what can I bring you?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong

"Tea if you have it sir. Davan states politely. He never cared much for any other drink, it was just something about the tea leaves that relaxed him.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

"A pint of the daily, if y'would," says Lo-Kag genially, before stretching out and turning to regard the rest of the group.  "So I'll be assuming you lot know yer fair share of giants, an I don't have ta tell you what t'be doing.  I'm relyin' on you boys to cover my back out there."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

Water if you may.
The shrouded figure speaks with alien voice beneath her hoods.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Void]

Void hears a disembodied voice enter his mind.

"I have not felt the presence of a slave mind in quite some time.  Enjoy your freedom, while it lasts..."

The dark voice chuckles menacingly while it slowly fades away.

Although you have never encountered an illithid -- you instantly recognize the voice as that of one, and the hair on the back of your neck and arms stands on end, a small wave of panic rushes over you.  You look around the room, but do not see the source of the voice.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Davan]
As you sit down, something feels odd.  You look around you, check your gear, and notice that your mace is not swinging from your belt as it should be.  You get up, look around the table, and do not find it.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lo Kag]
You notice one of the humans, who you think called himself Davan, get up and start looking around like he lost something.  You do a quick check of your stuff and notice your map case is missing.  You look around, but do not see any signs of it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

Excuse me ... but I feel that something is wrong.
Void say, trying to be calm as he can.
He stands up and hurries out to scan the area, the street, and the back allies. (Hiding)
_Cursed brain moss_
He whispers, hoping the Illithid will hear him
_I'll crush your head with my bare hands_
If he spots no one, he'll return to the tavern.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

"My mace is gone. I know it was in my belt securely........" Davan looks up at the crowd, unsure of what to do.




[sblock=spells]

Orisons:                                         
Detect Magic
Resistance                                     
Purify Food and Drink
Create Water (3)

1st Level:                                            
Comprehend Languages
Divine Favor                                     
Sanctuary                                      
Omen of Peril 
Protection from Evil                            

2nd Level:
Augury
Calm Emotions
Delay Poison
Make Whole

3rd Level:
Daylight
Vigor 
Furnace Within
Lesser Humanoid Essence

4th Level:
Imbue with Special Ability
Restoration
Divine Power


Domain:
1~ Enlarge Person
2~ Bulls Strength
3~ Magic Vestment
4~Spell Immunity

[/sblock]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Lo-Kag's chair scrapes back and he seems to fill up more space than he used to as he stands, rumbling, "And my map-case as well."


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

"I need nothing," the warforged says to the elf.  Even though he waits for nothing, Morph's foot begins to tap the floor.

When Void quickly gets up and leaves, and the others declare their missing possessions, Morph quickly casts a spell, and scans the area around them for magical auras.

[sblock=ooc]I cast detect magic and begin to scan the area in front of us, hoping to eventually find some invisible creature.


Spell Prepared(including bonus spells for high Int and for being a specialist wizard)
(4/7/5/4/3) CL:  7 or 8 for fire spells; DC 15+spell level or 17+spell level for transmutations
0:  Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1:  Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex2, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease
2:  invisibility, glitterdust, rope trick, incendiary slime
3:  haste, slow, fireball, animate weapon
4:  flame whips, polymorphx2[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought rises to his feet warily, but doesn't draw yet...reasoning that a large warforged readying a massive greatsword might be impolitic in a public place.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Chapterhouse*

The nimble Gith mumbles,"Excuse me ... but I feel that something is wrong."

He gets up awkwardly from his seat, and runs outside, keeping close to the Chapterhouse building.

[sblock=Void]
You look around, but do not see any sign of the illithid, although you can still sense his? presence lurking in your mind.  

You move circle the Chapterhouse, scanning the area for any sign of the illithid, but still do not see any sign -- you only see various demihumans running errands, heading towards and away from the bazaar, or stumbling towards the distillery.  An occasional figure in a cloak or hooded robe can be seen walking.
Cursed brain moss
He whispers, hoping the Illithid will hear him
I'll crush your head with my bare hands

The gurgling voice returns*,"It isss wissse to mind your mannersss when addressssing your massstersss, ssslave."*
*"Walk behind the Dissstillery, and you ssshall have your reward.  Once there, wait for your masssster." * _[Spell resistance failed, Will Save Passes vs. Suggestion]_

You feel the immense power of the alien mind momentarily compell you towards the distillery, but your mind fights against it.  You struggle, and able to resist the temptation.

You hurry back into the Chapterhouse.
[/sblock]

Meanwhile, inside the Chapterhouse, Morph mumbles the words to a cantrip, and a blue aura envelopes his eyes.  

[sblock=Morph]
You see a couple of magical auras on a few of the visible patrons, upon closer study, appear to be various abjurations and enchantments.  No illusion auras are seen on anything unseen.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void - Githzerai Sleeping Tiger Monk 5 / Rogue 1*

[sblock=out in the street]
Sensing the mind power that tries to infiltrate his mind, Void tries to resist it, knowing how dangerous the Illithid is, he will return to his companions to inform them about it.

Void has Spell Resistance: 11
Will +11 vs. enchantment
I'll use Action points if needed to pass this save.
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Davan rises and taps Dreadnought on the shoulder, "Would you mind helping me find my mace? I have a terrible thought that someone decided to borrow it without asking me."


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph continues to scan the area, looking for the elf that took their order, or any bags of magical nature that could be used to hide the items.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Turning away from the bar, Jerone strides back to the table, with several cups and flagons piled onto a small tray.

"Is something wrong?" He asks as he looks towards the empty seat where the Gith was, along with the large standing form of the goliath and warforged.

[sblock=Morph] You do not see any magical auras surrounding Jerone, and he has not been out of your sight since he came to the table.  You also do not see any magical auras around the elven maiden, who is back behind the greeter's desk.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought nods at Davan. "I will try to be of as much assistance as I can," he intones.

"We should begin by notifying the authorities."

With that, he looks over to Jerone.

"We have suffered several thefts from our persons," he proclaims. Then, on afterthought, he starts to rummage through his own minimal gear.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Chapterhouse*

The gith makes his way back into the Chapterhouse and rejoins the others at the table.

"I am sorry to hear that some of your possessions have been misplaced, but I can assure you that no one connected to our establishment would attempt such thievery -- it is against both of our Houses edicts.  We make our living through entertainment and hospitality, not simple theft.  Are you sure you had these items when you came into the Chapterhouse?"

[sblock=Lo Kag]
Your knowledge of Stormreach's law enforcement is as follows:

The town is governed by 5 hereditary rulers known as the Storm Lords -- who are more concerned with trade and the income derived therefrom.  The town has a somewhat chaotic nature, so petty crimes that do not influence the normal day to day stream of revenue from trade are not to be given much attention.  For those handicapped by morality, Stormreach can be a tough place to be.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Morph] 
One of the dwarves sitting with his back to you at the bar has a backpack that radiates conjuration magicks, but he has not left his seat since you entered the tavern.

Other than that, the few folks that do radiate magicks are simple abjurations, divinations, and enchantments.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph looks over his things as well, making sure nothing is missing.  When he is satisfied everything is in order, he speaks.  "I detect no hidden creatures about, and no devices that could conceal your possessions.  Whomever took our belongings did so outside this establishment."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void - Githzerai Sleeping Tiger Monk 5 / Rogue 1*

Void is disturbed, he takes the water from the tray and releases the waiter.
Then when no ears of strangers are nearby, he speaks to his companions, knowingly that the Illithid can hear him.
My presence is uncovered by an ancient enemy of my people … the humans call the race Mind Flayers, they are known in the underdark as Illithids.
The Gitz sips from the water and continue
He spoke to me, he challenged me, thy must know … when Illithids are around, you must not travel alone … stay alert.


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

"What did the creature say to you?  If he is your enemy, he is our enemy as well."
[sblock=S@squ@tch]I have no ranks in knowledge dungeoneering, do I know anything of mind flayers?[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "What did the creature say to you?  If he is your enemy, he is our enemy as well."
> [sblock=S@squ@tch]I have no ranks in knowledge dungeoneering, do I know anything of mind flayers?[/sblock]




[sblock=Evo]
Nope.  You failed that subject in warforged wizards school.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

[sblock=S@S]Okay.  It didn't hurt to ask did it?   [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> [sblock=S@S]Okay.  It didn't hurt to ask did it?   [/sblock]




[sblock=Evo]
Nope.  You probably know nothing about them, because you can't get your wooden/metal brain? sucked out by one.   
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Davan looks at Jerone, "No one has accused you or your establishment of anything, please calm yourself. I _know_ I had my weapon secured, for it would be foolish and an invite for death to not have it." Davan studies Jerone carefully, then moves off in the direction of the door.


[sblock=ooc] 

I would hate to just assume that Davan knows something about Mind Flayers. I would think that most adventerers would have some clue, but Davan does kinda suck at life  [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

If Dreadnought leaves with Davan outside, Morph will join them.  He has know reason to stay in an establisment to feed those that need it, especially if two of his comrades are going outside to look for their missing possessions after Void warned them of a hostile creature that could be in the area.  He pauses before they leave, speaking to Dreadnaught.  "I will watch your back."  He then intones the words of a spell and disappears from view.

[sblock=ooc]If Dread and Davan leave, I'll follow them, telling them I'll be there, then I'll go invisible.  Duration is 7 minutes.  I'll tail them, keeping about 20' behind them.  When my spell gets closer to wearing off, I'll move right up behind them.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]
> I would hate to just assume that Davan knows something about Mind Flayers. I would think that most adventerers would have some clue, but Davan does kinda suck at life  [/sblock]




[sblock=Davan]
Due to his cloistered training in the church, Davan really doesn't know much about aberrations in general, more specifically, he knows next to nothing about this 'mind flayer' that Void speaks of.
[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai

"Beyond the unpleasantness of the name, I have no idea what a "mind flayer" is. It challenged you; are you saying you will not meet its challenge without us? Frankly, if it leaves me alone I don't care. We have enough things trying to kill us as it is."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

They are monstrous aberrations with mind blasting powers. They live in the moist caverns and cities of Xoriat. 
Void spits on the floor in disgust
In our tomes and books it is written that Illithids believe themselves to be the dominant species of the multiverse and use other intelligent creatures as thralls, slaves, and chattel, but be aware …
He pauses and takes another sip
…The mind flayers of this world are resistant to damage from all weapons that are known to us except those made out of byeshk, an exotic material that is known to my ancestors.


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought lingers a moment to take in Void's words.

"Would a mind flayer steal our belongings?" he inquires, trying to find some pattern to the events occurring.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> They are monstrous aberrations with mind blasting powers. They live in the moist caverns and cities of the enormous Underdark.
> Void spits on the floor in disgust
> In our tomes and books it is written that Illithids believe themselves to be the dominant species of the multiverse and use other intelligent creatures as thralls, slaves, and chattel, but be aware …
> He pauses and takes another sip
> …The mind flayers of this world are resistant to damage from all weapons that are known to us except those made out of byeshk, an exotic material that is known to my ancestors.




[sblock=void]
Not sure there is an underdark in in Eberron.  Mind Flayers live on Xoriat (the plane of madness) in the Eberron Campaign Setting.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Dreadnought lingers a moment to take in Void's words.
> 
> "Would a mind flayer steal our belongings?" he inquires, trying to find some pattern to the events occurring.




No, but to those with mind he can steal the sanity and self control of the body.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> They are monstrous aberrations with mind blasting powers. They live in the moist caverns and cities of Xoriat.
> Void spits on the floor in disgust
> In our tomes and books it is written that Illithids believe themselves to be the dominant species of the multiverse and use other intelligent creatures as thralls, slaves, and chattel, but be aware …
> He pauses and takes another sip
> …The mind flayers of this world are resistant to damage from all weapons that are known to us except those made out of byeshk, an exotic material that is known to my ancestors.




"Resistant is one thing, but you hit anythin' hard enough an it'll go down." rumbles Lo-Kag, fingering his spear.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Outside the Chapterhouse*

The priest and warforged slowly retrace their steps towards the Tharashk enclave -- a dark plume of smoke still rising steadily from that direction, while Morph walks invisibly slightly behind them.

The proximity of the explosion still has not deterred the bazaar, and hundreds of shoppers and merchants continue their trade.

The crowd is thick, and you are jostled by several folks on your walk.  Several exclamations of disbelief emanate from those walking into Morph by accident.  

Unfortunately, you do not spot anyone or notice anyone that would pique your interest, or stand out from the diverse crowd in the ward.

[sblock=davan]
You recall having the mace in your possession when you left the precarious retreat, and could have sworn you felt it swinging from your belt as you walked through the city.
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong

"Come friend, let us return to our companions. Thank you for coming with me." Davan turns around frustrated. He knows he had his mace........ he could remember it's weight on his side, swinging as he walked. "I had to of lost it in or near the tavern!" He startled himself by how the thought escaped his mouth. Somewhat ashamed of his lack of control, he stays silent the rest of the way back.


----------



## Shayuri

"I have been thinking," Dreadnought remarks as they head back. "A mace is a strange thing to lose...it is large and heavy, and would make a noise if it fell from your belt. It is an even stranger thing to steal, for all those reasons and more."
He glances back at Davan. "Unless there was something unusual about it. Was there?"


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph follows behind the pair, trying to stay out of the way of the millers-about.  He speaks, "Perhaps our answer lies with the mind flayer that Void mentioned.  We are attacked at the conclave, then this creature shows up, and some equipment comes up missing?  Could be coincidence, but worth looking at now anyway.  I've nothing better to do while we wait for word on the expedition party."


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I have been thinking," Dreadnought remarks as they head back. "A mace is a strange thing to lose...it is large and heavy, and would make a noise if it fell from your belt. It is an even stranger thing to steal, for all those reasons and more."
> He glances back at Davan. "Unless there was something unusual about it. Was there?"






"No, my friend. It was a standard mace, only worth a small amount. I could replace it if needed."


----------



## Shayuri

"Hm. And what else was stolen, again? And from whom?" the burly warforged asks.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Lo-Kag shrugs.  "My map case."


----------



## OnlytheStrong

"And my mace. I doubt they are worth much. Unless.............." His face pales as he thinks of what could happen, "Unless a person with powers unknown has them. Could they not be used to form a link to us?"


ooc: I'd like to take whatever knowledge check is needed for that. I'm not real sure its arcana or not, so I would like you to roll it.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Davan]
It would be a know(arcana) or even spellcraft check, both of which you are not well versed in.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Morph, Darv, Asenfel]
You know that mundane items like the mace or mapcase could be used as a focus for scrying purposes.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph nods gravely, "Yes such items could be used to help them find our locations."  Knowing that they could be being watched this very second, Morph whispers, "whoever it is could be watching us right now.  We should err on the side of caution, and try and be sure not to use all the abilities we have at our disposal in any fights we may get into.  If they mean to attack us, we want to make sure they know as little about us as possible."  He then pauses a moment.  "We need to get you another weapon too Davan, and a map if possible, for Lo-Kag."


----------



## Zurai

[sblock=OOC]Sorry I'm so quiet; I'm a little confused as to where everyone is at the moment. Asenfel's still at the bar; he's absolutely not going to go illithid-hunting unless it attacks him directly, and he figures the group that went with Davan can probably handle any petty thievery.[/sblock]
Asenfel quietly sips his drink, keeping his eyes open for any strangeness in the bar while he waits for his companions to return.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Everyone is back in the Chapterhouse -- Davan and 2 warforged came back in.  Hope that helps.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Your group passes the afternoon somewhat uneventfully.  Normally time spent relaxing in a tavern would bring joy to the adventurer's soul, but the events of the day have prevented that from happening.

An occasional look out the window reminds you of the explosion at the Great Hall earlier in the afternoon.  The wisps of smoke continue to rise into the cloudless sky.

With a glance around the table, you realize that it is time to head back to the Enclave.  You all rise at once.  

Security around the Tharashk enclave has tripled since you left, and you are delayed somewhat at the front gate while a runner is dispatched to retrieve your sponsor.

A grizzled man approaches, walking with a crutch and much of his white hair burned off -- it would seem this man was caught in the blast and survived.

"Greetings, I am Nardon, please come with me." 

He leads you to a squat building on the other side of the courtyard from the Great Hall.

Entering through the double doors, he waves you towards a large round table, covered with maps and documents, some partially to completely singed.

"Our House was dealt a serious blow today, and we still have no clues as to why or from whom.  We lost 18 men in the blast.  Most were young recruits from the mainland."

"Another blow to our House was the loss of Barrak.  He was found in the ward south from here with a hole in his skull the size of a grapefruit, with his brain missing."

"Needless to say, we're at a loss of trying to fill in the pieces to this puzzle, but both of them have involved you to a certain extent, so I would suggest you watch your backs."

"I cannot even fathom who would have issues with a retrieval mission into the jungle, but it appears that there are folks who do not want this to happen."

He shakes his head.

"Anyway, we had expected to send a regiment of our hunters out with you, into the jungle, but most of them have been killed or greviously wounded, so we have to pare the force back down to the bone -- for we have lost many over the past month now."

"Ganyon will be joining you as a guide -- he has been on land down here for the better part of 10 years.  He is a skilled tracker and survivalist, so he should have no problem taking you where you need to go.  With him leading you, the Curse of the Traveler should not come into play.

"As you know, our house has lost several expeditions lately. All of them have been lost in the proximity of the Titan's Teeth -- which is a collection of giant ruins that stretch into the clouds." 

"Our last dispatches from the teams have originated somewhere in that region."

"In the past, the giants have not bothered us, as we have not bothered them, but it appears that things have changed. What caused it, we are not aware of, or whether this is the act of a sole band of giants, or a larger alliance."

"Our scouts have noticed an increase in strange looking creatures -- not the normal denizens of Xen'drik, for we've run into all sorts of strange mutations of creatures, like lions in the desert with a camel-like hump on their back, to jungle pumas whose fur looks like patches of leaves."

"But these things look, well, otherwordly and unnatural... They have struck fear into the most hardened of scouts and warriors."

"It is week long journey towards the Titan's Teeth, give or take a day or two, depending upon the mercy of Xen'drik."

"Once there, we are most concerned with the recovery of bodies of the expedition leaders -- their value to the house is irreplaceable, and we have contracted with Jorasco to bring them back to from the great hunt."

"Do not worry about the transportation of the bodies back, for our house team will take care of that."

"We will be sending along a homing beacon with your group, so that we will know where your group is at all times."

"Extreme caution is to be employed, as you know, giants are formidable foes, when angered."

"They are ready to depart in the morning, and we have arranged lodging for your group at the Chapterhouse, which you are already acquainted with.

Do you have any questions?"


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Lo-Kag shakes his head ponderously.  "I came for a chance to fight giants, I'd be disappointed if they didn't try something."  The immense rocky warrior fingers the spear that hangs at his back with a grin.  "Let 'em try something, we'll show 'em what a real fight is."


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph stands still taking all of the information in.  _Dire things are at work against us.  We must be able to work together to complete the task before us._  When Nardon mentions the grisly murder of Barrak, Morph rubs the side of his head, thinking of formiddable form to prevent such an injury.  Finally he speaks, "I am ready to start our journey."


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought speaks thoughtfully, "Mutated creatures doesn't sound like giants to me. Perhaps they are the work of these 'mind flayers' that we heard about yesterday? If so, there may be some alliance between them and the giants. What do we know of them?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong

"Yes, what are these _mind flayers_?"


----------



## Rolzup

[sblock=ooc Knowledge check]

Knowledge (Dungeoneering) check: 33.
[/sblock]

"Abberations," Darv says quietly.  "In every possible sense of the word.  Creatures of Xoriat, the realm of madness, they have an affinity for sentient minds.  Both the controlling and the...consmption of them.  Horrid things, by all accounts, and unfamiliar with such concepts as kindness or mercy.  From what little I know, it seems unlikely that they would work *with* the giants.  But dominate them, and dictate their actions?  Perhaps."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void - Githzerai Sleeping Tiger Monk 5 / Rogue 1*



> "Another blow to our House was the loss of Barrak. He was found in the ward south from here with a hole in his skull the size of a grapefruit, with his brain missing."




Void is troubled when he hears that but say nothing.



			
				Darv said:
			
		

> From what little I know, it seems unlikely that they would work *with* the giants. But dominate them, and dictate their actions?




Mind flayers can play with anyone mind, lesser giants are to weak minded to fight against such creatures.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Davan flinches when he hears of the consumption of minds, "Did not that man say that a man's brain was consumed? I pray that either he is mistaken or you did not literally mean that they consume brains."


----------



## Rolzup

"So it is said," Darv admits, gingerly rubbing his own forehead as he contemplates the thought of something...burrowing through it.  "It's not something that I chose to dwell upon overmuch, in truth.  I value my own brain rather highly."


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

"I believe we all value what lies inside our heads."   The warforged looks to Darv,  "If mind-flayers have the mental powers to dominate giants, they can just as easily control those that we consider allies.  It is still a good idea to watch out for each other, we should not be going somewhere alone, where unseen enemies wait in the shadows to compel us to actions we would not otherwise do."


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Davan nods his head in agreement. He checks his armor and other equipment before doing anything else. 





[sblock=spells]

Orisons:                                         
Detect Magic
Resistance                                     
Purify Food and Drink
Create Water (3)

1st Level:                                            
Comprehend Languages
Divine Favor                                     
Sanctuary                                      
Omen of Peril 
Protection from Evil                            

2nd Level:
Augury
Calm Emotions
Delay Poison
Make Whole

3rd Level:
Daylight
Vigor 
Furnace Within
Lesser Humanoid Essence

4th Level:
Imbue with Special Ability
Restoration
Divine Power


Domain:
1~ Enlarge Person
2~ Bulls Strength
3~ Magic Vestment
4~Spell Immunity

[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Darv]
You know quite a bit about Mind Flayers from your research:

They are aberrations that live on the plane of Xoriat, the realm of madness.  They are thought to serve the daelkyr, but also pursue their own schemes and agendas.

They possess 4 large tentacles, which frame their oral opening, when all four are attached to a humanoids skull, they can easily suck out the victims brain, instantly killing it.  Warforged are supposed to be immune to such attacks, as they do not have a traditional 'brain', as far as humanoids go.

They employ mind control techniques, and can stun creatures with a mere thought.  One must be wary whenever a mind flayer is encountered, for they can travel between planes, or even send unwilling creatures to other planes, in an instant.

They are resistant to any weapon that is not made of Byshek.
[/sblock]

Nardon appears confused at the mention of 'mind flayers'.  "As much as I would hope that you are playing a cruel joke with your discussion of this mind-flayer creature, I cannot think of any creature, known to me, that would cause such a horrid wound."

"Seeing as how the city has become unsafe for our house members, I see no reason to postpone your expedition to the morrow, if you wish to leave tonight."  

"Of course, if you want to leave in the morning, that is perfectly acceptable as well."


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

"Night and day matter little to those who do not sleep," Morph says as he looks at Dreadnaught. "I am ready."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

"Well, ah sleep with th' best of 'em, but I've not qualms about startin' out tonight," rumbles Lo-Kag.  "The sooner we're off, the sooner I can lay blade to them giants, and I don't mind sayin' I've got a fair grudge against them."


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought nods, with a scraping noise.

"I've no objection to starting now."


----------



## Zurai

"I think it might be best if we leave the city now, before anything else happens. At the least, once we're out in the wilds no innocents can get caught up in attacks aimed at us." Asenfel adds.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Davan nods. If his death is coming, he would prefer no other lives be taken but his.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Into the Jungle!*

"Excellent,"says Nardon,"I will send for Ganyon and have him ready his gear."

"May the land shield you and protect you."

He walks out of the room.

[D]aa[/D]

Nardon comes back 5 minutes later with a youthful looking man, barely past his teens in tow -- dressed in a loose fitting chain shirt below a mottled green cloak.  A shortsword and kukri swing from his belt.

"This is Ganyon, he is a native of Xen'drik and knows the jungles like the backs of his hands.  He will guide you true."

The young man nods,"I hear ya wanna head uut tonight - which is fin' wit me, cuz I sleep better in the jungle - we should be able tuh git in a few hurs 'fore we should bog down fer the night.  Shouldn't run inta anythin' too mean until at least tumarra afternoon."

"If'n yer ready, lets git a move on."

Nardon and Ganyon walk towards the door.


[D]aa[/D]



[sblock=Darv and Morph]
As you get up from the table, you notice a strange disturbance in the air behind the goliath.  Taking a second look, you do not see anything, but know that something small, and circular appears to be trailing behind him -- possibly something invisible, but yet not physical in nature -- almost as if it could be some magically produced effect?
[sblock=Darv]
You recognize the object to be the sensor from a _Greater Scrying _ spell.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Morph]
Your training in spellcraft does not tell you anything about the magical effect.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph looks at the young boy with curiousity.  _He talks strangely, smells like he *does* sleep in the jungle, but if this is what they offer...so be it._ "We will not be sleeping in the jungle I fear.  You can if you wish to sleep alone."  Morph then pauses, looks behind the goliath, and shakes his head.  "There is something near you,"  he says to the goliath, "I do not know what it is."


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Davan looks at the area Morph points to, "I see nothing...." Davan closes his eyes and mumbles a prayer.  

ooc: cast detect magic. I figure if it's invisible, at least I can tell if it's a spell lol

[sblock=spells]
Orisons: 
Detect Magic
Resistance 
Purify Food and Drink
Create Water (3)

1st Level: 
Comprehend Languages
Divine Favor 
Sanctuary 
Omen of Peril 
Protection from Evil 

2nd Level:
Augury
Calm Emotions
Delay Poison
Make Whole

3rd Level:
Daylight
Vigor 
Furnace Within
Lesser Humanoid Essence

4th Level:
Imbue with Special Ability
Restoration
Divine Power


Domain:
1~ Enlarge Person
2~ Bulls Strength
3~ Magic Vestment
4~Spell Immunity[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup

"We're being watched,"  Darv says flatly.  "By who, by what, I cannot guess.  But there's no need to tolerate such rudeness."

Raising his hands, he rattles off a string of syllables and point grandly at the sensor.

[sblock=ooc]
Dispel Magic; Dispel Check 28.
[/sblock]

"There," he says, lowering his hands with a sigh.  "No guarentee that it won't happen again, I'm afraid.  There are spells to prevent such observation, but I have no practical knowledge of any such."


----------



## Shayuri

"Can you get the magic some other way than spells?" Dreadnought asks dolefully. "I don't know much about magic aside from defensive battlefield tactics, but it's always bad news when your enemy knows more about you than you do of them."


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph follows the pair from the room.  No sense in delaying any longer.  He speaks to their guide, "Have you seen any of the creatures that were described to us?  The mutated animals and such?"


----------



## s@squ@tch

The young lad gives the warforged a quizzical look, then a light seems to go on in his head and he laughs heartily.  "Naw, that's good fer us then -- we kin git our beauty rest while ya keep tha lookuut."


While the young man is talking, the small gnome intones a few words and sweeps his fingers through the air, moments later, he nods and smiles, knowing that he has cancelled the magic that was in effect. _[dispel magic succeeded]_

[sblock=Davan] You were able to cast your detect magic before the gnome and did indeed notice something magical, you weren't able to determine the school of magic before the effect was dispelled by Darv.
[/sblock]

"I've seen one of the creatures -- I was sure it was jus' a normal jungle tiger, but it kept af'er me, like it was huntin' me, instead of da other way 'round.  It closed on me, and i was able to git mah blade up 'round its paw and cut a good chunk off of its haunches.  In tha blink of an eye tha thing changed shape inta a blob or sometin'  --  sent shivers up me spin' and all.  Took me a sec to git ova it -- I then got me blade up and unner one of its new arms and put it donn...  The thing froze like that -- all its arms and legs all akimbo...  Scary thin' tah look et."

The young man shakes his head.

"Unnatural it was."


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph nods slowly in understanding.   "I see...is the tiger-blob still there?  Would it be on our way to where the giant activity is?  Can we see it."   Such a creature has Morph facinated by the opportunities it could provide him.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*23 Zarantyr 999 - Sunset*

Ganyon cocks an eyebrow at the warforged,"I ran inta it 'boot 7 days walk down tha coast from 'her, and I bet the carcas is stripped ta the bone or gone by this time, as the creatures in tha woods do a good joba keepin' things clean."

He winks at Morph and says,"Tell ya what, when we run inta one, I'll keep it 'round fer ya -- deal?"

He looks around at the rest of the group.

"What say we git our move on?"

[D]AA[/D]

The cobbled road leading from Stormreach into the wilds of Xen'drik is quite broad -- you estimate it to be nearly 100' wide as it exits the city, framed on each side by large, old growth trees.

The trees are so thick and dense as to appear to be nearly impassable.  Vines as thick as a human arm weave webs around massive tree trunks, and tangled undergrowth fills in the gaps.  Cackling birds can be heard, and occasionally a flock can be see flying lazily overhead.  All in all, the wildlife noises are familiar, but markedly different than what you are used to on your travels in Khorvaire.

After a mile or so, the road gradually narrows, down to about 20' across.  At this point the road has become more or less a well travelled path, the only thing keeping the vegetation at bay is the many footfalls of the Xen'drik traveller.  

You have travelled about 5 hours now, Ganyon stops and turns back to the rest of you,"This be a good time as any ta stop fer the night.  We can git up at the cracka dawn an' git our move on agin.  We should have good weather fer walkin' tomorra as well."   He says as he looks toward the dark skies.

[D]aa[/D]

OOC: I need a default marching order for the group, please discuss in the OOC thread.  Also, I need to know the watch schedule for the group during evenings.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*23 Zarantyr 999 - Evening into - 24 Zarantyr 999 - Midday*

As you stop for the day, the warforged wizard steps up to the edge of the forest and pulls out a piece of rope from his pack and incants a few words.  

He explains to the rest of the group that he has conjured a sanctuary for them to rest in, safe from jungle predators.

Ganyon politely, if not crudely declines the invitation, as he prefers to sleep with his back to the ground.

The rest of you climb up the length of rope and into the extradimensional space.  Some getting used to is required for those who have not spent time inside such an area, but the group, for the most part, is able to get some much needed rest.

The evening passes uneventfully.  Dreadnought rouses the organic beings from their slumber as soon as the light of the morning sun can be seen through the opening of the space.

A quick breakfast is prepared for those who require it, as Ganyon had already been up and killed and skinned a small marsupial of some sort.  As you climb down the rope, you can see him a short distance inside the canopy of the trees turning the creature over a make-shift spit.

"Good eatin', if yer interested."  He says, with a beckoning wave.

[D]aa[/D]

Once breakfast has been completed, you set out on the road once more.  The road has dwindled down to now a trail, with the large canopy of the forest stretching far overhead.  The undergrowth has thinned out some, for little natural sunlight is able to penetrate the dense foliage.

Somewhat around noon, you all are startled, as a mass of vegetation lashes out from the side of the trail.  _[Spot checks all failed, surprise round in effect]_

The 'thing' lashes out with what looks like a mouth at Dreadnought and it takes hold of the warforged with its massive maw. _[Bite attack hit, 14 damage after DR, grapple check won by creature, Dreadnought is held]   _ 

While Dreadnought is being assaulted, it sends two vine-like appendeges at the goliath warrior, but he is able to pull free.

OOC: Need initiative and first round actions from all.  Welcome to the jungle.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Lo-Kag shakes off the tendrils with a yell of surprise, slow to react to the new threat.  When he finally realizes what's going on, he jabs at the massive creature with his spear.  His first attempt misses entirely, but he quickly picks up momentum and jabs forcefully into the strange plant-thing's hide.

[sblock=OOC]
Against the Giants: Initiative (1d20+1=4)

Against the Giants: Attacks (Power Attack -4/+8) (1d20+10, 1d20+5=[1, 10], [16, 5])

Against the Giants: Damage (2d6+18=25)
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph 49/49 hp*

Upon casting his spell, Morph is not surprised but still not offended that their guide wishes to sleep upon the ground.  Seeing the crude breakfast that he has prepared for them upon waking is even more disgusting.  Morph is glad he does not need nourishment.  The creature nearly swallowing his comrade though inspires some dread in Morph.  If such a creature could swallow the mighty Dreadnaught, then this is an opponent to fear.

Morph moves slightly closer before raising his fist before him, and quickly splaying his fingers out.  A small burst of fire engulfs the rear of the creature.  

[sblock=ooc]Move to O4 and use a fiery burst.  Edit:  If Dreadnaught is not actually drawn into  the creature's square, he won't move closer, if he is then Morph will target his blast off to the side to catch the creature but not Dreadnaught.Init:  11 13 damage,  Ref DC 19 for half [/sblock]

[sblock=spells prepared]Spell Prepared(including bonus spells for high Int and for being a specialist wizard)
(4/7/5/4/3) CL:  7 or 8 for fire spells; DC 15+spell level or 17+spell level for transmutations
0:  Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1:  Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex2, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease
2:  invisibility, glitterdust, rope trick, incendiary slime
3:  haste, slow, fireball, animate weapon
4:  flame whips, polymorphx2[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Init: 19+4 = 23  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1502676/ 

Dreadnought, caught fast, struggles in the plant's grip...


(argh...crisis at work...will finish later)


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Davan stares at the plant-like creature in amazement. The amazement fades quickly when he sees Dreadnaught become entangled with the creature. 


ooc: I will hold my place in the order for right now


Init (1d20+1=21) 

[sblock=spells]
Orisons: 
Detect Magic
Resistance 
Purify Food and Drink
Create Water (3)

1st Level: 
Comprehend Languages
Divine Favor 
Sanctuary
Omen of Peril 
Protection from Evil 

2nd Level:
Augury
Calm Emotions
Delay Poison
Make Whole

3rd Level:
Daylight
Vigor 
Furnace Within
Lesser Humanoid Essence

4th Level:
Imbue with Special Ability
Restoration
Divine Power


Domain:
1~ Enlarge Person
2~ Bulls Strength
3~ Magic Vestment
4~Spell Immunity[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Zurai

Asenfel swiftly rises into the air and sends a sizzling blast of energy at the mass of vegetation attempting to devour Dreadnought.
[sblock=OOC]Initiative 12. Fly up out of the thing's reach and within 30' if possible.
Initiative, Eldritch Blast attack roll (Point Blank Shot) (1d20 5=12, 1d20 13=32)Eldritch Blast damage roll (Point Blank Shot) (5d6 1=19)
I'm rolling attack and damage separate just in case I need to use action points on the attack roll.[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup

Darv blinks at the sight of the thing, his brow furrowing in concentration as he tries to remember the name of this monstrosity.  "I don't know anything about plants," he mutters, "Well, nothing about _killing_ them at least.  On the other hand,"  he adds brightly, "Surely it will burn nicely!"

[Sblock=OOC]
Initiative: 3

If the swamp thing still looks vital by the time he acts, Darv will call down a Flame Strike.

33 damage, Ref DC 18 for half.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

[sblock=ooc]
Init in plant combat (1d20+11=18) 
Ready action
[/sblock]

Void has no efficient combat power versus creature that lack bones to break.
And this large bush is all but bones.
Void decides to halt and see if his companion's weapons can damage this leafy creature


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 1*

Initiative:

24 - Plant Creature - Swallow Dreadnought, 5' step to N/O/P 7, Attack Lo-Kag with Bite, 2 tendrils - All HIT for 27 damage, Lo-Kag Grappled
23 - Dreadnought - Swallowed Whole, Acid damage of 4 before DR, 0 effective damage
19 - Void - Charge attack w/Flying Kick - HIT for 15 damage
12 - Asenfel - 5' step to N3 to avoid AoO, Eldritch Blast for 19 damage
11 - Morph - Cast Fiery Burst on Plant Creature for 13 damage
4 - Lo Kag - Grappled - Mountain Rage
3  - Darv - Cast Flame Strike on Creature for 33 damage
2 - Davan – Cast Bulls Strength on Lo-Kag


[D]aa[/D]

With preternatural quickness the creature stuffs the metallic form of Dreadnought through its open maw, disappearing from sight.  It then oozes slightly closer to the group and turns its attention towards the hulking goliath, wrapping tendrils around a leg and wrist, and biting down on his chest -- he is unable to wriggle free from the creatures grasp this time. _[Grapple check won by creature]_

Davan looks on as if stunned by the ferocious plant, perhaps thinking that a light mace might come in handy in such a situation.

Void bursts into action, charging across the rocky path and leaping high into the air, sending his foot deep into the plant creature.

The warlock, already floating inches off the ground, notices the creatures long reach and backs away, then unleashes a blast of dark energy at the creature, striking it squarely on what might be considered a torso.

The creature nearly swallowing his comrade though inspires some dread in Morph. If such a creature could swallow the mighty Dreadnaught, then this is an opponent to fear.

Morph moves slightly closer before raising his fist before him, and quickly splaying his fingers out. A small burst of fire engulfs the rear of the creaturel, singeing a small section of roots and tendrils.

The large goliath struggles against the creatures strong grip as he is moved closer to the gaping maw that just enveloped the large warforged, he lets out a yell as he flies into a rage. [Grapple check still won by plant, Bull's Strength not in effect yet]

Darv blinks at the sight of the thing, his brow furrowing in concentration as he tries to remember the name of this monstrosity. "I don't know anything about plants,"  he mutters, "Well, nothing about killing them at least. On the other hand," he adds brightly, "Surely it will burn nicely!"

The column of fire bursts forth from the air above, burning a large chunk of the creature.

The young priest snaps his fingers, intones a quick prayer to the host, and steps forward to touch the large goliath. [Cast Bulls Strength]

[sblock=Dreadnought/Lo-Kag]
Once/if swallowed, you can attempt to cut your way out with a light slashing or piercing weapon, if you have one.
[/sblock]

Conditions:

Dreadnought: _Swallowed, Grappled_
Lo Kag: _Grappled, Bulls Strength (80 rounds)_


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Void]
Sorry, I must have started the round 1 action at the same time you were posting and I NPC'ed Void.  If you want to change the action to do hold, then I will update.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock=Void]
> Sorry, I must have started the round 1 action at the same time you were posting and I NPC'ed Void.  If you want to change the action to do hold, then I will update.
> [/sblock]



[sblock]
No, it's OK
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Seeing the swallowing of his comrades, Void back away (Tumble+14) to begin another charging with hos flying kick (next round).


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph raises his hand in the same manner as before.  Another burst of fire singes the creature.  He then moves backward a step.

[sblock=ooc]Fiery burst damage:  23 Reflex 19 for half.  I'll then move backward 5'.  If Lo-Kag is not swallowed by my turn, I will instead cast grease on him, giving him a +10 on grapple checks.  Acid is not subject to DR.

Spell Prepared(including bonus spells for high Int and for being a specialist wizard)
(4/7/5/4/3) CL: 7 or 8 for fire spells; DC 15+spell level or 17+spell level for transmutations
0: Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1: Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex2, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease
2: invisibility, glitterdust, rope trick, incendiary slime
3: haste, slow, fireball, animate weapon
4: flame whips, polymorphx2 [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong

(Davan's First Round Action *going last*)

Davan moves up to Lo Kag and touches him gently, sending a surge of power through Lo Kag's body. (move to Q6), then retreats back to his original position. 

**Cast Bulls Strength on Lo Kag (duration 8 minutes, +4 to str)

[sblock=spells]
Orisons: 
Detect Magic
Resistance 
Purify Food and Drink
Create Water (3)

1st Level: 
Comprehend Languages
Divine Favor 
Sanctuary
Omen of Peril 
Protection from Evil 

2nd Level:
Augury
Calm Emotions
Delay Poison
Make Whole

3rd Level:
Daylight
Vigor 
Furnace Within
Lesser Humanoid Essence

4th Level:
Imbue with Special Ability
Restoration
Divine Power


Domain:
1~ Enlarge Person
2~ Bulls Strength
3~ Magic Vestment
4~Spell Immunity [/sblock]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

As Lo-Kag struggles in the creature's grip, he lets out a primal roar and seems to swell even larger than he was before, trying to pry the creatures tentacles back off himself and tie them in a knot.

[sblock=OOC]
Mountain Rage as a free action to boost strength by +6, giving me a +22 grapple check.  Got a 30 preemptively to resist whatever it does on its turn, and if I stay unswallowed I get a 31 to damage it in grapple (1d4+11 nonlethal).  I'm also large size now if that matters to getting swallowed.

Didn't see Darv's action, both of those rolls should be at +2, so 32 to resist, 33 to grapple it back, 1d4+13 damage if I succeed.

Lo-Kag Pre-emptive Opposed Grapple (1d20+22=30)
Lo-Kag Attack Grapple Check (1d20+22=31)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup

Frowning gently, Darv raises his hands and hisses out another spell....

[Sblock=OOC]



> Darv has many ranks in knowledge(nature), which would indeed tell him about plants, unless you have decided to role play that he knows plenty about nature, except in the area of plants.




I just meant that Dark Knowledge is useless against plants.  Didn't put that clearly....  So if we run into Triffids, run.  Fast.  

Cast Mass Snake's Swiftness on the greatest concentration of allies -- everyone in 20' burst gets to take a melee or ranged attack.  If it's dead before then, hit whoever looks most injured with a Lesser Vigor.
[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai

Asenfel sends another blast of energy at the creature as it tries to wrestle his companion into its leafy maw. His eyes narrow in concentration and jerks his scepter downwards sharply just as it appears the energy will hit Lo-Kag in the back; the bolt suddenly dips in its flight and strikes a glancing blow to the central mass of the creature instead.
[sblock=OOC]Attack roll (Point Blank Shot) (1d20 12=17), not sure that'll hit with the grapple going on, so I'll add an AP: Action Point for attack roll (2d6.takeHighest(1)=4), total attack roll: 21. Damage roll (Point Blank Shot) (5d6 1=13)[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Bemused by his predicament, Dreadnought realizes with some dismay that he does not have a small enough blade to try to saw his way out. In the past, when his sword proved inappropriate, he'd simply relied on his crushing fists.

In hindsight, it was a single gold piece of an oversight that might cost him significantly more.

Even so, he is not one to simply give up. He twists a bit, trying to get leverage, then drives his powerful adamantine fist up into the creature's stomach lining, hoping to hit delicate internal organs!

(hee...silly me...no light weapons besides his natural attack, which is blunt. But I believe I can at least do damage with it, yes?)

Attack roll 21 (17 if he's still considered grappled): http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1506518/

Damage is 9: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1506519/


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Complete*

Initiative:

24 - Plant Creature – Dreadnought, Lo-Kag swallowed, 6 acid damage each.  Attack Davan with Bite – HIT for 16 damage, Davan Grappled 
23 - Dreadnought - Swallowed Whole, Acid damage of 6, grapple check failed.
19 - Void – Move to J3
12 - Asenfel - Eldritch Blast for 13 damage, 2nd Eldritch Blast from Snakes Swiftness hit for 21 damage
11 - Morph - Cast Fiery Burst on Plant Creature for 11 damage
4 - Lo Kag – Swallowed Whole, Acid damage of 6, grapple check failed
3  - Darv – Cast Snakes Swiftness, Mass
2 - Davan – Grappled - Cast Divine Power upon self


[D]aa[/D]

Lo-Kag struggles against the grasp of the maw of the plant, letting out a powerful yell that would be heard for miles, but is unable to break free – he disappear from sight into the belly of the creature.  [Grapple  Check won by Plant, AP would not have helped]  

Once swallowed, Lo-Kag begins to go stiff from the digestive juices of the plant, but is able to fight free of the effect. Unfortunately, the acid of the creature begins to eat away at the warrior. [AP used with Fort save vs. Paralysis, please update sheet]   

Bemused by his predicament, Dreadnought realizes with some dismay that he does not have a small enough blade to try to saw his way out. In the past, when his sword proved inappropriate, he'd simply relied on his crushing fists.

In hindsight, it was a single gold piece of an oversight that might cost him significantly more.

He struggles against the creatures esophagus to no avail. [Grapple check failed]

Meanwhile, the plant creature lashes out at the young priest with its insatiable hunger, catching the priest across the torso with its giant mouth, knocking the wind out of Davan. [Grapple check won by plant]

Void starts to tumble away from the creature, but notices that it is otherwise occupied with the priest, so he retreats out of range of the plant creature and readies himself for another charge.

Asenfel sends another blast of energy at the creature as it tries to wrestle his companion into its leafy maw. His eyes narrow in concentration and jerks his scepter downwards sharply just as it appears the energy will hit Lo-Kag in the back; the bolt suddenly dips in its flight and strikes a glancing blow to the central mass of the creature instead.

Morph raises his hand in the same manner as before. Another burst of fire singes the creature. He then moves backward a step, the lumbering creature appears to have deflected a portion of the burst.

The large goliath, realizes his large spear is of no use inside the creature, and struggles to climb out of the gullet of the creature, but is unable to get a foothold in the confined space. [Grapple check failed – rolled a 1]

Frowning gently, Darv raises his hands and hisses out another spell....  The warlock quickly fires another burst of eldritch energy at the creature, catching one of the tendrils.

The grappled priest quickly calls out to the Host for strength, and his call is answered!  A divine surge ripples through his body. [Use of Action Point]


[sblock=Dreadnought/Lo-Kag]
Dreadnought’s natural attack is bludgeoning, which is not effective while swallowed – must be piercing or slashing.

Lo-Kag’s rolls for Fort save and AP use, then grapple check to climb out of the gut of the creature are under his name on invisible castle.

A swallowed creature that avoids paralysis can climb out of the mass with a successful grapple check. This returns it to the plant’s maw, where another successful grapple check is needed to get free.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Davan/Void]
I don’t think you have any means of acting on the snake’s swiftness at this time – Void just tumbled away, and Davan does not have a weapon in hand, but still has his regular turn to try something – spell, etc, etc.
[/sblock]

Conditions:

Dreadnought: Swallowed, Grappled
Lo Kag: Swallowed, Grappled, _Bulls Strength (80 rounds)_
Davan: Grappled, _Divine Power (8 rounds)_


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Davan utters a prayer to his god's for power. He feels a surge of vitae run through his body. 


[sblock=action]
Cast Divine Power:  bab +8   +6 strength  +4 hp  duration 8 rounds


next turn will attempt to break free. 
Davan's attempt to break the grapple (1d20+13=31) [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]
Orisons: 
Detect Magic
Resistance 
Purify Food and Drink
Create Water (3)

1st Level: 
Comprehend Languages
Divine Favor 
Sanctuary
Omen of Peril 
Protection from Evil 

2nd Level:
Augury
Calm Emotions
Delay Poison
Make Whole

3rd Level:
Daylight
Vigor 
Furnace Within
Lesser Humanoid Essence

4th Level:
Imbue with Special Ability
Restoration
Divine Power


Domain:
1~ Enlarge Person
2~ Bulls Strength
3~ Magic Vestment
4~Spell Immunity 
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Davan utters a prayer to his god's for power. He feels a surge of vitae run through his body.
> 
> 
> [sblock=action]
> Cast Divine Power:  bab +8   +6 strength  +4 hp  duration 8 rounds
> 
> 
> next turn will attempt to break free.
> Davan's attempt to break the grapple (1d20+13=31)
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Davan]
Normallyl, while grappled, you cannot cast a spell that requires a somatic component, but I will allow it with the use of an action point, since it is Eberron and all.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

OOC: Lo-Kag will continue to try to struggle his way out and free, grapple check is +24.


----------



## OnlytheStrong

[sblock=S@squ@tch]

Ty!!! [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void charges forward again with a flying kick, determined to end the leafy horror menace.


----------



## Rolzup

"Oh, dear," Darv mutters, "This isn't good at all.  I should have prepared more Flame Strikes...."

[Sblock=OOC]
Cast Bless.  His current stock of prepared spells isn't well suited for this combat, which is a fine lesson for both he and I.[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai

Asenfel lashes out again and again with eldritch energies, flaying whole layers of vegetable matter from the voracious creature's central mass.
[sblock=OOC]Fly until he's high enough off the ground to be unreachable with the thing's tentacles, then unleash an Empowered eldritch blast with one charge from the Warlock's Scepter.
Attack roll (Eldritch Blast) (1d20 13=15) Damage roll (Eldritch Blast; separated normal damage and Warlock's Scepter bonus for Empowering purposes) (5d6 1=18, 1d6=1) total damage = (18*1.5 + 1) = 28.
2 Empowered blasts and 4 scepter charges left today.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Seeing another ally caught in the grips of the creature, Morph intones one of his minor practiced incantations of martial nature.  Four streaking silver dart burst from his outstretched hand to arc around and converge on the plant creature with small concussions of force.

[sblock=ooc]5' step to O1 and cast magic missle.  CL 7, 4 missles.  12 damage Any way to tell how hurt this thing looks?[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

Initiative:

24 - Plant Creature – Dreadnought, Lo-Kag swallowed, 3 acid damage each.  Attacks Void – Bite missed
23 - Dreadnought - Swallowed Whole, Acid damage of 3, Attack creature from inside – HIT for 9 damage
19 - Void – Charge and Flying Kick HIT for 8 damage
12 - Asenfel – Empowered Eldritch Blast HIT for 28 damage
11 - Morph - Cast Magic Missile on Plant Creature for 12 damage
4 - Lo Kag – Swallowed Whole, Acid damage of 3, 
3  - Darv – Cast Bless
2 - Davan – Swallowed Whole, Acid damage of 10, paralyzed.


[D]aa[/D]

Lo-Kag and Dreadnaught struggle against the vile acid that has engulfed them inside their organic prison.  Lo-Kag is able to fight off the paralysis for another round.
[AP needed once more to stave off paralysis, please update sheet]

The swallowed warforged changes tack and does his best to wind up his torso, then unloads a slam against the insides of the plant.

Outside of the plant, the priest struggles against his bindings, but is unable to break free, and disappears from sight, falling inside of the foul plant.  In a moment, he goes from the light of day into revolting darkness, the vile stench of the plants digestive fluids working its way into his nostrils.  His body tenses up and suddenly, Davan goes stiff. [Fort save vs. paralysis failed, AP would not have helped]

The plant then unleashes a savage bite upon the Gith, but his inertial armor alters the trajectory of the plants teeth slightly, allowing him to escape unscathed.

Void charges forward again with a flying kick, determined to end the leafy horror menace.  His foot strikes something, but he isn’t sure whether it was the plant itself or some foliage that was caught on it.

Asenfel lashes out again and again with eldritch energies, flaying whole layers of vegetable matter from the voracious creature's central mass.

Seeing another ally caught in the grips of the creature, Morph intones one of his minor practiced incantations of martial nature. Four streaking silver dart burst from his outstretched hand to arc around and converge on the plant creature with small concussions of force.

The large goliath continues to struggle against the walls of his captor, but even his increased size and strength do not allow him to achieve a hand or foothold. [Grapple check failed]


"Oh, dear,"  Darv mutters, "This isn't good at all. I should have prepared more Flame Strikes...."


Conditions:

All: _Bless (8 rounds)_

Dreadnought: Swallowed, Grappled
Lo Kag: Swallowed, Grappled, _Bulls Strength (78 rounds)_
Davan: Grappled, _Divine Power (7 rounds)_

All rolls made for your characters are under their names on invisiblecastle – some pretty horrid rolls this round…

The creature looks to be heavily wounded, but the folks outside have noticed that several of its wounds have sealed themselves fairly quickly each round.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Lo-Kag shifts tacts and decides that he might as well do what he can from below.

OOC: Screw this, I'd need two consecutive successful checks to get free and the fight will be over by then.  Grapple check to gutpunch the bastard the fun way.  +22 grapple check, on success I do 1d4+11 damage.


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Seeing the plant creature's wounds seem to be healing, Morph decides it is time to stop fooling around.  He chants a few words and his body swells in size, becoming hideously ugly once more as he takes the shape of an Annis Hag.

[sblock=ooc]Cast polymorph to take the form of an Annis Hag again.  Taking up squares o1/o0/p1/p0.  AC becomes 26.  

Spell Prepared(including bonus spells for high Int and for being a specialist wizard)
(4/7/5/4/3) CL: 7 or 8 for fire spells; DC 15+spell level or 17+spell level for transmutations
0: Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1: Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex2, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease
2: invisibility, glitterdust, rope trick, incendiary slime
3: haste, slow, fireball, animate weapon
4: flame whips, polymorphx1 [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void back away again (Tumble to Q1) to prepare his powerful kick attack again.


----------



## Rolzup

Taking a step back, Darv produces his bow and takes careful aim....

[sblock=ooc]
5' step back, pulling out his bow, and firing.
21 to hit, and...um...1 point of damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Lo-Kag]


			
				Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Lo-Kag shifts tacts and decides that he might as well do what he can from below.
> 
> OOC: Screw this, I'd need two consecutive successful checks to get free and the fight will be over by then.  Grapple check to gutpunch the bastard the fun way.  +22 grapple check, on success I do 1d4+11 damage.




Do you want to cause lethal damage?  If so, you'd need to take the -4 penalty to your grapple check.

[/sblock]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

[sblock=s@squ@ch]I'm okay with nonlethal damage, just gotta get this guy down then I can beat it to death .[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought continues pummeling the plant from inside!

To hit: 30 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1514091/  (pity plants are immune to crits )

Damage: 7  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1514093/


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 4*

Initiative:

24 - Plant Creature – Dreadnought, Lo-Kag, Davan swallowed, 9 acid damage each.  Attacks Void – Bite HIT for 17 damage, Void grappled
23 - Dreadnought - Swallowed Whole, Acid damage of 9, Attack creature from inside – HIT for 7 damage
19 - Void – Grappled.
12 - Asenfel –  Eldritch Blast HIT for 22 damage
11 - Morph - Cast Polymorph Self – turn into Annis Hag
4 - Lo Kag – Swallowed Whole, Acid damage of 9, Grapple check failed
3  - Darv – Fires Crossbow HIT for 1 damage
2 - Davan – Swallowed Whole, Acid damage of 9, paralyzed.


[D]aa[/D]

Davan sits helplessly as the acid eats into his body, while Dreadnought and Lo-Kag struggle against their captor.  The caustic liquids continuing to eat away flesh and metal. [Fort save for Lo-Kag successful]

The swallowed warforged unloads once more against the plant’s digestive tract.

Two tendrils lash out at the quick-footed gith – Void is able to duck under one, by performing a mid-air somersault, the second narrowly misses when he lands softly on his feet.  However, the plants massive maw clamps down savagely upon the off-balance monk, opening a large wound upon his chest.  Void struggles against the plants mouth, but is unable to free himself.

Asenfel lashes out again and again with eldritch energies, flaying whole layers of vegetable matter from the voracious creature's central mass.

Seeing the plant creature's wounds seem to be healing, Morph decides it is time to stop fooling around. He chants a few words and his body swells in size, becoming hideously ugly once more as he takes the shape of an Annis Hag.

The large goliath continues to struggle against the walls of his captor, now attempting to harm the creature from inside, rather than escape, but he is unable to wriggle free enough to deliver a coordinated blow. [Grapple check failed]

Taking a step back, Darv produces his bow and takes careful aim....and is rewarded by sinking the bolt into one of the plants extremities, causing the tendril to twitch in slight pain, or is it merely annoyance?

Conditions:

All: _Bless (7 rounds)_

Dreadnought: Swallowed, Grappled
Lo Kag: Swallowed, Grappled, _Bulls Strength (77 rounds)_
Davan: Swallowed, Grappled, _Divine Power (6 rounds)_
Void: Grappled

All rolls made for your characters are under their names on invisiblecastle.

Void: 25 hp
Lo-Kag: 48 hp, 2 AP used
Dreadnaught: 70 hp
Davan: 47 hp, paralyzed

[sblock=Darv]
[know(nature)]:
After studying the creature for several rounds now, you realize that you've seen this creature before -- in a book titled _'Dangerous Flora and Fauna of Khorvaire'_.  This creature is called a tendriculos, but it appears to be much larger for its kind, it is quite a robust specimen, actually.  You remember the tale of woe when adventurers did not beat the plant to death with a bludgeoning weapon or with acid -- for the creature continued to heal damage inflicted any other way.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

OOC: Saaaaame action.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void struggles for freedom

[sblock=ooc]
Can I use escape artist?
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

The Annis hag that is Morph begins casting another spell.  When finished, he throws his arms out to the side.  Abruptly his arms begins to glow softly with inner light, then they are set ablaze from fire that is magic.  His arms melt and and stretch until they are 15 feet long tentacles of flame!  He then steps a little closer to the plant creature.




[sblock=ooc]  Cast flaming whips.  5' step forward.

Transmutation
Sor/Wiz 4
Components:  V, S
Casting Time:  Standard
Range:  Personal
Effect:  Flaming whips
Duration:  1 rd/lv (D)

Your forelimbs transform into flaming whips, you gain two melee touch attacks with a 15' reach.  Each deal 6d6 damage.  Attacks with these whips replace any natural attacks you had with those limbs.  While this spell is in effect you cannot cast spells with material components, nor can you carry items with your forelimbs.  Any items worn on your forelimbs cease functioning while the spell is active


Spell Prepared(including bonus spells for high Int and for being a specialist wizard)
(4/7/5/4/3) CL: 7 or 8 for fire spells; DC 15+spell level or 17+spell level for transmutations
0: Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1: Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex2, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease
2: invisibility, glitterdust, rope trick, incendiary slime
3: haste, slow, fireball, animate weapon
4: flame whips, polymorphx1 [/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup

"We need to bludgeon it," Darv yells, "Or empoly some sort of caustic reagent!  Else, it will simply regrow any damage we inflict!"

[Sblock=ooc]
Shame I don't have LoS to those inside....  Cast Fell the Greatest Foe on Void, if he's still visible, giving him +1d6 damage when he hits something larger than himself.  If Void's already lost to us, he'll cast it on himself, and cast about for a chunk of wood he can use as an impromptu club.[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai

"If you think I'm getting close enough to that to hit it..." Asenfel mutters as he sends off another blast of energy.
[sblock=OOC]Eldritch Blast, enhanced by another charge of the scepter.
Eldritch Blast (point blank shot, warlock's scepter 1 charge) (1d20 13=24) Eldritch Blast (point blank shot, warlock's scepter 1 charge) (6d6 1=20)[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

Initiative:

24 - Plant Creature – Dreadnought, Lo-Kag, Davan, Void swallowed, 8 acid damage each.  Swallows Void, moves to L/M/N 9
23 - Dreadnought - Swallowed Whole, Acid damage of 8, Attack creature from inside – HIT for 7 damage
19 - Void – Swallowed Whole, Acid damage of 8, paralyzed.
12 - Asenfel –  Eldritch Blast HIT for 22 damage
11 - Morph - Cast Flame Whips – 5’ step to O/P 3
4 - Lo Kag – Swallowed Whole, Acid damage of 8, Attack unconscious creature from inside - HIT for 14 nonlethal damage
3  - Darv – Cast Fell the Greatest Foe on self
2 - Davan – Swallowed Whole, Acid damage of 8, paralyzed.


[D]aa[/D]

Void and Davan sit helplessly as the acid eats into his body, while Dreadnought and Lo-Kag struggle against their captor.  The caustic liquids continuing to eat away flesh and metal. [Fort save for Lo-Kag successful, Void fails Fort save and is paralyzed]

The swallowed warforged unloads once more against the plant’s digestive tract, the beast begins to slow somewhat.
The plant creature moves off into the brush, its massive hunger sated for a moment.

"If you think I'm getting close enough to that to hit it..." Asenfel mutters as he sends off another blast of energy.  The creature struggles against the blast, falters, then falls to the ground with a muffled “WHUUMP”

The Annis hag that is Morph begins casting another spell. When finished, he throws his arms out to the side. Abruptly his arms begins to glow softly with inner light, then they are set ablaze from fire that is magic. His arms melt and and stretch until they are 15 feet long tentacles of flame! He then steps a little closer to the plant creature.

The large goliath continues to struggle against the walls of his captor and feels them let up or become disorganized, giving him a moment to wind up his massive torso and deliver a thrust with his right hand. 

 "We need to bludgeon it," Darv yells,  "Or empoly some sort of caustic reagent! Else, it will simply regrow any damage we inflict!"

Conditions:

All: _Bless (6 rounds)_

Dreadnought: Swallowed, Grappled
Lo Kag: Swallowed, Grappled, _Bulls Strength (76 rounds)_
Davan: Swallowed, Grappled, Paralyzed, _Divine Power (5 rounds)_
Void: Swallowed, Grappled, Paralyzed
Darv: Fell the Greatest Foe

All rolls made for your characters are under their names on invisiblecastle.

Void: 17 hp, paralyzed
Lo-Kag: 40 hp, 2 AP used
Dreadnaught: 62 hp
Davan: 39 hp, paralyzed

[sblock=Void]
I used Void’s escape artist check for the grapples, since it was higher, but unfortunately, not high enough.  [/sblock]

OOC: Upgraded my computer to Vista, so had to grab the new version of my map software, which was not backwards compatible, so I had to generate the map anew.  Did my best to make it as accurate as possible.


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

"You are not getting away that easy," Morph says.  Pointing to the ground beneath the creature, whispers some arcane words, which sound strange coming from the throat of the hag.  The ground under the plant creatures feet is coated in slippery grease.  Morph then moves forward, hoping to take advantage of the creature precarious footing.

[sblock=ooc]ICast incendiary slime on squares M10/11 and N10/11(or whereever it ends up being).  The creature must make a DC 17 reflex save or fall down every round that is within the grease, failure means it falls down.  It can walk out at half speed with a balance check DC 10, if it fails it can't move and if it fails by five or more it falls down.  I'm hoping that we can keep this thing down long enough for them to get out and then they can beat it too death.  Morph will then close to 15' away from it so he can strike it with an AoO if it arises with one of his flaming tentacle/whips.  If fire damage is applied into the area, it will take an extra 4d6 with DC 17 reflex for half, and the negation of spell(I don't think this applies to my tentalces, just area effects, I am AFB.

Spell Prepared(including bonus spells for high Int and for being a specialist wizard)
(4/7/5/4/3) CL: 7 or 8 for fire spells; DC 15+spell level or 17+spell level for transmutations
0: Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1: Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex2, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease
2: invisibility, glitterdust, rope trick, incendiary slime
3: haste, slow, fireball, animate weapon
4: flame whips, polymorphx1 [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought pauses as the plant shudders around him, then goes limp. With some effort, he pries the now-unresponsive gullet open and crawls back out into the monster's mouth.

"I hope these are rare, or we may never reach the giants," he comments.

(Presumably an unconscious monster can't succeed on a grapple check to oppose an escape the stomach. )


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 6 - Partial*

Initiative:

24 - Plant Creature – Dreadnought, Lo-Kag, Davan, Void swallowed, 5 acid damage each.  Unconscious
23 - Dreadnought - Swallowed Whole, Acid damage of 5, Climb into mouth 
19 - Void – Swallowed Whole, Acid damage of 5, paralyzed.
12 - Asenfel –  
11 - Morph - 
4 - Lo Kag – Swallowed Whole, Acid damage of 5,
3  - Darv – 
2 - Davan – Swallowed Whole, Acid damage of 5, paralyzed.


[D]aa[/D]

Void and Davan sit helplessly as the acid eats into their bodies.  The caustic liquids continuing to eat away at their fleshl. [Fort save for Lo-Kag successful]
Dreadnought pauses as the plant shudders around him, then goes limp. With some effort, he pries the now-unresponsive gullet open and crawls back out into the monster's mouth.

"I hope these are rare, or we may never reach the giants," he comments.

[Asenfel’s Action]

[Morph’s Action]

[Lo-Kag’s Action]

[Darv’s action]


Conditions:

All: _Bless (5 rounds)_

Dreadnought: In the mouth
Lo Kag: Swallowed, _Bulls Strength (76 rounds)_
Davan: Swallowed, Paralyzed, _Divine Power (5 rounds)_
Void: Swallowed, Paralyzed

All rolls made for your characters are under their names on invisiblecastle.

Void: 12 hp, paralyzed
Lo-Kag: 35hp, 2 AP used
Dreadnaught: 57 hp
Davan: 34 hp, paralyzed


OOC: All squares not on the trail are considered difficult terrain.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

After delivering one last shove, Lo-Kag begins to pull his way out of the plant's gullet.

OOC: After I do the nonlethal damage on my previous round I crawl out.


----------



## Rolzup

"We need to get them out,"  Darv exclaims, hurrying over.  "And quickly.  I'll do what I can for them, but I lack the strength to free them on my own."

[Sblock=OOC]
Cast Repair Light Damage on Dreadnaught, for 13 points.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Darv]
With your land speed of 20', you can't reach dreadnought (who is in the creatures mouth) due to the difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai

"I'll keep it down; everyone else, try to get our companions out of danger." calls Asenfel as he fires a continuous series of blasts at the pile of vegetation.
[sblock=OOC]Asenfel should be able to keep ahead of its regeneration/fast healing with normal blasts every round. He'll be pretty useless trying to rescue paralyzed people, as he has low strength and no edged weapons.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Near the end of combat*

Everyone is out, Void and Davan are still paralyzed, and you can tell that the creature is still alive, but very much unconscious.

OOC: Ok, Asenfel's blasts will indeed be enough to keep it unconscious each round, so one round left of acid damage to both of Void and Davan and they are out.

Last round of acid damage for both is 3 hp.  

Leaving Void at 9 hp and Davan at 31.


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph dismisses the spell of fiery whips that take the place of his hands.  With his Annis hag strength he helps pull the others from the belly of the plant beast.  "How can we keep this thing down?" he asks Darv.  "I have no spells of acid at my disposal, bludgeoning I can do though if need be."


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought looks at the dread plant, then nods. He clomps over to the fallen thing and starts methodically hitting it with his adamantine fists.

(Including the +4 for an unconscious target, Dreadnought has +18 to hit, and does 1d4+5 damage a pop. He'll keep smashing it until it stops healing. )


----------



## Rolzup

[sblock=oops!]
30', with Longstrider.  But still, I'd forgotten the terrain issue.  He'll move as close as he can this turn.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

With the +4 for unconscious canceling out the -4 for doing lethal Lo-Kag has +15 to hit for 1d4+9 bludgeoning damage.  Once he gets out of the mouth he'll join in beating this thing to death.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The Gitz stares blankly to the sky


----------



## s@squ@tch

*End of combat*

The large warforged and goliath are able to pull  the two helpless heroes out of the plant creature, then set upon it with their fists.

After a minute or so of pounding, the creature appears to have drawn its last breath.

Around the same time, both the gith and priest regain feeling in their limbs, it appears the paralytic agent decomposes rapidly upon exposure to fresh air.

[D]aa[/D]

The plant creature lies dead, Ganyon, your guide, appears from behind a bush on the opposite side of the path and returns to your group.

"Crikey -- that wuz amazin'!"   he says,"I've never see one o' them so big before, but then agin, I wulda been long gone before I had a chance ta look at it up close, ya know?"

OOC: Any actions before you set off once again into the breach?


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph nods his Annis Hag head and speaks.  "I understand.  I will keep this form for a short while longer, there is no need to return to my normal form right now."   He pulls out his wand and uses it on Dreadnaught.

[sblock=ooc]Eternal wand usage for day(two charges)  That sucked:  7 damage healed [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Davan says a quiet prayer, then casts a healing spell on whomever he can.

ooc: Use sacred boost to automatically maximize the healing spell, then cast whatever is needed to get everyone up to full strength. Sorry I can't be specific, but I have like 4 minutes to post 

[sblock=spells]
Orisons: 
Detect Magic
Resistance 
Purify Food and Drink
Create Water (3)

1st Level: 
Comprehend Languages
Divine Favor 
Sanctuary 
Omen of Peril 
Protection from Evil 

2nd Level:
Augury
Calm Emotions
Delay Poison
Make Whole

3rd Level:
Daylight
Vigor 
Furnace Within
Lesser Humanoid Essence

4th Level:
Imbue with Special Ability
Restoration
Divine Power


Domain:
1~ Enlarge Person
2~ Bulls Strength[/]s]
3~ Magic Vestment
4~Spell Immunity[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

The priest begins to channel positive energy around him, those organically based creatures feel the swell of power infusing their souls and bodies. 

He then procedes to offer prayers to the Host for healing the grevious wounds that have beset the party members who had been consumed by the plant creature.

Moments later, the wounds have vanished from all of the flesh-and-blood wounded.


OOC: 

Lo-Kag - receives maximized CCW, and a normal CLW -- fully healed
Void - receives a maximized CSW -- fully healed
Davan - receives a maximized CSW -- fully healed

(Summary, 1 4th level spell used, 2 3rd level spells used and 1 1st level spell used --  all three turn attempts used for sacred boost.)

Dreadnought received a RLD from Morph's wand, at 64 hp now.


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought inclines his head gratefully towards Morph as some of the dents and tears in his body turn momentarily fluid and seal themselves under his spell.

"Thank you. It is probably best not to stay here too long. The noise may have attracted attention."


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph nods at the other warforged.  He pulls out another wand, this one made of black iron and tipped with a gear made of platinum.  Small sapphires dot each of the teeth of the gear.  "This should repair any remaining damage,"  is all he says before expending some of the wands power.  "More damaged than I thought.  Once my spells are restored I can work out the remaining dents, assuming we don't run into more trouble."

[sblock=ooc]Use normal wand of RLD.4 Charges, 18 damage healed 3 more charges 15 damage healed 7 total charges, 33 total hp healed[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: I don't think Morph needs to burn all of those charges on his wand -- Darv has Repair Critical Damage memorized and OnlytheStrong probably has his Lesser Humanoid Essence memorized.

So, I used 2 CSW that Davan had left after casting Lesser Humanoid Essence on Dreadnought, and rolled up 64 pts of healing, so he would be fully healed.  

OnlytheStrong can change this if he wants to.


----------



## EvolutionKB

[sblock=ooc]Okay, that would be fine by me.  I'll change the wand back unless I hear otherwise.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong

ooc: That's fine with me.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void - Githzerai Sleeping Tiger Monk 5 / Rogue 1*

I'm at your debt honorable priest.
Void nods thankfully to Davan


----------



## OnlytheStrong

The cleric nods, "The healing of wounds seems to be a small favor when compared to saving my life. My thanks to all of you."


----------



## Rolzup

As he finishes tending to Dreadnaught, Darv looks up.  "We should indeed move, and quickly, lest the noise -- and the scent of blood! -- draw further predators to us."

[sblock=OOC]
Repair Critical Damage repairs 30 points.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Now completely whole, Dreadnought nods with satisfaction.

"Many thanks. Now, to find some giants! It shouldn't be too hard with how big they are."

He sets off as soon as people are ready, taking point unless Lo-Kag wants it.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Lo-Kag will continue to take point to keep an eye out for giant tracks, having been healed and grumbling about the proper place of plants in the food chain.

OOC: I figure I might as well get SOME use out of having Track.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void will remain in stealth mode.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*24 Zarantyr 999 -- 25 Zarantyr Midafternoon*

The sounds of the forest soon creep back into the air.

You give one last look at the carcass of the plant creature before the group heads out once more.

For those who had been swallowed, the stink of its secretions stick with you as a sickening reminder of your experience.

Ganyon continues to lead the group through the forest, while the gith appears and disappears while walking through the deep shadows.  Sun breaks through the canopy occasionally, but for the most part, the trunks of the large trees are moist and covered with a mossy growth.

The rest of the day is spent slogging through the trees, the path narrowing to only a few feet here and there.

At the end of the day, Morph once again casts his spell and the party climbs the rope into the extradimensional space.  Ganyon once again unpacks his bedroll and disappears into the trees.

The night passes uneventfully and the warforged rouse the others once the forest floor starts to become illuminated once again.

The next days journey passes fairly uneventfully, the only excitement coming from Ganyon while the group had stopped for lunch.  He claims he saw what he said was a Tilxin Bird hovering overhead of the party for a moment.  

After lunch, the forest started to give way to a more jungle-like terrain -- the tall trees gradually being replaced by a shorter, lusher undergrowth, with many vining plants sprouting from the ground.  Small pools of still water begin to appear occasionally upon the ground.

About an hour later, Morph spots the invisible disc trailing behind Lo-Kag once more.


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph, without hesitation speaks aloud.  "It is back, your magic of dispelling again would be beneficient.  It follows Lo-Kag."


----------



## Rolzup

"Who could be behind this, I wonder?"

Turning, Darv scowls at the scrying sensor and wags a threatening finger at it.  "Begone, damn you!  And plague us no more, lest I be forced to resort to harsher measures!"

[sblock=OOC]
Dispel Check: 24
[/sblock]

"That was an entirely empty threat,"  Darv admits, turning back to the others.  "If I can't dispel it, there's not a damned thing that I can do."


----------



## Shayuri

"We can at least mind our tongues," Dreadnought rumbles.

"And since we know it's looking at Lo-Kag, we can try to make sure he doesn't stand too close to obvious landmarks that would give away our position, or any of the defenses we prepare."


----------



## s@squ@tch

*25 Zarantyr late-afternoon*

After the gnome casts his magicks, Morph still sees the disc following behind the goliath.

[sblock=Darv]
After your spell is complete, and your empty threat is delivered, you hear a whisper in your ear,"Your impotent threat is of no concern to me, foolish gnome." 

You look around and see no one, and do not notice any look of recognition on anyone else's face, so you get the feeling that you were the only one to hear it.
[/sblock]

Realizing that not much more can be done, the group continues onward into the forest.

Three hours later, Ganyon raises his hand as you round a bend.  Up ahead, you can make out an overturned cart with a few barrels laying on the ground.  He scans the scene, but does not appear to hear anything.

Actions?

Btw, on all maps going forward, coordinates will be in the format of (x, y)  using two numbers instead of a number and letter.


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

After the casting of the dispelling magic, Morph shakes his head.  "It had no effect, unless you can try again, we are best to follow the advice of Dreadnaught."


Morph looks ahead at the upturned wagon.  He quietly calls Void back to the party.  "We'll stay here, you investigate while under the cover of invisibility."   He twiddles his three fingered hands before touching the monk on the shoulder.

[sblock=ooc]Does the wagon appear relatively new?  As long as it is not really old, like whatever happened here happened a long time ago, then Morph will go ahead with his actions above.

0: Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1: Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex2, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease
2: invisibility, glitterdust, rope trick, incendiary slime
3: haste, slow, fireball, animate weapon
4: flame whips, polymorphx2[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

While the wagon does not look new, it is not covered in moss or broken down.  A rough guess would be that it has not been years since it has been in this place.

Also, that is a _statue_ of a giant on the map.


----------



## s@squ@tch

As the warforged wizard completes his spell, turning the Gith invisible, you hear a thundering roar from across the path.

A second later, a gigantic ape walks around the side of the giant statue and into view.

Standing about 10 feet tall, it looks at you then beats its leathery chest and turns its head towards the tops of the trees and lets loose another yell.

It then looks at you with huge teeth bared.

Need initiative and actions, if any.


----------



## Rolzup

Darv raises his left hand and calls out a brief incantation, summoning a bolt of silvery light which streaks from the sky and strikes the enormous simian.

[Sblock=OOC]

Initiative: 13.

I'm assuming that this is a normal -- if dire -- animal, so not bothering with Dark Knowledge.  Knoweldge: Nature check of 26, in case I'm wrong.  And to identify if it for sure.

Casting Moon Bolt at the ape.  3 points of strength damage (bleh!), Fort Save of 20 to make it a single point.
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Davan moves forward slightly and touches Dreadnaught. 

ooc: Bulls Strength on Dreadnaught or Void if I cannot cast it on a warforged.

[sblock=spells]
Orisons: 
Detect Magic
Resistance 
Purify Food and Drink
Create Water (3)

1st Level: 
Comprehend Languages
Divine Favor 
Sanctuary
Omen of Peril 
Protection from Evil 

2nd Level:
Augury
Calm Emotions
Delay Poison
Make Whole

3rd Level:
Daylight
Vigor 
Furnace Within
Lesser Humanoid Essence

4th Level:
Imbue with Special Ability
Restoration
Divine Power


Domain:
1~ Enlarge Person
2~ Bulls Strength
3~ Magic Vestment
4~Spell Immunity[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Darv]

Your knowledge of all things created by the natural world tell you that this creature certainly looks like a dire ape, but there is something different about it -- almost otherworldly.

Unfortunately, that is one of the areas where your genius has not been fully exploited.

[Know(nature) tells you that it is not a simple dire ape, but is actually some type of outsider.  Know(planes) doesn't tell you anything helpful besides that it is indeed an outsider of some sort.]

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void uses his stealth skills to sneak around and scan the surrounding.

M. silently + hide + spot


----------



## s@squ@tch

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Void uses his stealth skills to sneak around and scan the surrounding.
> 
> M. silently + hide + spot




[sblock=Void]
You'll need to give me initiative and coordinates for where you want to go.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph 49/49  AC 17*

Morph begins to lightly chant again.  His metallic form shifts and elongates into a serpentine shape of brilliant silver.  He flaps his elegant wings before winging it up towards the center of the clearing.

[sblock=ooc]Cast polymorph into wyrmling silver dragon(fly speed 100' average), which is extended due to class abilities(14 min).  I ascend at half speed at a 60 degree angle, but I can be 50' up around (14,27) I think.  (It's late...)[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Morph begins to lightly chant again.  His metallic form shifts and elongates into a serpentine shape of brilliant silver.  He flaps his elegant wings before winging it up towards the center of the clearing.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]Cast polymorph into wyrmling silver dragon(fly speed 100' average), which is extended due to class abilities(14 min).  I ascend at half speed at a 60 degree angle, but I can be 50' up around (14,27) I think.  (It's late...)[/sblock]




[sblock=Evo]

Jungle canopy begins at 50', so if you want to go higher than that, 20' of movement (from 50' to 70' in altitude) will be considered difficult terrain, and you'll have total concealment from what is happening below.  Did you roll initiative?

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Init: 12 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1538316/

Dreadnought reaches calmly back over his shoulder to grasp the hilt of his huge sword and pull it forth, bracing it in both hands. He prepares himself for battle!

(Ready action, strike at first foe to close within melee range)


----------



## EvolutionKB

[sblock=S@s]My init was 13 I think.  I forgot to include it.  Invis castle is down right now, and I won't be home until after midnight, so you might have to check it.  50' up is fine with me.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

[sblock=ooc]
Void is invisible. Moves to (30,23)
Here are the results:
Init, M. silently, Hide, Spot and Listen. Battle with Giant Ape. (1d20+11 =24, 1d20+20 =38, 1d20+20 =39, 1d20+6 =11, 1d20+5=23)
Init:24 ; M. Silently:38 ; Hide:39 +iniv.  Spot:11 and Listen:23
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

Intiative:
24 – Void: Move to (30,23)
21 – Ape – moves towards the wagon – disappeared behind wagon – last known location was (22,20)
19 – Davan: Cast Bull’s Strength on Dreadnought
13 – Darv: Ready action – Cast Moon Bolt on Ape
13 – Morph: Polymorph into Silver Dragon, fly to (8, 27) @ 45 feet in elevation
12 – Dreadnought: ready action – attack anything within range
9 – Asenfel: Move to (3,22)
8 – Lo-Kag: Move to (10, 24)


Void moves silently past the wagon, ignoring the ape that was visible near the statue.  
[sblock=Void]
As you move past the wagon, you see two more apes hiding behind it, for a total of three -- a 4th ape stands behind the rock to the south near (22,29)  You see all four smell the air as you move past, and look in your general direction, but they do not move at this point.
[/sblock]

The ape howls once again at you, then sprints across the clearing towards the wagon, passing between the downed tree’s 2 halves.

The human priest moves forward slightly and places his hand upon the back of the large warforged, infusing it with divine strength.

Darv raises his left hand and calls out a brief incantation, but holds for a moment, as the Ape had disappeared behind the wagon, out of sight.

Morph begins to lightly chant again. His metallic form shifts and elongates into a serpentine shape of brilliant silver. He flaps his elegant wings before winging it up towards the center of the clearing.  
[sblock=Morph]
Due to your average maneuverability, your climb speed is 50ft, and your climb angle is at most 60 degrees.  From trigonometry, your forward distance travelled is 25 ft, and your vertical distance is 25*sqrt(3) = 43.3 ft ~ 45 ft in height.    
From your vantage point, you can see two apes behind the wagon.
[/sblock]


OOC:
Active Spells:
Dreadnought – _Bulls Strength_ (80 rounds)
Morph - _Polymorph_ (140 rounds)
First thumbnail picture is for all but Void, the second thumbnail picture is for Void only.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void hurries back (double move) to where his friends are.
Once there the invisible Gitz call, hoping that his companions will identify his voice.
Beware, three more apes lurking behind the wagon.


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph 49/49  AC 17*

Morph, in his new draconic form flies over the battlefield.  He chants words in a different voice, almost a purr, and a blast of flame envelops the apes.  Briefly, the red bandanna that covers the dragons head flashes with inner light.

[sblock=ooc]Fly to (20,20) and drop fireball on the apes, DC 18 reflex save.  Using one use of my burning veil(does an extra d6 of damage if targets take damage from the spell.  If the apes seperate, or my allies are in the way, I'll use a glitterdust instead to catch as many apes as possible DC 17 will.  Fireball damage(8d6):  31  Burning veil damage(1d6):  1     Total:  32 

0: Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1: Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex2, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease
2: invisibility, glitterdust, rope trick, incendiary slime
3: haste, slow, fireball, animate weapon
4: flame whips, polymorphx1[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Davian stands there, solemn. He looks at his companions, he had faith in them. 

*edit to remove stupidity* 

[sblock=spells]
Orisons: 
Detect Magic
Resistance 
Purify Food and Drink
Create Water (3)

1st Level: 
Comprehend Languages
Divine Favor 
Sanctuary
Omen of Peril 
Protection from Evil 

2nd Level:
Augury
Calm Emotions
Delay Poison
Make Whole

3rd Level:
Daylight
Vigor 
Furnace Within
Lesser Humanoid Essence

4th Level:
Imbue with Special Ability
Restoration
Divine Power


Domain:
1~ Enlarge Person
2~ Bulls Strength
3~ Magic Vestment
4~Spell Immunity[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Davan]
_Comprehend Languages_ requires you to touch the person/object in order to understand the language.  Do you want to go over and touch one of the apes?
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong

[sblock=ooc] Can't see em yet can I? lol j/k No. Thank you for telling me, I didn't have the book to look at the spell description (told you I am a terrible cleric)[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Davan]
I wouldn't call Davan a terrible cleric -- I just think you haven't fully figured out what archetype you want to play him as.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup

"I can slow them down, at least!"  Darv calls, as he begins another spell....

[sblock=OOC]
Cast Entangle at 21, 26, DC 15 Reflex save.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

Intiative:
24 – Void: Double move back to group
21 – Apes – Converge on party, #3 attempts grapple on Asenfel fails (6 damage from AoO), #5 attacks Davan MISS
19 – Davan:   5ft step to (5,25), cast Sanctuary on self
13 – Darv: Attempt to cast Flame Strike
13 – Morph: Cast Fireball (32 damage Reflex for 1/2) on Ape's 1, 4, 6
12 – Dreadnought: Move to (3,25), AoO from Ape MISS, Attack Ape HIT for 20 damage
9 – Asenfel: 5ft step to (3,23), Invoke Defensively, Eldritch Blast on Ape HIT for 17 damage
8 – Lo-Kag: Attack ape, 2 hits for 26 damage

Void hurries back to where his friends are.
Once there the invisible Gith calls, hoping that his companions will identify his voice.
Beware, three more apes lurking behind the wagon.

With a howl that fills the clearing, you hear all sorts of commotion and activity from the other side of the overturned wagon.  The sound of footfalls echo loudly, then the group sees four of the strange apes rushing headlong towards the party.  At the same time, your ears pick up a slight sound of air rushing past something and look up to see two apes swinging on vines out of high trees that flanked the rear of the group. As their feet touched the ground, one lunges for Asenfel, attempting to bearhug him, but is turned aside by a blow from the warlock’s scepter.  The other ape claws at Davan but it glances off the rear of his armor.

Davan steps back carefully from the strange looking ape, then intones a prayer to the host for safety in the midst of battle.  He is able to dodge the outstretched claws of the ape as it takes advantage of the lapse in attention. [AoO from Ape miss]

So preoccupied is the gnome with the consideration of his Entangle spell, Darv is taken entirely surprise by the sudden looming presence of the ape behind him. Leaping frantically backwards, he begins to stutter his way through an entirely different spell......his tongue is tied after trying to spit out the various incantations and the spell fails. [Defensive casting check fails]

The silver dragon calls down a ball of fire on the unsuspecting apes below.  It streaks towards the wagon and engulfs the two apes on the north side, but the one on the south side of the wagon ducks under the side of the wagon for some cover.

If Dreadnought is startled or surprised by the appearance of the two apes in the rear, he doesn't show it. He merely turns in place to face them, then methodically moves towards the ape threatening Darv and Davan.  He ducks under the clumsy swing of the ape and uses the opening to open a huge chunk in the ape's abdomen with the massive blade of his greatsword.

Asenfel, realizing that the strong ape intends to smother him, steps backwards while invoking the dark energies -- unleashing a blast that catches the ape solidly in the chest.

Lo-Kag skewers the closest ape with his longspear, using the long shaft to bridge the gap between them.


OOC:
Active Spells:
Dreadnought – _Bulls Strength_ (79 rounds)
Morph – _Polymorph_ (139 rounds)
Davan -- _Sanctuary_ (8 rounds)
Void -- _Invisibility_ (79 rounds)


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Davan takes a 5ft step away from the ape and casts Sanctuary on himself.


----------



## s@squ@tch

@Darv and Morph - with the movements and actions of the Apes, let me know if you want to change your actions


----------



## EvolutionKB

[sblock=S@s]Fireball them, should get the four of them by the wagon.[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup

So preoccupied is he with the consideration of his Entangle spell, Darv is taken entirely susprise by the sudden looming presence of the ape behind him.  Leaping frantically backw, he begins to stutter his way through an entirely different spell....

[sblock=OOC]
5' step back to 25,5 and cast Flame Strike on Dire Ape 5.  A concentration check is doubtless called for here, as is the expenditure of an action point....

Good lord.  A pair of ones.

Concentration Check: 15, Flame Strike 27 Damage, DC 18 reflex for half.  Not that he managed to actually cast it, mind.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Deciding to leave the front apes to Lo-Kag and Morph, the Invisible Gitz charge forward to help Asenfel, he then jumps in the air, directing his kick to the ape's head.

[sblock=ooc]
move to (4,22)
If tumble from Ape 2 is needed, here is the result: Tumble DireApe 2 (1d20+14=23) 
Charge Dire ape 3. with a flying kick, since I'm invisible I guess I'll have my sneak attack also, I'm not sure that I'm right?
Charge Attack, Unarmed with Flying kick +14 : *25*
Damage 1d8+2 + 1d12 + 1d6. : *16*
Attack Dire Ape 2. Damage unarmed+Flying kick+sneak attack (1d20+14 =25, 1d8+2+1d12+1d6=16) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

If Dreadnought is startled or surprised by the appearance of the two apes in the rear, he doesn't show it. He merely turns in place to face them, then methodically moves towards the ape threatening Darv and Davan as he hauls back the massive blade of his greatsword for a scything blow!

To hit: 20  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1550138/
Damage: 20  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1550140/

AC 24, HP 102, DR 4/adamantine, immune to crits


----------



## s@squ@tch

Round 2 complete.


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph 49/49  AC 17*

Morph soaring above the battlefield flies back closer to his companions after unleashing the fireball on the apes.  Seeking to keep the wounded apes off balance his invokes another spell.  A burst of glittering shards envelops the simians, keeping them from hiding in the jungle and sets them trying to rub the blinding spell from their eyes.

[sblock=ooc]Fly to 8,22 and cast glitterdust on Apes 1 and 4.  Will save DC:  17 negates blindness.  Duration 7 rds.

C'mon S@s, Asenfel has to say it...he nearly got grappled by the thing.    

Strahd, don't forget, if my spell works to blind the apes, you get your sneak attack on them.

0: Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1: Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex2, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease
2: invisibility, glitterdust, rope trick, incendiary slime
3: haste, slow, fireball, animate weapon
4: flame whips, polymorphx1 [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

Intiative:
24 – Void: Charge attack on Ape - HIT for 16 damage
21 – Ape1: Hits Void for 9 damage
21 - Ape2: Attack Lo-Kag - 3 MISSES
21 – Ape3:  hits Asenfel with 3 attacks + rend for 32 damage after DR.
21 - Ape4: Hits Void for 10 damage
21 – Ape5: #5 hits Darv with 3 attacks + rend for 40 damage
21 - Ape6: Attack Lo-Kag - 3 MISSES
19 – Davan:   Heals Darv for 30 damage, AoO from Ape#4 HIT for 9 damage
13 – Darv: Use 1 charge of Dimension Stride Boots to move to (12,20), ready action
13 – Morph: Move to (8,22), cast _Glitterdust_ on Apes #1, #4
12 – Dreadnought: HIT Ape #5 twice for an obscene amount of damage
9 – Asenfel: Attack Ape #4 - HIT for 23 damage
8 – Lo-Kag: Attack Ape#2 - one HIT for 17 damage


Deciding to leave the front apes to Lo-Kag and Morph, the Invisible Gitz charge forward to help Asenfel, he then jumps in the air, directing his kick to the ape's head, which is bent backwards at an obscene angle.

As the rest of the apes close to melee with the various party members, they all distort their forms -- becoming  grotesque tentacled ape-shaped masses.  This odd visage has an unsettling effect on the group. [-1 morale penalty on attacks for group]

The ape closest to Asenfel changes tactics and lunges at the man with both tentacle-like arms.  They tear large chunks in the exposed skin of the warlock, then proceed to rend him from limb to limb, while the things mouth bites down hard on his left bicep.

The ape that is harrying the spellcasters ignores the warforged warrior and continues his assault upon the small gnome -- another flurry of vicious blows all connect and the gnome does all he can do to stay upright.

Two more apes converge on Asenfel/Void, both landing a claw swipe on the nimble gith, opening large lacerations on his thighs and arms.

As Davan reaches down and places his hand Darv's back, one of the ape creatures appears unaffected by the sanctuary provided by the Host, lunging at the priest and drawing blood with its unnatural tentacles.  Focused solely on being a conduit of positive energy, Davan sends a jolt of divine energy into the gnome. [Concentration check successful]

Immediately after, the gnome barks out a word and instanteously disappears.  He reappears near the wagon and scans the battlefield for any wounded.

Morph soaring above the battlefield flies back closer to his companions after unleashing the fireball on the apes. Seeking to keep the wounded apes off balance his invokes another spell. A burst of glittering shards envelops the simians, keeping them from hiding in the jungle and sets them trying to rub the blinding spell from their eyes.

Dreadnought hesitates for a moment on seeing the bizarre and horrible new shapes, but then lays into the transformed beasts with renewed vigor; his sword singing a terrible song of death as it hews and hacks!

Asenfel retreats backwards him as he hears the blade of Dreadnought strike true.  He turns and fills the ape, which had set up a flanking position, next to Void with eldritch energy until it bursts from the inside and collapses on the ground dead. 

Lo-Kag thrusts his large spear towards one of the tentacled masses, skewering it in the chest, his second thrust sails low, causing the tip of the spear to stick several feet into the dirt.


OOC:
All players have a -1 morale penalty for to hit rolls due to the horrific appearance of the creatures.

Conditions and Active Spells:
Dreadnought – _Bulls Strength_ (78 rounds)
Morph – _Polymorph_ (138 rounds)
Davan -- (57/66) -- _Sanctuary_ (7 rounds)
Void -- (23/42)
Asenfel -- (21/53)
Darv -- (43/53)


----------



## Rolzup

With a yell of pain and dismay, Darv clicks the heels of his boot together and vanishes....only to reappear a short distance away, pale and trembling.


[sblock=OOC]
Use the Boots of Big Stepping to teleport to 20, 12 as a standard action.  I don't *think* that this provokes an AAO, but if so let me know and I shall amend my action accordingly.

If anyone should fall where Darv can witness it, and assuming they are within close range, he'll cast Close Wounds as an immediate action in an attempt to save their life.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=rolzup]
 no AoO would be generated by activating the Dimension Stride Thongs. 

you say 20,12 -- do you mean (12,20)?   -- remember I am using a cartesian coordinate system of (x,y)
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Davan reaches out and touches Darv's back, sending a jolt of divine energy through him.

ooc: replace Furnace Within with Cure Serious Wounds and heal Darv.

BBCode Cure Serious Wounds on Darv (3d8+4=18) 

[sblock=spells]
Orisons: 
Detect Magic
Resistance 
Purify Food and Drink
Create Water (3)

1st Level: 
Comprehend Languages
Divine Favor 
Sanctuary
Omen of Peril 
Protection from Evil 

2nd Level:
Augury
Calm Emotions
Delay Poison
Make Whole

3rd Level:
Daylight
Vigor 
Furnace Within
Lesser Humanoid Essence

4th Level:
Imbue with Special Ability[
Restoration
Divine Power


Domain:
1~ Enlarge Person
2~ Bulls Strength
3~ Magic Vestment
4~Spell Immunity[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=OnlytheStrong]

I believe Davan's healing bonus would be +16 instead of +4 on a Cure Serious Wounds.  +10 from Caster level --> 8 (base) +1 healing domain +1 ring of mystic healing  then +6 for your Augmented Healing Feat.

So a total of 30 hp healed to Darv

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

Void tumbles to the side (1,22) and away from the ape's fists. He takes a deep breath, channeling his Ki-power to his fists and begins to punch manically at the ape that stands in front of him. (Dire ape 3)

[sblock=ooc]
Ki power ignores DR
Tumble Apes round 2 (1d20+14=15) Tumble: 15

Flurry of blows + damage Attacking Dire ape 3 (1d20+10 =11, 1d20+10 =22, 1d8+1 =6, 1d8+2=8)

First attack: 11
Second attack: 22 damage 8

lame ... so lame ...
[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup

[sblock=OOC]
Back by the corner of the wagon, so yes -- I had that reversed....
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong

[sblock=S@squ@tch]

Thanks again. You are basically.......... well helping to teach me the Cleric profession. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Attack 1: 22
Damage 1: 15
Attack 2: 26
Damage 2: 19
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1556614/

Dreadnought hesitates for a moment on seeing the bizarre and horrible new shapes, but then lays into the transformed beasts with renewed vigor; his sword singing a terrible song of death as it hews and hacks!

(Full attack on adjacent ape)


----------



## s@squ@tch

Intiative:
24 – Void: Tumble past Ape #1, #3, AoO from Ape #3 MISS,  one HIT for 8 damage
21 – Ape1: 5' move to (4/5,22) flails about blindly all attacks MISS
21 - Ape2: Attack Lo-Kag - 3 MISSES
21 – Ape3:  Attacks Asenfel - 2 claws HIT plus rend for 36 damage after DR, AoO on Davan HIT (crit unconfirmed) for 12 damage
21 - Ape6: Attack Lo-Kag - 3 MISSES
19 – Davan:   Move to (2,23) cast CLW on Void -- concentration check failed
13 – Darv: Cast Flame Strike Apes 1 and 3 for 32 dmg (reflex 1/2)
13 – Morph: Fly to (9.26), cast Orb of Fire, Lesser on Ape #2 (2 AP used)
12 – Dreadnought: Delays
8 – Lo-Kag: Attacks remaining Ape - 2 HITS (1 crit) for an obscene amount of damage


Void tumbles to the side and away from the ape's fists, but he steps in some soft dirt, which throws off his balance just slightly, which the nearest ape takes advantage of with a quick swing of its razor sharp claws.  Void manages to jerk his midsection away at the last moment and avoids the attack.   He then takes a deep breath, channeling his Ki-power to his fists and begins to punch manically at the ape that stands in front of him, catching it in what would probably be its chest with one fist, while the other slips under a mass of tentacles.


The ape closest to Void ignores him, and continues to give in to its thirst for blood -- it reaches out once more with its tentacled appendages and manages to grab hold of the lithe human.  With a sickening popping sound, it uses its tremendous strength to tear free both of Asenfels arms from his shoulders.  The doomed man only has a few moments to realize what had just happened before he collapses to the ground, dead.

Lo-Kag manages to deftly avoid all of the attacks made by the two apes who are surrounding him, and the other ape near Void stumbles around, frantically smelling the air.

Davan takes a roundabout route to Void and touches him gently, but the ape nearest Void takes advantage of the priests inattention and tears a vicious wound on Davan's chest with its tentacled arm. [AoO hit (crit unconfirmed), concentration check rolled a natural 1, spell lost]

"Burn," Darv says flatly, as he finishes his spell.  A column of flame jets down from above, narrowly missing the red-bandana'ed silver dragon floating overhead, it engulfs the two tentacled ape-shapes and immediately sears both beyond recognition.  One drops to the ground dead, the other appears to be still breathing, once the smoke clears, but unconscious.

Morph glides around the battlefield, becoming slightly closer to the ground before more chanted words come from his draconic mouth. An orb of flame flies from his hand and strikes one of the apes flanking the goliath and his bandanna flashes again.  The orb explodes over the apes form, engulfing it for a moment.  Afterwards, the ape slumps to the ground dead.
[1 AP burned for crit confirmation, 1 AP burned to overcome SR, yellow triangle on picture denotes facing]

The goliath watches with glee as one of the apes bursts into flames, taking advantage of the distraction as he plunges his spear into the chest of the remaining ape.  The tip of the spear shoots out through the back of it, and its lifeless form slides helplessly down the shaft.


OOC:
All players have a -1 morale penalty for to hit rolls due to the horrific appearance of the creatures.

Conditions and Active Spells:
Dreadnought – _Bulls Strength_ (77 rounds)
Morph – _Polymorph_ (137 rounds)
Davan -- (57/66) -- _Sanctuary_ (6 rounds)
Void -- (23/42)
Darv -- (43/53)


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph 49/49  AC 17*

Morph glides around the battlefield, becoming slightly closer to the ground before more chanted words come from his draconic mouth.  An orb of flame flies from his hand to strike one of the apes, and his bandanna flashes again.

[sblock=ooc]Fly around to (3,24) to take up my minimum forward speed.  Decend 10' and cast lesser orb of fire at ape 1.  Ranged attack +5 (+3 BAB +0 dex -1 morale +1 height +2 vs. blinded opponent)Attack roll:  25(possible crit) Crit confirm:  12 AP on crit confirm:  2 and 4 total on crit confirm:  16 That should be enough to hit his flat footed AC (he's blind).  I'll still roll the crit damage seperate, and I don't think that the crit will double the damage from the veil.  40 damage if it is a crit, 22 damage if not a crit 

0: Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1: Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex2, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease
2: invisibility, glitterdust, rope trick, incendiary slime
3: haste, slow, fireball, animate weapon
4: flame whips, polymorphx1[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Davan takes a roundabout route to Void and touches him gently.


[sblock=action] Use cure light wounds on Void 

heal on Void (1d8+16=23)

It will be -4, since I added too much for the Augmented Healing. So a total of 19hp healed. [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]
Orisons: 
Detect Magic
Resistance 
Purify Food and Drink
Create Water (3)

1st Level: 
Comprehend Languages
Divine Favor 
Sanctuary
Omen of Peril 
Protection from Evil 

2nd Level:
Augury
Calm Emotions
Delay Poison
Make Whole

3rd Level:
Daylight
Vigor 
Furnace Within
Lesser Humanoid Essence

4th Level:
Imbue with Special Ability[
Restoration
Divine Power


Domain:
1~ Enlarge Person
2~ Bulls Strength
3~ Magic Vestment
4~Spell Immunity [/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup

"Burn," Darv says flatly, as he finishes his spell.

[Sblock=OOC]
This time for sure.

Flame Strike Dire Apes 1 and 3, with _extreme prejudice_.  Whatever that means.

34 points of damage, Ref DC 18 for half.

And I think that I deserve extra XP for not telling them Damned Dirty Apes to get their stinking  paws off of me.

Not really.  But kudos, at least.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*End of Combat?*

All of the apes lie motionless on the ground.  Across the clearing, near the giant statue, appears a feral looking humanoid.

The silence in the clearing is overpowering -- the only sounds that can be heard are the beating of the silver dragon's wings above, and the raspy breathing of several of the combatants.

[sblock=stonegod]
You be that feral looking humanoid -- apparently showing up just as the fun ended.
[/sblock]


OOC: Map updated for last round shows current positioning.


----------



## stonegod

The feral looking... think sniffs the air a moment, and it is clear it looks enraged. With a bellow, it bolts towards the still breathing ape, and as it does so, _changes_. It was not the way the warforged mage changed, with words, gestures and incantations. It was something more primal, innate, and faster. In a blur, the running creature becomes a pouncing jaguar, landing on the ape with terrible mouth and claw. It was furious, whatever it was, and soon tore the dead thing to shreds.

Then, just as quickly as it changed, the jaguar stood and was a shifter. Thick braids that may not have ever saw a come hide the heavily tattooed face framing eyes still burning with anger. His voice was raw and thick, as if little used, and he spit out tatters of the dead ape as he did so.

"Dead. All dead now. Foul. Wrong." His eyes narrow. "You not careful enough. Almost get all killed. Bad as that dwarf." 

The shifter shook his head. He was not hostile... but would anyone call him friendly?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void - Githzerai Sleeping Tiger Monk 5 / Rogue 1*

Void blends with the surroundings, not wanting to be seen by the unknown visitors.
[sblock=Hide+M. Silently]
Hide + M. Silently after apes died. (1d20+20 =23, 1d20+20=40) 
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

Domoris continues to look at the others, oblivious to the hidden monk.

OOC: Listen & Spot (1d20 14=24, 1d20 14=20) He has a better than average chance of noticing usually, just blew it this time.


----------



## Shayuri

"We are as careful as we can be, while accomplishing our objectives," Dreadnought says without rancor.

He swivels to look at the fallen warlock.

"Whether that is careful enough seems to be an open question."

"It is unfortunate that we meet under these conditions. I am called Dreadnought. I, and these with me, are here to investigate the recent incidents involving attacks by giants."


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph in gleaming silver draconic body, folds his wings and dives down short of the shifter.  The way the creature had changed, was natural, a primal sort of change, and much more limited in type than his ability to change.  Still though, Morph felt an odd kinship with those that change shape, ones that desire forms sometimes so different their their own...that they would do anything not to be themselves anymore.  The shifter's hostility towards the apes marked him as not an enemy, not right now at least.  Even so, the dragon emitted a rumbling from his chest, almost like a cat purring.  "Yes, we were warned of unnatural things in the area.  You speak of a dwarf, what business that this dwarf have out here?"


----------



## stonegod

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "Yes, we were warned of unnatural things in the area.  You speak of a dwarf, what business that this dwarf have out here?"



The shifter turns its gaze onto the "dragon" with lidded eyes. "Loud dwarf. Spoke too much. Lured the _wrong_ things." The shifter kicks the dead abomination again. "Almost died. Now trudging alone. Probably dead tomorrow." The shifter shrugs, seemingly not too concerned. It then furrows its brow, as if realizing something. "Enter jungle after you. Seems be to coming your way. Maybe seeking you. Couldn't say."


			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> ", and these with me, are here to investigate the recent incidents involving attacks by giants."



The shifter leans against one of the abandoned carts, but it was still tense. "Best avoid giants. Mad. Kill everything. Want to kill you when they don't. Foolish to deal with them."


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought stares blankly at the shifter. Of course, he always stared blankly, but this time the blank look wasn't just because he wasn't capable of physical expression. After a few seconds, he feels reasonably sure that he's decoded enough of the strange mode of speech to reply.

"Avoiding them isn't possible. They've started attacks on Stormreach and various parties within. They hired us to come and find out why they've become so aggressive and, if possible, put an end to it."

He pauses, then adds, "Are you...threatening the dwarf? Or commenting on his odds of survival? Can we speak with him?"


----------



## stonegod

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Avoiding them isn't possible. They've started attacks on Stormreach and various parties within. They hired us to come and find out why they've become so aggressive and, if possible, put an end to it."



The shifter shrugged again. "They rampage. That's what they do. Cursed. Probably random. You'll see. Try not to die."


			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> He pauses, then adds, "Are you...threatening the dwarf? Or commenting on his odds of survival? Can we speak with him?"



The shifter barks at the warforged, something that is probably a laugh, though a grim one. "Domoris doesn't threaten. Dwarf never knew I there. Could probably have ended him when attacked. As you say, his survival unlikely. Yours too, if you continue to hunt giants. Best turn back, like I told other Tharashk fools. Not to be confused with present Tharashk fool." The shifter nods at so far quiet Ganyon.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Ganyon slides out from behind a nearby tree, looking cautiously around the clearing to make sure no more surprises have appeared.

"Hey, lay off me mates -- its too soon to be makin' jokes -- they were oot collectin' shards, not lookin' fer trouble wit da damn big'uns.  Plus I lost me travellin' mates right b'fore I was supposta leave wit these'uns."   

He jerks his thumb toward the original group.

He pauses for a moment, a look of pain clearly on his face.

"I losta lut o' friends in da past munth, an' I won't stop 'til I and me house git some answers."

He looks at the ape creatures.

"Dees things luuk jes like da puma I ran tru near a week ago -- all tentacly and not-puma like.  Sompin' ain't right -- never seen so many of dees tings b'fore."

"Whats dis dwarf look like, anyways?  Dere's no way me mates wuld senda dwarf wit a message fer me in the bush, so I can't rightly say he'd be lookin' fer us."


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Void]
In the back of your head, you hears a familiar dark, gurgling-like voice.

"Ah, your slave mind is like a beacon to me.  No matter where you go, you cannot hide.  Mark my words, gith, you will make a most interesting slave and thrall once again, as it is destined for all your kind."

[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

Domoris is unfazed by the half-orcs words or pleas. "I don't joke. Jungle kills. People die. Some people live. Best to be one of the latter." The shifter thinks a moment. "Dwarf loud. Speaks a lot. Even to himself. Probably hear him already. Look like dwarf. Dressed like a city man, a shiny beacon to the hungry. Manticore on his shield."


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Ganyon*

"Now yer makin' less sense, shifter."

"What be a penny-pincher from Kundarek be out in da jungle?  Last I've seen, der ain't no banks 'round here."

"An' I don't owe no one no money."

He turns to the rest.

"Unless one-a yous got yerself over yer head on ta mainland."


----------



## stonegod

Domoris shrugs. He had nothing more to add.


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought is quiet for a moment, then says, "I...think I understand. He said the dwarf hadn't seen him. So the dwarf, who may be seeking us for some reason, believes he is in the jungle alone, and is in fact in some danger."

Another pause, and the bulky warforged appends, "Will you lead us to him? Or at least point the way?"


----------



## stonegod

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Another pause, and the bulky warforged appends, "Will you lead us to him? Or at least point the way?"



Domoris shrugs. "Could. Less likely he die if you find him. Unless you hunt giants. Then it won't change much." In a flash, the shifter becomes a sleek bird of prey and alights to a nearby by tree, waiting for the others to follow.


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph's form suddenly changes as well.  Silver scales become silvery metal and clawed fingers become three fingered hands and his body expands and reforms into humanoid shape.  Morph looks at the bird/shifter in more than a little jealousy.  "The giants, attack in numbers it is true, and their magic of old is strong indeed from what I have heard.  Perhaps strong enough to create such monstrosities as these," he says as he points to the tentacled apes.

Almost ready to start out, Morph looks at the body of the dead warlock.  "It is not customary to care for the bodies of the dead?  Perhaps we could take what magical gear he had.  There is no reason why is should rust and be forgotten here in the jungle.  I can burn the body if that is suitable to everyone."

"The dwarf?  Yes, it would be good to see what news he brings, whether it be good or ill.  If he is hostile, we should be able to take of him.  If not, then he will probably be grateful for the ability to talk to something other than the trees."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock=Void]
> In the back of your head, you hears a familiar dark, gurgling-like voice.
> 
> "Ah, your slave mind is like a beacon to me.  No matter where you go, you cannot hide.  Mark my words, gith, you will make a most interesting slave and thrall once again, as it is destined for all your kind."
> 
> [/sblock]




[sblock=DM]
_I just can't wait for my fists to crush your squid like head._
Void think, knowing thay the mind flayer can read his thoughts.
[/sblock]

Void will follow the party secretly, not wanting to reveal himself to the new comer and the so called dwarf they seek now. He will watch them closely, trying to figure if this mysterious shape shifter is integrities or a foul enchantment of the mind flayer.


----------



## Rolzup

"This has not been a good day," Darv sighs, wearily.  "Who remains wounded?  I can do something about that."  He winces at the pain of his own wounds, and sits down to the ground with a groan.

He listens to the conversation, nodding absently.  "We should indeed find this dwarf.  After attending to our fallen companion.  Hell of a way to die,"  he continues, shaking his head.  "Hell of a way to die."


----------



## s@squ@tch

*double post*

double post


----------



## s@squ@tch

"We best give 'im a propa' jungle burial."

Ganyon pulls out a shovel from his pack and begins to dig a shallow grave.  After about 10 minutes of digging in the soft jungle soil he has excavated a trough large enough to fit the warlock's body.

With the aid of the goliath, they put the man's torso and lower body into the grave, then go back and wrest the arms free of the dead ape-creature's grasp.


"Itsa been a while since I'd 'een a man torn'in two lik dat."  Ganyon says as he shakes his head and places the arms back with the corpse.  He then covers Asenfel with the dirt.

Ganyon turns to warforged wizard and says,"It be bad joojoo tah take a mans treasured items from 'im in the heart o' tah jungle -- I''ve 'eard many a tale 'bout curses and such."

[D]aa[/D]

[sblock=Void]
"Sssssuch impotent thoughts.  Do you not realize how long your people have sssserved my ilk?  Do you not remember that you owe your heritage to your Masssster'ssss?  Ssssuch imprudencccce will get in you trouble.  No matter how hard you try, you cannot hide from me -- even in the dark depths of the jungle.  Know that I can, and will, ressssstore you to your proper place at any time."

"Perhapssss you will sssshow more resssspect once you are immerssssed within a sssspawing pool."

"It is a sssshame your human friend could not keep himssssself together....."

A dark chuckle fills your mind.

"I ssssure do hope the resssst of you are more entertaining......."

[/sblock]

[D]aa[/D]

The shifter/bird slowly leads the group off to the southwest, pausing from time to time in the low hanging branches while it waits for the earthbound travellers to catch up.  Not more than an hour or so goes by before you occasionally here something that sounds like a humanoid's voice.

As you get closer to the source, the group begins to  vaguely make out singing in the distance. It sounds like a sailors sea shanty, to ward off the Devourer when passing through Shargon’s Teeth. The singer is off key and seems to have gotten a few words wrong.


Oh I may go down....
I may go dooowwwnnn
But let it not beeeee.....
In the teeth of heeeee.....​
You then hear:
[sblock=Dwarven]
Fire my forge with cheap goblin coal, it is the same blasted tree.
[/sblock]

"Ye not be fool'n ol' Hudder wit' yer cheap tricks, those Tharask folk've done better tah've left some markers. Ain't sensibly gonna get any back-up if the back-up can't find 'em."

From the sound of the creature, he hasn't not spotted or heard the group yet, but from the sound of the rustling tree branches, he is just on the other side of a thicket from you.


OOC: Only Davan, Void and Darv are injured at this point.


----------



## stonegod

The sleek bird circles the group once then dashes off, only to land on a tree near the dwarf. It looks imperiously down at the out of place wanderer, waiting.


----------



## Graf

Still looking around *Hudder *notices the bird.

Well, hello there, dunna suppose you be onna thos' magical talk'n birds o' tha Fallen Temple o' tha' Purple Hand? Me mate ir'Maagan swears he met a flock o' yah round last season.

*Hudder *looks at the bird.

The bird looks at *Hudder*.

"Well, ir'Maagan did say those bird'er ten feet long'n purple. And that Temple ain't near here no how."
[sblock=Dwarven]Enough talking to the wildlife man. Not gonna save that expedition standing in this here clearing. 
Let's see, last time I went that way, so this time I'll go -this- way.[/sblock]

The sound of a heavy, armor-wearing figure crashing through the underbrush is audible.


----------



## stonegod

The bird looks on passively. Its awfully big for a bird of prey. Almost dwarf sized....

OOC: A druid's shapechange doesn't change size at the first two levels, so that bird's Medium...


----------



## Graf

[sblock=OOC]Wasn't sure how big you were. 

And... while I the player enjoying a bit of fun by having Hudder talk randomly to a creature that just happens to be a shapechanged pc in disguise it'd strain credulity to actually have Hudder "figure out" there is something particularly weird or noteworthy about this bird.
Given his substandard mental stats, lack of appropriate knowledge or survival skills and the fact that Xen'drik is full of "weird animals".

It also seemed a bit trite to have him randomly wander into the group instead of having someone approach him.
But maybe that'd just be faster?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

(shan't be necessary )

Dreadnought decides on the direct approach, and simply plows through the jungle as only a towering mass of adamantine can, blaring in stentorian tones, "DWARF IN THE JUNGLE. MOVE TOWARDS MY VOICE. WE ARE NOT HOSTILE."


----------



## stonegod

OOC: Just wanted to point that out, not because Hudder would "figure" anything out, but it would be odd and he would notice the size [and I failed to mention it in my original post; my bad ].


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Hudder]
Just remember that you aren't in the jungle to 'save' the expedition -- more likely to get any information they have that could help you piece together the cause of Barrak's death.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph follows the others for the time being, all the noise they were making looking for the dwarf seemed incredibly loud.  Probably no louder than the dwarf himself though.


----------



## Graf

OOC @ stonegod: Obliged for that.

[sblock=s@s]But surely they'll be doomed without the assistance of a capible explorer like myself...


After wandering around in the jungle for a few days with no guide I think even Hudder'd get a bit depressed. Nothing cheers him up like telling himself he's vastly more important than he is.[/sblock]

*Hudder *perks up. Finally! Maybe that big fat bird was one' o' 'em lucky birds.

*Hudder *heads into the underbrush, but then makes a quick backward facing retreat when he almost barrels into a massive warforged heading in the opposite direction.

Big'un aincha!

As soon as they have some space he sizes up the motley group in front of him. The dwarf is positively beaming.

Well it looks like yeh found me. Not how it's suppsuta happen but good enough! I'm *Hudrinoph d'Kundarak*. Me real titles longer but that's the important bit. But since we're gonna be adventuring together yeh have tah call me *Hudder*!

*Hudder *enthusiastically continues to speak apparently blissfully unaware of how hard his mangled common is to follow. He punctuates his speech by banging Topaz-encrusted gauntlets together and bellowing certain words.
I'm hear tah set things right wit' ol' *Barrak d'Tharashk*; who done me a right I ain't repaid in full yet. AN' who, sure as my beard is brown, was sent to Dolurrh afor' his proper time. *Nardon *told me about yah bein' out here and I figured finishing up *Barrak*'s business'd be a good two-fer-one. Get something he'da want done done AN' suss out the slimey no-good scoundrel who done 'im in.


----------



## stonegod

The bird alights on another branch, more elegantly following the thundering dwarf. It has an expression that one would almost call a 'I-told-you-so' if a bird could communicate in that manner.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void watches the dwarf from his hideout between the trees.
_This noisy dwarf will bring all the jungle's wildlife to confront us._
He thinks. But the Gitz is troubled.

_How the mind-flayer is tracking us? He must have been joining us from the city till here? _ 
Void eyes Ganyon suspiciously. He'll eye him from now on and wait for the night to share his thoughts with the others, hopefully the magical hut will protect his mind from being scryed.


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

"What makes you think we even need your help?"   Although Morph's words are harsh, his tone is curious, because they in fact, need the help.


----------



## Graf

Ha! Fair question. I can tell you haven't been in Xen'drik long my Warforged friend, *Hudder *looks positively thrilled to have the chance to talk about himself. He continues to enthusiastically wave his arms about, bellow words while rapping his gauntlets on each other and pieces of his armor for emphasis and generally make a spectacle of himself. 

I'd wager there isn't a single real Xen'drik explorer hasn't heard of me! Why I led the third expedition to the Mountain of Jade. Tha' first two didn' have tha gumption tah open tha Forbidden Door, but we did! Ha! You shoulda seen all tha critters tha poured outta 'at one. HA! Never run so hard in me life!

An' not tha I mean tah brag, but I'm no slouch when 'comes tah fight'n neither! Master of the Ax' n shield, trained by the best the Mror Holds has to offer, jus so yah know." Hudder gives Morph a knowing look and a nod as he pointedly raps a knuckle on his Manticore emblasioned shield.  And I've a Kundarak's eye fer detail! It'd have to be pretty cunn'n trap fer me tah miss it.

But even if I weren't this good I'd still be help'n you, on accounta me debt to *Barak*! *Hudder*'s face is resolute. 

I'd brought another guide too but they got eaten by some sorta warped cats. Biguns! 'oriffic tah look at! Tentacles. The 'ole lot!

So we'll need a new guide. No offense! he looks at *Ganyon*. But a first rate expedition needs a first rate guide! I've got ears all around these parts an' my sources tell me tha' the *best *to have for this region's a shifter, namea *Domoris*. Fought dur'n tah war for tha Reaches; real terror, or so ah been told. My sources tell me he's been living out here for years now. But....

*Hudder *glances around and then sidles closer to *Morph*. He lowers his voice to a (very loud) whisper, He's a shape-chang-er. A master they say. Never shows himself.
*Hudder *glances at an innocuous looking plant behind the warforged. 
I'd wager he could probably appear as anything.
Hudder pushes his pinez down on his nose staring intently at the plant. 
"...anything..."
The dwarf spends a long moment staring intently at the plant. 
He abruptly shrugs and looks back at *Morph*.

"So that's my proposal! We find this shifter shapechanger, he leads us tah who'e'er is bushwacking 'em Tharashk's. Maybe apply a bit of axing to the situation" Hudder flicks his black glass axe with a fingure, it gives off a long hum like a finger sliding around a wineglass "They lead us to tha scoundrel tha' done in ol'*Barak*. Easy as breaking a goblin invasion!"

*Hudder *crosses his semi-precious stone-studded mail arms and looks at the group beaming.


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought has long since given up on following every word from the dwarf's mouth, instead settling on trying to get the gist. The gist seemed to be; Hudder, owing someone a debt, wished to help the group as well as enlist the services of a shifter.

It'd do for now, he decides.

"Well met, Hudder," the warforged ponderously replies. "The one you seek has led us to you."


----------



## stonegod

As Dreadnought speaks, the branch with the large bird becomes a branch with a shifter. It looks down upon the group. "I am no tracker. I have not been told here Thrashak's be. Best you turn back."


----------



## Graf

*Hudder *is still absorbing *Dreadnought*'s words when *Domoris *reveals himself. He makes an involuntary half jump back and has his shield halfway off his back before he gets a good look at the shifter. Then he lets out a booming laugh "Ha! Right under me nose!" 

"Yeh got some powerful magic in yah laddie, that's fer sure! Harysh was right onna money tell'n me 'bout yah! Tha' god's hav'n guided us tah yah is a sure sign tha' we need yer help!" 

"As I was jus explaining it's a matter o' honor that we press on an get this thing done. No turning back, no way no how. Not till this thing is done." the newly arrived dwarf's face is the picture of resolution.


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morphs finds himself amused at the dwarf's discovery of the shifter.  In a more serious tone he says, "Honor is nothing but an idea made up by dwarves and knights in shining armor.  There is no honor here in Xen'drik, only death.  We have already lost one of our number, and if you are going to follow us, you might as well join us.  That is, as long as everybody else agrees."

Morph looks to the shifter.  "What about you?  Are you just going to melt away into the brush again?  From the end of our last battle, it appears you might have a problem with apes, or at least what is going here in the jungle.  From what I understand you shifters are in tune with nature.  If what Hudder said is true, other creatures have been affected as well.  This intrigues me as it probably interests you.  Perhaps our interests may align for the moment.  You get strength in numbers to fight the misshapen monstrosities that move within the boundaries of our home, and we get someone who knows this area and most of it's denizens firsthand."


----------



## stonegod

The shifter looks sourly at the warforged. "I do not babysit. I do not know where the Tharashk have gotten themselves killed." His eyes narrow a bit. "But if abominations be tied to this, they must be ended. I shall assist."

Decision made, Domoris becomes the large bird again, waiting for the next move.


----------



## Graf

*Hudder *listens to *Morph *seriously.  I'm sorry for yer loss, wish I'd arrived sooner. He says somberly.

As much as I'd like tah say that dwarves made up honor, in my experience it's prevalent in ala the races ta one dagree or annuder.

After *Domoris *finishes speaking *Hudder *bangs his shield "Yer making tha right decision! Betcha we poke around we can stir up some o' tha same trouble tha' 'em Marchers met wit'!" He looks over at *Ganyon*. "Good Finder! Which way were yer Housemates headed?"


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Ganyon*

Ganyon eyes the dwarf suspiciously.

"If'n ye say yer a friend o'Barrak's, then how come I've neva 'eard a ya?"

He gives the flambuoyant dwarf a cursory look.

"Yer uut 'ere in the depths a da jungle, makin' all kinda racket, then start droppin' names o' me mates."

He shakes his head.

""So if'n yer so friendly wit me clanmates, then mebbe yull tell me sompin' 'bout Nardon or Barrak, god rest 'is soul."

He pauses a moment, kisses his fingers, then points them to the sky.

"Cuz it ain't everyday ya meet all sorts o' friendly folks in da jungle....."


----------



## Graf

*Hudder* raises an incredulous eyebrow upon hearing that *Ganyon* has never heard of him. But he diplomatically smooths his face into a smile.

Canna fault a fella for begin cautious.

Tah be honest I havena met good *Nardon* more'n a few times.

But yeh be want'n tah know somethin' I knows about ol' *Barrak*, nine protect 'n keep 'im. Tricky thing; don' waana be speaking ill o' the dead. Lessee I suppose I could say that he was an honest fella who never cheated at cards, and he never won neither onnacounta his habit of pull'n 'is lower lip when he had a decent 'and.

He was a Marcher through an' through but he was out here in Xen'drik fer years, he never said howcome, but I recon it had something to do with that girl with tha' birthmark over her eye, on tha' lived in tha' same village as 'im but married tha other fella.
He weren't tha type tah come out an' say it, o' course.

Met his brother once, *Tardak*. Muscular fella, eye patch. Said they used to call ol' Barrak "monkey foot" cause he could climb up a tree wit' jus' 'is feet.

That enough of the sorta o' details a friend o'*Barrak*, may tha' keepa be blind tah his passing, would be know'n?


----------



## Rolzup

Still staggering a little, a now much healthier looking Darv rejoins the party.  "A pleasure to meet you, Master Hudder.  And if you can use that axe half as well as you sell, I'll be even _more_ delighted to know you.  It's been a rather rough few days."

He turns, and bows in Domoris' direction.  "And to you too, sir, I bid welcome to our company.  Such as it is."


[Sblock=OOC]
Darv will cast Mass Lesser Vigor to heal himself and the other wounded folks.  Any chance of a Knowledge check to figure anything out about those apes?

I tried Knowledge: Nature and Knowledge: Arcana, and got a 29 on both, oddly enough.

And sorry I've been so quiet the past few days.  Baby's got reflux, and we ain't gettin' no sleep.  I'm trying to get back up to speed now.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Ganyon*

The scouts sour look fades as the dwarf speaks.

"Well, I guess ya did know Barrak, God rist 'is soul."

A small smile briefly appears on the guides face.

"Anyone who knew 'is poker tell had tah have spent some time wit 'im."

The smile disappears.

"Welcome aboord ta ya then. Keep up and keep yer eyes peeled.  We're startin' to get inta the _Scorpion Claw _ clans territerry, so if'n yer gittin' da feelin' yer bein' watched, ye probably are."

"Right, now, lits git back on da trail fer the Titan Teeth."

He looks up to the sky to get his bearings, then draws his kukri and heads out.  Using his blade as a machete on any of the jungle plants and vines that get in his way.


----------



## Graf

Rolzup said:
			
		

> Still staggering a little, a now much healthier looking Darv rejoins the party.  "A pleasure to meet you, Master Hudder.  And if you can use that axe half as well as you sell, I'll be even _more_ delighted to know you.  It's been a rather rough few days."



Likewise! *Hudder* greets *Darv* with stout clap on the shoulder. I wager, Yeh'll have plenty o' chances to judge me axe-work for yourself. *Hudder* grins broadly.

Dunna mean tah jump tah conclusions but yeh look like a scholar! After a good guide, there's nothing more valuable in Xen'dric. Out here ignorance I'll kill yah here quick'n jump'n the Gap. So yeh be tha most important person here laddie!

You notice anything you wanna check or look over, or you think we need tah be careful 'bout sum'n you yell it out!

[edit: *Hudder* blinks as *Darv*'s healing spell washes over them. An' a priest ta' boot! Tha's a rare combination indeed!]



			
				s@s said:
			
		

> "Welcome aboord ta ya then. Keep up and keep yer eyes peeled.  We're startin' to get inta the _Scorpion Claw _ clans territerry, so if'n yer gittin' da feelin' yer bein' watched, ye probably are."
> 
> "Right, now, lits git back on da trail fer the Titan Teeth."
> 
> He looks up to the sky to get his bearings, then draws his kukri and heads out.  Using his blade as a machete on any of the jungle plants and vines that get in his way.



*Hudder* taps his helmet in acknowledgement of *Ganyon*'s instructions and falls in beside Darv. "Speak'n o' not-so-academic type research'n stuff... you know any'ting about these funny looking animals tha jump'd me tha other day? Never seen tha like before...


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph takes his place in the middle of the party. He speaks to Ganyon, "How far away are we from our destination?  What are the scorpion claws?"


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Ganyon*

"Da Claws are a mean buncha drow.  They've bin known tah sacrifice their own to there god, and have no issues doin' ta same to outsiders.  They're also known fer workin' wit da damn scorrow -- mor'n any udder drow tribe."

He spits on the ground while continuing to cut a path through the thick vegetation.

"If'n ya git a scorrow on yer tail, you won't know it until the wurst possible time, den dey strike atcha.  Damn gud hunters dey be."

As if on queue, the path that Ganyon cuts opens up into a small clearing, where several mounds of scorpions can be seen.  None of them larger than a humans hand, they appear not to pose a threat.

"Damn bugs." Ganyon says as he skirts the open area to get to the other side.

"As fer how far we are away from the 'Teeth, I'd say dat da Traveller has been gud tah us so far, so I'd say another day or so."


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph looks into the clearing before raising his hand towards the scorpions, palm outward.  A small ball of fire erupts around the insects burning them and scorching the ground.  "If it  be only a day to our destination we should be more aware of those that would be spying upon us."
[sblock=S@s]The scrying sensor still watching  us (if we can tell)[/sblock]


----------



## Graf

Hudder is enthusiastically continuing to tell the story about one of his more ribald cousins, a story which is, according him "tha' reason I became the fine explorer yah see before yah taday".

"So anyway me cousin, says ta Baroness d'Sivis..."



			
				Ganyon said:
			
		

> "Da Claws are a mean buncha drow.  They've bin known tah sacrifice their own to there god, and have no issues doin' ta same to outsiders.  They're also known fer workin' wit da damn scorrow -- mor'n any udder drow tribe."




*Hudder *frowns at the scorpion covered mounds and casually swings his shield and ax off his back. 

Best'ta finish tha' story annuder time.

[sblock=OOC positioning]If Dreadnought is in the back then Hudder is in the middle of the party; if Dreadnought is near the middle or front he'll move to the back (so he can move quickly to intercept anything that comes in).

The goal is to have one heavily armored person (AKA tank) in the middle of the group and one in the back. [/sblock]



			
				Morph said:
			
		

> "If it  be only a day to our destination we should be more aware of those that would be spying upon us."




I can protect yah 'gainst magical scrying 'n tha like, but I've got 'nothing particularly useful against someone follow'n quiet like.

Unless someone else speaks to him *Hudder *becomes silent, or at least silent for *Hudder*; which involves periodically muttering under his breath to himself.


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought takes his position near the front of the group unless told otherwise. When Hudder mentions protecting against scrying he pauses and looks back at the dwarf.

"Protection against magical scrying would be most useful," he rumbles. "Proceed."


----------



## Rolzup

Graf said:
			
		

> An' a priest ta' boot! Tha's a rare combination indeed!




"Just a scholar," Darv assures him.  "I hold no holy offices.  I lack the proper temperment, I fear.

And if you can do something about our eastwhile watcher, please -- do not hesitate!  I've not been able to have much effect upon his scrying."


----------



## Rolzup

(The server doesn't like me today -- double post.)


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Morph] Morph still can see the invisible distortion around the goliath. [/sblock]


----------



## Graf

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Dreadnought takes his position near the front of the group unless told otherwise. When Hudder mentions protecting against scrying he pauses and looks back at the dwarf.
> 
> "Protection against magical scrying would be most useful," he rumbles. "Proceed."



 What? 

No' tha ah be mind'n o' course. But Dorn's left knuckle, who'n yah be thinking be _scry_'n us? _Scry_'n's a one-tah-one type thing. Tah properly block a scryer ah need to plug their target.

I'canna do everyone. Even' a heir o' Kundarak's got their limits.


			
				Rolzup said:
			
		

> "Just a scholar," Darv assures him.  "I hold no holy offices.  I lack the proper temperment, I fear.




Ha! And humble too!
If tha' gods be blessing us when you make yer mumblings and wave yer hands then you got all tha offices tha' matta tah my way o' thinking.
In mah experience hold'n an' office isn' proof o' devotion. Not anymore anyway.



			
				Rolzup said:
			
		

> And if you can do something about our eastwhile watcher, please -- do not hesitate!  I've not been able to have much effect upon his scrying."



OK. I'm sure yah know, even wit' a fair sized mark s'not guaranteed thing. I'll give'er a go 'n see if we can shake 'em.

[sblock=OOC]Assuming Morph lets him know that the golaith is currently being scried. Hudder "casts" nondetection on the goliath.
CL 14 so it should last for 14 hours; attempts to scry the goliath will need to make a caster level check DC 25[/sblock]
Hol' still there big fella. *Hudder *reaches out to touch the massive warrior's forearm. A subtle blue glow shimmers from his cheek for a minute.

[sblock=Dragonmarks]
*Dragonmarked (CL 14)*
        Least _alarm _1/day   _firetrap _1/day   _misdirection _1/day
        Lesser _glyph of warding_ 1/day    _nondetection _1/day
        Greater _greater glyph of warding_ 1/day​[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph nods his head, "If you can take care of the scrying at least for now, that would be ideal, especially so close to our destination."


----------



## s@squ@tch

The dwarf's dragonmark glows brightly where uncovered by the plate armor, causing the goliath to shimmer briefly.

Afterwards, Morph still can make out the invisible disc trailing behind the large humanoid.


----------



## Graf

Canna do more tahday.
*Hudder *presses his lips into a thin line and spits on the ground.

He's uncharacteristically quiet for the next hour or so; following the group from the rear.

[sblock=Position]So I think the order would would be something like

Ganyon
Dreadnought 

(middle of the party?)                              
Void?​Hudder[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void follows the party from the back, hidden from sight.
He is anxious to see if the mind flayer is among them somehow


----------



## s@squ@tch

The rest of the day passes uneventfully, as you head further into the dark recesses of the jungle of Xen'drik.

You note a marked increase in scorpions, however, coming across several scorpion mounds in small clearings.

Shortly after sundown, a makeshift camp is made.  Ganyon leaves the group in order to hunt for dinner, leaving the rest of the group to figure out the sleeping arrangements, as Morph notes that they now number 9 people total, and his magical rope space only holds 7 (or 8, if the rope is not pulled into the space).

Lo-Kag speaks, saying that he will spend the evening under the stars, the large goliath has not been particularly comfortable in the enclosed space.  Atop a mountain, or underneath one, is quite natural for his people, but a magical box felt more like a prison to him.

OOC: Sleeping and/or watch arrangements?


----------



## Rolzup

"I can take the first watch," Darv offers.  "I'd prefer to sleep above, in safety, however."


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph pulls out his rope and prepares to cast his spell.  As the rope mystically climbs into the air, Morph looks around their camp.  "Your Dragonmark did nothing to prevent the scying today.  We are still being watched."

"I care not who rests above.  Just know now that we are in drow territory now, and with intelligent foes lurking about we are even less safe than before."  Swiftly, small barbs grow from the warforged hands and feet, and he quickly ascends the rope, much like a spider.  Morph sticks his head out of the extradimensional space and speaks again.  "Perhaps the shifter would stay outside as well.  He might have the same reasons as Lo-Kag"


----------



## Graf

*Hudder *looks at *Darv*.I'm na' doubt'n yer bravery good scholar. Nor tha' spirit o' yer offer. But yer best up in tha hole. No offence tah ya, but any light'll draw them elves like moths tah tha' flame. An' inna dark wit'out darksight tha drow'll 'ave yer spleen fer a snack.

What's it gonna be *Domoris*? Wanna spot in the hole wit' us? Be a welcome break from bein' by yerself no?

[sblock=OOC]If Domoris says no then we're set. Hudder hustles everyone up the rope like he's their crotchety old grand mother.

If not then Hudder, who slept outside last night I presume, will suggest he and Ganyon each take half a shift.

He's pretty much set on only people with _darkvision _standing watch, and all spell casters getting a full nights sleep. Maybe yeh can cast without a good rest in yah, but I dunna see the need tah stress yerselves yet. This adventure's just begun. Let us old 'ands take care o' it.

An objective observer might expect that after the party experiences the dwarven nobles bone shattering snores objections to Hudder taking watch will fall off in the future.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Realizing that his enemy is not the dwarf, Void Comes out from between the thick flora and introduce himself to the new comers.
I'm Void, hailing from the Githzerai people.
Turning to the others he speaks.
We must talk in private, where no scrying takes place, we are in great peril.
He looks up the rope and climbs it like a monkey.


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought looks up at the rope, then back at the others.

"I can stay outside with Lo-Kag," he offers. "I don't need sleep. I can watch over him, and sound an alarm if there is trouble."


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph waits for the Githzerai to speak.  Clearly he had something to say from the troubled look upon his face.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Void]
The gurgling voice returns inside the back of Void's mind.

"Tut tut, poor sssssslave, do you endevour to hide from me, your Masssster?"

A chuckle rolls through your mind, the dark voice echoing into the far corners of your mind.

"Now that I have found you, know that your time isssss sssssshort on thissssss plane, for sssssoon you will be once again in your rightful place ---- on bent knee before your Massssstersssssss."

The voice begins to laugh in a menacing manner.

As you enter the extradimensional space, the voice disappears.
[/sblock]


OOC: So, this is what I see so far:

In the rope trick: Darv, Davan, Morph, Void, Hudder

On the ground: Lo-Kag, Ganyon, Dreadnought

Undecided: Domoris


----------



## stonegod

Falcon-Domoris makes an avian grunt as the new comer appeared. The shifter had picked him up following him some time ago, and having seen him in the battle, was not surprised at his appearance.

When offers of camp are made, the avian-shifter makes no indication of joining the others in the tent, and instead perches high in a secure tree or other location to keep eye on the others.

OOC: With Domoris' good Spot/Listen, I'm assuming he did well enough eventually to notice Void. Not that that affects anything. Domoris, as usual, is not in his humanoid form, and will hide somewhere in the foliage up above in avian form, take a watch, then sleep.


----------



## Graf

*Hudder *almost jumps when *Void *appears from the forest. [sblock=Exclamation in Dwarven]SOVEREIGN'S LIGHT![/sblock]

"Drow've nuttin on this bunch; wee bit serious bunch though."" he grins as he hauls himself up the rope after the gith. 

*Hudder *settles himself into a squat in the extradiminsional space. He's next to the entryway, and periodically glances out to check on the others.

Hail friend. Axesharp and flint eyed. He greets *Void *what is most probably a direct (and poor) translation of a dwarven greeting, What be on yah mind?


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Davan stands in the rear, still lacking confidence somewhat......





ooc: sorry for the lack of posts


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

Those Illithids I spoke off ... evil creatures that can take over your mind, will and soul are hunting us. In this place we are safe... and I'm safe from his wicked thoughts that penetrate my head. I suspect that we are scryed by this mind-flayer.
Does anyone know Ganyon for real?

The Gitz is troubled and is face express concern.


----------



## Graf

I am na sure I take yer proper meaning. Whatta mean by "in yer head"? This ill'id fella be an arcanist o' some sort? He be pretty powerful if'n he can _scry _past tha protection of me mark.

I donna know *Ganyon *personally. But it seems unlikely tah me tha' *Nardon*'d send someone he wasna completely confident in onna mission o' this importance. 

Why do yah think he be work'n 'gainst tha' innerests o' his house?


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph peers out the "window" and listens intently to the monk.  "I wonder if it is the same mindflayer that contacted you in Stormreach?  I would think so, from what you've said they seem quite rare.  As the matter of Ganyon, I doubt he is a pawn in the mind flayer's schemes, but I can cast a simple divination to make sure he is who he says he is, or at least in not under mental control.  Would you like to do so?"

"The flayer may not be able to overcome your mark every time.  We have had some success and dispelling the scrying eye."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Morph peers out the "window" and listens intently to the monk.  "I wonder if it is the same mindflayer that contacted you in Stormreach?  I would think so, from what you've said they seem quite rare.  As the matter of Ganyon, I doubt he is a pawn in the mind flayer's schemes, but I can cast a simple divination to make sure he is who he says he is, or at least in not under mental control.  Would you like to do so?"




The Gitz nods to Morph suggestion.

The Illithid is cunning and I suspect it is the same one from Stormreach.
In the past, thousand of years before mankind stepped in the realm known as Ebberon, far beyond the known world, on other plains and existences. The hatful race of Illithid dominated by the force of mind my people.

Now that we are free, but divided, the Illithids want to regain the control over their former slaves. Us – the Gitz and our rivals brothers – the Gith.
Void fists close firmly.
My mission is to investigate if Illithids took over Giants' mind.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC:

In the Rope Trick:  Darv, Davan, Morph, Hudder, Void

On the Ground:  Dreadnought, Lo-Kag, Ganyon

In the trees: Domoris

So, is there a watch schedule?  Dreadnought is the only one who doesn't require rest, is he going to be on watch all night?  What about the folks in the 'Trick?


----------



## EvolutionKB

OOC:   Morph needs his time for rest, so no watch for him.  Other than that, 3 of the 5 in the trick need to regains spells.  Dreadnaught can keep watch the entire time, but then again, he is not the greatest at spot/listen checks.


----------



## stonegod

OOC: Domoris can take any watch, as he doesn't need 8 hrs consecutive to prepare spells.


----------



## Graf

Hudder volunteers for the graveyard shift (10-2am)


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC:

Watch Schedule:

1st Watch: Dreadnought, Lo-Kag
2nd Watch: Dreadnought, Hudder
3rd Watch: Dreadnought, Domoris

Rope Trick people:  Hudder, Darv, Davan, Morph, Void

Now, do the folks outside the 'trick plan on having a campfire?


----------



## stonegod

OOC: Nope, not Domoris anyway.


----------



## Shayuri

(Dreadnought does not require fire.)


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Camp*

Several moons rise and become partially visible through the dense canopy of the jungle.  Various creatures bay and howl off in the distance.

Lo-Kag occasionally pesters Dreadnought into some sort of conversation during their watch together, but it pales in comparison of the barrage of stories the warforged sits through when Hudder climbs down from the magical tent.

But, besides the long yarns being told, the first two watches pass uneventfully.

With a loud,"Ay laddie, it be yur turn now" directed towards the high branches, Hudder climbs back into the magical space.

[D]aa[/D]

The last watch goes by silently, with the warforged relieved to enjoy some silent time to reflect upon the days events.  Domoris sits perched in the high branches, keeping eyes and ears tuned to the noises of the forest.

A low snarl pierces the relative silence of the jungle to what would seem to be just south of the campsite before a wave of psychic turmoil washes over the area.  The goliath and warforged both stiffen, while the unnatural shaping ability of the shifter leaves him unnaffected.  [Will saves fail for both Lo-Kag and Dreadnought, Domoris unnaffected due to _morphic immunities_]

OOC: Actions for Domoris?  He can't see anything at this point, but obviously is aware of something nearby.


----------



## stonegod

OOC: Domoris see/hear anything?


----------



## s@squ@tch

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: Domoris see/hear anything?





Domoris doesn't see anything yet.  The camp is in a very small clearing, ~ 20 foot in diameter.  The foliage is quite dense, blocking vision after about 5' of so.

He did hear the snarl of a creature -- sounded like a surprised puma or leopard.


----------



## stonegod

The shifter, in his areal form, keeps an eye for something moving into the clearing, diving at it if hostile.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The jungle at night can be an eerie place....







[D]aa[/D]

The shifter's senses are ablaze as it sits perched in the tall tree limbs, some 30 feet off the jungle floor.

A rustling sound comes from his right and he sees a dark shadowy movement in the bushes.

A moment later, a dark figure appears, covered in a heavy cloak, but your keen eyes pick out the unnaturalness of the creature, as well as what appears to be several short tentacles drooping from out of the hood of the cloak.  A heartbeat later shows a second form, similar to the first.  

The first one looks directly at your position in the trees.

OOC: Initiative for Domoris and actions.  Orange box on the map is the location of the rope trick.  Hudder pulled the rope inside after he climbed in.


----------



## stonegod

[Init (1d20+5=22)]

Seeing the.. thing, Bird-Domoris _twists_, its talon's becoming that of a creature twice its size. Malice burns in the creature's eyes, and a brief flash along the length his strangely silver talon indicates something is not what it appears...

[Move action to form morphic talon, standard to active _stormfire ring_ on closest hostile creature. CL check to overcome SR for _stormfire ring_; Electrical damage if it fires. (1d20+12=26, 1d6=6). Hopefully *someone* will notice the light (not if sure noise carries...)]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 1 - Complete*

Initiative:

22 - Domoris - Form Morphic Talon, Activate Stormfire Ring
21 - Mind Flayer #1 - Move to (5,8), Casts spell
21 - Mind Flayer #2 - Move to (3,8), Charm attempt on Domoris
21 - Mind Flayer #3 - Move to (8,8), Charm attempt on Domoris
21 - Mind Flayer #4 - Move to (9,9), _Suggestion_ on Domoris
21 - Morph - Sudden Shift (IA), Cast Polymorph Self, Move to (6,10), 
15 - Davan - Grab gear, climb down rope
15 - Dreadnought - _Stunned_
14 - Void - Gather gear, drop down from trick
12 - Darv - Gather gear, cast _Barkskin_ on self
10 - Hudder - Jump from 'Trick, Attack Flayer #2 - MISS
6 - Lo-Kag - _Stunned_ 


Seeing the.. _thing_, Bird-Domoris twists, its talon's becoming that of a creature twice its size. Malice burns in the creature's eyes, and a brief flash along the length his strangely silver talon indicates something is not what it appears...

Two of the creatures are outlined in a soft greenish glow, as blue-white electricity crackles around them. [SR overcome)]

The first creature that was seen by the shifter begins casting a spell, which transforms the odd creature into a slightly more hideous thing to look at -- although the size or shape of the creature did not really change.  

Much to bird-Domoris' horror, two more of the creatures step out of the brush 10' north of his tree -- thoughts of friendship and loyalty burst into his mind -- he struggles against the potent mind magicks and shakes free. [2 Will saves succeed]

One last thought enters his mind -- more of a provocative whisper than a demand, urging him to go find a frond of a palm fern and bring it back to the campsite.  He struggles with the request, trying his best to see through the enchantment being worked upon his mind, although in the dark corners of his mind the shifter wonders if that would be the safest alternative in his current situation.  [Will save succeed - AP used]


Inside the extra-dimensional space, Davan, a naturally light sleeper, is roused from sleep by the flashing light outside, as well as the warforged wizard, who stirs from his meditative state.

Morph's form shouts to awaken the others. A pair of metallic wings spring from his shoulders as he drops from the extradimensional shelter and glides down to a landing. Morph chants arcane words the ending syllables coming out in a roar as his form expands in a four-legged body that has red scales, smells of brimstone, and has seven snake-like heads all with jagged dagger-like teeth and a gleaming intelligence in their eyes.

Reacting slower than the living construct, Davan reaches for his backpack and gear, realizing that putting on his armor would take too long.  He slips a foot over the opening of the magical space and climbs out into the warm night air, fumbling for the rope.

As Hudder mentions squid-men, Void looks down and shivers at the sight of the Illithids, anger raises swiftly in him but he calms himself.  He emerges from the room and immediately hears the dreaded voice in his head once more.  He looks around for something to hide behind, but realizes the futility of the situation quickly.

[sblock=Void]
"There you are, my pet.  We were wondering were you had gone."  The flayer which had just cast a spell stares directly at Void.

As you stare at the flayer, your unnatural sight spots a diadem that you instantly recognize from your people's haunted past -- the flayer wears what looks like a _Slaver's Circlet _ -- you have heard stories about the illithid slavemasters wearing such items to keep track of all of an illithid's settlements gith slaves.  You heard stories about the helm's ability know and detect anyone of gith descent over far reaching distances, as well as boost the already fearsome mind powers of the illithid who wore it.
[/sblock]

Darv rouses slowly, yawning loudly and starts pawing around for his gear, then opts to forgo his armor. He closes his eyes, incants a few syllables of unknown origin -- his skin appears to thicken and take on a look of a tree trunk.

Hudder is on his feet with rapidity, he pokes his head out the 'trick and then ducks back in once he's assessed the situation.

He yanks on his gauntlets while hissing "We gots ourselves four ugly looking squidmen, dun sumthan ta our big fella 'n a 'forged."

Grabbing hold of his ax in one hand and shield in the other he leaps out from the 'trick directly at the one of the squidmen, swinging his ax in a wide arc that rips through the outer cloak of the creature, but fails to find purchase on the mail the creature appears to have on beneath it. [AP used for jump, 4 pts of lethal damage, 4 pts of non-lethal.]

The warforged warrior and goliath sit frozen in place, completely unaware of the goings-on around them.

[D]aa[/D]

OOC:

Condition Summary:

Morph: _Polymorph Self_ (140 rounds)
Lo-Kag: _Stunned_
Dreadnought: _Stunned_
Hudder: (77/85)
Flayer #1: _Faerie Fire_ (5 rounds)
Flayer #2: _Faerie Fire_ (5 rounds)

Note: no light exists in the clearing except for the _Faerie fire_ effect on the two Flayers (shadowy illumination to 5', 10' for those with low-light vision), any PC without darkvision, i.e. Davan/Morph/Dreadnought/Domoris/Lo-Kag will not be able to see the other two in the heat of battle without stopping and making a listen check.


----------



## Graf

*Hudder *lets out another grinding snore, muttering something about "... me honor..." before rolling over and putting an arm over his head.


----------



## stonegod

Bird-Domoris caws in anger as the things tear at his mind, and blood-fury begins to take over. A dark blur, the druid dives for the nearest foe, his feathery form becoming more hardened and oddly fanged as it does so.

[OOC: Shift (free) and dive (aerial charge for double damage): AC 31, 27hp. Lighting damage from ring this round: 5]


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Davan rises, wondering what could of caused that flash. He rouses the others, thinking that a flash in the wilds would (if it hadn't been caused by) wild creatures around. "Rise, and do so quickly. Something is going on." He slips on his gear and heads out.


----------



## Graf

[sblock=OOC]Do we need to roll to wake up? Or are we just up?

And, Hudder doesn't have his armor on, I think. Conveniently... that may not matter. Illithids not being the hitting types.

Of course with a Will save of +2... Might as well be naked.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

Graf said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Do we need to roll to wake up? Or are we just up?
> 
> And, Hudder doesn't have his armor on, I think. Conveniently... that may not matter. Illithids not being the hitting types.
> 
> Of course with a Will save of +2... Might as well be naked.[/sblock]




OOC: Consider everyone in the 'trick as woken up by Morph and Davan.


----------



## Graf

Hudder -- *AC15*/11/15 *HP 77*/85 *DR 5/Magic ---AP 10/11--- Fort +11* [+14 vs. poison/spells]  *Ref +7* [+9 spells] _(Evasion)_ *Will +3* [+5 vs spells] [sblock=Additional stats]*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision 60', Spot +6, Listen +3, Search +15

AoO: +11 1d10+11

Stats assumptions he's sleeps with all of his magic items on except his armor and cloak (still aren't on) and his gauntlets (which he pulled on).[/sblock]


*Hudder *is on his feet with rapidity, he pokes his head out the 'trick and then ducks back in once he's assessed the situation.

He yanks on his gauntlets while hissing  "We gots ourselves four ugly looking squidmen, dun sumthan ta our big fella 'n a 'forged."

Grabbing hold of his ax in one hand and shield in the other he leaps out from the 'trick directly at the one of the squidmen, swinging his ax in a wide arc.

[sblock=OOC]
Obviously this may not happen this round. I provide rolls and explanation of intent for the DM to adjudicate as necessary.

I think, in game terms, Hudder is trying to move and attack the squid in 3-8 (like to charge but dreadnaught's in the way). 

I've assumed that an enthusiastic and reckless dwarf  could squat down and jump out of the invisible 3x5 window (especially one wearing boots of springing and striding). I've assessed myself a random -5 penalty. 
Since the window is in the "middle" of the orange square (bizarre rule choice) I'm assuming that he's got around 12 feet to go. A standing broad 12 foot broad jump would normally be around a 24 DC (assuming we can't run in the extradimensional space).
I'm assuming that the "falling distance" is "free"; that since he's broad jumping he can't also jump down (so he takes full damage).
So it's Jump +15-5 vs DC 24 + spending an action point (goes, looks up action points at CL 8 we get two action dice, so I'll get the better of the 2d6, and the last 2d6 will be damage taken from my "fall".).

Le roll: 9+10+(5 or 1)=24, with 8 points of damage.
(I realize just making a roll you've set up yourself is suspicious but, for what it's worth I *swear *I picked it all out and then rolled).

assuming he's successfully landed in 2-9 the Attack roll on squid man (3-8): AC 18 Damage 18.

What the squid men think of a muscular dwarf naked safe for metal gauntlets, metal bracers, boots and a loincloth flying through the air at them I leave for the DM to decide.

The stat block above shows reflects Hudder's mostly _au natural_ state (as well as the damage he took from the fall, because even if it's nearly impossible to make the jump he's still going to try)[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Init:  21 

Morph's form shouts to awaken the others.  A pair of metallic wings spring from his shoulders as he drops from the extradimensional shelter and ends his flight on the ground near the flayers.  Morph chants arcane words the ending syllables coming out in a roar as his form expands in a four-legged body that has red scales, smells of brimstone, and has seven snake-like heads all with jagged dagger-like teeth and a gleaming intelligence in their eyes.

[sblock=ooc]
0: Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1: Feather fallx2, lesser orb of fire, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease
2:  incendiary slime
3: haste, slow, animate weapon
4: flame whips

Grow wings an immediate action and fly down to (6,10), speed of 60 should get me there without trouble.  Cast polymorph(duration doubled due to favored shape, and on the defensive if needed) to take the form of a seven headed pyrohydra.  10' reach and any attack of opportunity are at +7 for 1d10+4 damage[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=OnlytheStrong]







			
				OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> He slips on his gear and heads out.




 need something more descriptive for your action.  what gear do you grab (armor will take more than 1 round to don for example), do you jump out, or climb the rope (only 1 person can climb the rope at a time per the description)? [/sblock]

[sblock=Rope Trick folks]
I think I am going to impose a slight initiative penalty on the folks in the 'trick -- you won't be able to act before Domoris does, even if your initiative roll is high enough.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Hudder]
I will make what you have work -- seems too good of a heroic action not to.  
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

OOC:  Let me know if I can still take my action as intended, if not, I may switch what I do.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void looks down and shivers to the sight of the Illithids, anger raises swiftly in him but he calms himself.
A warrior needs to fight calmly and right. He will try to jump down and blend with the flora immediately. A sneaky approach will do the job against his cunning eternal enemy


----------



## Rolzup

Darv comes awake with a start, fumbling for his spectacles.  "THis is no way to wake up," he complains, as he begins casting a spell....

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Initiative: 16.  Cast Barkskin, in lieu of donning his armor, and allow the others to exit first.  Can't use Dark Knowledge until he sees what he's dealing with, after all.

As a side note, my idealistic version of Darv as a sort of budding military strategist isn't working out too well -- I suspect that it's the sort of thing that functions better in a TT game....  Would you be amenable to my reworking his spell-book a bit, to make him more effective and useful?  Pick up a few more direct combat spells, and drop the stuff like Guiding Light and Blessed Aim, which have yet to see any use.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

Rolzup said:
			
		

> Darv comes awake with a start, fumbling for his spectacles.  "THis is no way to wake up," he complains, as he begins casting a spell....
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]
> Initiative: 16.  Cast Barkskin, in lieu of donning his armor, and allow the others to exit first.  Can't use Dark Knowledge until he sees what he's dealing with, after all.
> 
> As a side note, my idealistic version of Darv as a sort of budding military strategist isn't working out too well -- I suspect that it's the sort of thing that functions better in a TT game....  Would you be amenable to my reworking his spell-book a bit, to make him more effective and useful?  Pick up a few more direct combat spells, and drop the stuff like Guiding Light and Blessed Aim, which have yet to see any use.[/sblock]




[sblock=Darv]
Feel free to rework your spellbook after the encounter.  

Although some of your spells may not have been as effective as you thought they would have been so far, keep in mind that all of the encounters so far have been random wilderness sorts -- which may or may not be different from, say, infilitrating a giants stronghold.  Each type may present a different challenge.

[/sblock]


----------



## Graf

Rolzup said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=OOC]
> Initiative: 16.  As a side note, my idealistic version of Darv as a sort of budding military strategist isn't working out too well -- I suspect that it's the sort of thing that functions better in a TT game....  Would you be amenable to my reworking his spell-book a bit, to make him more effective and useful?  Pick up a few more direct combat spells, and drop the stuff like Guiding Light and Blessed Aim, which have yet to see any use.[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC - just my two cents]I like the idea of a military strategist... !

Your spell book is pretty well balanced to my mind (except for _hold person_, but I just hate that spell, never works for me).

Three of your *4ths* are combat (_flame strike_, obviously a combat mainstay, and _moon bolt_, which I hadn't heard of but is pretty awesome looking)
Prayer at *3rd* isn't sexy but it's pretty useful,and, hopefully, we'll see some  _Fell the Greatest _ being useful later. _Mass lesser vigor_ is a great one if we start to get hurt, or just as an "everyone heals" spell. And _DM _is swingy but it's hard not to take it (if you can hit the check it's pretty useful, and stripping buffs off an arcanist is very powerful).
*2nd* is tough for all classes, but IMHO you've made some fantastic choices _Close Wounds_ and _Mass Snake's Swiftness_ are both supremely useful. (the fact that I'm playing a combat character, of course, makes _close wounds_ particularly appealing). 

But, just thinking about it _Fell the Greatest_ -> _Mass snakes swift_ -> (assuming 4 melee combatants in contact with the giants a 75% hit rate and huge sized foes) is 8d6*0.75 + party avg damage*4  = ~81 + the regular damage boost
*=Lets call it 15 (that's roughly what Hudder does, so I'm actually lowballing it)

Using a 3rd to set up a 2nd that triggers 80+ (or 60+ if not giants) without a saving throw seems pretty impressive to me. I'm not sure if you could produce more damage another way. And I think you could do it while protected by _sanctuary_ (giants not being known for their tremendously high will saves).

Being jumped in the middle of the night is the worst for casters, since your spell selection is depleted and anything you use will effectively cost double (since you both cast it and lose it for the next day).

Just thinking out loud of course, your spell book is your spell book. But if I were going to play an archivist I'd be mighty tempted to crib Darv's book.
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf

[sblock=ooc - Davan's armor]I think that Davan's _Full Plate of Easy Travel  +1_ means he can sleep in it.... no?
So, really, assuming he wears his belt, medallion and ring to sleep and that he's got the scrolls in a bag or something, it's probable he can pick up his shield and mace and be done with it.

I'm sort of assuming that the armor being comfortable enough to sleep means he can have stuff like a bag on his shoulder (or a scroll bandoleer) without much discomfort.

Just thinking out loud.
Man is Hudder going to be a pest when he finds out about that armor of easy travel. "Where'd yah buy it? Cannith sold it tah yah? Canna independent artificer make it? How much did it cost ya?"
Armor you can sleep in... if Hudder gets a suit he'll never sleep in anything else.
(Feel pity for his wife-to-be, if you don't already...  )[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

Graf said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc - Davan's armor]I think that Davan's _Full Plate of Easy Travel  +1_ means he can sleep in it.... no?
> So, really, assuming he wears his belt, medallion and ring to sleep and that he's got the scrolls in a bag or something, it's probable he can pick up his shield and mace and be done with it.
> 
> I'm sort of assuming that the armor being comfortable enough to sleep means he can have stuff like a bag on his shoulder (or a scroll bandoleer) without much discomfort.
> 
> Just thinking out loud.
> Man is Hudder going to be a pest when he finds out about that armor of easy travel. "Where'd yah buy it? Cannith sold it tah yah? Canna independent artificer make it? How much did it cost ya?"
> Armor you can sleep in... if Hudder gets a suit he'll never sleep in anything else.
> (Feel pity for his wife-to-be, if you don't already...  )[/sblock]




[sblock=Armor of Easy Travel]
Per the MIC, Easy Travel grants the user the ability to carry up to a medium load as if it were a light load, along with being able to walk up to 10 hrs/day before having to make a Constitution check to avoid nonlethal damage.  

No information given re: sleeping, so it would not be allowed to wear without the penalties of sleeping in armor.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 2 - Partial*

Initiative:

22 - Domoris - Dive Attack (move to 6,8 - 5' elevation) HIT for 27 damage before DR
21 - Mind Flayer #1 - 5' step (4,7), Casts spell
21 - Mind Flayer #2 - 5' step (4,9), Uses spell like ability on defensive
21 - Mind Flayer #3 - Mind Blast all within shaded blue cone
21 - Mind Flayer #4 - Mind Blast all within shaded blue cone
21 - Morph - 7 bites - 2 HIT Mind Flayer #2 for 14 damage before DR
15 - Davan - _Stunned_
15 - Dreadnought - _Stunned_
14 - Void - _Helpless_
12 - Darv - _Dark Knowledge (+1d6 dmg)_
10 - Hudder - Attack MF#2 - 1 HIT for 26 damage before DR



Bird-Domoris caws in anger as the things tear at his mind, and blood-fury begins to take over. A dark blur, the druid dives for the nearest foe, his feathery form becoming more hardened and oddly fanged as it does so.  The augmented talon tears through the flayers robe, and also finds a crease in the armor as it plunges into the creatures skin. 

Those who just emerged from the Rope Trick are suddenly deluged with wave after wave of intense mental pain and pressure.  Hudder, Davan, Void, and Morph all struggle to retain a grip on their conscious.  After straining with all his might, Void emerged from the tempest with his consciousness intact -- the gith had never experienced the mental powers of the illithids, having only heard from elders in his village.  Hudder is lucky to have been mentally sidetracked into wondering if he looked fat without his armor.  Morph shrugged the effect off with ease, but the priest goes stiff. [Void, Hudder AP Spent, Davan _Stunned_, Morph Will Save PASS]

A heartbeat later, the three undergoe the same onslaught.  All three are able to shake off the effects.

One of the flayers/squid-men outlined with the faint green light advances towards the stunned goliath, having realized that the warforged warrior offered no interest to his ilk.  Wary of the hydra standing across from it, it invokes some sort of innate power and reaches out towards the goliath -- and he disappears from view!

[sblock=Spellcraft DC20]
The mind flayer appeared to have used _Plane Shift_.
[/sblock]

The last of the mind flayers steps back and looks squarely at Void.  Intoning a few alien syllables in a garbled voice, it points its hand towards the Gith.  It penetrates his innate resistances and causes him to double over in pain.  _[Fort save Failed, AP would not help]_
[sblock=Void]
Your face blisters and begins to drip fluids, and your eyes cloud with blood - you cannot see!  The pain and agony are too much for you to handle and you fall to the ground, helpless in your tortuous mental prison.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcraft DC18]
The mindflayer cast the spell _Wrack_
[/sblock]

The seven headed hydra that is Morph shows a flurry of activity as it's heads sweep down and snap at the abberations that threaten him and his companions -- three of the creatures heads snap at the air surrounding the first mind flayer, whereas the other four heads box the closest mind flayer in -- 2 of the mouths close on the torso and shoulders of the flayer, opening slight wounds.


Taking a deep breath, Darv slides down the rope...his eyes widening as he sees the glowing Mind Flayers. "Hell and damn,"  he whispers. Taking a deep breath, he bellows out, "Strike at their tentacles! They're particularly sensitive, and they cannot bear to have them injured!"

"Ah've had squid before an' ah dunna care fer tha taste!" the repeated mental blasts seem to have muddled Hudder considerably but he lurches forward and delivers a blow to the squid approaching Lo-Kag with gusto.  Taking heed from the gnome, his swing cuts from top down, opening a gash along the creatures mouth and one tentacle, while continuing into the torso.  Green ichor begins to flow from the wound.

[D]aa[/D]

OOC:

Condition Summary:

Morph: _Polymorph Self_ (139 rounds)
Lo-Kag: _Stunned_
Dreadnought: _Stunned_
Hudder: (77/85)
Void: _Helpless_
Darv: _Barkskin_ (79 rounds)
Flayer #1: _Faerie Fire_ (3 rounds)
Flayer #2: _Faerie Fire_ (3 rounds)

Note: no light exists in the clearing except for the _Faerie fire_ effect on the two Flayers (shadowy illumination to 5', 10' for those with low-light vision), any PC without darkvision, i.e. Davan/Morph/Dreadnought/Domoris/Lo-Kag will not be able to see the other two in the heat of battle without stopping and making a listen check.


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph 49/49  AC 17*

The seven headed hydra that is Morph shows a flurry of activity as it's heads sweep down and snap at the abberations that threaten him and his companions.

[sblock=ooc]I don't think I can make the spellcraft checks because I was in the trick when they casted their spells.  5' step to (5,9)

Three bites at mindflayer 1.  Looks like only one that will have a chance to hit.  20 to attack and 6 damage.  Attacks and damage for mindflayer 1

Four bites at mindflayer 2.  Two with a possibility to hit this time.  24 and 20 to hit, 8 and 6 damage respectively.  Rolls for attacks and damage vs mindlflayer2 [/sblock]


----------



## Graf

Hudder -- *AC15*/11/15 *HP 77*/85 *DR 5/Magic ---AP 9/11--- Fort +11* [+14 vs. poison/spells]  *Ref +7* [+9 spells] _(Evasion)_ *Will +3* [+5 vs spells] [sblock=Additional stats]*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision 60', Spot +6, Listen +3, Search +15

AoO: +11 1d10+11

Stats assumptions he's sleeps with all of his magic items on except his armor and cloak (still aren't on) and his gauntlets (which he pulled on).[/sblock]


"Ah've had squid before an' ah dunna care fer tha taste!" the repeated mental blasts seem to have muddled Hudder considerably but he lurches forward and delivers a blow to the squid approaching Lo-Kag with gusto.

[sblock=OOC]
Hudder moves to 3-8 full attacking MF2 (4-9) and putting himself base to base with MF1 (4-7).
First Attack AC=23 for  20 damage, Second Attack miss (AC=11).
I -think- he's considered flanking with Morph (large creature threatens 2 squares?) if so he's gets a +2 to hit (AC 25) and sneak attack damage (a single measily extra point of damage).

If MF 2 is already dead when he gets there he'll attack MF 1. If they've both gotten away from him he'll move and attack (sacrificing the second attack).
If he moves and attacks he'd like to flank.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

[sblock]
don't firget my SR.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> don't firget my SR.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Void]
Don't worry, I didn't, but remember, it isn't _that_ high.   
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

Deep in battle lust, the bird-thing _changes_ in a blink into the angry form of Domoris, with tusks and wicked claws. The shifter barks out a word and suddenly grows to twice his size, looking at the abominations with hate in his eyes.

OOC: Shapechange back into Shifted-Domoris (since he's shifted, all his morphic qualities apply) as a swift action. Standard action to activate _belt of growth_. Elec. damage from ring (round 3) (1d6=5)


----------



## Rolzup

Taking a deep breath, Darv slides down the rope...his eyes widening as he sees the glowing Mind Flayers.  "Hell and damn," he whispers.  Taking a deep breath, he bellows out, "Strike at their tentacles!  They're particularly sensitive, and they cannot bear to have them injured!"

[sblock=OOC]Dark Knowledge Check: 20.  That's a roll of 1, thank you very much.  Still and all, enough to give everyone +1d6 damage vs. the flayers.

That takes a move action, so that and sliding down the rope are all he can do this turn.

And so far as the spell replacements go, I was really just thinking of the two that I mentioned -- _Guiding Light_ and _Blessed Aim_.  We're simply not an archery heavy group, and bonuses on ranged attacks don't seem worth wasting slots upon.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf

Rolzup said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Dark Knowledge Check: 20.  That's a roll of 1, thank you very much.  Still and all, enough to give everyone +1d6 damage vs. the flayers.
> 
> That takes a move action, so that and sliding down the rope are all he can do this turn.
> 
> And so far as the spell replacements go, I was really just thinking of the two that I mentioned -- _Guiding Light_ and _Blessed Aim_.  We're simply not an archery heavy group, and bonuses on ranged attacks don't seem worth wasting slots upon.[/sblock]



[sblock=Extra Damage!]I knew there was a reason I wanted to be going last...
Round 3 (extra damage from Darv's dark knowledge) (1d6=3)[/sblock]

[sblock=Darv's spells]I see your point. Was just curious...[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

Void cries in agony and falls on the ground, waving his hands in the air, he tries to find the rope..
He knew they were powerful, he just hoped that his friends will last.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 3*

Initiative:

22 - Domoris - Change, activate _Belt of Growth_, 5 dmg of electricity on MF#1 and #2
21 - Mind Flayer #1 - 5' step (3,6), draws and activates wand on self
21 - Mind Flayer #2 - Casts Defensively, disappears
21 - Mind Flayer #3 - 5' step to (7,9) Mind Blast all within shaded blue cone
21 - Mind Flayer #4 - Mind Blast all within shaded blue cone
21 - Morph - Sudden Shift, Fly 10' up, Fiery Burst on Mind Flayer #1 for 12 damage before DR
15 - Davan - _Stunned_
15 - Dreadnought - _Stunned_
14 - Void - _Helpless_
12 - Darv - _Stunned_
10 - Hudder - Attack Mind Flayer #1 - MISS



Deep in battle lust, the bird-thing _changes_ in a blink into the angry form of Domoris, with tusks and wicked claws. The shifter barks out a word and suddenly grows to twice his size, looking at the abominations with hate in his eyes.

The Mind Flayer that had just made the goliath disappear murmurs a few garbled syllables and then disappears.  

[sblock=Spellcraft DC20]
Used _Plane Shift_ on himself
[/sblock]

Whereas the other visible Flayer looks over the advancing hydra and steps carefully away, while drawing a stick from its belt, the tip glows briefly.  You see the the flow of ichor cease and the creature look refreshed.

Once again, waves of confusion and mental panic sweep over the group, the dwarf surprisingly shakes off both effects, as does the wizard/hydra.  The small gnome, however, stiffens. [Nat 1 for Darv, Hudder and Morph make both Will saves]

The warforged turned hydra rears it's ugly heads as one and roars in frustration in his ability to see most of his opponents and then again to reach the one that is a viable target in melee. As in answer to his frustrations there is a small explosion of fire behind the mindflayer that is covered in light. Suddenly the hydra grows a pair of reptilian wings and takes flight into the air ten feet above the battlefield.  After the smoke clears from the fiery eruption, only small smoldering scars can be seen upon the Flayers cloak.

[sblock=Spellcraft DC28]
The Flayer appears protected by _Lesser Visage of the Diety_\
[/sblock]

Focas onna 'caster he bellows, advancing on the wand wielding caster and slamming at it with his axe -- the dwarf feels in the groove as he swings the axe in a wide arc over his head, knowing that it was about to take a large chunk out of the squid-man.  At the last moment, the blade is turned away by an unseen force of sheer evil, causing the axe to sail wide, somewhat stunned by his futility, his follow-up swing is made without focus as the aura of evil washes over him.

[sblock=Spellcraft DC28]
Mind Flayer is protected by _Magic Circle vs Good_
[/sblock]

[D]aa[/D]

OOC:

Condition Summary:

Morph: _Polymorph Self_ (138 rounds)
Lo-Kag: _Stunned_
Dreadnought: _Stunned_
Hudder: (77/85)
Void: _Helpless_
Darv: _Barkskin_ (78 rounds), _Stunned_
Flayer #1: _Faerie Fire_ (2 rounds)


Note: no light exists in the clearing except for the _Faerie fire_ effect on the two Flayers (shadowy illumination to 5', 10' for those with low-light vision), any PC without darkvision, i.e. Davan/Morph/Dreadnought/Domoris/Lo-Kag will not be able to see the other two in the heat of battle without stopping and making a listen check.


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph AC 17 49/49 hp*

The warforged turned hydra rears it's ugly heads as one and roars in frustration in his ability to see most of his opponents and then again to reach the one that is a viable target in melee.  As in answer to his frustrations there is a small explosion of fire behind the mindflayer that is covered in light.  Suddenly the hydra grows a pair of reptilian wings and takes flight into the air ten feet above the battlefield.

[sblock=ooc]Use a fiery burst on the flayer that Morph can see(targeted to not hit allies).  Reflex DC 19.   No spell resistance(supernatural ability)12 damage Use sudden shift ability to fly straight up 10(immediate and move action).[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Once again, waves of confusion and mental panic sweep over the group, the dwarf surprisingly shakes off both effects, as does the wizard/hydra.  The small gnome, however, stiffens. [Nat 1 for Darv, Hudder and Morph make both Will saves]




[SBLOCK=OOC]
It is becoming clear that, no matter what else you can say about Darv, he is NOT a lucky man.  At all.  He'll need to stay well away from games of chance, methinks.
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf

Hudder -- *AC15*/11/15 *HP 77*/85 *DR 5/Magic ---AP 8/11--- Fort +11* [+14 vs. poison/spells]  *Ref +7* [+9 spells] _(Evasion)_ *Will +3* [+5 vs spells] [sblock=Additional stats]*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision 60', Spot +6, Listen +3, Search +15

AoO: +11 1d10+11

Stats assumptions he's sleeps with all of his magic items on except his armor and cloak (still aren't on) and his gauntlets (which he pulled on).[/sblock]

Through the muddled haze that is what's left of his brain *Hudder *thinks
[sblock=Dwarven]Tight spot. Can't retreat. No time to set up _glyphs_. Gonna have to make him teleport away like the other one.[/sblock]

Focas onna 'caster he bellows, advancing on the wand wielding caster and slamming it with powerful blows.

[sblock=OOC]
Five foot step to 2-7.

OK. So the only reasonable way to use action points, (i.e. to demonstrate that you're declaring their use before you see damage is to put it in the notes field of Invisible Caster -- EnWorld posts being editable and all).
[sblock=Attacks]AC=22*+5**, Damage 21+5
AC=22, Damage 15+4

Attack vs MF 1 (@3-6). | +1 Dwarven Waraxe +11/+6 1d10+11 (x3) | each respective 1d6 is the damage bonus from Darv's Dark knowledge and related to the attack it follows. I will use action points on any roll that generates an 18 or higher (priority on the higher roll, unless it's 25 or greater)
[sblock=* Action point]I would of course, make up a complex system and then promptly have both rolls fall into it. Since I can only spend one action point (Right?) I'll add it to the first roll.
Attack vs MF 1 (@3-6). |Action point I will add the higher of two dice rolled to the first attack. (1d6=5, 1d6=2)[/sblock]
[/sblock]


[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

Hampered by the lack of light, the shifter grumbles a few syllables, and a magic glow emanates from one of the trees. Just as quickly, the shifter changes into the sleek---but much larger---panther form.

OOC: _light_, then shapeshift to predator form.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 4*

Initiative:

22 - Domoris - Cast _Light_ on tree, shapeshift to predator form, 4 dmg to MF#1 from ring
21 - Mind Flayer #1 - Cast Defensively, hit Hudder with spell for 20 damage (1/2 cold, 1/2 untyped)
21 - Mind Flayer #3 - Uses spell like ability on defensive, floats 20' upwards
21 - Mind Flayer #4 - Move to (3,10) attack Davan with tentacle - HIT for 3 damage, Davan _grappled_ - 3 AoO hit for 26 dmg before DR
21 - Morph - 10' in the air, Move to (4,6), Disarm attempt fails (AoO hit for 3 damage), First 3 grapples fail due to AoO's hitting (12 damage), 4th Grapple check failed, 5th/6th Succeeded - Flayer #1 is _Pinned_ and takes 22 nonlethal damage before DR
15 - Davan - _Stunned_
15 - Dreadnought - _Stunned_
14 - Void - _Helpless_
12 - Darv - _Stunned_
10 - Hudder - Move to (2,6) attack MF#1 - MISS!



Hampered by the lack of light, the shifter grumbles a few syllables, and a magic glow emanates from one of the trees. Just as quickly, the shifter changes into the sleek---but much larger---panther form.  The illumination from the druid's spell bathes two more of the squid-men in its light, causing them to momentarily cover their eyes with their arms.

The illuminated flayer, looks on with annoyance at the dwarf before him, with a flick of his wrist, it launches a bolt of cold darkness at him with his left hand, hitting the unarmored dwarf smack in the center of his broad chest, causing him to stagger backwards a moment from the sheer evil force of the blow, but he is able to shrug it off. [Fortitude save PASS]

[sblock=Spellcraft DC18]
Flayer cast _Dark Bolt_
[/sblock]

One of the squid-men who just recently became visible moves underneath the warforged/hydra and misjudges the creature -- as three of the heads snap down upon the torso of the creature and open wounds that appear to be much smaller than expected.  Undetered by the assault, it flicks its tentacles over the stunned human and gnome, as if tasting each, before settling upon the priest -- wrapping one tentacle firmly around Davan's neck.

The other squid, realizing that he was now visible begins to float upwards, away from the forest floor.

[sblock=Spellcraft DC17]
Used _Levitate_ upon self
[/sblock] 

Morph roars in outrage, knowing that his opponents are both cowardly and protected by spells.  He then flies closer to the glowing mind flayer.  With his newly grown seven heads, he goes to work attempting to wrest the wand from the flayers hand, while the rest of his heads set about to intertwine themselves around the creature to make it still.  The first head darts at the wand, trying to knock it from its grasp, but is quickly smacked with one of the long tentacles framing its face.

Not giving up, he sends the remainder of his heads towards the creature and succeeds in overpowering it by sheer numbers, but not before several wounds appear on the hydra/wizard. [Flayer is _grappled_ and _pinned_]

Hudder grits his teeth against the pain, forcing his grunt into a bellow. Hu.. HA! Me mummy usta hit me 'ard'n 'at fer skip'n me chores!

Staying mobile on his feet he dances around to the left, swinging his ax with more gusto than skill at the now-pinned Flayer -- but his foot catches on a tree root and causes him to swing wide, narrowly missing one of the friendly hydra's many heads.

[D]aa[/D]

OOC:

Condition Summary:

Morph: (34/49) _Polymorph Self_ (137 rounds)
Lo-Kag: _Stunned_
Dreadnought: _Stunned_
Hudder: (57/85)
Void: _Helpless_
Darv: _Barkskin_ (77 rounds), _Stunned_
Davan:  (63/66) _Grappled_ and _Stunned_
Flayer #1: _Faerie Fire_ (1 rounds), _Grappled_ and _Pinned_



Note: no light exists in the clearing except for the _Faerie fire_ effect on the Flayer (shadowy illumination to 5', 10' for those with low-light vision), and the Light spell (20' radius -- white circle on map) (any PC without darkvision, i.e. Davan/Morph/Dreadnought/Domoris/Lo-Kag will not be able to see the other two in the heat of battle without stopping and making a listen check.


----------



## Graf

_this post edited to reflect the fact that the original action was impossible._

Hudder -- *AC15*/11/15 *HP 57*/85 *DR 5/Magic ---AP 7or8/11--- Fort +11* [+14 vs. poison/spells]  *Ref +7* [+9 spells] _(Evasion)_ *Will +3* [+5 vs spells] [sblock=Additional stats]*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision 60', Spot +6, Listen +3, Search +15

AoO: +11 1d10+11

Stats assumptions he's sleeps with all of his magic items on except his armor and cloak (still aren't on) and his gauntlets (which he pulled on).[/sblock]*Hudder *grits his teeth against the pain, forcing his grunt into a bellow. Hu.. HA! Me mummy usta hit me 'ard'n 'at fer skip'n me chores!

Before he can react Morph, in hydra form, latches onto the Mind Flayer, hauling the abomination up into the air.
Ah canna hit him if ya....

He glances around the battlefield and catches sight of the Mind Flayer latched onto the cleric. Tha doessna look good. *Hudder *bolts toward the flayer, missing spectacularly.


[sblock=Attacks assuming flanking with Domoris]Assume that since he's in cat form and the other flayer is floating out of reach that Domoris is going to move so at least one square is 5-6 (or 4-6).

Hudder's 5 foot move takes him to 2-6. Hudder moves see map 5.5 in s@s' following post.


1st: AC =14 rolled a one!
2nd: Invalidated by movement.

Likewise the following action point was never spent.
Hudder round 4 | Action point for an attack (IF the 2nd AC 22 attack hit last round). Take the higher one and add it to the second attack. (3,4) 
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph 49/49  AC 17*

Morph roars in outrage, knowing that his opponents are both cowardly and protected by spells.

[sblock=5 successful spellcraft checks]Nothing lower than a 33 [/sblock]

The flying hydra moves toward the still glowing mindflayer and it's heads reach down towards the creature, not seeking to hurt it, but seeking to hold it tight in his many mouths.

[sblock=ooc]Swift action to continue to fly(3 remaining).  Move to (4,6) How high is the "ceiling" in this area?  One disarm(the wand) attempt vs flayer1 followed by 6 grapple attempts.  I assumed the disarm counts as unarmed so I took a -4 to that.  Height is also included in attack/grapple/disarm rolls.  I am still 10' up so no AoO and I am not good so the magic circle won't help.

From the SRD:  "Hydras can attack with all their heads at no penalty, even if they move or charge during the round."  Not a special quality, so I should get it. 

Disarm(+12):  25 
Grapple1:  touch attack; grapple check; unarmed strike damage:  26, 33, 9 
Grapple2:  touch attack; grapple check; unarmed strike damage:  24, 19, 8 
Grapple3:  touch attack; grapple check; unarmed strike damage:  20, 26, 9 
Grapple4:  touch attack; grapple check; unarmed strike damage:  19, 20, 11 
Grapple5:  touch attack; grapple check; unarmed strike damage:  26, 27, 13 
Grapple6:  touch attack; grapple check; unarmed strike damage:  24, 20, 9 

For some reason should the grapple fail for magical reasons, Morph will attack instead(use first roll, but damage will be different(1d10+4+1d6).  Once the flayer is grappled, the next check is to pin it(and keep from speaking).  Even though, I get many grapple checks I doubt you would let me take them to let me move the grapple, correct?  How many can I do then to move the grapple?  [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Morph]

1) How did you calculate your disarm modifier?  +12  with a -4 penalty, so your base was +16?  It is a melee attack, so it should be at your base, which was  +7 in the preceding rounds as a hydra.

2) You really want to make this hard on me, don't you?   

3) So, since you do not have improved grab as a feat, as your heads swing in to attempt to grapple, the flayer will get AoO's in order to avoid the initiation of the grapple.  What I am trying to determine is whether the flayer will be able to AoO _each_ grapple attempt, or if it would require Combat Reflexes to do so more than once.

4) As far as the combat reflexes of the hydra, the ability of the creature to attack with all of its heads is iconic to the monster, but it is granted by the combat reflexes feat -- what I do not see covered anywhere is whether you gain the use of all of the feats of the form selected (for example, the hydra also has Iron Will and toughness as feats, but you wouldn't gain access to them as a Lvl 1 M. Transmogrifist)

[D]aa[/D]

So, after reading many pages of many books, here is what I have decided:

The flayer will get 4 AoOs to avoid your 1st 4 grapple checks -- as it has 4 tentacles that attack as part of a full attack option (similar to your 7 head attacks)  That leaves 2 grapple checks that are unopposed.

Your disarm check failed, due to the incorrect modifier being used -- should have been at most +7 for the melee attack, +1 for higher ground......

What type of maneuvrability is granted with sudden shift?  I can't find it anywhere...  I'm assuming average or good, but again, cannot find anything decisive anywhere.

I won't allow the Dark Knowledge (Foe) modifier to work in the grapple, because a) it is for lethal damage and b) the rules state that although you possess natural weapons (bites), they aren't used that way during a grapple, thus being forced to deal nonlethal damage (without taking a further -4 penalty)

[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

Ignoring the floating squid thing for now, Beast-Domoris turns on the one grappling the human. A savage attack ensues.

OOC: 5ft step to (5,9), Full attack MF#3. Because of _belt_, AC is 18, +14 bite (1d8+16+1 Con) and +8 morphic talon (1d8+4), Grp +18. Bite: AC 16, 20hp +1 Con; Talon: AC 22, 9hp.


----------



## Graf

_OOC If Hudder is attacking a grappled foe his chance to hit improves vastly, no?_


----------



## EvolutionKB

[sblock=S@s]Disarm:  +3BAB +4 Str +1 height +8 size -4 unarmed= +12.  Don't forget the wand is not considered a weapon so the flayer gets a -4 to the roll.

Remember I am 10' above the flayer when I attempt the grapples, it doesn't threaten me, so no AoO.



			
				From the SRD said:
			
		

> A hydra’s Combat Reflexes feat allows it to use all its heads for attacks of opportunity.




This all it says about the hydra's attacks and the combat reflexes feat.  The feat description above makes it clear that the feat has nothing to do with the hydra's ability to attack with all heads after a move.

The fly manuverability I am unsure of, I don't know of any errata or anything on it.  Dark knowledge ruling is fine by me.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Hudder]
Grappling denies the grapplee's dex AC Bonus, Pinning subtracts 4 from its AC.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Morph]
Although you are 10' above the creature when you attempt to grapple/disarm, you DO have to bring some portion of yourself within range of the creature in order to attempt it, which would open the door to an AoO from the flayer's tentacles.

I do see in the SRD the mention that "Certain monsters do not provoke AoO's when attempting a grapple", but I cannot find any documentation that it would pertain to a hydra, especially as it does not have _Improved Grapple/Grab_ as a feat.  



			
				From Wizard's All about Grappling said:
			
		

> A grapple attack begins with grabbing a foe.
> 
> You can't grapple anything until you get your hands on it first. For most player characters, grabbing a foe for a grapple attack requires a successful melee touch attack.
> 
> The grab provokes an attack of opportunity from the foe being grabbed. If the attack of opportunity hits and deals damage, the grab automatically fails (see page 156 in the Player's Handbook). If the attack of opportunity doesn't hit, or if it hits and deals no damage (as it might if the target has damage reduction), it doesn't automatically defeat the grab, but the grab still fails if the melee touch attack fails.




As it doesn't mention either here or in the PHB about reach and grappling, I have to say that AoO's would be allowed per my reasoning above.  

I am more than willing to change my view if supporting documentation can be shown to the contrary.

Also, how about we agree that when _sudden shifted_, you gain your flight with average manuevrability.


[/sblock]


----------



## Graf

[sblock=OOC -- Here's hoping...]... that MF 1 has a nice, high dexterity. Cause without Domoris flanking I'm looking at a 19 AC even with the AP.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 5*

Initiative:

22 - Domoris - 5' step to (5,9), attack MF#4 - bite MISS, talon HIT for 9 dmg before DR
21 - Mind Flayer #1 - [Pinned] - attempts to Use spell like ability on the defensive while pinned - FAIL
21 - Mind Flayer #3 - Rise another 10', Mind Blast at Hudder/Morph/MF#1
21 - Mind Flayer #4 - Grappling w/ Davan - attach remaining 3 tentacles for 11 damage
21 - Morph - 20' in the air - Grapple Mind Flayer, fall.  Morph takes 3 nonlethal damage.
15 - Davan - _Stunned_ and _ Grappled _
15 - Dreadnought - _Stunned_
14 - Void - _Helpless_
12 - Darv - _Stunned_
10 - Hudder - Attacks MF#4 - HIT due to _Grapple_ for 26 damage before DR



Ignoring the floating squid thing for now, Beast-Domoris turns on the one grappling the human. A savage attack ensues --Domoris' teeth fail to sink into the creatures body, but his claw tears a large gash, causing it to drip ichor briefly before most of it seals itself.

The glowing Mind Flayer makes no sound, but begins to thrash around after a second or two.  [Use SLA on defensive while Pinned FAIL vs DC35]

The floating Flayer begins to work itself into a frenzy as it sees its compatriot begin to work its tentacles over the stunned human and rises higher into the air while unleashing more mental turmoil into the area, not bothering to spare its own kind from the effects.  Morph thinks he can feel some sort of movement in the flayer in his grip, and thinks it may be some sort of maniacal laughter.
[Hudder will save PASS, Morph uses AP to PASS.  Both Flayers appear unaffected]

The final flayer continues to silently work its tentacles over Davan's neck, face and skull, writhing and moving with preternatural speed and agility -- Domoris has no idea what the creature intends to do, but it doesn't appear good for one's skull...  The unware priest's face remains expressionless during the entire ordeal.

The wizard/hydra continues to beat its tiny wings harder and harder, climbing slightly higher into the jungle night with the still mind flayer in the writhing cluster of necks and heads.  It then positions the creature underneath itself as best as it can manage and then free falls to the forest floor, trying its best to mash the flayer into a bloody pulp with its heavy body.

At the last second, however, the flayer discovers its new found freedom from the heads and lurches to the side, avoiding the brunt of the blow, but somewhat dazed by the experience. [Reflex save successful, Flayer damaged ]

[sblock=Morph]
I gave the flayer a reflex DC of 20 for the manuevre to avoid the brunt of the smashing.
I converted all the damage the you would have taken for a 20' fall to nonlethal for Morph, due to the combination of some padding (mind flayers body) and the conscious decision to fall.
[/sblock]

Hudder watches as the flying hydra heads off into the night sky.
Ah canna hit him if ya....

He glances around the battlefield and catches sight of the Mind Flayer latched onto the cleric. _Tha doessna look good._

The dwarf springs into action bolting around the writhing gith and attacking the Mind Flayer with inaccurate gusto.  The blow from the axe catches the flayer somewhat unaware, as it is focusing all of its attention on its hold on the humans head and neck.


[D]aa[/D]

OOC:

Condition Summary:

Morph: (34/49 w/3 nonlethal) _Polymorph Self_ (136 rounds)
Lo-Kag: _Stunned_
Dreadnought: _Stunned_
Hudder: (57/85)
Void: _Helpless_
Darv: _Barkskin_ (76 rounds), _Stunned_
Davan:  (52/66) _Grappled_ and _Stunned_
Flayer #1: _Faerie Fire_ (0 rounds), _Grappled_ and _Pinned_ - drawn into Morph's square



Note: no light exists in the clearing except for the _Faerie fire_ effect on the Flayer (shadowy illumination to 5', 10' for those with low-light vision), and the Light spell (20' radius -- white circle on map) (any PC without darkvision, i.e. Davan/Morph/Dreadnought/Domoris will not be able to see the other two in the heat of battle without stopping and making a listen check. 

White Border: Radius of Light spell
Light Blue Border: Mind Blast AoE
Yellow triangle in Morph's token is the direction he is facing (NW currently), must move at least 20'/round to keep flying (average maneuvrability)


----------



## Graf

[sblock=s@s]Sorry, bit confused. There isn't anything next to Hudder's name in post 492 so I wasn't sure what happened.
It looks like hudder has moved, but if Morph pulled MF 1 up into the air first did I actually hit? If MF1 is in 4-6 during my turn then I would expect I wouldn't move or I'd move to 4-5 (or to 5-5 if I had to to get under the MF and strike at it).

Since we've moved to round 5 (and got mind blasted again) I'm assuming that it's top of the round right?
Since I'm doing poorly at guessing what people are going to do I think I'll wait before posting and action this time.

Having a great time, hopefully we can get the rest of the party awake again soon.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph the hydra continues his flight angling upward as well attempting to carry the struggling mindflayer with him.

[sblock=ooc]How high is the "ceiling" is this area?  My current speed in only 20'.  I have to maintain half that for min forward speed so it's 10' not twenty..  I use my standard action to make a grapple check with a head to move the grapple 10' upward 60 degree angle(I do this until I succeed).  Remaining checks are to do damage.  If am already at the ceiling, I'll move to get near Hudder, and stop flying angling myself to fall on top of the flayer.  How much damage would a falling 4000lb hydra do?  (20d6 by my calculations)

Grapple checks:  16,27,16,34,18,32,24
Damage rolls:  5,9,8,10,5,5,10

Rolls [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Agggaahhh...

Moans the Gitz.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Hudder]
You are actually correct, your last action (in round 4) would have been for naught, as the flayer had been yanked into Morph's square by the grapple, so your movement would have been affected in order for you to make your attack -- instead of moving to (2,6) it would have been necessary to move to (4,6).  I'll update.  

Your round 5 action is not posted yet, so that is why in post 492 you do not see any action next to your name yet.

I'm glad you are enjoying it -- I have a feeling those who are stunned who not share your viewpoint.     But I am trying to make things as realistic as possible while adding the thrill, horror, and fantasy of the situation.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Morph]

Ceiling in this area is the sky -- the trees are quite dense around the campsite, but there is no canopy directly above you.

A hydra with wings would operate just like a dragon in my mind.  Since you are size Huge, you wouldn't be effective against a size medium creature per the info below. 



> Crush (Ex)
> This special attack allows a flying or jumping dragon of at least Huge size to land on opponents as a standard action, using its whole body to crush them. Crush attacks are effective only against opponents three or more size categories smaller than the dragon (though it can attempt normal overrun or grapple attacks against larger opponents).
> 
> A crush attack affects as many creatures as can fit under the dragon’s body. Creatures in the affected area must succeed on a Reflex save (DC equal to that of the dragon’s breath weapon) or be pinned, automatically taking bludgeoning damage during the next round unless the dragon moves off them. If the dragon chooses to maintain the pin, treat it as a normal grapple attack. Pinned opponents take damage from the crush each round if they don’t escape.
> 
> A crush attack deals the indicated damage plus 1½ times the dragon’s Strength bonus (round down).



[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

[sblock=S@S]Seems fair enough to me, but what about:  Falling Objects 

Surely a hydra is not a object, but maybe I am getting too much to realist thinking here.  Perhaps a reflex save or some kind of check to manuver the flayer under my body?  The biggest difference between the dragon's crush attack and what I am trying to do is that the dragon's victims aren't held the dragon's mouth, they have a chance to move out of the way of it's bulk(which to me constitutes a bigger impact than the size differences).  Here, I am controlling through a possible grapple check(perhaps?) to place it below my body as I drop to the ground.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Morph]

The two sources appear to be somewhat at odds with each other -- on one hand, you have a gargantuan or collosal dragon, which weigh thousands of tons, which only causes 4d8 or so of damage with a crush attack -- by the falling objects rules, it would easily be a 20d6 type of event.

On the other, you have a hydra/wizard, who has a mind flayer grappled in its heads, and plans on falling upon the flayer, without falling upon its own heads (thereby crushing portions of its own body).  And the hydra form is definitely more than 200 lbs and would create a 20d6 type of event.........

Must think.

[/sblock]


----------



## Graf

_Post updated to match up with prior round. (original text at bottom)_

Hudder -- *AC15*/11/15 *HP 57*/85 *DR 5/Magic ---AP 7/11--- Fort +11* [+14 vs. poison/spells]  *Ref +7* [+9 spells] _(Evasion)_ *Will +3* [+5 vs spells] [sblock=Additional stats]*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision 60', Spot +6, Listen +3, Search +15

AoO: +11 1d10+11

Stats assumptions he's sleeps with all of his magic items on except his armor and cloak (still aren't on) and his gauntlets (which he pulled on).
Assuming the action point wasn't spent last round.[/sblock]


*Hudder *lays into the squidman as it gnaws on the cleric. "Keep on chewing there! Ah be having yer head for a cooking of me own!"

[sblock=Round 5 -- First Attack: Hoping the Mind Flayers AC is 19...]
AC 16+3* for 26 damage
Round Five on MF 4, flanking with Domoris (+2 to hit;+1d6 sneak attack). Spend AP if hit AC of 15 or greater. 

*=Rolled a 3 and 1 for the action points.[/sblock]

[sblock=Second attack]
AC 23 (yay!) for 23 damage (boo!)

Second attack round 6. Flaking with Domoris. Since I've already declared an action point on the "primary" roll there's no AP for this one. [/sblock]

[sblock=Old post]Hudder watches as the flying hydra heads off into the night sky.
Ah canna hit him if ya....

He glances around the battlefield and catches sight of the Mind Flayer latched onto the cleric. Tha doessna look good.

The dwarf springs into action bolting to 2-11 and attacking the Mind Flayer with inaccurate gusto.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 6*

Initiative:

22 - Domoris - Attack MF#4 - bite HIT for 18 damage +1 con before DR
21 - Mind Flayer #1 - Use SLA defensively, disappear
21 - Mind Flayer #3 - Float another 10' upwards - now 40' up - - Mind Blast on campsite
21 - Mind Flayer #4 - Grappling w/ Davan - Extract Brain - Davan dies. 
21 - Morph - Dismiss Polymorph, draw Sunrod
15 - Dreadnought - Attacks MF#4 - HIT for 16 damage before DR
14 - Void - _Helpless_
12 - Darv - _Stunned_
10 - Hudder - _Stunned_


Determined, Beast-Domoris does the only thing it can---attack viscously, hoping to take the monster down. The bite was particularly nasty, staggering the flayer, but does not deter it from its frenzied task.

The flayer underneath the hydra finds an opening and winks out of sight. [Use SLA on defensive check PASS]

The floating flayer continues to climb higher into the night air (for those able to see it) and bombards the campsite once more with waves of mental disorder and pain.  Morph fights off the effects once more, but the dwarf immediately stiffens. [Nat 1 for Hudder will save]

With a sickening and horrific loud crunch, Davan's eyes roll into the back of his head as his body falls to the ground.  Blood spurts from the large hole in the top of his head, while the flayer's skin takes on a redish hue, as the brain is quickly devoured. 

Knowing a flayer still lurks around them, and knowing his hydra form would be next to useless without light, Morph silently lets the polymorph spell fade and intones a quick word as he falls to the ground. Able to speak once again, he yells out, "We need more light,"  and he pulls a sunrod from his pack.

The light pours from the stubby rod, illuminating the flayer standing over Davan's shattered skull and corpse.  Morph looks upwards into the sky, but fails to see the flayer that he _knows_ must be somewhere up there. [No Feather Fall, as Morph was on the ground (crushing the Mind Flayer #1 at the end of last round)]

Dreadnought, half bent with a gauntlet-like hand raised to his head, slowly comes upright again as he fights his way back through the screaming chaos the strange power had imposed on him. One by one, memories rejoin their brothers to re-establish the proper sequence of events. Gleaming eyes deeply set in an adamantine cowling scan the battlefield and identify a glowing target.

He rushes to attack!  His blade swings high overhead and strikes the flayer on one shoulder, cutting through flesh and armor as it continues through its body on a diagonal course.  The blade exits the creature near the ground and the flayer slumps to the ground dead, its tentacles continue to pulsate for a few moments before they go limp.




[D]aa[/D]

OOC:

Condition Summary:

Morph: (34/49 w/3 nonlethal) 
Lo-Kag: _Stunned_
Dreadnought: 
Hudder: (57/85) _Stunned_
Void: _Helpless_
Darv: _Barkskin_ (75 rounds), 
Davan: _Dead_



Note: no light exists in the clearing except for the _Faerie fire_ effect on the Flayer (shadowy illumination to 5', 10' for those with low-light vision), and the Light spell (20' radius -- white circle on map) (any PC without darkvision, i.e. Morph/Dreadnought/Domoris will not be able to see the other two in the heat of battle without stopping and making a listen check. 

White Border: Radius of _Light _ spell and Sunrod
 Blue Border: Mind Blast AoE)


----------



## stonegod

OOC: Oh, yeah...  Silly Assassin's Creed...

Determined, Beast-Domoris does the only thing it can---attack viscously, hoping to take the monster down. The bite was particularly nasty....

OOC: Attacking w/ Flank: Bite:AC 34, AC 34, 18hp+1 Con; Talon: AC: 14, 6hp


----------



## EvolutionKB

Knowing a flayer still lurks around them, and knowing his hydra form would be next to useless without light,  Morph silently lets the polymorph spell fade and intones a quick word as he falls to the ground.  Able to speak once again, he yells out, "We need more light,"  and he pulls a sunrod from his pack.

[sblock=ooc]Standard action:  get rid of polymorph, immediate cast feather fall on self.
move action, pull out sunrod





0: Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1: Feather fallx1, lesser orb of fire, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease
2: incendiary slime
3: haste, slow, animate weapon
4: flame whips[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought, half bent with a gauntlet-like hand raised to his head, slowly comes upright again as he fights his way back through the screaming chaos the strange power had imposed on him. One by one, memories rejoin their brothers to re-establish the proper sequence of events. Gleaming eyes deeply set in an adamantine cowling  scan the battlefield and identify a glowing target.

He rushes to attack!

(Targeting nearest illithid he can see)
Attack: 25 (including AP)
Damage: 16
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1596934/
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1596936/ (the AP)


----------



## Graf

*Hudder* stands frozen mouth open, eyes bulging mid-bellow.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Round 7 - Domoris is up.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 7 - end of combat*

The shadowy form of the last flayer, floating above the campsite, winks out of view, just like the others.  

The campsite goes quiet once again.  A half-minute later, Darv and Hudder regain their consciousness, and look around to put the pieces together of what happened.  The whole experience of losing time was quite unsettling for their consciousness.

The all-consuming pain that has wracked the gith slowly fades, and his sight returns to find the grisly scene before him -- he had heard the sound of Davan's brain being wrenched from his skull, but did not quite know what was actually happening, as he had only heard the stories of such things in his childhood, not so much as experienced it first hand.


OOC: Unless Domoris can somehow reach the flayer/immobilize it by the end of his turn, the last one will _plane shift_ away.  If there is something that Domoris wants to try, then I will be happy to change/update.


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph 34/49 3 nonlethal*

Morph walks slowly over to the dead mindflayer.  He tries not to look at the form of their cleric, head covered in blood, bone shards from his skull littering the ground.  He casts a minor spell, one that would let him detect any magical objects that the mindflayer carries.

[sblock=ooc]Cast detect magic and use my monocle to identify any magic items I find.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Morph]
Your magical sight reveals nothing at first, until you peel the creatures cloak away, which exposes the shiny silver metal shirt it wears underneath.  You instantly recognize it as a mithral chain shirt.  It has an aura of faint abjuration.  Nothing else on the creature carries an aura.
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf

_edited to reflect Darv's speech post #516_
....GIVE YA INDAGEST... *Hudder *springs back into action.

Kyber's balls, he mutters surveying the lanscape around him before squatting down next to the cleric's body. Lad never had a chance. Damn'd thing, los'n a priest.

These tha bastards tha got *Barak*, fer sure., he says surveying the wound.



			
				Rolzup said:
			
		

> Darv sits on the ground, rubbing his temples and wincing.  "That hurt more than seems reasonable," he groans.  "I've never felt anything like that before, and would much rather not experience it again.  Ever."
> 
> He looks up, flinching slightly at the sudden motion.  "We need to determine some method of protector ourselves from those accursed things.  Or, failing that, of hiding from them.  And the quicker, the better."



Aye. Yer right about that. *Hudder *off the gnome a hand in getting to his feet.
Shudda put _wards _'n _alarms _around. Amateur mistake.

He looks at *Darv*. Yer gonna need ta say tha last rites while I strip 'n shroud 'em.

If the gnome looks shaken, he gives him a friendly (bone-jarring) thump. Is' not tha end o' tha world. He died brave 'n in battle. There's something ta be said fer tha' sorta end. You've tha Will no? We'll make sure his folk get his items, so they'll have the most important parta him.

When *Hudder *discovers there's no will (and that the group has been burying people's magic items with their bodies) he's positively aghast. Tha's no good at all. Yah leave there magic out here in tha jungle 'n those dark savages 'll get it. An' then tha drow'll use it to call back thar souls an' use 'em for 'ideous rites! 

Yah canna just leave the items here, they'll be bound fer all eternaty in evviiil weapons 'n used ta murder thar fellas! Tha's how they tha dro make _bane _weapons!

[sblock=Anyone with decent Knowledge Arcana?]
Drow do bind spirits into equipment, usually elementals. However the idea that the drow bind people's souls into weaponry seems... rather unlikely.
(Unless s@s says otherwise of course).

Of course, convincing Hudder of this fact is... tricky. He has no comprehension of even the most basic rudiments of magical theory. Logical argument falls flat in the face of hyperbole, arm waving, third hand accounts of "some fella wuz killed by his own bother's spirit! me mate ir'Makan was there!" and sheer stubbornness.

So far as Hudder's concerned the second they turn their backs the drow will swoop in, steal the items and bind their comrade's soul in a bane weapon.
[/sblock]

In the face of this crisis *Hudder *springs into action. First he prepares the body, laying out the cleric's the items on his own cloak and wrapping and shrouding the body. Once the last rites are completed he turns to the items. 
He has witnesses (probably Darv and Morph) make a list of the items, binds the bundle up and places a _greater glyph of warding_ on the whole thing. He then wraps it in another blanket and stows it carefully in his pack.
We're gonna need ta make an investigation ta determine who's tha proper recipient. I know Tharask fella specializes in this in Sharn....
[sblock=The Ward]Don't have time to check the rules but if possible the glyph is keyed to"Davan's next of kin". At the very least it's keyed to his racial type (so it'd be human). 
He'll make sure the witnesses have a chance to examine the glyph and confirm that it's properly keyed.

He is from a clan of bankers, so everything will be proper and orderly.[/sblock]

Next he announces that Will-bearers need to be designated, and nominates himself (Yah know my reputation as a Kundarak), Darv (a gnome of keen mind 'n good character!) and Morph (everyone knows 'forged are trustworthy!).
Everyone is then "interviewed" about their next of kin (where they live, how to find them), next-next of kin (etc),  and next-next-next of kin (etc), which items they're carrying (do they all go to the next of kin, or are they split up, etc), any last words they may have, do they wish for the respective kin to know the details of their demise, etc?

Short of flying away it's almost impossible to put him off, assertions of lack of interest in the process, lack of kin, and so forth only generate a torrent of stories. Everyone who doesn't plug their ears with wax has heard that Hudder's delivered no less'n 13 Wills ta kin in me decades as an adventurer. I canna tell you tha comfort an' closure tha see'n tha objects of tha deceased brings ta those left behind. Dunna mean to sound crude but in some cases tha financial support is also needed. Why one Cyrian fella I traveled wit' come back ta find his wife liv'n in Talenta Plains onnacounta hav'n no place ta go afta tha Mourning. Wit' tha money from selling his rapier they was able ta travel ta Q'barra. Got a letter from her jus' last year, seddled down in Newthrone'n opened up a bakery.

Barring some sort of extreme act by the party (_charm_ing *Hudder *or tying him up) by morning three meticulously copied wills containing the details of each party member are in the possession of three will-bearers.


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph continues to concentrate on the armor, knowing the power of his monocle would identify the precise magic that is contained within the armor.  "Davan deserves a warrior's burial.  We can hold his items of magic for return to the temple.  I know if I would fall I would want my items returned to where they came, House Cannith if you should know."   Morph isn't shy about letting the dwarf know that his alligiances lie with another house.

The warforged continues, eyes flashing with inner light.  "There is more at work here than giants, I fear.  I may be wrong, but I don't think mindflayers are real common.  For one of them to contact our Gith friend, and then attack us on our way to the giants is not a mere coincidence.  They might even be behind the attack back in Stormreach."

"Now, I think it would not be wise to stay here.  The flayers know where we are and could strike again if we were to stay.  I will say that we should move on at least for a day before resting."


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Morph]
The armor is a _Mithril Chain Shirt +1_
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph removes the chain shirt from the body of the mindflayer, regardless of the gore dripping from the links.  "This is enchanted, and mithral as well.  Let's pack it up and take it with us.  Hudder can wear it while he rests...so he doesn't have to fight...in that coat...if we are attacked again while the rest of you sleep."


----------



## stonegod

Beast-Domoris prowls the grounds in frustration after the battle. When the dwarf looks at him and tries to get him to commit to some madness, the shifter changes into the large bird form and flies off into the canopy to get a view of the surrounds and avoid the madman.


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought bemusedly cooperates with Hudder's requests, though it takes time with his plodding style of speech.

When it's over he mentions, "I never knew what was happening...one moment I was on guard, the next...it was too late. I regret that I could not save him."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

I knew they were powerful from stories but I didn't expect them to be so powerful.
Grunt the Gitz.
He is so ashamed of himself, being so helpless in front of his arch-enemies and party members. He needs to meditate and rethink the whole encounter, how did he fell to their magic? There are tactics and plans to be thought off before the next session with the Illithid will take place.

AS for Davan's death, the priest saved him on the boat, so honor and respect should take place. Void is silent during the burial, but his keen senses are high, not wanting to be caught unprepared once again by the wicked flayers.


----------



## Rolzup

Darv sits on the ground, rubbing his temples and wincing.  "That hurt more than seems reasonable," he groans.  "I've never felt anything like that before, and would much rather not experience it again.  Ever."

He looks up, flinching slightly at the sudden motion.  "We need to determine some method of protector ourselves from those accursed things.  Or, failing that, of hiding from them.  And the quicker, the better."


----------



## Graf

Darv said:
			
		

> Darv sits on the ground, rubbing his temples and wincing.  "That hurt more than seems reasonable," he groans.  "I've never felt anything like that before, and would much rather not experience it again.  Ever."
> "We need to determine some method of protector ourselves from those accursed things.  Or, failing that, of hiding from them.  And the quicker, the better."



Aye. Yer right about that. *Hudder *off the gnome a hand in getting to his feet.
Shudda put _wards _'n _alarms _around. Amateur mistake.

He looks over at *Darv*. Yer gonna need ta say tha last rites while I strip 'n shroud 'em.
_segway into this post_

*****************************



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Dreadnought bemusedly cooperates with Hudder's requests, though it takes time with his plodding style of speech.
> 
> When it's over he mentions, "I never knew what was happening...one moment I was on guard, the next...it was too late. I regret that I could not save him."



*Hudder*, having finished painstaking copying down and checking everything *Dreadnought *says replies...

Darkblindness 's a terrible curse ta bear.
s'not yer fault laddy. 'forged 'er remarkable, er, people but yeh was built by humans. We 'ave a saying....  *Hudder *abruptly seems to reconsider what he was going to say. "Well! Better go talk ta *Domoris*!

[sblock=The Saying]A weapon is only as good as it's maker...

I love the idea that dwarves have a bunch of offensive sayings about they don't say, but everyone knows about. And that gnomes have the same sort of sayings, but only they know about.

Or maybe it's a stupid idea...[/sblock] 

***************
*Hudder *comes to a stop at the base of a large tree. *Domoris*... We canna have tha conversation if yah dunna come down here. Jus' need ta ask you a couple of _simple_  questions. *Hudder *looks at the tree for a minute, dragonmark covered muscles ripple as he considers climbing it. When he looks up the shifter is gone.

Fer tha luvva... *Hudder *makes a sour face.
Ol' Irontooth takes in shifter lads, he mutters to himself.
*Hudder *writes down Domoris: Douven ir'Kandac -- Sharn Reformatory for Wayward Youths. 
Then in block letters next to it: PROVISIONAL.
*Hudder *glowers up at the jungle canopy.
Ye've got kin shifter, somewhere...


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought regards Hudder with confusion as the dwarf walks away to talk to Domoris, though it's tricky telling the emotion just from the tilt of his head and posture of his blocky body.

After waiting a moment for elaboration on the saying which does not come, he clumps over to Darv.

"If it is any consolation," he says slowly, "I do not think that the tactic they used on Davan will work on Morph or I. Though their other abilities seem to."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*



			
				Rolzup said:
			
		

> He looks up, flinching slightly at the sudden motion.  "We need to determine some method of protector ourselves from those accursed things.  Or, failing that, of hiding from them.  And the quicker, the better."




I'm not familiar with such a protection, you cannot hide from those things, they hunt your thoughts and mind. Thought ... once I climbed the extraterrestrial room they stopped.


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph speaks in response to the Gith and Darv.  "You are correct, the rope trick transports us to an extraplanar location, one that border our own plane.  The more people we can fit in there the better.  We need to get moving now...before they come back for seconds."   Morph looks down upon the ground where gray matter and blood were scattered.


----------



## Graf

Hold on now... Where we gonna move to tonight? *Hudder *looks up from assembling the fallen clerics items on his cloak.

Y'all can't see inna dark, an running around with lights is gonna brinna drow on us fer sure. The unfortunate circumstances mean tha' we can all fit in tha' 'trick now, better ta rest up 'n get the spellcasters back into prime shape.
Now tha' I've seen 'em I can set up some _wards _'n _alarms _onna ground fer good measure.

We handed 'em a licking of a sort, 'n that fella who was there leader probably used up at least a few of his big magics.

He tries ta _scry _us inna morning 'n ah can try ta break it again. Plus you 'n Darv can _dispel _as well.


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

"We can stay then if you wish.  Light may bring drow to us, but the smell of blood could bring worse.  I don't want to go far, maybe an hours hike.  I can't cast another rope trick, but our guide may find us suitable shelter.  I have no magic of dispelling at my disposal.  So we rely on your wards and Darv's spells."  Morph hikes off into the brush, wishing to move on as much as ridding himself of the dwarf's prescence.
Several feet into the jungle, Morph reaches down and picks up a piece of wood, he tosses it into the air before commanding a burst of flame to come into being near it, creating a suitable torch to guide them.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Plan?  Climb into the existing 'Trick or move on to find a new campsite?  Its about 2 hrs till dawn.


----------



## Graf

hudder squads down on the ground to wait and see what the others do. If everybody decides to head off he'll crawl back up the trick get on his armor and go with.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Let me be ahead of the party, I'll sneak and try to see if any danger lies ahead of our path.
He looks at the guide.
what is our path?


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Ganyon*

"Right," He looks up to the stars, then back down to the jungle.  He waits until Hudder has re-emerged from the 'Trick.

"Dis way."

He heads off into the brush after grabbing a sunrod from his pack.

The gith moves quickly into the brush after him, trying to keep him within sight as he strides off into the deeper foliage.

The cool morning air combines with the dew on the plants to serve as a chilling reminder of what just happened at the prior campsite.  

Less than 30 minutes later, Ganyon leads you to a secluded spot -- surrounded on three sides by a low hill. 

"Der, I figger you spellcastin' types can get yer rest on here fer a bit, while we wait fer da sun tah come up."


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Now that they were resting, Morph looks down at his metallic form and sees that he is still wounded.  In the aftermath of the chaotic battle, he had forgotten.  He pulls a wand from his belt and taps himself with it twice.

15 damage repaired(fully repaired) 

Satisfied that his wand did it's work, Morph sits down and rests his mind, preparing it for the burden of preparing his spells.  "We are almost there,"  he says suddenly, "right Ganyon?  It is best for us to move out of the way of battle.  Drow could be attracted to us and the smell of blood could attract any number of horrific beasts.  Camping during the day will help with the threat of drow and other nocturnal hunters."


----------



## Graf

Once we're camped out in the new location Hudder puts an alarm (set to audible ring) and two lesser wards (keyed to creature type elf) on either side.


----------



## stonegod

Bird-Domoris follows from above, already having his rest.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The group rests as Bird-Domoris roosts uneasily in an overhead tree.   No alarm or glyph goes off while the others wait for the sun to rise.

The morning sky begins to take on various hues of blue and red as the sun peaks over the horizon, slowly bathing the jungle once more in its glory.

A few scattered clouds look to be forming off to the west, and the thought of rain enters most of the groups minds.

It had still only been a matter of hours since the group lost two of its members, and the loss of their prescence was still quite alien.

[D]aa[/D]

The morning dew is thick as camp is broken.  Ganyon quickly puts out a small cooking fire he used to make a crude porridge of sorts, which he eats heartily, offering it to any of those who may be of need of nourishment.

"It ain't much, but its got what da body needs to keep goin' in dis place....."

"If'n de Traveller be willing, we should be to de Titan's Teeth by sundown."


----------



## Graf

*Hudder *passes around some dried boar gut from his pack and takes a small bowl of porridge. 

Never seen the teeth meself.


----------



## s@squ@tch

"De teeth are liek stone pillars dat reach to de heavens......"   His voice trails off.

"Don't be shy, de porridge is good." He says to Graf, then continues his thought.

"Unnatural -- not built 'er nuthin', dey just be there.... I don't tink any giant ever made 'em..."

"I haven't bin down dis way in a while meself."

He looks around at the others.

"Right, de rist o' you ready to git yer move on?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Graf said:
			
		

> *Hudder *passes around some dried boar gut from his pack and takes a small bowl of porridge.
> 
> Never seen the teeth meself.




and never saw a titan before ...
The Gitz add


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

[sblock=S@s]  We weren't able to prepare spells right?[/sblock]

Morph stands from his meditative position and speaks.  "I am ready."


----------



## stonegod

Bird-Domoris grabs food on the wing, but watches over the land and skies.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Evo]
You need 8 hours of rest for spell prep, with an hour added on for each 'interruption', i.e. combat, so you started to rest around 9 pm the night before, the combat started around 4:30 am, so you needed another 1.5 hours to complete the preparatory period (which was done at the new campsite).  So, long answer short, yes, you are able to prepare new spells.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

"I am as ready as I can be," Dreadnought replies. Privately, he hopes that this state of readiness is sufficient...it's beginning to feel as if it may not be.


----------



## EvolutionKB

[sblock=S@s]Okay thanks, I wasn't sure on the rules for that.  Standard spells prepared.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

Camp is broken.

The gray clouds hang low in the sky as Ganyon leads you further into the interior of the continent.

On each side of you, off in the distance, a small outcropping of hills has appeared, ranging into jagged peaks that disappear into the clouds.

It is only a few hours before Ganyon stops and points off in the distance.

"Der dey are." He says as he points towards the horizon.

You follow his arm and see what appear to be two columns rising into the sky.  The low clouds do not permit you to see the full extent of the columns, but judging upon the size at which they enter the clouds, you cannot even fathom how tall they must be -- each could easily be a city block in cross-section -- certainly they exceed the tallest skybuilding in Sharn.

"But we're still 'bout tree hours out.  Let's git a move-on -- and keep yer wits aboot ye, as giants are always nearby doze tings."

[D]aa[/D]

As you near the twin towers, you start to make out more detail -- about the towers themselves -- huge square towers shooting into the sky, with windows dotting each floor.  About a third of the way up, you notice a balcony -- seeming supported by nothing at all, hanging at a 90 degree angle to the ground -- as well as the ruined giant city that surrounded them.

Huge chunks of stone lay littered about the crumbling remains of the ancient giant ruins.  Here and there an intact building face or two remains standing, but the majority of the area appears to have been ravaged by the years.

Ganyon pulls up and halts at the crossover between jungle and stone tile.

"Aye, we're here.  Whereya wanta go first?"

[sblock=Domoris]
From your aerial view, you notice that the ruins are roughly circular in shape, with three canals running east to west, while two main canals run north to south.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Interesting structures...
Remark the Gitz,
You don't mind that I'll sniff around for a little bit, see if this place is truly empty.

Stealth skills


----------



## Graf

Yeh werena jok'n. Big uns fer sure. So yer house-brudders disappeared around here?

*Hudder *hefts his axe and surveys the scene carefully looking for signs of any habitation.


----------



## stonegod

The Bird-Thing that is Domoris lands and in a blink, the hulking shifter is there. He looks over the ruins with distaste, obviously not fond of the giant ruins.

"Canals. Three in the path of the sun, two along the lines of the earth. Where we going?"


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph extends his arm, stopping the Gith from entering the ruins.  "This place is too large and might hold much danger for us.  I think it would be best for us to stick relatively close together for the time being.  You could, of course, be scouting ahead of us as we proceed into the ruins."

After gathering what information he could form the shifter, Morph offers his suggestion.  "I say we follow one of the canals, but not between a pair.  They might offer fresh water to those that need it, and we don't want to get trapped between them.  I suggest we move towards the towers for the moment."


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought nods. "Agreed. Canals will offer cover...make us harder to see as we move. The towers are strategically useful. Control the high ground."

"Of course, these tactical advantages are obvious enough that anything already here will probably already be using them."


----------



## Graf

Depends on who they are. Not all folk'r as sharp as yeh think.

Hudder hoists his ax.

Yeh take tha' front'n lemme 'andle tha back? He asks the juggernaut about their respective placements in the marching order.


----------



## stonegod

"What do we seek? Where was the lost Tharashk camp?"


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Titan's Teeth*

Twin rectangular towers of blue glass rise thousands of feet into the air, the ruined shells of buildings sprawling around its base.  A series of stone canals divides the area into square sections.   Rotating green orbs shed an eerie light over the desolation.

A thick coating of debris coats most of these ancient streets.  The buildings closest to you are of human size, and appear to circle the middle of the city.  Most of these buildings were hydrids of wood and stone, living trees shaped to support stone walls.  The forest has grown, died, and grown again, what would seem a hundred time over since the last living creatures inhabited this city.  

Up ahead, you make out buildings sized for giantfolk.  These buildings are of finer make, with exotic materials appearing to once form a resplendent city -- still standing walls of obsidian, opaque crystal, steel, and basalt bricks still can be seen next to crumbling or missing walls.

Ganyon turns to the group and says,"I ain't too sure-awhere dey were in dis place.  I knows dat dey set up camp while lookin' fer relics and 'shards somewhere in here, so I'm supposin' dat dey would want shelter and protectshon from dah weather anda jungle.  Idda suspect dey went towards da center near dem bigun's."   

OOC: The map is somewhat crude -- I'm learning the new features of Excel 2007, so bear with me.    Blue are the human sized buildings, the red are the giant sized ones.  You are looking at the top 1/3 of the map of the city.


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

"Let's continue towards the two towers,"  Morph says rubbing the back of his calf as if it aches him. "Let us not get caught between the two canals though."


----------



## Graf

Great plan! Let's skirt 'em fellas onna side o'r 'ere 'n then 'ead toward 'em giant buildings if'n we dunna find anything. 

Anything comes up we'll work out tha' details then. 

*Hudder *hefts his axe and begins to walk off, then remembers he's supposed to be covering the rear and comes back to stand anxiously at the back of the party.[sblock=OOC]Hudder was marching in the direction of L7, on the "left" bank fo the canal. He thinks the group will meander through the human-sized buildings for a bit (I11) before breaking out into the open and heading toward the building in L12.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

I will lead the way.
The Gitz venture forward, taking a 100 ft. distance from the other while using his stealth skills


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: forgot to add that the map squares are 30' and your group is the black oval on top


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph shakes his head at the dwarf.  He didn't know if he was a fool, or just an idiot.  Still though, it was a though the stout one could read his mind.  "Let's proceed that way,"  he points in the direction that the dwarf had once started in.  "We can stay betweent the smaller houses for cover before moving in towards the center."
[sblock=ooc]As was said, moving in on the left side of the map.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

The gith seems to glide across the rock strewn ground, darting in and around many of the ruined human sized buildings.  

The canal is bypassed by retreating slightly into the jungle, but the sparkling clear water seems oddly out of place.

The buildings themselves are quite run down and are barely standing.  The ravages of time, and looters, is quite evident.  Nothing still remains in any of the buildings you've entered so far except for bits of rock and dust.


OOC: small black circle is Void, large black oval is rest of party


----------



## Graf

This reminds o' this time we had this fella scout ahead, wuz a shifter, from tha reach's name a Marci. A fella thou'. 'pairently tha's a fellas name fer his tribe.
Anyway, he heads off one day ta scount 'n doesn't ever come ba....
*Hudder *stops talking and clears his throat.

Well. This *Void *fella looks sharp. Sure tha he's fine."
*Hudder * waits for a moment, rocking back and forth from the balls of his feet to his heels.
Maybe we outta back 'im up tho?
Jus' ta be sure?


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph glares at the dwarf once more.  He remarks sideways to Dreadnaught, "Remind me to never take the form of a dwarf..."

He is right though, "Domoris and I are capable of taking other forms.  Although I am becoming restless in this form once more, I am...not as durable...and my forms are very limited.  Domoris, would you like to take to the air and accompany our Gith friend?"  It is clear that the wizard doesn't like talking about his weaknesses to the others.


----------



## stonegod

The shifter shrugs, and effortlessly takes wing as his bird form as stealthily as a man-bird can.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Titan's Teeth*

The rest of the party tries to keep the gith in sight as he walks silently behind and through the crumbling buildings.  

Up in the sky, the man-sized bird tries to circle inconspicuously, but notices that there are no other birds.

Void reaches the first canal that runs east-west.  The clear blue water almost sparkles with clarity, which stands at odds with the rest of the crumbling ruin.

OOC: small black circle is Void, small green circle is Domoris, large black oval is rest of party


----------



## Graf

[sblock=OOC ]Do we know what the green ovals are?[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=OOC]
The group got a far look at the one at P10 -- it looked like an enormous orb of green water which was glowing slightly.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Domoris]
From your aerial vantage point, you hear gruff voices echoing from inside the building marked #4 -- which appears to be an open-top bowl shape building, ringed by rose colored marble columns.
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf

*Hudder *hops up on a nearby piece of rubble to get a look at the glowing green pool in the distance. Well... that reminds me o'.... nah... canna say it reminds me o'anything specific-like.
Nah seen onna 'em before. He hops back down.

Awful quiet though.

The dwarf hefts his axe and moves away from the group a bit (~10m or so) inspecting one of the nearby human-sized buildings by peeking in a window.

OOC: Search +15


----------



## stonegod

Bird-Domoris lands, shifts, then quietly whispers, The towers whisper of life, heavy voices in the stone.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Hudder]
Your search of the building sized for a human (or elf, dwarf, half-elf,...) turns out fruitless -- nothing of any value is found -- just chucks of rock, tree branches, leaves, and bits of stone.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Domoris]
From above. the building (where you saw voices) must be mainly underground -- with a ceiling that is open to the atmosphere above.  The echoes on the voices would make it seem like it was an underground coliseum or auditorium of somekind.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

"Can you listen to them unseen?" Dreadnought wants to know.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

looking back, void sees the party came to halt. he returns and speak
nothing yet, what about you domoris?


----------



## Graf

*Hudder *returns to the group. Dunna look like these build'n's being used now.


----------



## stonegod

The shifter indicates the bowl-shaped building nearby. "Voices from beneath the earth echo there. Approach from above or through, but that is where life is."


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Domoris]
As the shifter lands back with the group, he notices a disturbance in the air hovering behind Dreadnought.  Something invisible.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

Domoris hisses at something behind the warforged warrior. He shifts into the animal-beast, and with large claws rakes at a shimmering nothing. Beast-Domoris growls at it when it does not change, turning back into a glaring shifter. "That should not be here."

OOC: Spellcraft? Scrying? What's that?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> The shifter indicates the bowl-shaped building nearby. "Voices from beneath the earth echo there. Approach from above or through, but that is where life is."




I will scout ahead.

Stealth mode


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph waits out in the sunlight, heeding the warning while the Gith scouts ahead.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I will scout ahead.
> 
> Stealth mode




[sblock=Void]
Where are you scouting ahead to?  Crossing the canal?  
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock=Void]
> Where are you scouting ahead to?  Crossing the canal?
> [/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]
yep, and the entrance to the building where domoris heard noises
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Canal*

Void stealthily runs towards the canal and dives headfirst into the clear, calm waters.  The ground on the other side appears to be roughly 90 to 100 feet away and the gith somewhat enjoys the cool water washing the dirt and grime of the past several days journey off of him.

About halfway through the canal, his heart skips a beat as a mass of gelatinous material appears before him in the water and moves to engulf him!

The gith avoids the brunt of the blow and is pushed back 5' by the force of the creature, but is still not out of harms way.

The rest of the group is still huddled 40' off the map to the north by the last human sized hut, and can only see that Void has stopped swimming and actually has been pushed slightly back by an unseen object.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The Gitz frowns and decides to swim back.


----------



## s@squ@tch

As the gith turns around and looks back at the edge of the canal that he just left, his frown turns deeper, as he sees two more of the things appear from the depths behind him.

OOC: Actions and initiative please


----------



## Graf

Seriously I really think 'e's in trouble.'e's swim'n all funny. 
This is probably the sixth time in the last ten minutes that Hudder has speculated on the dire difficulties faced by Void. 
*Hudder *begins to run forward at a light jog.

]Init=22

[sblock=OOC] Double move, trying to stay under cover as much as possible.
When he gets to the waterline, he'll place a glyph of greater warding keyed to creature typeoze (assuming he's figured out that it's some sort of ooze thing in the water).

He'll also wade in but only if the canal is shallow and only to waist depth.
(There are limits to the utility of an armored dwarf in the water).[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

Morph sprints forward, looking to see what all the fuss is about.

Init:  7


----------



## stonegod

Domoris follows the others cautiously.

OOC: Init (1d20 5=20)


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Hudder]
The water is much more than waist high -- you think it is at least 10 feet, probably more.
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf

*Dwarves + water = bad...*

Hudder squats by waters edge. If the Gith gets within arms reach he'll try to reach in and haul him out.

[sblock=No glyph]
If it's OK he's *not* going to set the glyph. It's an AoE and would hurt (at the very least) Void too.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The light geared Gitz will try to tumble and circle the mushy cube to the other side.


----------



## Shayuri

Not sure at first why they're going, Dreadnought follows the others.

Init 9
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1631801/


----------



## s@squ@tch

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> The light geared Gitz will try to tumble and circle the mushy cube to the other side.




OOC: Not sure that you can tumble while swimming.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative:

22 - Hudder - 40' move to (7,0)
20 - Domoris - 50 ' move to (9,-1)
16 - Void -Swim Check PASS, 20' move to (8,5)
11 - Darv - 40' move to (4,-1)
9 - Dreadnought - 40' to  (6,-1)
7 - Morph- 50' move to (10,0)
-3 - Cube #1 - double move to (8,6)
-3 - Cube #2 - Attack Void - MISS
-3 - Cube #3 - Attaack Void - MISS
*

The rest of the group closes on the seen and see three gelatinous forms surrounding Void in the middle of the canal.

Void sees a narrow opening between the two cubes behind him and makes a break for it, ducking under two pseudopod attacks as he goes. [AoO's both MISS]

The cubes trail after Void, the two nearest both form pseudopods and miss the nimble swimmer.


----------



## Graf

*Hudder *throws an ax near the NW cube (MISS). Can any o'ya casters let me float! I canna swim.

[sblock=00C]Not that it matters but Hudder was attacking the NW cube (two of the cubes aren't numbered)... it's the one in 6-6 to 7-7.

Man that's a painful range penalty.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph 49/49 hp AC: 17*

Morph spins his hands around him in a complex pattern of movements.  His form changes, becoming a huge multiheaded form of a hydra.  Morph then waddles into the water behind the cubes.

[sblock=ooc]Cast polymorph to take the form of a pyrohydra.  Swim/move to (10,4)

Spell Prepared(including bonus spells for high Int and for being a specialist wizard)
(4/7/5/4/3) CL:  7 or 8 for fire spells; DC 15+spell level or 17+spell level for transmutations
0:  Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1:  Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex2, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease
2:  invisibility, glitterdust, rope trick, incendiary slime
3:  haste, slow, fireball, animate weapon
4:  flame whips, polymorphx1[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void tries to swim away ... he will not be a benefit to the group underwater


----------



## stonegod

Domoris shifts into his beast-form, waiting for them to get closer. The strange creature grows horns as well...

OOC: Shift and morphic weapon a gore attack.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative:

22 - Hudder - Attack Cube#2 with throwing axe - HIT for 7 damage
20 - Domoris - Shift and grow morphic horns
16 - Void -Swim Check PASS, 20' move to (8,1)
11 - Darv - Delays
9 - Dreadnought - Attack Cube #2 - HIT for 29 damage
7 - Morph- Cast Polymorph Self,  jump into canal
-3 - Cube #1 - Move to (11,6)
-3 - Cube #2 - Attack Morph MISS
-3 - Cube #3 - Attack Morph MISS

*

Hudder throws an ax near the NW cube -- the axe buries itself into the odd creatures body -- seemingly suspended in goo.  Can any o'ya casters let me float! I canna swim.

Domoris shifts into his beast-form, waiting for them to get closer. The strange creature grows horns as well...

Void continues his swimming of the gauntlet and finally reaches the edge of the canal.

Darv stands by watching the spectacle, while Dreadnought charges towards the closest cube-thing.  His greatsword clutched high overhead, he lunges from the embankment and flies 10' towards the cube, bringing his blade down in a vicious arc.  The odd material is cleaved in twain briefly, before it sticks back together into a square-ish shape.  There is a huge splash, afterwhich the warforged can be seen sinking like a rock to the bottom of the crystal clear waters.

Morph spins his hands around him in a complex pattern of movements. His form changes, becoming a huge multiheaded form of a hydra. Morph then waddles into the water behind the cubes.

Two of the cubes move towards the new hydra -- in what appears to be attempts to flow themselves _over_ the hydra, but they are not large enough, so they form pseudopods and flail helplessly against the hide of the magical beast.


Conditions:
Cube #2 - Moderately Wounded

Blue halo = underwater


----------



## Shayuri

It takes Dreadnought a moment to assess the situation...but when he does, he doesn't hesitate. He charges down the side of the embankment, drawing his towering greatsword from over his shoulder as he goes. Water fountains up around him as he splashes into melee with the ooze directly south of him, putting all the force of his speed and strength into one mighty strike that hits like a lightning rail car!

(since we lack freight trains )

Attack: 18 (including charging bonus and -8 for power attack)
Damage: 29 (including +12 for power attack)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1635488/


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Just an FYI -- the canal is a steep drop-off -- the embankment is pretty much straight up and down, so I will allow Dreadnought to make his charge attack at the ooze, then he will sink to the bottom (~ 15'), but still able to attack the ooze from underwater since they are size large and take up a 10' cube.  (although underwater penalties will apply to your attacks)  I like the action!


----------



## Shayuri

(hah! I thankya for the generosity. He'd still do it though. Not breathing has its perks. )


----------



## stonegod

Seeing the creatures stay to the water, Beast-Domoris becomes Bird-Domoris and flies over the one of the blobs, attempting to rake it.

OOC: Swift-shift into Aerial form, fly to 3-7, and attack w/ talon (+12 talon (1d6+10)


----------



## EvolutionKB

[sblock=S@s]The cubes are large, yes?  I am huge size, still possible for them to engulf me?  If so, I'll will attempt the reflex saves.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf

*Hudder* puts his ax on the ground and tries to "help *Void* out of the water" (by grabing him by the scruff of his tunic and hauling). Lure em in close ta tha bank! 

Once *Void* is out he'll pick up his ax again.

[sblock=OOC]
Free, drop ax
Standard, "pick up" void
Move, pick up ax[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> [sblock=S@s]The cubes are large, yes?  I am huge size, still possible for them to engulf me?  If so, I'll will attempt the reflex saves.[/sblock]




[sblock=Evo]
You are correct sir.  I forgot the huge size.  You are immune to the engulf attack.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative:

22 - Hudder - Drop axe, haul Void out, pick-up axe
20 - Domoris - Shift to aerial form, fly to (7,3) attack Cube #2 HIT for 15 damage
16 - Void - Climb out of the water (8,1)
11 - Darv - Delays
9 - Dreadnought - move to (8,4) underwater, attack Cube #3 - HIT for 10 damage (1/2 dmg due to water)
7 - Morph- Attack Cube #2 -- first 2 heads HIT and kill it, remaining heads HIT Cube #3
-3 - Cube #1 - Attack Morph - MISS
-3 - Cube #3 - Attack Morph - MISS

*

Hudder puts his ax on the ground and helps the waterlogged gith out of the water,Lure em in close ta tha bank!  

Seeing the creatures stay to the water, Beast-Domoris becomes Bird-Domoris and flies over the one of the blobs, and claws a long streak into the top of the gelatinous form.

Void climbs out of the water. this is not a place for him, thought, he can swim very well.

The small gnome sits at the back of the group, perplexed as to what the best course of action for him would be.

The underwater warforged slowly moves in range of the third cube and, in slow motion, brings his blade chopping through the water, gashing the creature once again.

Meanwhile, Hydra/Morph nips a the closest cube with his many mouths, sharp teeth rending gel from the creature -- after its first two heads tear into the creature, it lifelessly bobs on the surface of the water.  His remaining heads tear into the next closest cube, ripping large swaths of gelatinous material free from its body.

Conditions:
Cube #2 - Dead
Cube #3 - Heavily Wounded


Blue halo = underwater


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void climbs out of the water. this is not a place for him, thought, he can swim very well.


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph  AC:  17 49/49 hp*

Hydra/Morph nips a the closest cube with his many mouths, sharp teeth rending gel from the creatures.

[sblock=ooc]Attacking cube2 until it dies, then attacking next closest one.  Attack rolls: nothing lower than a ten.  damage rolls, see link[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 3 - End of combat*

OOC: As Void is now out of danger, coupled with the fact that the remaining two cubes pose no threat to Dreadnought or Morph, AND the AC of 4, they will not last another round against the blade and heads.  So, combat is over -- all cubes destroyed.   

The three gelatinous forms float unmoving on the surface, an array of blade and teeth marks marring their smooth sides and corners.  Various pieces of gel float nearby their bodies and Hydra-Morph wears several long strands of the stuff on his body and hanging from the teeth of his many mouths.

The gith and shifter-bird scan the area, looking for any other motion, but see and hear nothing at this time.


----------



## Graf

Or yah could just take care o 'em fer us. *Hudder *tries hard to look happy about having missed the fight.

He looks around. If anyone were watching us, ya'd think that they'd 'ave seen 'at. 'r a flying'n thing wit' all those heads. Maybe we ought ta all cross together? The dwarf looks dubiously at the water. Dunna suppose thar's a boat handy?


----------



## stonegod

Bird-Domoris perches nearby, keeping its eye out. It looks once again for the shimmering on the warforged it saw earlier.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Bird-Domoris' keen eyes still make out a slight disturbance in the air trailing behind the warforged as he is hauled out of the water.


----------



## stonegod

Bird-Domoris screeches, then changes back to the shifter crouching on his perch. The shimmer still follows the man of wood and metal.


----------



## Graf

Hol' still laddie. Shifta says there be something on yer back. *Hudder *makes an enthusiastic (and wild AC =13) swing at the square behind the warforged.


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought twists awkwardly, his chassis grating on itself as he tries to look behind him. 

"On my back?" he says, more curious than alarmed. "What is it?"


----------



## EvolutionKB

The hydra makes a soft hissing sound with it's heads as it leans them down towards the remainder of his companions.  If his companions hesitate the end two heads look up at them and then focus on the areas behind the heads on the scaled necks.  If his companions still don't understand, the hydra will swim from one side of the canal to the other before coming back and bowing his heads once more.


----------



## stonegod

Shayuri said:


> "On my back?" he says, more curious than alarmed. "What is it?"



Shimmer Domoris was always direct.



EvolutionKB said:


> If his companions still don't understand, the hydra will swim from one side of the canal to the other before coming back and bowing his heads once more.



The shifter shakes his head and effortlessly takes wing again as Bird-Domoris, awaiting the others on the far side.


----------



## Graf

*Hudder *looks around, bereft of anything overtly menacing or any sort of verbal communication, he looks flummoxed for a bit.

Oh yah mean we're being _scry_ied. An e's tha' target. Me mark'll get 'em for this time fer sure. 
_OOC: Assuming there is some sort of yes sign from team charades_
*Hudder *places nondetection on *Dread*, or whoever is the target of the scry as indicated.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Immediately after the dwarf finishes the warding of Dreadnought, Domoris notices the disturbance disappear.

From across the canal, Bird-Domoris waits impatiently for the others to cross.  Quietly wondering to himself how long it would take the dwarf to understand the mute hydra's intentions.

Darv breaks his silence and heads towards the hydra's back.  "I do believe he intends to serve as a ferry."  He stows his crossbow and gingerly steps onto Morph's elongated back.  "I trust this is what you intended, so no need to snap at me with all those heads of yours if it wasn't.  Plus, don't go too fast -- I can't get a good handhold back here."

Void then gets a running start and jumps high over the gnome, landing lightly just past him on Morph.

Morph then heads towards the other bank and deposits the two companions on the other side and heads back for the other two.


----------



## Graf

Well why didna jus' say so?

As he gingerly climbs onto the hydra's back for the second trip *Hudder* says reminds me of a story 'bout me cousin's wife's grandfather. Now 'e was a shapechanger too but it wuz a religious thin fer 'in onnacounta be'n onnaem nature types... *Hudder* continues on with and enthusiastic telling of a story the punch line of which will involve a dwarf's wife mistaking a sparrow for her husband.  
(you know the punch line because Hudder tells you in advance during an extended preamble regarding the prevalence of sparrows underground)


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought listens to Hudder go on with no apparent pain or difficulty, though it's impossible to say if he's really paying attention. When they reach the other side, and Hudder is forced to take a breath by the demands of biology, Dreadnought asks, "Did it work?"


----------



## Graf

Oh that's tha' point yah see... he weren't really cursed it really wuz jus' a sparrow so tha' potion wuddna worked anyhow! *Hudder *repeats the punchline _again_. 

Then he realizes the warforged is looking impassively at *Domoris*. Oh, yah mean tha' _scry_. He slides off *Morphs *back onto the far bank.

Ol' squid face still peeking at us?


----------



## stonegod

Graf said:


> Ol' squid face still peeking at us?



The bird-thing shakes its head negative, though it cocks its head sideways at the mention of "squid face".


----------



## Graf

Haw! That'll show 'im! *Hudder *appears tremendously satisfied with himself. 'ain't get'n no more o' people's brain stuff. After we figure out what e's so innerested in around 'ese parts tha' next thing ta do is ta find 'is lair and give 'em another taste o' me ax fer sure.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The late-morning sun is high in the sky, reflecting off of the stonework and causing thick beads of sweat to form on the biological members of the group.  

Before you are several giant-sized buildings, most in a state of disrepair -- with many walls and archways fully collapsed.  To the groups left is the building from which Domoris heard the gruff voices echoing out of.  Two stairways can be seen heading below ground - one directly in the center of each side. (One on the north side, one on the west side)  

Several tiny rodents can be seen peeking out from behind various blocks of stone before disappearing.


----------



## Graf

[sblock=OOC - Location]So the building we're talking about is #4 right?[/sblock]

With some effort *Hudder *lowers his voice to a loud whisper "So, do yah wanna sneak in? Or jus' charge in?"


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph*

After ferrying the party across the river, Morph lets his spell expire.  In response to Hudder's question he speaks, "I believe a tactical advance would be wise.  We don't want to get seperated.  I shall take my position in the back of the party."


----------



## Graf

OK. Maybe yeh, he looks at *Void*, c'n poke yer head in and tell us what yah see. Tha' rest o' us'll be right behind yah. Lemme jus' see if 'ere aren't any traps afor 'at.

Unless there is some sort of objection *Hudder *moves forward, clinking in his armor, to check for traps around the stairs (and on the first few steps). (Search +15 w/ Trapfinding) If it looks clear he positions himself near the doorway and signals Void to check before they charge in.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The dwarf approaches northern stairway entrance and is immediately drawn to the grand scale of the entrance -- roughly 30' tall and the same wide.  The crumbling stonework that makes up the stairway descends into the depths of the earth, turning back upon itself after 30' of stairs.   Various amounts of rubble clog the sides of the stairs, while several vines struggle to reach the light of day.  A path in the center of the stairs shows some use -- a good portion of the rubble has been cleared and large footprints can be seen in the dust/dirt mixture that lays over the stone treads.

Hudder sniffs and pokes around, murmuring various phrases and sayings to himself as he checks the location for traps.  After a minute or so of looking, he finds nothing.


----------



## Graf

_Must have been a heck of a sight back in the day...._ *Hudder *thinks to himself. 

Having satsified himself that it's safe he positions himself with his back against the wall (or a large piece of rubble) as close to the the entryway as possible and gives *Void *a confident nod.

As the monk passes him he makes sure to point out the large tracks in the muddy ground.


----------



## s@squ@tch

As Void approaches the beginning of the stairwell, he, along with Hudder can plainly hear a roar of gruff laughter coming from below, followed by what seems like two other voices joining in on the laughter.

After a moment, the voices are no longer audible.

The gith looks impassively at the dwarf, raises his shoulders, then turns back to the stairway.

He walks down quietly, leaving small footprints within the larger set.  As he gets to the landing, he sees another set of stairs leading down deeper into the underground structure.  The air begins to take on a dank odor.

The dust is heavier on the stairwell and rubble at this point.  Void now begins to hear several creatures carrying on some sort of conversation -- punctuated with pauses followed by more laughter and an occasional smack of something.  The language is not one that Void familiar with -- but it sounds loud and booming.

At the bottom of the staircase, it opens up slightly, into what might have been a foyer of some sort in its prime -- some 30' tall and 40' wide.  Several pieces of rose-colored marble pillars dot the area.  As he peers behind him, Void sees a vast opening in the middle of the southern wall that leads into the coliseum proper.  Inside appears huge, with this entrance being the northern point on the circle that makes up the underground structure.  The floor appears to be lined with hundreds of stone pallets intertwined with a grand circle of immense granite columns.  The giths sight sees the source of the noise -- he sees two large humanoids reclining on two of the slabs, while a third walks between them, as if telling a joke or story.  

OOC: Since Strahd is out of town, I'm not sblocking Void's knowledge


----------



## Graf

*Hudder *can barely contain his excitement. 

Thoughts of the vibrant culture of enjoyed by the giants in the past seems to have left his mind as he makes enthusiastic nods and short chopping motions with his axe while looking at his comrades.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

I think we found the giants.
Void say as he returns back up.
three of them, two listeners and one jester


----------



## stonegod

Hearing the rumble below, Domoris returns to his natural shape. He chants a few words, his skin hardening and his mouth and hands becoming more keen. Then, it is back to Beast-Domoris, this time with wicked horns.

OOC: _jagged tooth_ and _barksin_, both which will last an hour. Morphic gore readied.


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought draws his twohander from behind his shoulders and says in a low voice, "We should try to divide them. Maybe we can lure one out, and ambush it before the others know we're here."


----------



## Graf

*Hudder *thinks for a moment. You mean... wait until onna 'em gets tha' _natural call_? The dwarf looks uncomfortable. Jump'n a fella when he's.... busy.... dusna seem so sport'n.


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph nods at Dreadnaught's plan.  "Drawing them out seems like a good plan.  I have a few incantations that will give us an advantage.  One that will blind them, and two more than will make the ground slick enough where they will fall down, while we pick them off at range."

"Perhaps the gith can go in there and draw them out, he is quick enough to outrun them so as not to get caught in a dire situation."


----------



## stonegod

Beast-Domoris nods, waiting.

OOC: S@S is on vacation this week, me thinks.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

Void nods and goes back to the big hall silently and unseen. Once there he tries to see if there is a possibility that he will attract their attention "by mistake" and flee up, but also if there is a place where he could hide again and let them believe he fled up.
Void came to realize that he cannot compare in melee battles to his other companions, the giants will smash him, so he will serve as a spy and a scout.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Void sneaks down the stairwell once again, and enters the underground coliseum.  The three giants have not moved from their previous positions and seem completely unaware of his presence.

Looking around at all of the large stone blocks laid out in a matrix on the floor, Void tries to figure out the best way to get their attention without getting too close.

He picks up some rock chips and then hurls them towards the center of the circle.  They skitter and rattle along the dust-and-rubble covered floor.

As he ducks behind one of the slabs to gauge the giants reaction, he begins to hear some words spoken in a questioning tone, but still unintelligable to the gith.

He nudges his head over the rock and sees all three giants standing up and looking in his general direction.

The one that was standing previously spots Void's head and points while murmuring something to the other two, who quickly kneel down and grab a loose rock.

"Brunja dorvis!"  The center one shouts.


OOC: Void's action?  Sprint towards the opening where you came from?


----------



## s@squ@tch

The nimble gith sprints towards the opening through which he came.  As the giants see him turn and run, the two giants who had grabbed some nearby debris hurl it after him, both objects sail high and wide and smash into the stone walls on each side of the entry-arch.

Void continues his run up the stairs and rejoins the others, looking none-the-worse for wear, but panting slightly.

"Giants....."

"Rocks....."

"Coming...."




OOC: I'll npc Void, as he had wanted to attract attention then rejoin the group up above.

Actions for the rest of you?  So far, I have Domoris' 2 spells cast.


----------



## EvolutionKB

OOC:  How wide is the tunnel they are coming up?


----------



## s@squ@tch

EvolutionKB said:


> OOC:  How wide is the tunnel they are coming up?




The stairwell is roughly 30' wide and turns back upon itself at the first landing -- keeping a 30' width throughout.  Height is about 20'.


----------



## Graf

Hudder -- *AC25*/11/25 *HP 85*/85 *DR 5/Magic ---AP 7/11--- Fort +11* [+14 vs. poison/spells]  *Ref +7* [+9 spells] _(Evasion)_ *Will +3* [+5 vs spells] [sblock=Additional stats]*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision 60', Spot +6, Listen +3, Search +15
*Dragonmark (CL 14)*
Least _alarm _1/day   _firetrap _1/day   _misdirection _1/day
        Lesser _glyph of warding_ 1/day    _nondetection_1/day
        Greater _greater glyph of warding_ 1/day​
AoO: +11 1d10+11
[/sblock]
*Hudder *steels himself, trying to ready himself to pop out and charge a giant if *Void *can lure one close enough.


----------



## EvolutionKB

As the giants come up the stairs, Morph within sight of their position, twists his fingers about him, and whispers a word as soft as a gentle rain. When complete, a burst of glittery shards encompass the giants and they clutch their eyes.

[sblock]Cast glitterdust when the giants come into range.

Spell Prepared(including bonus spells for high Int and for being a specialist wizard)
(4/7/5/4/3) CL: 7 or 8 for fire spells; DC 15+spell level or 17+spell level for transmutations
0: Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1: Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex2, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease
2: invisibility, glitterdust(expended), rope trick, incendiary slime
3: haste, slow, fireball, animate weapon
4: flame whips, polymorphx2[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void will try to find a place to hide, then, when the giants will come, he will circle them and will go down again to inspect their lair.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Void will try to find a place to hide, then, when the giants will come, he will circle them and will go down again to inspect their lair.




OOC: So, Void will hide at the top of the stairs with the rest of the folks, then circle around and head back down while the rest of the group engages with any giants to inspect the lair?  Or do you mean that you will hide at the bottom of the stairs, wait for the giants to pass up the stairs, then head back into the coliseum?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: So, Void will hide at the top of the stairs with the rest of the folks, then circle around and head back down while the rest of the group engages with any giants to inspect the lair?  Or do you mean that you will hide at the bottom of the stairs, wait for the giants to pass up the stairs, then head back into the coliseum?




Void will hide at the top, if anything will go wrong, he prefers to be up.


----------



## Shayuri

Seeming as unhurried as ever, Dreadnought takes a position just to one side of the hallway, his sword raised up over his shoulders almost like a long wooden club in a strange sport involving diamonds and pinch hitters. There he waits to pounce on the first giant through the arch.

(Init 22  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1667545/ )


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Coliseum*

The party readied for action, they take their hiding spots near the sides of the stairwell, eyes and ears trained to any sounds from below.

Moments later, loud thumps can be heard from below, and the ground under your feet shakes slightly.

Dreadnought grips his sword in patient fashion, waiting for his quarry to come into sight.

Morph is the first to see the hulking brute, adorned in tatters and bits of hide with crude shackles holding everything together -- its raw size at least 12' tall.  The construct twists his fingers about him, and whispers a word as soft as a gentle rain -- causing a burst of glittery shards encompass the giant -- its arms swinging upwards too late to cover his eyes.  

Darv looks at you all and murmurs a prayer to the heavens as he hides behind the dwarf.(Cast _Bless_)



Surprise round:

*Initiative:*

*22 - Dreadnought* - Ready action -- attack giant within range
*17 - Void* - Hide
*13 - Morph* - Cast _Glitterdust_ on stairway
*12 - Domoris* - Ready action - attack giant within range
*9 - Darv* - Cast _Bless_
*7 - Hudder* - Ready action - attack giant within range




*Conditions:*

Spells active:

Darv: _Bless_ (80 rounds)
Domoris: _Jagged Tooth_ (599 rounds), _Barkskin_ (600 rounds)
Morph: _Glitterdust_ (7 rounds)

Gray AOE is the _Glitterdust_


----------



## stonegod

Domoris shifts back into Beast form (with extra gore attack) and waits.

OOC: Reading to attack.


----------



## Graf

_Hudder reads an attack to attack when dread does_


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph 49/49*

Morph whispers words of arcane power, pointing to the ground beneath the giant, and pantomimes pulling a rug out from somebody's feet.  A slippery sheen appears near the giant, coating the floor.

[sblock=ooc]Cast grease on floor at (11,13)(11,14)(12,13)(12,14).

Spell Prepared(including bonus spells for high Int and for being a specialist wizard)
(4/7/5/4/3) CL: 7 or 8 for fire spells; DC 15+spell level or 17+spell level for transmutations
0: Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1: Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex2, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease(expended)
2: invisibility, glitterdust(expended), rope trick, incendiary slime
3: haste, slow, fireball, animate weapon
4: flame whips, polymorphx2 [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

Round 1:

*Initiative:*

*22 - Dreadnought* - 20' Move to (11,9)
*17 - Void* - Hide
*13 - Morph* - Cast _Grease_ underneath Giant #1
*12 - Domoris* - Double move to (11,11)
*9 - Darv* - _Dark Knowledge (Giants)_ - +2 to hit granted to all
*7 - Hudder* - 20' move to (10,8)
*6 - Giant #1* - Attack Domoris - MISS due to concealment
*6 - Giant #2* - Move to (-10,18) - throw rock at Morph - MISS
*6 - Giant #3* - Move to (-12,15) - throw rock at Darv - MISS


Dreadnought peers around the corner column of the staircase and then moves directly as possible towards the giant -- the debris on the edges of the stairwell impede his movement and force him towards the center -- more well trodden, path.  

As the gith sees Dreadnought disappear around the turn, he shrinks back into the shadows of the stonework, almost appearing to meld himself with the stone.

Morph whispers words of arcane power, pointing to the ground beneath the giant, and pantomimes pulling a rug out from somebody's feet. A slippery sheen appears near the giant, coating the floor.

Snarling somewhat, as his pathway to the giant was partially blocked by the walking tin-man, Domoris bounds down the stairwell, closing quickly upon the giant, whose eyes, he notices, have taken on a milky appearance.

Meanwhile, behind the shelter of the others, Darv is busily poring over his teachings of the larger folk -- finally shouting out a laundry list of the vulnerabilities of defending against smaller attackers.   Those skilled in martial combat notice that the small gnome actually stumbled upon something they had overlooked -- and put his wisdom to use.   _(+2 to hit against the giant-type.)_

The giant flails around unsurely with his greatclub, which the shifter avoids with ease, while it screams,"Augen dorben ditt!"

[sblock=Giant]
My eyes!
[/sblock]

Suddenly, Morph and Darv hear a couple of  large WHOOOSH's and instinctively duck as boulders go flying past -- one rock smashing into the side of the stairwell near Darv, and the other sailing long and skittering against several blocks of stone, sending small splinters of rock flying in all directions.  The wizard and gnome both look behind them and see two hill giants closing in -- quickly surmising that they had come from a western staircase/entrance in a flanking manuevre.




*Conditions:*

Spells active:

Darv: _Bless_ (79 rounds)
Domoris: _Jagged Tooth_ (598 rounds), _Barkskin_ (599 rounds)
Morph: _Glitterdust_ (6 rounds), _Grease_ (7 rounds)

Gray AOE is the _Glitterdust_ and _Grease_

Map can not be updated until I get home from vacation. 

Map note -- sides of stairwell are considered 'difficult' terrain for those of medium size or smaller, due to debris/litter/stone.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void will remain hidden until the two other giants will emerge
Then he'll try to sneak past them


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC - I am livid. I had written a very nice, detailed and nuanced post, and then Enworld chose THAT MOMENT to screw up and continually time out for 10 minutes straight. Needless to say I lost the post. It is my growing opinion that Enworld is no longer suitable for gaming. In the meantime, I apologize for the lameness of this post, as it's all I have time left for.)

Dreadnought closes in and attacks the giant.

Attack 32
Damage 29
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1672714/


----------



## stonegod

Beast-Domoris closes in, trying to savage the giant.

OOC: Charge if he can avoid the _grease_ Attack with bite.


----------



## Graf

_ooc: Wanted to post more but no able. Hudder will attack the giant, if more appear he'll try to "hold them off"._


----------



## s@squ@tch

just a bump to say that I've updated round 1 -- but I can't update the map until I get home.


----------



## stonegod

Domoris savages the giant the best he can, trying to avoid the new arrivals.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Maps updated for round 1.  Round 2 actions now being accepted!


----------



## Graf

_everything below includes the +4 dodge AC bonus vs. giants...._
Hudder -- *AC29*/15/29 *HP 85*/85 *DR 5/Magic ---AP 7/11--- Fort +11* [+14 vs. poison/spells]  *Ref +7* [+9 spells] _(Evasion)_ *Will +3* [+5 vs spells] [sblock=Additional stats]*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision 60', Spot +6, Listen +3, Search +15
*Dragonmark (CL 14)*Least _alarm _1/day   _firetrap _1/day   _misdirection _1/day
        Lesser _glyph of warding_ 1/day    _nondetection_1/day
        Greater _greater glyph of warding_ 1/day​AoO: +11 1d10+11
[/sblock]
Fer tha lovva ... git inna tower - behind me!
*Hudder *moves to take up a rear defensive position [_shift diagonal to 9-7_] and readies a strike against any giant that should foolishly come too close [_ready action: attack giant_].

[sblock=OOC]
Hudder's attack line is +11/+6 1d10+11 (x3) so his readied attack and any AoOs will be +11 | 1d10+11 (x3).

Obviously the giants probably won't come into range, but it seems better to force them to come around the corner (and get closer) than try to play catch the bolder out in the open.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph whispers a trio of arcane words, he then disappears from view.

[sblock=actions]Cast invisibility, move to (3,6)[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]Spell Prepared(including bonus spells for high Int and for being a specialist wizard)
(4/7/5/4/3) CL: 7 or 8 for fire spells; DC 15+spell level or 17+spell level for transmutations
0: Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1: Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex2, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease(expended)
2: invisibility(expended), glitterdust(expended), rope trick, incendiary slime
3: haste, slow, fireball, animate weapon
4: flame whips, polymorphx2 [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void will remain hidden. he will try to sneak past the giants


----------



## s@squ@tch

Round 2:

*Initiative:*

*22 - Dreadnought* - Move to (12,11) attack Giant #1 - HIT for 29 damage
*17 - Void* - Hides
*13 - Morph* - Cast _Invisibilit_y, move to (3,6), 
*12 - Domoris* - Attack Giant #1 with Bite - MISS, Attack Morphic Gore HIT for 12 damage
*9 - Darv* - Cast _Spike Stones_
*7 - Hudder* - Move to (9,7) Ready attack vs. Giant 
*6 - Giant #1* - Attack Domoris - 1 MISS, 1 HIT for 23 damage
*6 - Giant #2* - Move to (-4,14), Throw rock at Darv - MISS
*6 - Giant #3* - Double move to (1,9)


The warforged closes the gap between himself and the giant, quickly takes note of the high ceiling and gives a quick thanks to the giant ancestors who built it and swings his sword in a high arc over his head, catching the giant mid-torso and opening up a large gash in its hide -- blood immediately begins to flow heavily from the wound, as a pained howl escapes the lips of the giant. 

Void continues to hide outside.

Morph whispers a trio of arcane words, he then disappears from view.

Domoris lunges at the giant with his supernaturally large jaws, but his front paws slip at the last moment against some loose debris and misses the giant's left leg.  The shifter steadies himself as best as possible so that he doesn't fall into the grease below and butts with his horned head -- driving them deeply into the giants thigh, eliciting a moan of pain.  In the back of his mind, he realizes that there may be other giants out above them, based on the smashing sounds he heard just moments before. (rolled a 2 - dice hate you)

The small gnome steels himself for the upcoming battle with the giants.  He was somewhat panicked by the lack of front-line party members out here in the open, and with the warforged wizards disappearance, Darv didn't know if he was alone out here or not.  Realizing that he needed some time to affect an extrication from this situation, he begins a prayer to encourage the stones beneath their feet to rise up and attack!

Fer tha lovva ... git inna tower - behind me!
Hudder moves to take up a rear defensive position and readies a strike against any giant that should foolishly come too close.


After steadying himself on the slippery floor, the giant in the stairs flails blindly with his great club -- which although it appears to move without much concerted effort, the  momentum and size of the club strikes a small amount of fear into the warforged and shifter.  Domoris deftly avoids the first swing -- rearing up onto two legs as it wooshes by, but is caught completely unaware as the giant quickly backhands the club in a large upwards arc.  A rumble of laughter escapes the giants lips as he feels his club actually strike something.

Meanwhile, outside the two giants begin to close on the stairwell -- the first giant yells out in pain as he appears to step in something.  He stops moving forward and instead grabs a rock from his sack and hurls it at the only visible target -- Darv.  It sails high and wide once again, and Darv gives thanks to his ancestors for their small build.

The second giant outside barrels towards Darv and also appears in pain as it gingerly runs.  

*Conditions:*

+2 to hit against giants from Darv's _Dark Knowledge_

Spells active:

Darv: _Bless_ (78 rounds)
Domoris: (43/66): _Jagged Tooth_ (597 rounds), _Barkskin_ (598 rounds)
Morph: _Glitterdust_ (5 rounds), _Grease_ (6 rounds), _Invisibility _(8 rounds)

Gray AOE is the _Glitterdust_ and _Grease_
Red AOE is the _Spike Stones_ -- which are not visible to anyone, friend or foe per RAW 



Map note -- sides of stairwell are considered 'difficult' terrain for those of medium size or smaller, due to debris/litter/stone.


----------



## stonegod

OOC: Domoris has a morphic gore attack and his normal bite right now, so two attacks.


----------



## s@squ@tch

stonegod said:


> OOC: Domoris has a morphic gore attack and his normal bite right now, so two attacks.





OOC: I missed that.  I was working off your character sheet with a non-shifted, predator form.  Can you help me out a bit and give me a cheat sheet in your combat posts with your current morphic attachments, etc.    something such as "Shifted/Non-shifted" "Morphic claw/bite/gore" "Predator/aerial/etc form" would be most helpful


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: I missed that.  I was working off your character sheet with a non-shifted, predator form.  Can you help me out a bit and give me a cheat sheet in your combat posts with your current morphic attachments, etc.    something such as "Shifted/Non-shifted" "Morphic claw/bite/gore" "Predator/aerial/etc form" would be most helpful



OOC: Melee +13 bite (1d6+11/19-20), Melee +8 morphic gore (1d6+4/19-20) [my shifted predator form has the stats, not the non-shifted for some reason...]


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph 49/49*

Morph, from his invisible vantage point watches as the giant's curse and yell as wounds appear on their legs.  _Must be the spell Darv just cast.  _Seeing the gnome being rushed by a giant, Morph seeks to slow the titan with another spell, much similar to the one employed inside, except this one is flammable...

[sblock=actions]Hold position.  Cast incendiary slime on squares (0,9)(0,10)(1,9)(1,10).  Don't forget that the giants have to remake balance checks at the beginning of their turn if they stand in the grease/slime.  They have to make another check if they take damage as well.[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
Spell Prepared(including bonus spells for high Int and for being a specialist wizard)
(4/7/5/4/3) CL: 7 or 8 for fire spells; DC 15+spell level or 17+spell level for transmutations
0: Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1: Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex2, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease(expended)
2: invisibility(expended), glitterdust(expended), rope trick, incendiary slime
3: haste, slow, fireball, animate weapon
4: flame whips, polymorphx2[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void will try to sneak along the wall (to 15,12), hopefully the giant will not see him, as he will be occupied by the grease and the fighting.


----------



## Graf

_everything below includes the +4 dodge AC bonus vs. giants...._
Hudder -- *AC29*/15/29 *HP 85*/85 *DR 5/Magic ---AP 7/11--- Fort +11* [+14 vs. poison/spells]  *Ref +7* [+9 spells] _(Evasion)_ *Will +3* [+5 vs spells] [sblock=Additional stats]*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision 60', Spot +6, Listen +3, Search +15
*Dragonmark (CL 14)*Least _alarm _1/day   _firetrap _1/day   _misdirection _1/day
        Lesser _glyph of warding_ 1/day    _nondetection_1/day
        Greater _greater glyph of warding_ 1/day​AoO: +11 1d10+11
[/sblock]
Darv! Git! Inna! Tower!
*Hudder *hisses from his vantage point [_delay deciding action to see what Darv does behind him in init anyway_].

[sblock=OOC]
Hudder's attack line is +11/+6 1d10+11 (x3) so his readied attack and any AoOs will be +11 | 1d10+11 (x3).
Still technically have the readied action until my initiative right?[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: I'll NPC Dreadnought/Darv and update later this evening.  I'm assuming Domoris will attack giant #1 twice again this round as well.


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC - Argle! I'm sorry! These days it sometimes takes me a long time to connect and I've missed more than one update in more than one game.)

Dreadnought hears the oncoming thuds of more giants, but grimly keeps to his task. He knows that giants can take a lot of punishment, and only focused, unrelenting attacks can bring them down. It's imperative to concentrate on one at a time, because each one is capable of dealing terrible damage.

To that end, he tries to finish butchering this one before the blindness wears off, and it becomes a true threat again!

(OOC...and Invis Castle is down! Does nothing on the Internet work anymore?   Sasquatch feel free to roll on my behalf if you like. here's the numbers: 1d20+18 and 1d20+13. These figures include the bonus from Darv, and the bonus for attacking a blinded target. Each hit does 4d6+10 damage. His AC is 24, he has 102 HP, and DR 4/adamantine. )


----------



## stonegod

Yup. Thought I'd posted.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 3 - partial*

Round 3:

*Initiative:*

*22 - Dreadnought* - Attack Giant #1 - 2 HITS for 54 damage
*17 - Void* - Sneak to [15,12]
*13 - Morph* - Cast Incendiary Slime centered on(0,9)(0,10)(1,9)(1,10)
*12 - Domoris* - Attack Giant #1 - 2 HITS for 23 damage
*9 - Darv* - Move to (10,6)
*7 - Hudder* - Ready Action
*6 - Giant #1* - Attack Dreadnought - both MISS due to concealment
*6 - Giant #2* - Move to (6,5) - attack Hudder - 1 HIT for 13 damage after DR
*6 - Giant #3* - Move to (2,11)


Dreadnought hears the oncoming thuds of more giants, but grimly keeps to his task. He knows that giants can take a lot of punishment, and only focused, unrelenting attacks can bring them down. It's imperative to concentrate on one at a time, because each one is capable of dealing terrible damage.

To that end, he tries to finish butchering this one before the blindness wears off, and it becomes a true threat again!

He chops at the blinded foe twice with his greatsword and lands vicious wounds with each swing -- blood and gore begin to seep from the giant as it moans in blinded pain.

While the warforged goes about the butchering of the blinded giant, the nimble gith takes advantage of the fracas to sneak down the stairwell and around the giant.

Morph, from his invisible vantage point watches as the giant's curse and yell as wounds appear on their legs. _Must be the spell Darv just cast_. Seeing the gnome being rushed by a giant, Morph seeks to slow the titan with another spell, much similar to the one employed inside, except this one is flammable...

Back inside the stairwell, the shifter sets into the giant with a feral ferocity -- clamping its jaws down tightly onto the giants sinewy thigh -- his teeth glancing off it the large bone in its leg before he rears his head back and impales the giant with his enlarged horns.   The giant sputters briefly, but keeps its feet. _[Sorry - made mistake with my math.  ><  - Giant still up.]_

Darv! Git! Inna! Tower!
*Hudder *hisses from his vantage point 

The bloodied giant in the stairwell chops blindly at the warforged who set into him, but both swings miss cleanly -- he shouts again in frustration at his unseen attackers and bellows for aid from those outside.

The first giant steps out of the slime and continues towards the stairwell, heeding his injured brethren's call -- he gets to the corner and spots the dwarf and immediately brings his greatclub to bear -- his first swing is deftly evaded by the smaller foe, but the return swing catches Hudder offguard and knocks him backwards.

The second giant screams in pain at something as it walks towards the tower, his feet covered in blood - it looks as if his movement is impaired.



*Conditions:*

+2 to hit against giants from Darv's _Dark Knowledge_

Spells active:

Darv: _Bless_ (77 rounds), _Spike Stones _(8 hours)
Domoris: (43/66): _Jagged Tooth_ (596 rounds), _Barkskin_ (597 rounds)
Morph: _Glitterdust_ (4 rounds), _Grease_ (5 rounds), _Invisibility _(7 rounds)

Gray AOE is the _Glitterdust_ and _Grease_
Red AOE is the _Spike Stones_ -- which are not visible to anyone, friend or foe per RAW 



Map note -- sides of stairwell are considered 'difficult' terrain for those of medium size or smaller, due to debris/litter/stone.


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC - I'll update with Dreadnought's action once I see the new map...)


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Map updated, I need an action from Hudder for round 3.


----------



## Shayuri

(hm, well, I shan't wait for Hudder)

On seeing the first target fall, Dreadnought turns without comment and hurries back out of the tower to see to the next giant. This one, he knew, would not be so easy.

(Double move north, but only 6 squares instead of 8.)
AC 24, DR 4/adamantine


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph 49/49*

Morph invisible to all, intones a few arcane words, and completes the somatic motion of a spell.  The giants feel their muscles stiffen, as they can barely move them.  He then falls back, taking in the scene.

[sblock=stats]Spell Prepared(including bonus spells for high Int and for being a specialist wizard)
(4/7/5/4/3) CL: 7 or 8 for fire spells; DC 15+spell level or 17+spell level for transmutations
0: Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1: Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex2, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease(expended)
2: invisibility(expended), glitterdust(expended), rope trick, incendiary slime(expended)
3: haste, slow(expended), fireball, animate weapon
4: flame whips, polymorphx2 [/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]Cast slow on giants 2 & 3.  DC 20 Will negates.  Move to (3,0)[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

Domoris will continue his assault, full attack.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Much like a phoenix rising from the ashes....*

As the warforged warriors blade and the talons of the druid find their mark in the blinded giant, he bellows out a dying wail.  The two giants above ground, hear the sound and instantly decide to run away -- one runs to the north and quickly jumps into a canal and out of sight, while the other runs off to northwest heading for the jungle.  


A quick examination of the giant shows that besides some tattered hide armor, greatclub, the only other item of interest would be the bag tied to his belt.

Inside you find a broken ceramic mask of some sort (sized for a giant), a worn ceramic idol, a pair of crude leather sandals, and what looks to be a opal tipped rod of wood.

[d] aq[/d]

Ganyon gathers everyone together and says,"Folla me - we got ta git ta da Teeth before nightfall."
With that he heads off to the south.

The ruins are in such a state, that most of the time, you have no idea what the function of most buildings once were -- some show faded frescoes, where others show little beyond cracked marble or granite -- all items of value stripped off of walls and years of dirt and grime covering everything. 

You notice some recent pillaging by the areas where the dirt and grime have been sloppily wiped away or an outline in the dirt where something once lay.

The group decides to head directly towards the Titan's Teeth, and makes its way through what appears to have been a huge outdoor plaza or market, evidenced from the large open area. On the eastern side of the plaza, you see a footbridge leading to the middle of the ruined city.

Across another canal lies the base of the heart of the city, with both of the Teeth rising from the center. 

You approach the structure from the west, and circle around to the northern side, where you had seen what looked like an entryway from your earlier vantage point to the north. The entryway is surrounded by rubble and stone blocks that appear to have fallen from the tower above, as several of floors have gaps or missing portions of walls.

Several sets of footprints in the dirt show you that there has been traffic into this building in recent times. Domoris surmises that both humanoid and larger than humanoids have trod on this very ground.

The group walks towards the entryway, which at one time, must have been quite glorious, a roughly 40' tall archway, possibly 30-40' in width, with a double wide set of stairs leading up to it with what probably were plantings and fountains along each side. 

Now covered in rock and rubble, the passable width consists of 15-20' in the center.

"Me mates wudda made camp in der - as all o' Tharashk make camp 'ere whin in da area."



OOC: OK, my maptools campaign file for this battle is corrupted, so I cannot update the file or even access it.  Long story short, per DM fiat, this encounter is over.  Giant in the stairwell is toast, the other two got away.


----------



## EvolutionKB

"It is wise that they ran away.  We would have defeated them without much trouble."  Morph cracks his knuckles, strange for a 'forged.  "Let us rest here, with the pair gone, they shouldn't attack us."  With that said, the strange warforged pulls out the rope, intones arcane syllables and climbs into the rope trick.  Once within, he cast a spell of magic detection upon the wand.

[sblock=ooc]Cast Rope trick, cast detect magic on the items found in the giant's bag.  rest.[/sblock] 

[sblock=spells]Spell Prepared(including bonus spells for high Int and for being a specialist wizard)
(4/7/5/4/3) CL: 7 or 8 for fire spells; DC 15+spell level or 17+spell level for transmutations
0: Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1: Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex2, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease(expended)
2: invisibility(expended), glitterdust(expended), rope trick(expended), incendiary slime(expended)
3: haste, slow(expended), fireball, animate weapon
4: flame whips, polymorphx2 [/sblock]


----------



## Farce

_everything below includes the +4 dodge AC bonus vs. giants...._
Hudder -- *AC29*/15/29 *HP 85*/85 *DR 5/Magic ---AP 7/11--- Fort +11* [+14 vs. poison/spells] *Ref +7* [+9 spells] _(Evasion)_ *Will +3* [+5 vs spells] [sblock=Additional stats]*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision 60', Spot +6, Listen +3, Search +15
*Dragonmark (CL 14)*
Least _alarm _1/day _firetrap _1/day _misdirection _1/day
Lesser _glyph of warding_ 1/day _nondetection_1/day
Greater _greater glyph of warding_ 1/day​AoO: +11 1d10+11
[/sblock]

Hudder will slowly pick himself from the giant's smash, shaking the cobwebs from his head as the pair of foes run away. Standing up he says "Yah, ya best be runnin' else ye'll catch a taste o' me axe" banging the weapon against his shield.


"Ain't this a fine place to be stayin'" Hurrow says as he examines the grim-covered walls and faded frescoes. 

Hudder will follow the warforged up the rope, pulling himself and his heavy armor into the portal. "Why ya gotta make us climb up here? Can't you wizard-types make it easier? Ya think with all them brains, you'd 've figur'd that out by now..." Hudder compains as he settles into a sitting position.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Morph]
Your magical sight shows that only the wand radiates any magic, and after further study, you decide that it is of the conjuration school.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

The giants dead, the panther-druid followed the group warily, scenting the air and eyes alert. When they get to the camp, he leaps into the small opening to get a feeling for what has a occurred and to evaluate its safety.

When the warforged creates the hole in reality, Domoris once again disdains it, opting instead for a higher pearch reachable with his wings—and out of reach of terrestrial giants.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Void]
The now-familiar gurgling voice appears once again in your head as you stand at the base of the Titan's Teeth building.

"Youuuu didn't forget about me ssssssssooo ssssssssooooonnnnnn, my pet?"

"I ssssssssssurellllly have not forgotten about youuuuuuuuuu."

"Only ssssssssssspace and time keep usssssss apart nowwwww, but that bridge will ssssssssshortly be crosssssssssed over."

[/sblock]

As night descends, Morph, Void, Hudder, Darv, and Dreadnought all experience  a vision.

[sblock=Vision for Morph, Void, Hudder, Darv, and Dreadnought]
Blackness.  A cold room.   

A wave of tainted energy flows through you and your lungs suddenly burst back to life.  

Your eyes open and see the mind flayer standing over you - a scream escapes your lips!  You struggle to sit up and notice that your body is not your own, but of your fallen comrade, Asenfel.

Your eyes dart back to the flayer standing over you as you scream once more -- and feel the tendrils latch one at a time onto your head.  You struggle to break free, but find your arms tethered tightly to the cold rock slab underneath you.

With that, the vision ends with the echoing screams of panic and pain fading in the back of your mind.

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

The evil masters of the past are near, they try to shatter the door between the space and the reality.
The hooded Gitz turns to Morph.
Soon, they will be able to shatter you rope spell with a simple thought.

Let me go ahead, I will search the area for potential danger.
With that he goes to scout the place where the footprints head.

Hide + Move Sil.


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC question...Dreadnought doesn't sleep, does he experience this vision?)


----------



## stonegod

Shayuri said:


> (OOC question...Dreadnought doesn't sleep, does he experience this vision?)



Domoris has also never met/seen this person.


----------



## s@squ@tch

@ Shayuri - it is not a dream, so Dreadnaught experiences it.

@ stonegod - my mistake, Domoris does not experience it.

[sblock=Void]

You notice dried blood spatters on several of the steps and spray patterns on the rubble on each side of the walkway -- a recent battle was fought here, although you can't tell exactly how long ago. No bodies in sight.

You enter what appears to be the ground floor of the building. Roughly 120' in each direction, you feel overwhelmed by the massive scale of the structure. 

Along the far left wall are what would appear to be a fleet of magic lifts, similar to ones you have seen on the mainland, although sized for giants. In the south east corner, you spot what looks like to be a large stairwell. 

In the middle and strewn about is debris, litter, and various clutter. Several dried pools of blood can easily be seen from your vantage point. 

Along the right wall you notice a gathering of debris, which looks rather organized in assembly.


[/sblock]


----------



## Farce

Hudder will watch Void descend out of their extra-dimensional space and try to make sense of the vision he just received. 

"I don't be likin' these magicks or whatever they are takin' over me mind, remind me to be payin' that fiend back in kind for what he be doin' ta Asenfel" Hudder growls as he grabs his axe and looks down the whole as if expecting the mind flayer to come through at any moment.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: So, Void is scouting out the interior of the building, what are the plans for the rest of the party?  Make camp in the 'trick until morning?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void rethinks is move and decides to go back up. If the Mind flayer is out there is will be too foolish to go out alone, Mind flayers don't need eyes to sense him.


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought is still and silent, and could be mistaken for a statue until his head turns to regard Hudder, and he speaks in his hollow, bass tones.

"If what we were shown was true, it is an ugly fate. We must adjust our tactics, and be prepared for the ultimate foe in this battle. More and more it seems that the giants may only be proxies fighting on behalf of these creatures. The question is what they want. And how to defeat them."

He pauses, then shifts position slightly.

"No more solitary watches. We need at least two alert at any given moment. Three is even better, and shouldn't be too hard since I do not sleep."


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph sits cross-legged in the rope trick.  "Dreadnaught is wise beyond what most would think.  The flayers are our true foes, I believe as well.  My spells require me to rest, though I too will be awake.  I shall be more prepared for them this time."


----------



## Farce

"Aye, I'm fer thinkin' we gotta be more careful now, it seems the darkness can penetrate even this place. You might be right about them giants Dread, they seemed to be too smart for their own good." Hudder replies to the warforged, as he sits and lays his axe across his lap.


[sblock=OOC]
I'm thinking we wait here until our caster's can regain their spells.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

OOC: I believe Domoris was also going to scout before sleeping.

Domoris grunts at the suggestion of watching in pairs. Its probably in agreement, but who knows?


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC@stonegod: Where/what was Domoris planning on scouting?  Inside the building?  building perimeter?


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC@stonegod: Where/what was Domoris planning on scouting?  Inside the building?  building perimeter?





stonegod said:


> The giants dead, the panther-druid followed the group warily, scenting the air and eyes alert. When they get to the camp, he leaps into the small opening to get a feeling for what has a occurred and to evaluate its safety.



OOC: Inside initially (w/ Void if he's going), outside after. Then he'll perch up high as stated in that post (not quoted) to sleep.


----------



## s@squ@tch

While the others wait outside, the jungle hunter and gith move inside.

[sblock=Domoris/Void]

You enter what appears to be the ground floor of the building. Roughly 120' in each direction, you feel overwhelmed by the massive scale of the structure. 

Along the far left wall are what would appear to be a fleet of magic lifts, similar to ones you have seen on the mainland, although sized for giants. In the south east corner, you spot what looks like to be a large stairwell. 

In the middle and strewn about is debris, litter, and various clutter. Several dried pools of blood can easily be seen from your vantage point. 

Along the right wall you notice a gathering of debris, which looks rather organized in assembly.

[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC:  Watch schedule -- is this accurate/adequate?

1st:  Dreadnaught/Darv
2nd: Dreadnaught/Hudder
3rd:  Dreadnaught/Void


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC - Works for me. )


----------



## renau1g

OOC - Farce is having some comp. troubles, but Hudder's fine with that watch as well.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The gnome archivist sits quietly in the extra-dimensional space, pondering the events of the day.

First, the loss of their comrades during the attack during the night, then the frantic fleeing through the jungle, which landed them here, the site of two known attacks by giants that claimed countless lives.

The dream was more upsetting -- although he hadn't known Asenfel for too long, the agony of the method of his apparent return to life then his quick passage to death once again was almost too much for the little gnome.

He had signed up for giants, but these so called 'mind flayers' were not part of that original deal.

He waited patiently for the others to return -- the jungle hunter and the gith.

Hopefully they'd return with their craniums still intact....


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: intrepid explorers?  Strahd/Stonegod?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void rethinks is move and decides to go back up the rope. If the Mind flayer is out there it will be too foolish to go out alone, Mind flayers don't need eyes to sense him.


----------



## stonegod

Domoris sniffs around the rubble, especially the piled rubble, trying to sense anything that was in the area recently. When the gith leaves, he'll probably return depending on what he finds.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Still somewhat jittery from their early morning encounter, the Gith heads back towards the group, and after a cursory sniff or two, so does the jungle hunter.

Void climbs the rope into the Rope Trick, while Domoris shifts into an aerial form and alights upon a ledge on the ruin across the canal.

The group sets watch and the others go to sleep (for those that require it).

The evening passes uneventfully.  A few times, those on watch swear they heard things moving off in the distance, but nothing too close.

The sun rises, a quick breakfast is prepared, and the group is ready for another day.

OOC: What now?


----------



## stonegod

The large bird-thing alights near the camp, and becomes Domoris once again. Eating quickly and without civilized manners, he says only No smell in tower bottom. Cave-in recently disturbed. Probably should search before moving on. Its practically a speech.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

I should scout ahead and bring news
Void remarks and take off, soon disapearing from sight

Stealth mode.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The hunter and gith move back up the walkway which they explored the prior evening, leaving the others.

[sblock=Void and Domoris]
You enter what appears to be the ground floor of the building. Roughly 120' in each direction, you feel overwhelmed by the massive scale of the structure. 

Along the far left wall are what would appear to be a fleet of magic lifts, similar to ones you have seen on the mainland, although sized for giants. In the south east corner, you spot what looks like to be a large stairwell. 

In the middle and strewn about is debris, litter, and various clutter. Several dried pools of blood can easily be seen from your vantage point. 

Along the right wall you notice a gathering of debris, which looks rather organized in assembly.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

We should search that debris. Too organized. He does so.


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought watches the search with his usual silent impassivity, then turns and clomps heavily to the tower entrance to keep watch. He knows his role well, and it isn't to root through debris looking for things. There are others present skilled in such things. 

For now he waits and watches, for the time of swords to come again.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The group enters the main floor of the building. 

A make-shift barricade can be seen against the wall to the left.  What appears to be a stairwell in the SE corner, and a bank of magical lifts along the right side.

The group notices broken weapons and spatters of blood, as though a running battle was fought here recently. The layout of the pools seem to grow more dense as the barricade area is approached.

No bodies can be seen however. Which seems odd to you.

Ganyon kneels down and touches one of the dried pools of blood, testing it with his fingertips.

"Me mates wudda 'ad sentries posted at da entrance. Damn devils musta got 'em after da main group wenta sleep."

The barricade area, after a close inspection, is littered with various camp-gear - bedrolls, torn empty backpacks, etc. No items of value remain, but you cannot be sure whether who removed them -- whether the attackers or the scavengers.

[sblock=Spot DC20]
You've noticed that most of the blood pools and spatters had little movement to them -- making you think that the non-giants were struck dead where they stand. However, you notice one particular spray has a faint trail of dried blood, intermixed with the pools here and there, leading towards the barricade area. Once inside the barricade, it is harder to follow, but leads into the barricade itself.

A small opening is in front of you, which might lead to a small pocket inside the barricade. Could someone have crawled inside, wounded from the attack?
[/sblock]

[sblock=Int Check D20 or separate Spot DC20]
You notice the invisible sensor again, following behind Dreadnaught
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

Spot roll 1d20+6=24

Coming out of the shadows, Void approach the party

Could be that another party was ambushed over here. All dead but one.
He nods to the faint trail of blood
I think that one managed to escape, into the barricade, I will check it.
With that the Gitz goes to spy the area of the barricade, trying to conceal himself from prying eyes.

Move Sil. And Hide +20.


----------



## stonegod

OOC: Taking 10 on Spot gives him a 24.

The shifter sniffs the air and tastes the blood. He nods at the gith's words. One may have escaped. Behind in closed space. I can go through. But before he does so, he does a double-take at the warforged. His hackles rise. Watched again are we. Fool construct lets them see us!


----------



## EvolutionKB

"Stupid tentacle faces. Let me see what I can do about that."

[sblock=ooc]Cast dispel magic.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=In the Hidden Tunnel]
The opening is partially covered by a bit of dead jungle vines, stuck haphazardly between a couple of chipped blocks of rough granite. 

It doesn't look like something that was built on purpose, but an artifact of the stacking process.

The opening is large enough for you to enter, as a slim human would be able to wriggle in.


As you crawl in, you only get about a foot before you are forced to turn to the left, and you recoil slightly as your hand touchs a leather boot.

In the darkness, you can make out the form of a half-orc, wrapped up in a cloak, with only its hands and face showing. 

It doesn't look alive.

[/sblock]

Outside the tunnel, Morph intones some arcane syllables and gestures towards the invisible sensor, but to no avail.  [Dispel Check Failed]


----------



## stonegod

Domoris sniffed the air, sensing for anything else in the hole. Satisfied, he called forth some light to get a good look at the body.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Domoris]

As you create light in the small, confined space, you notice that the half-orc is indeed dead.

The smell hits your senses next.  The rank stench penetrates your nostrils -- you'd guess that death occured over a week ago.

The opening itself is scarcely larger than the body fit inside of it.  You figure that the dying half-orc crawled its way in here, then died.

On the debris directly in from of the corpse is some scrawled writing, and it appears to be written in dried blood.

Only a few broken words appear on the debris -- "Save bodies for chief" ,  "Ambushed" 

[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

Domoris turns into a wolf and drags a half-orc carcass out of the barricade. Shifter once again, his answers to any questions are terse. Crawled and died. Scrawled something about 'saving bodies for chief' and about an 'ambush.' Nothing else in there.


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought pauses and watches Domoris, then says, "I meant to ask before you so hastily wriggled in there...but what did you mean by 'fool construct lets them see us?' Is there some question about my loyalty?"


----------



## stonegod

Shayuri said:


> Dreadnought pauses and watches Domoris, then says, "I meant to ask before you so hastily wriggled in there...but what did you mean by 'fool construct lets them see us?' Is there some question about my loyalty?"



The shifter looks at the warforged plainly. Scrying works on strength of will. Or those it have connection to. Scryer knows you or think you best target.


----------



## Shayuri

Stung at the implication, nevertheless Dreadnought realized the course of action was obvious.

"I will wait apart from the rest of you," he stated. "It's unlikely this tower has dangers you'll need me to face in it. That way the enemy will not be able to see or hear your discussions and discoveries."

"Perhaps later, when the magic has expired, you will share them with me."


----------



## s@squ@tch

Ganyon wriggles in and pulls out his former clanmate.

"I had hoped he'd be alive...." chokes out the guide.

A minute or so later, he able to compose himself.

"So, dey took da bodies o' my clansmen?  I dunt lik dat one bit."

"Khyber knows wut dey got planned wit 'im."


----------



## EvolutionKB

"They are likely food or bodies for undead fodder," Morph says.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Ganyon shivers noticeably.

"De thought ov me mates bein' roasted ona spit turns mah stomak."

From behind Morph, Darv's voice pipes up,"I have to admit, I'm not an expert upon the dietary habits of the giant species, but it seems strange for them to prey upon humanoids, as we are not exactly much of a morsel for them."

He crosses his arms and taps the side of his forehead as he thinks a moment.

"In either case, whether it be for bizarre undeath experiments, which also seems odd, or if it is for food.....wait.  What if the mind flayers are in league with the giants -- perhaps to reanimate them for.... food?  Like what I think happened with Asenfel?"  The gnome shivers as well.

"Perhaps you are right, they did want to keep them for food.." his voice trails off.

"What do we do now?" he says to the others.


----------



## Farce

Hudder will shake his head out of whatever stuppor managed to silence the normally gregarious dwarf. "Darv's right, it ain't like them giants ta be eating people, but with them octupus heads floating around, everything else is all screwed up. Where da ya s'pose that stairwell be leadin'?" Hudder asks, growing more uncomfortable every minute.


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Doz stairs leed tah da basement -- some sort o' enjin dun der dat makes dis place nice inside."

"I bin down der once in da past.  Nothing too special -- pretty picked over"


----------



## stonegod

Domoris shrugs at the 'forged. Whoever watches you will know if you behind and just get one of us. Or get you. Either way, someone is gotten.

As the others talk about the dispositions of the corpses, Domoris grunts, Follow blood or smell to find bodies.


----------



## EvolutionKB

"Yes," Morph says, cocking his head, "the mindflayerers are the consumers.  Either way," he continues, "if there is nothing else down there, there is no reason to stay here.  Ganyon, lead on.  If we can find some giant's perhaps we can persuade them to talk to us."


----------



## Shayuri

"I have a suggestion," Dreadnought suggests, not at all suggestively.

"If one of us can send a message back to the city to someone explaining what we've discovered, it could help. It seems to me that knowing about these mind creatures could be very valuable, tactically, for future engagements, if our efforts are unsuccessful."


----------



## s@squ@tch

At the mention of sending word back to Stormreach, Ganyon steps forward.

"Ya know, I do have dis sendin' stone 'ere tah do jus' dat.  At leas', dats why dey sent it wit' us -- tah lit 'em know what we find so dey can prepare fer the scions return."

A chuckle escapes the small gnome besides the group.

"I could just smack myself for forgetting that they sent that along with us."

"I'm sure they would appreciate knowing about the mindflayers down here as well, since that nice fellow in Stormreach met his end missing a good portion of his brain."

"But what should we do now?  Have our jungle friend attempt to track down the assailants, or look around this tower?"


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph cocks his head at the gnome.  "I forgot about the stone as well.  As for our plan of action, I would think we should at least give the tower an examination."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

I can scout to see if anything dwells in the entrance areas of the towers.
Say the almost invisible and death silenced Gitz as he reveal himself and approach the group.


----------



## stonegod

Domoris shrugs. Smell fades fast. Might be gone now. Tower than I can sniff latter.

Just to test, Domoris becomes the wolf again to test the air.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The group decides to explore the tower -- so they walk/trundle/scamper over towards the lone remaining functional-appearing lift.

The lift floats silently in its shaft.

[sblock=Domoris]
As you transformed into your predator form, you sniff the ground then follow a faint trail to the entrance-way, where the scent disappears.  [DC for tracking > 10, so survival check cannot be used in lieu of the Track feat.]

[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=bump]
bump
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

Wolf-Domoris waits for the lift to rise.


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph looks around, probably at giant height for some way to operate the lift.


----------



## s@squ@tch

You do not see any buttons or methods of control that would be similar to lifts that you have operated in the past in larger cities, such as Sharn.

Actually, the shaft is carved with patterns and frescoes of various things -- plants, giant-figures, clouds -- all sized to be normal for someone of a giant stature.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Darv looks around for a moment, then says,"If there are no buttons that controls this lift, then perhaps it was voice activated."

He pauses, clears his throat and says,"Hello Mr. Lift, can you help us?"

Nothing happens.

The gnome furrows his brow then snaps his fingers and laughs.

"Well, I think I know why that didn't work -- I am such the fool."

The gnome begins again,"Hranth bjor, sarvio uns bargens?"
[sblock=Giant]
"Hello Mr. Lift, can you help us?"
[/sblock]

An ancient sounding voice fills the space.

"Warez donth"?

[sblock=Giant]

"How may I be of service?"

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC - Question for the gang...I apologize for not being clear enough about this IC, so I just wanna be sure we're clear OOC. Do y'all want Dreadnought to stay a distance from the rest of the group, so the scrying eye on him won't see or hear you? And if so, are y'all okay with him being on the lift, or is he supposed to stay behind?)


----------



## EvolutionKB

OOC:  I'm okay with Dreadnaught coming along.

"Sae ronta dez ito, forno."

[sblock=Giant]
"We wish to journey up the heights of the tower, please lower."
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

Wolf-Domoris snarls at the strange language, but says nothing.

OOC: Domoris made is clear that staying away wouldn't help. In his mind, it'll just target someone else. So Dreadnaught can come.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The lift lowers itself to the ground, allowing all to board.

Then begins to speak again in giant.

[sblock=Giant]

"Where would you like to go?"

[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

Wolf-Domoris snorts, waiting.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Giant]

"Are you creatures deaf?  I asked you *where* you would like to go!"

"Do you think I have nothing better to do than sit here and listen to your mindless chatter?"

The lift sighs with disgust.

"Oh, if my creators could see me now...."


[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

The wizard speaks again in the language of giants.  "I am sorry, do not mistake my lack of response for codemnation of you or your creator's greatness.  I am in awe of such a thing as you.  Something so magnificant doesn't belong here, you should be experienced by all races.  First floor please."


----------



## s@squ@tch

A slight rumble of laughter erupts from the lift.

[sblock=Giant]

"_*First*_ floor?"   

"You make my job quite easy then, for you are already there."
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

The 'forged speaks again in Giant.  "Apologies, First floor above our current floor."


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Giant]

"Well then, second floor, here we come."

"You, my metallic friend, with your gift for the speech of my makers, are starting to grow upon me -- but tell me one thing -- who created you?"

[/sblock]

Without sound, the lift starts upwards at a comfortable velocity, quickly traversing the 40' to the next floor.

It stops gently and hovers.

You see a barren floor before you -- nothing remains on the walls, ceilings or floors besides the barest of building materials.  Only a few partially remaining remnants of walls still stand, a fine dust covers the floor, and a variety of footprints can be seen, of all ages it would appear.

The floor is about the same size as the ground floor.


----------



## stonegod

Wolf-Domoris sniffs the air and the tracks, before waiting impatiently for the others to make up their mind.


----------



## EvolutionKB

Seeing nothing in the tower so far besides footprints, Morph speaks again in Giant, hoping the voice of the elevator knows something.

[sblock=Giant]
"Tell me, who has passed through here recently?  If there is anybody, can you take us to them?"
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Giant]

"Many things come and go from time to time."

"Small one, you cannot imagine how many things I have brought high and then low again."

"Alas, this place is not as it once was, and all those who venture inside do so, for the most part, to rob this place of more of its past."

"The last group I seem to recall to ride up was a bunch of small folk, like yourselves, like miniature versions of the ones that used to live here."

"They went up a few days ago, but I haven't seen them since."

"I guess I could take you to them -- I'm sure they wouldn't seem to mind at all."
[/sblock]

The lift hums slightly as it begins to rise into the sky -- it speeds up and all of the floors that you go past begin to merge into a blur.  A slight surge of adrenaline hits your bodies as the lift goes into full speed upwards -- then ends just as quickly.

A darkened floor stands before you -- the only light are fragments of the sun from behind 3 - hide covered windows at the other end of the floor.

From what you can see in the darkness, there is a bunch of rubble and partially standing walls.

A stench of filth and refuse permeates the air.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

Void breaks his silence.
Let me scout ahead ... I'll bring news shortly
with that the Gitz steps to the floor and to the shadows.

Move Sile. + Hide.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Void]

You step off of the lift and onto the floor -- and disappear into the shadows.

You crawl around a few low walls and begin to hear some noises up ahead -- the smacking of lips and low murmuring.

As you grow nearer to the far wall you start to hear chewing noises.

The noise distracts you as you unwittingly walk through some sort of alarm -- a thread strung low between two walls that had a black bell attached to it.  It rings a lone 'ding', and you hear an angry screech.

"Who dares interrupt my dinner?" hisses an unseen creature.

OOC: No surprise round, actions for round 1 needed.

[/sblock]

Off in the distance, you hear a bell ring and an angry screech echo back towards the main group.

OOC: The floor is fairly dark, so anyone without a light source or low-light/darkvision will be affected.

Map will be posted this evening.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC:

First Map is for Void -- it is named Void.

Second map is for the rest of the party, and really, only Domoris and Darv have low-light vision, so Dreadnaught, Morph, Hudder can't see much of anything.  Void is hidden from sight, so the party does not know where he is.

Some notes on the map -- you should be able to see the difference between regular and shadowy illumination by the shading.  If you can't see through something, it is a wall or pillar, if you can see over it, then it is a partial wall -- still difficult terrain though.

Ceiling is 40' up.

Any other questions, ask.
Now -- initiative and actions!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

_Damn._
The Gitz curse his luck of not spotting the trap. He remains hidden. hopefully, the creature will think it the wind or a rat. He tries to find a place where the creature will not see or hear him.

Remaining in stealth mode.


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph attempts to identify the screech before taking any other actions.  OOC:  Knowledge(arcana) +16.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Morph]

You attempt to place the sound, but to no avail.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Those on the lift]
You hear Darv whisper behind you,"So THAT is what one sounds like in the wild -- my friends, I would wager my spellbook that that is a harpy -- we must beware of their song -- for it can take over your mind!  Hideous mix of bird and humanoid, who delight upon torturing those that they enslave...."

[Darv's Know(nature) modifier is a ridiculous +19]
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

Slow on the uptake, Wolf-Domoris snarls and becomes Bird-Domoris, taking to the air to get a higher view.

OOC: Init 6. Minor to become bird and then off towards J20, looking for a perch.


----------



## s@squ@tch

stonegod said:


> OOC: Init 6. Minor to become bird....




OOC: We'll have none of that 4th edition jargon in here, mister!


----------



## EvolutionKB

OOC:  I'll be posting tomorrow...time for bed.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*in progress*

*Round 1*

*Initiative:

27 - Harpy? - fly to b7 (25' elevation), ready action
16 - Hudder - double move to E16
14 - Void - Hide
13 - Dreadnought - delay
9 - Darv - Cast Shield of Faith on self
6 - Domoris - Free action to change to Avian form, fly towards J20, 20' elevation
5 - Morph - Throw sunrod onto open area of floor - C16

*

The sound of flapping wings can be heard throughout the floor, and another screech is heard by those on the lift.

Hudder hefts his axe and says,"Foller 'me boys, lets git tah fightin" as he runs headlong towards a low wall in front of the group.

Dreadnought takes a moment to let things sink in, and thinks to himself,"Is this what I want to be?"

Behind him, the small gnome casts some abjurative magicks upon himself to ward against any enemy attacks.

Not like being in confined spaces, the shifter transforms into a bird-like aspect and takes wing towards the south wall and gains some elevation.  He finds no perch, however, but he gets a better view of the surroundings.

Finally, the warforged wizard snaps a sunrod and hurls it out into the hungry darkness.  The sudden source of light hurts the eyes a bit, but then illuminates most of the area -- and you finally can see the source of the screech -- it does indeed look like a harpy -- two feathered wings, two taloned feet, and two arms holding a large bow that would be at home in the hands of a giant!

Two other things are seen -- two nearly naked bodies -- one dwarf, one human, stand motionless towards the SW area of the level.






*Conditions:*

Darv - Shield of Faith (80/80)


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph cracks a sunrod and throws it out into the open space of the tower.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: map uploaded, and first round complete.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 2 - complete*

*Round 2*

*Initiative:

27 - Harpy? - fly to b7 (25' elevation), attack Hudder - 2 arrows HIT for 25 damage
16 - Hudder - Drop waraxe, pull out hand axe -- attack MISS
14 - Void - Use Shatter upon Harpy's bow
13 - Dreadnought - 5' step to D22, Full attack w/bow - both MISS
9 - Darv - Cast Flame Strike - 28 damage, reflex 1/2
6 - Domoris - Fly to H14, create morphic beak
5 - Morph - Move to C19, draw and throw tanglefoot bag

*

"Ahhhhhh my preciouses -- more playthings," says the flying creature as it approaches the lift -- it spots Hudder against the wall and takes aim with its large bow and sends two arrows into his chest and shoulder.

"Ya stupid bird -- you'll be tastin' mah steel soon enough!" shouts Hudder as he reaches for a hand axe at his belt.  He drops his waraxe at his feet and hurls the axe towards the flying archer, but it just clips its wing and sails past harmlessly.

Void appears from the shadows against the wall and stretches his hand out towards the harpy's bow -- sending psychic vibrations towards it -- but to no effect. [Bow is a magical]

The harpy screeches out a laugh,"No no, my pretties, your doom is at hand, no minor magicks will save you from my stewpot."

Dreadnought moves out of the elevator and peers up at the hovering bird-thing, harshly illuminated in the bright glare of the sunrod. 

"Hmm, been awhile since I've used this," he rumbles to himself as he reaches back and pulls his longbow from its case over his shoulder. The thick wood is sturdy and well made, but otherwise unremarkable.

With deliberate movements he brings first one, then another arrow to his cheek and releases them...only to have them both fall in a short arc and skitter on the stone floor well short of the harpy.

Nonplussed, Dreadnought plucks at the bowstring and finds that it has indeed been awhile. The string has become too loose to shoot with! Grumbling to himself, the warforged quickly tightens it...

Some screeching laughter comes from the harpy,"Leave the archery to me, my pretty...."

Darv sizes up the situation and doesn't like what he sees.  The gnome is no archer, that's for sure, and he's not exactly thrilled to be in the middle of combat again -- some inner voice tells him he should be inside of a nice, safe, library, and not in the middle of some ruin staring down a crazed harpy with a gigantic longbow. 

He recites some very familiar words and gestures that have gotten some extensive use the past few days, and a column of fire roars from overhead of the harpy -- slamming down towards the floor.  

He grimaces slightly as the harpy looks to have avoided most of the fire.

Bird-Domoris flies towards the west, entering an area of no illumination, shifting his beak into something frighteningly bestial. [OOC: Stay at current elevation of 15'?]

Morph ever resourceful move forward, pulling the tanglefoot bag from his belt. He hurls the bag at the harpy and it streaks toward the creature's chest -- the bag explodes across the chest of the bird-creature, but misses most of its wings.

"Raaarrrghh!" screeches the harpy.





*Conditions:*

Darv - (53/53) - _Shield of Faith_ (80/80)
Hudder - (60/85) -
Harpy - 14 damage, covered in Tanglefoot bag goo


----------



## renau1g

The dwarf remains motionless.

[sblock=OOC]
Just dropping by to post in the thread.
s@s, I posted a picture in the OOC, Not sure if it can be used for the maptools token
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=renau1q]
No problem, I'll take a look at it, I'm sure I can update your token with it.

BTW, you're _dominated_, so you won't be doing too much in this encounter.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void, from his hidden place, concentrates and points his shutter ability to the point where the Harpy holds the bow.

Use Shutter for sunder weapon


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought moves out of the elevator and peers up at the hovering bird-thing, harshly illuminated in the bright glare of the sunrod. 

"Hmm, been awhile since I've used this," he rumbles to himself as he reaches back and pulls his longbow from its case over his shoulder. The thick wood is sturdy and well made, but otherwise unremarkable.

With deliberate movements he brings first one, then another arrow to his cheek and releases them...only to have them both fall in a short arc and skitter on the stone floor well short of the harpy.

Nonplussed, Dreadnought plucks at the bowstring and finds that it has indeed been awhile. The string has become too loose to shoot with! Grumbling to himself, the warforged quickly tightens it...

(5' step out of elevator and full attack! Rolled -TWO NATURAL 1's- Did I mention I -hate- Invisible Castle? Really!  )
Roll Lookup


----------



## stonegod

Bird-Domoris circles around, the beak becoming frighteningly bestial.

OOC: Free to shift, Move to morphic the bite, move to circle around (H14)


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph ever resourceful move forward, pulling the tanglefoot bag from his belt.  He hurls the bag at the harpy and it streaks toward the creature's chest.

[sblock=Actions]
Move to C19(pulling out tanglefoot bag as I move).  Throw bag at harpy.
Twenty to hit(I didn't account for range, so it's at a -6 I think...)

Roll Lookup

AP:  6 and 1.  I'll take the six.  .  Total is 26 minus the penalty from range.
Roll Lookup

[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells]
Spell Prepared(including bonus spells for high Int and for being a specialist wizard)
(4/7/5/4/3) CL:  7 or 8 for fire spells; DC 15+spell level or 17+spell level for transmutations
0:  Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1:  Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex2, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease
2:  invisibility, glitterdust, rope trick, incendiary slime
3:  haste, slow, fireball, animate weapon
4:  flame whips, polymorphx2[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 3*

*Initiative:

27 - Harpy? - Fly to D19, attack Morph - 2 arrows HIT for 29 damage, 4 falling damage
16 - Hudder - Move to D18, throw axe - MISS
14 - Void - Nothing
13 - Dreadnought - Attack Harpy w/ box - 2 arrows MISS 
9 - Darv - Cast Moon Bolt - 6 STR Damage before Fort save
6 - Domoris - Move to C19, shift to predator, grapple succeed on Harpy, 4 pts falling damage
5 - Morph - Cast Invisibility, move to D23

*

The goo-encrusted harpy flies, albeit more slowly, towards the lift, turning to the south to face Morph.  He draws forth two arrows and loads them simultaneously onto the large bow and takes a bead at the warforged wizard.  He launches them both and they streak towards the wizard -- both hitting solidly in his chest.  A small gout of flame erupts from each arrowhead as they strike his body.  "Rarrrhrrrg!  Die mechanical man!"

"Come 'ere, ya blasted rat wit' wings!" bellows the dwarf.  "Dont be flittin' about like pansy and face me dun 'ere!"  

Feeling somewhat useless on the ground, the dwarf reaches for another throwing axe at his belt and does his best to line up his throw, but it veers off to the left.

"Damn bird mus' be playin' wit the winds in 'ere fer me to miss like that." groans the dwarf, completely unwilling to accept that he might not be that good of a thrower.

The gith remains in the shadows, pondering his next move.

Dreadnought patiently and quickly recovers from his earlier blunder and fires another pair of arrows. It seems as if ranged fire is just not his thing at first, but his fourth shot at least covers the distance towards the flying menace, but just nicks a portion of tanglefoot goo hanging off of the creature's haunch, breaking away a small chunk, but leaving the bird-creature unaffected.

"If we don't do something, that harpy will just pick us apart from beyond arms reach!" muttered the gnome.  "I know I can't fly, or provide much aerial attack, but perhaps I can reduce the effectiveness of it a bit."  

He intones a few words and a silvery-bolt shoots forth from his outstretched hands and impales the harpy, briefly encasing it in a white sheen, before fading.  The bird looks a bit weakened by the effect, but also appeared to shrug some of it off.

Bird-Domoris swoops in towards the creature, malicious intent clear. In a strange manuver, Domoris becomes the Beast-creature, terrible fangs nipping at the bird. He dodges its wicked claws, then sinks his unnaturally large fangs into the shoulder of the bird and latches on, dragging it to the ground 25' below.

The Harpy lets out a pained and angered,"Raaaarrwkkk" as it falls to the ground in the clutches of the shifter.


Morph intones arcane words and he fades from view. The invisible wizard then moves back to the shelter of the lift.






*Conditions:*

Darv - (53/53) - _Shield of Faith_ (78/80)
Hudder - (60/85) -
Morph - (20/49) - _Invisibility_ (70/70)
Domoris - (62/66) - _Grappling_
Harpy - _Grappling_ - 39 damage, covered in Tanglefoot bag goo, 3 STR damage, 1 CON damage


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

From him hiding place Void will try to sneak attack the harpy with his magical shurikans.

Attack (missile): +11 = 3 [base] +7 [dexterity] +1 [+1 Shurikan]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: @Strahd - one shuriken or perform a flurry of blows (3?)?


----------



## Vertexx69

*Hudder, HP 60/85, AC 25, DR 10/magic & peircing, saves F+12/R+8/W+4*

Hudder glances down at the arrows protruding from his chest wondering if they are indeed magical.

OOC - Hiya folks. Hey S@s are these magic arrows? Cause my character sheet says DR 10/magic & peircing.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC@Vertexx: The DR/10magic and piercing comes about from his _Protective Dragonmark_ feat -- and only if he uses an AP to power it for 1 round.  But yes, the arrows are treated as magical, as they were shot from a magical bow, which Void just found out during his _Shatter_ attempt.

@Strahd: Just a reminder, a shuriken's range increment is 10', and the Harpy is ~ 40-50' from your current position, so you'd be taking a -8 or -10 to hit range modifier.  And not to pile on, , but you also don't have line-of-sight to the Harpy from your position -- there is a floor-to-ceiling wall between yourself and the harpy, which is causing the dark area in front of you that Domoris is partially in.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void is doing nothing. The Harpy is too high for him to do something.


ooc - Is there a way to climb silently the column ?


----------



## s@squ@tch

@Strahd - you could climb one of the columns on the map, silently?  perhaps, if your move silently was high enough.  the harpy is obviously distracted and hasn't seen you yet.

@Shayuri - need action from Dreadnought

@Tailspinner - if you want to take over Darv for this combat, feel free, else I'll run him until the end.


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought patiently and quickly recovers from his earlier blunder and fires another pair of arrows. It seems as if ranged fire is just not his thing at first, but his fourth shot at least covers the distance towards the flying menace.

To hit:
11 (natural 1...yes, another one) and 18.
Roll Lookup

Damage (in case the second shot actually hit) 9
Roll Lookup


----------



## s@squ@tch

@shayuri - nice.  

@domoris / morph - you're up,


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void will try the following.
Climbing silently on the column, and if the Harpy will not hear him. He will jump on her with a flying kick or flurry of blows. Then he will fall like a feather on the ground.

Move Silently +20


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph intones arcane words and he fades from view. The invisible wizard then moves back to the shelter of the lift.
[sblock=Spells]
Spell Prepared(including bonus spells for high Int and for being a specialist wizard)
(4/7/5/4/3) CL: 7 or 8 for fire spells; DC 15+spell level or 17+spell level for transmutations
0: Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1: Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex2, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease
2: invisibility, glitterdust, rope trick, incendiary slime
3: haste, slow, fireball, animate weapon
4: flame whips, polymorphx2 

[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: @Void, remember, you still have to climb the column, which will be a DC15 climb check (and your mod is +2), so if you make 2 successful climb checks, you would climb up 20' (1/4 of your 40' base move)


----------



## stonegod

Bird-Domoris swoops in towards the creature, malicious intent clear. In a strange manuver, Domoris becomes the Beast-creature, terrible fangs nipping at the bird. Assuming he dodges its wicked claws, he attempts to bite and latch on, dragging it to the ground!

*OOC: Move to the "harpy", free shift to Predator form, attempt a grapple. It can only use a natural weapon to make its AoO, unless its already made one to stop the grapple. Assuming it doesn't do damage, Melee touch AC 27 to initiate, Grapple check 23, and 21 hp & 1 Con damage from the bite. No Tumble, so Domoris will just have to suck up the falling damage.*


----------



## Vertexx69

Hudder claps hartly at the aireal grapple attempt. "You get 'er yah creepy - shapeshifting - critter you! Bring 'er down to me blade!"


----------



## renau1g

The dwarf continues to remain motionless, a bit of saliva drips from his semi-open mouth, dropping to the floor.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Sure, Void will try one time to climb. If he fails, he will fall like a feather
Unless Domoris will bring the Harpy to the ground


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Double post


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 3*

*Initiative:

27 - Harpy? - Attempt to escape grapple (rolled a 22)
16 - Hudder - Move to C18, attack Harpy HIT for 11 damage
14 - Void -double move to D18 
13 - Dreadnought - drop bow, charge to D20, attack Harpy - HIT for 7 damage
9 - Darv - nothing, ready action if bird gets up
6 - Domoris - Opposed move check - PASS, Natural attack HIT for 20 dmg + 1 CON
5 - Morph - Ready action - Lesser Orb of Fire if Harpy flies

*

Realizing the dire predicament, the weakened harpy shrieks and attempts to fight off the shifter.

A wicked smile spreads across hudders lips as he draws his waraxe while moving in to chop down the grappled beasty. Setting up a nice flanking angle for the warforged.

"Not so funny when ya be within the reach oh me blade, now do it ye feathered monstrousity?" 

The gith breaks from his hiding spot along the wall and rushes towards the downed bird-creature. (unable to attack due to being 50' away vs 40' move speed)

When the harpy hits the ground, Dreadnought immediately charges forward, leaving his bow clattering to the ground as he draws his sword! Despite the weight of his armored feet on the flagstones, he rushes forward quickly and delivers an overhead slice to the harpy, opening up a gash along the dorsal wing edge.

Darv surveys the scene from the lift and nods approvingly of the tactics being employed. 

Holding the bird thing down with his vice-like jaws, four legged Domoris stands, while holding the bird down (opposed grapple check won) and sinks his teeth once again into the birds shoulder, sapping it of its life energy.




*Conditions:*

Darv - (53/53) - _Shield of Faith_ (78/80)
Hudder - (60/85) -
Morph - (20/49) - _Invisibility_ (70/70)
Domoris - (62/66) - _Grappling_
Harpy - _Grappling_ - 77 damage, covered in Tanglefoot bag goo, 3 STR damage, 2 CON damage


----------



## stonegod

The fangs of Beast-Domoris easily keep it grounded.

OOC: Grapple: 28


----------



## Vertexx69

*Hudder, HP 60/85, AC 25, DR 5/magic, saves F+12/R+8/W+4*

A wicked smile spreads across hudders lips as he draws his waraxe while moving in (to C18) to chop down the grappled beasty.  Setting up a nice flanking angle for the warforged.

1d20+13=24, 1d10+7=11

"Not so funny when ya be within the reach oh me blade, now do it ye feathered monstrousity?" 
[sblock=OOC]If they fell from the arial grapple, they would be prone now correct? If so add 4 to Hudders attack roll against the harpies AC without dex (from being in a grapple). Am I remembering any or all of this correctly? Its been a little while. [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Yes, both the Harpy and Domoris are prone.


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: Yes, both the Harpy and Domoris are prone.



OOC: No, you mean Domoris is *awesome*!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void sneak behind the Harpy and tries to puch her.

regular melee attack + sneak attack


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC - Sorry! I haven't been able to access Enworld for DAYS! And then I was gone all day Saturday.)

When the harpy hits the ground, Dreadnought immediately charges forward, leaving his bow clattering to the ground as he draws his sword! Despite the weight of his armored feet on the flagstones, he rushes forward quickly and delivers an overhead slice to the harpy as he arrived!

Free: Drop bow
Free (with movement): Draw sword.
Full Round: Charge attack harpy.
To hit: 25
Damage: 7
Roll Lookup

Current AC: 23 (dropped shield to use bow, but +2 dodge from stance this round)
Current HP: 111

[sblock=Readied maneuvers]Moment of Perfect Mind
Emerald Razor
Wall of Blades
Iron Heart Surge[/sblock]

[sblock=Stance]Absolute Steel: +10 to movement (30' total), +2 dodge to AC if moves 10' or more during round.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

Holding the bird thing down with his vice-like jaws, four legged Domoris stands and attempts to continue to savage it.

OOC: Stand from prone. Opposed grapple to bite down: Grp 24, 20hp + 1 Con.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Updated round 3, need Morph to complete.


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph stands ready his invisibility intact.  Should the harpy arise into the air, it will be engulfed in fire.

[sblock=Actions]I'll move closer and ready a lesser orb of fire if the harpy takes flight.[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells]
Spell Prepared(including bonus spells for high Int and for being a specialist wizard)
(4/7/5/4/3) CL: 7 or 8 for fire spells; DC 15+spell level or 17+spell level for transmutations
0: Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1: Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex2, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease
2: invisibility, glitterdust, rope trick, incendiary slime
3: haste, slow, fireball, animate weapon
4: flame whips, polymorphx2 
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 3*

*Initiative:

27 - Harpy? - Captivating Song 
16 - Hudder - Will save FAIL - attack Domoris - 1 HIT for 15 damage
15 - Dori - double move to B14
14 - Void - Will save FAIL - attempt Daze on Domoris - FAIL
13 - Dreadnought - Will save PASS - Attack Harpy - 2 HIT for 14 damage
11 - Alain - Double Move to B17
9 - Darv - Will save PASS - ready action
6 - Domoris - Will save PASS - 
5 - Morph - Will save PASS

*

The harpy struggles a bit more with the shifter, but begins to realize that it is futile at this point.  He begins to sing a broken tune that haunts the minds of those around him.  "Listen......Listen my pretties, listen to me and the words that I sing to you...."

[sblock=Spot DC15]
You notice a collar spiked with dragonshards flare with a reddish green light when the harpy begins to sing.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Void, Hudder, Dori and Alaine]
Void/Hudder -- You are now _dominated_, just like Dori and Alaine.  Not just _captivated_, but _dominated_ -- this is no ordinary harpy's song.

You hear the harpy's voice in your head cry out,"Save me - get this creature off of me!"
And you feel compelled to do so.

Although Dori and Alaine are wearing just their underwear and have no gear or spells.
[/sblock]

A partially nude dwarf appears from the other side of the room, long strings of dried drool hanging from his greasy beard, walking towards the group.

Those near might notice a tear roll down Hudders ruddy cheek. "The poor thing. Get of oh the wee lass ya mangy stray!" The steelclad dwarf spins his axe over his head and then swings it straight into the side of the unsuspecting druid twice, catching the predator-beast once with his axe, opening up a long gash along his ribcage.

"Get off her, she is not a threat any more!" shouts the gith.  [DC9 Will save auto-succeed for Domoris]

Dreadnought moves his shield to keep it between himself and his bewitched comrades, but he keeps relentless focus on the harpy...fully intent on battering it to death before it can snare anyone else...or even him!  Both blows find their mark on the bird-creature.

The partially nude minstrel shambles over towards the main group.

The shifter grunts as the dwarf attacks him but focuses on the harpy, draining the bird of the last vestiges of its life force.  It collapses, limp on the ground.





*Conditions:*

Darv - (53/53) - _Shield of Faith_ (77/80)
Hudder - (60/85) -
Morph - (20/49) - _Invisibility_ (69/70)
Domoris - (47/66) - _Grappling_
Harpy - _Grappling_ - 113 damage, covered in Tanglefoot bag goo, 3 STR damage, 3 CON damage, prone


----------



## Vertexx69

*Hudder, HP 60/85, AC 25, DR 5/magic, saves F+12/R+8/W+4*

Those near might notice a tear roll down Hudders ruddy cheek. "The poor thing. Get of oh the wee lass ya mangy stray!" The steelclad dwarf spins his axe over his head and then swings it strait into the side of the unsespecting druid twice. AC hit/Dmg: 27/15, 12/20


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

If Hudder's punch is not enough. Void will try to daze the druid.
Get off her, she is not a threat any more

*daze


----------



## renau1g

The dwarf clad only in underwear begins marching towards the battle, mindlessly heeding the words of the harpy despite his defenselessness. 

[sblock=OOC]
Double move to D16
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

Hoping to hurt the harpy before it can do anything else, Morph intones arcane syllables, and stretches his hand out towards the harpy.  Missles of force slam into her.

[sblock=Actions]
Cast magic missle for 17 damage.  Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells]
Spell Prepared(including bonus spells for high Int and for being a specialist wizard)
(4/7/5/4/3) CL: 7 or 8 for fire spells; DC 15+spell level or 17+spell level for transmutations
0: Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1: Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex2, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease
2: invisibility, glitterdust, rope trick, incendiary slime
3: haste, slow, fireball, animate weapon
4: flame whips, polymorphx2 
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Dreadnought/Darv/Domoris up next.


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought moves his shield to keep it between himself and his bewitched comrades, but he keeps relentless focus on the harpy...fully intent on battering it to death before it can snare anyone else...or even him!

Full attack
Attack 1: 18, for 7 damage.
Attack 2: 19, for 7 damage.
Roll Lookup

[sblock=Readied Maneuvers]Moment of Perfect Mind
Emerald Razor
Wall of Blades
Iron Heart Surge [/sblock]

[sblock=Stance]Absolute Steel: +10 to movement (30' total), +2 dodge to AC if moves 10' or more during round. [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

The shifter grunts as the dwarf attacks him but focuses on the harpy.

OOC: Grapple: Chk 33, 22dmg +1 Con if successful.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*End of Combat*

With the harpy slain, the enchantment upon the dwarves, Void, and Alain is broken.

[sblock=Dori / Alain]
Obviously, you, and/or your group, were attacked in the jungle by the harpy.  You do not remember much else after hearing the song of the bird.

In reality, you were brought here in the tower by the Harpy and have been its food source for quite some time.  You two are the only ones left of your group(s).  

If you want to know each other from before, that's fine -- if not, that's also fine.  
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g

The dwarf stops his advance towards the party and shakes his head, clearing out any last remnants of the harpy's song. He looks down at his near nakedness and then at the newcomer's, if he's shy or embarrassed by his appearance he doesn't show it

"Me name's Dori Kundarak, and ye have me thanks. Where are we? Last I can remember we were walking through the jungle here, looking for ....something... and then I hear the most bee-u-tee-ful song and after that nothing" the dwarf says, looking around to see if his blade is here.


----------



## stonegod

The beast-thing growls at the dwarf that hit him and then licks his wounds as the others decide what to do next.


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph wrings his fingers and stretches. He'd been in his normal form too long. The wizard casts a minor spell to detect magic and then goes to find his sunrod. Ignoring the new pair for right now, he asks, "Can we trust them? Seems fishy.." the wizard immediately turns and looks at the new pair scanning them for magical auras.

[sblock=Spells remaining]
Spell Prepared(including bonus spells for high Int and for being a specialist wizard)
(4/7/5/4/3) CL: 7 or 8 for fire spells; DC 15+spell level or 17+spell level for transmutations
0: Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1: Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex2, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease
2: invisibility, glitterdust, rope trick, incendiary slime
3: haste, slow, fireball, animate weapon
4: flame whips, polymorphx2[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Morph]
Your magical sight reveals an aura of _strong enchantment _upon the new dwarf and human, but also upon Hudder and Void.

As you study them, however, the aura begins to fade.

After a short while, no auras linger upon the dwarf and human, whereas Hudder and the gith both have lingering  magical auras (due to their gear).
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69

*Hudder, HP 60/85, AC 25, DR 5/magic, saves F+12/R+8/W+4*

The fog of war lifts from Hudders features. He sees his axe protruding from the side of his druid companion and cringes visibly. "Ooo did I do that mate? Lemme get that out oh there for ye." Grunting he heaves the razored edge from the wound. "Medic!" Then he kicks the harpy corpse really hard in the head. "Now look what yuh made me do..." 

Hudder help strip the harpy of any remaining gear then steps back to let the others have a look.


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC - hee...bit of an anticlimactic end to that battle. )

Dreadnought pauses to make sure the harpy isn't faking...then wipes his sword clean and slides it back home.

"Unrelated beast, or further servant of these unseen masters," he muses, "Too late to ask now, I suppose."

His adamantine visage swivels to stare unblinkingly at the two freed victims.

"What can you tell us about this creature? And yourselves. I am called Dreadnought."


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph gaze returns to stare around the room.  "They are free of enchantments, both of the harpy and any mindflayers."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

The Gitz is not a talker, with a slight bow to his friend and the new naked comer. He vanishes to the shadows and goes to spy if there is any movement further away inside the building. If someone lurks there, he might have heard the Harpy’s foul melodies, and the Gitz’s mission was to find if anyone lurks somewhere.

[sblock=Action]Void will disappear into the shadows of the place (Stealth mode) and will go to inspect and guard the way ahead.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Void]
You disappear into the shadows and move towards that far end of the floor -- from where the harpy appeared.

You find three windows along the far end of the floor, covered with rotting tapestries, the window in the middle has a large hole in it, which must be used by the harpy as an entrance/exit.

In the northwest corner, you find a pile of gear, some weapons, armor, sundries, etc, etc. enough for quite a few people, about 10' from that is a make-shift firepit, that currently is out.  Next to that is a large stack of bones.  Bones of various sizes and shapes.
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69

*Hudder, HP 60/85, AC 25, DR 5/magic, saves F+12/R+8/W+4*


Hudder looks around, spotting the newbies. "Ach who be the newcomers, wearin not but their skivies? If'n that be some kind oh new trend, it be one yuh won't seein the likes oh Hudder d'Kundarak ta be followin anytime soon, ta be sure!"


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Hudder]
You may recognize Dori Kundarak-- the dwarven cleric -- he is from house Kundarak, but not marked.  
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

OOC: Anyone going to heal the poor, damaged, harpy-grappling, dwarf-axe-receiving mutt?


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Morph]
You didn't mention anything about scanning the harpy with your magical vision.  But you did see several magical auras still surrounding the body and/or equipment.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shayuri]
Anti-climatic?  Blame that on Domoris -- if he didn't snatch my bird out of the air, you'd all be sportin' a lot more arrows in your hides.  
[/sblock]

The near-naked human sputters and gasps. "Oh my god, I'm wearing only a loincloth?  In the jungle?  Egads!"

He runs around the nearest wall and hides.

From around the corner, he yells,"All I remember was walking along a stream in the jungle with some travelling companions and I heard this strange music -- and I _*know*_ music -- it was something other-worldly -- then BAMM, nothing until now."


----------



## Guest 11456

*Darv*

With battle at last at an end and the shock of the event out of his mind, the gnome archivist walks over to the harpy to study it. "Well! That was certainly interesting. I do not believe that that was a normal harpy. No, definately an enhanced version. I wonder what caused the mutation." Then Darv notices, as if for the first time, that their numbers have increased. "Oh! Forgive my indulgence. I am Darvakarrian Zelheinskorvan, scholar of all things celestial, abyssal, and infernal. But my friends call me Darv. It seems to be much easier, especially in the midst of battle." Then, as if for the first time, Darv notices that people are injured. "Oooo! Sorry. Does someone need healing?"


----------



## stonegod

The wounded dog-like Domoris looks at Darv.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Darv*

Darv moves to Domoris and casts a cure spell on him. Then he moves to Hudder and casts a cure spell on him. Once he is finished with the dwarf he turns to the others. "Anyone else need healing?"

OOC: [sblock]Dropping _Prayer_ for a _Cure Serious Wounds_ for Domoris 18. Dropping _Fell the Greatest Foe_ for a _Cure Serious Wounds_ for Hudder 29.

Spells Prepared:
Orisons: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic
1st Level: Bless, Lesser Vigor, Longstrider, Repair Light Damage, Shield of Faith, Winged Watcher
2nd Level: Barkskin, Close Wounds, Close Wounds, Hold Person, Mass Snake's Swiftness
3rd Level: Dispel Magic, Fell the Greatest Foe, Mass Lesser Vigor, Mass Lesser Vigor, Prayer
4th Level: Flame Strike, Flame Strike, Moon Bolt, Repair Critical Damage[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Darv]
Morph took a few arrows as well.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456

*Darv*

Darv moves to Morph but is waved away by the warforged before he can cast a spell. "Maybe we should think about resting here?"

OOC: [sblock]Spells Prepared:
Orisons: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic
1st Level: Bless, Lesser Vigor, Longstrider, Repair Light Damage, Shield of Faith, Winged Watcher
2nd Level: Barkskin, Close Wounds, Close Wounds, Hold Person, Mass Snake's Swiftness
3rd Level: Dispel Magic, Fell the Greatest Foe, Mass Lesser Vigor, Mass Lesser Vigor, Prayer
4th Level: Flame Strike, Flame Strike, Moon Bolt, Repair Critical Damage[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: keep in mind that Morph (and Dreadnought) is (are) warforged, so only heals 1/2 from curative spells.


----------



## Guest 11456

Ooc: ...


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph waves away the repair spell for the moment, and pulls out his eternal wand of lesser repair.  Tapping himself, the punctures to his frame begin to knit themselves together.  Not satisfied with the work done, the wizard pulls out another wand and expends several charges.

[sblock=S@S]


> *Morph*
> 
> You didn't mention anything about scanning the harpy with your magical vision. But you did see several magical auras still surrounding the body and/or equipment.




I wasn't explicit, but I did say this(with quite bad grammar, must have typed something and didn't reread after changing it). 



> Morph gaze returns to stare around the room.




[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells]
Spell Prepared(including bonus spells for high Int and for being a specialist wizard)
(4/7/5/4/3) CL: 7 or 8 for fire spells; DC 15+spell level or 17+spell level for transmutations
0: Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1: Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex2, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease
2: invisibility, glitterdust, rope trick, incendiary slime
3: haste, slow, fireball, animate weapon
4: flame whips, polymorphx2 [/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]Use eternal wand of repair to heal 8 damage.  28/49
Roll Lookup
Use normal wand of light repair to heal 9.  35/49
Roll Lookup
2 more charges:  gain 13:  47/49 hp
Roll Lookup

[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69

*Hudder, HP 60/85, AC 25, DR 5/magic, saves F+12/R+8/W+4*

Hudder tugs the arrows out of his torso, each followed by a hearty gout of blood. He raises his hand at the offer of healing wincing.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

Appearing from the shadows Void say.
I found bones ... and some gear. I guess it belongs to the naked.
He nods toward the dwarf.
Maybe to other former victims as well


----------



## renau1g

Vertexx69 said:


> *Hudder, HP 60/85, AC 25, DR 5/magic, saves F+12/R+8/W+4*
> 
> Hudder tugs the arrows out of his torso, each followed by a hearty gout of blood. He raises his hand at the offer of healing wincing.




As the other dwarf removes the arrow from his chest, Dori takes a closer look at him. "Hudder? Is that you? What in the name of Dol Arrah are you doing here? Ain't you got a wedding to go to?" the dwarf asks, movign closer to his clansman.


----------



## Shayuri

"You know each other?" Dreadnought asks dubiously. "For such a huge land, Xen'drick seems very small sometimes."

He looks around the room, realizing that the team is short on leads for where to go from here.

"Do you think the harpy was cooperating with the giants?"


----------



## Guest 11456

*Darv*

Hearing Dreadnought's latest question, Darv ponders the possibilities of such an alliance.

OOC: Knowledge (nature) (1d20+19=29)


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Darv's knowledge]
You can't remember any known instances of cooperation between harpy-kind and giants, but as your old professor Galdrin once said,"You can never say no to an iceberg."
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69

*Hudder, HP 60/85, AC 25, DR 5/magic, saves F+12/R+8/W+4*

Hudder cocks an eyebrow and scratches his fuzzy brow as the blood continues to pump out of his pair of sucking chest wounds. "Um that still be months off yah know. And I be guessin we know eachother? This land indeed be rife with the Kundaric's, so runnin across em be easy as findin a tree to be leanin against here. I have more kin than I could throw an axe at, which one are you then?"


----------



## renau1g

A look of pain comes across Dori's face as his clansman doesn't recognize him, especially after the time they spent together in their youth. He turns away from the other dwarf, "Ah ferget it, yah got all big an' important now, what with the fancy weddin' coming up, did they have you pick out tha' doilies too?" he grumbles, obviously lashing out at the other dwarf.


----------



## Guest 11456

"Hmmm. Well! I have never heard of coorperation between harpy-kind and giant-kind. But just because I have never heard of it does not make it true. My old professor Galdin once said, 'You can never say no to an iceberg.' We should search through the harpy's equipment. There might be a clue or two to be found there."


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph ignores the talking of the dwarves.  They could be hard to understand sometimes, plus their was the equipment of the harpy to scan for magical auras.


----------



## stonegod

Beast-Domoris sniffs around the chamber for anything interesting.


----------



## renau1g

[sblock=s@s]
I'm assuming Dori recognizes some of the gear as his?
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

As Void shows the others his findings -- the broken window entrance to the floor, the firepit, and the pile of equipment and bones (feel free to read Void's sblock above for full description) -- Alain and Dori instantly recognize their equipment -- along with equipment from those they travelled with.

Beyond the 2 PC's equipment, there is a large pile of mundane gear -- MW scale and chain armors, sized for humans and dwarves, along with exploration gear and an assortment of MW weapons.

[sblock=Morph]

On the harpy -- leather armor with moderate conjuration aura.  large long bow with moderate evocation, dragonshard necklace with strong enchantment, one ring with faint abjuration, and a couple more items that I need to add once I get home to see the stat block I wrote up.  
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g

"Aye, ye found me stuff dinnit ya? I was worried that damnable harpy mighta sold it" Dori says, moving to grab his blade, plate mail, shield, gauntlets, crossbow, bolts, wand, and journal. 

"It'll take me a few minutes to throw me gear on, maybe ya can fill me in on just what yer doing here? Maybe ye can use a strong arm to join you?" Dori asks

[sblock=s@s]
Sorry, last question, does Dori have his spells memorized?
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=renau1q]
No.   Dori and Alain have on spells available to them today, as they have not had any rest or meditation time for the past who-knows-how-many days.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph cocks his head at the items.  "The armor, the bow, the necklace, and the ring are all magical.  There is more just wait a moment..."


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought plods up beside Morph and peers down at the goods, as if trying to get his own eyes to see whatever the other warforged's eyes do. After a moment he shakes his head slightly.

"Any idea what they do?" he asks. Magic gear could be unpredictable, even dangerous. Knowing its quirks was wise.


----------



## Vertexx69

*Hudder, HP 85/85, AC 25, DR 5/magic, saves F+12/R+8/W+4*

Hudder looks at the pile of stuff and then the warmly crackling fire, then around at the room. "I agree that we should be findin a defensible type spot to make camp." 
He turns back to his cousin. "Dunna be takin it personal I canna remember yuh laddie. We be havin thousands oh cousins across the planet. Yuh canna begrudge me fer only bein able ta keep a hanful of em in mind cousin. I ain't one oh them heavy thinkin type Kundarics."


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Hudder]
Darv healed you in this post.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4816042-post817.html

[/sblock]

[sblock=Morph]

OK, so, in addition to the rest -- there's a cloak (moderate abjuration), arrows (faint conjuration), quiver (moderate conjuration), 15 silver arrows (nonmagical), 5 adamantine arrows (nonmagical), 2 potions.
[/sblock]

Domoris sniffs around the floor and smells things most foul -- fecal matter, decaying and rotting partially remaining corpses and bones -- lots of bones.

In the corner, near the firepit is the harpies nest -- with lots of gleaming coins protuding from the twigs and leaves.

OOC: 1251 gp, 49 pp, and 483 sp when all is counted.


----------



## renau1g

"Now I wouldn't mind findin' a place to rest for a bit, this damn harpy kept us awake for days and....*yawn*.... it's starting to catch up to me" Dori says, then adds "After that I can heal ye all ye need cousin"


----------



## EvolutionKB

"....The cloak, these arrows," he says seperating some arrows from some silver and adamantine ones, " the quiver, and these potions are magical."


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=OOC]
I'm pulling the plug on Alain -- I haven't seen rpgramen for weeks.  If he shows back up anytime soon, he'll be back in, but as on now, I'll npc him for a bit, then find a good way to say goodbye -- and hopefully not in a Strahd fashion.  
[/sblock]


[sblock=Spot DC 15]
You notice the lift is no longer there.  You aren't sure when it disappeared.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Darv]
You were the last one on the lift -- at the end of combat, so you know it disappeared once the investigation of the harpy and the rest of the level occurred.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph invokes the magic of his monocle and determines the magic enchanting each item they found.  He is absorbed in his work he notices nothing else.

[sblock=ooc]Spot:  7.  Roll Lookup
Use artificers monocle to id the magic items.  1 minute per item.  Should get them all.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Morph]

OOC: I've updated all of the identified items in the RG xp/loot post.  Since Morph's Detect Magic was 7 minutes in duration, and he was looking around the place for a bit, I'll say you had enough time to ID 6 items of most interest to you (so all but the arrows and potions identified.)

Garjon's Amulet is a giant relic.  It enhances enchantment effects, as you noticed with the Harpy's song.  On a humanoid it raises the CL of enchantment spells cast by 2, as if they were _heightened_.

[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69

*Hudder, HP 85/85, AC 25, DR 5/magic, saves F+12/R+8/W+4*

Hudder collects his throwing axes from where they fell across the chamber. "Ifn there be an extra bow now  in the mix, it might not hurt for me ta be carryin one if nobody minds. The more mundane the better since I might break it."


----------



## s@squ@tch

Hudder spends a few rounds searching the accumulated pile of gear and refuse and comes away with a worn, but still usable MW, mighty (+2) longbow.  Upon closer inspection, he sees a faint relief still etched into the wood depicting a backdrop of what Hudder swears is the Mror Holds.


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought starts to gather up the harpy's belongings into his backpack. At a questioning look from the others he says, a little defensively, "I'm not claiming them. Just carrying them until we know who wants what."

That task done he takes one more look around and asks, "Is there anything else to be done here?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I have no use for any of the items.
Say Void
There is nothing in this place but harpy's feces. we should continue on.
The cloaked Gitz move to the exit.


----------



## renau1g

"Aye, let's go and start smashing some giants, or drow, or whatever else ya've been huntin' out here" Dori says excitedly, his hands already reaching down to his weapon.


----------



## s@squ@tch

As the group assembles together once again, with the two newcomers, they notice once they near the lift that the shaft is empty.

The lift has left.


----------



## stonegod

Beast-Domoris looks up and down the shaft for the lift.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Even the keen eyes of the beast cannot see far enough in the dark shaft to determine where the lift went.

The trip up took some time, and you realize that you aren't exactly close to the ground anymore, but from all appearances, you aren't anywhere close to the top of the building either.

As the others gather around and ponder where exactly the lift went, you hear a whirring noise and then see Domoris recoil from the edge of the shaft as the lift appears from above, empty, and stops at your floor.

Its voice booms out something as it stops.

[sblock=Giant]
You called?  booms out the lifts voice.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph speaks in Giant.  "Ah yes lift, thank you.  Where did you go, if I may ask?  Do you perceive as we do?"


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Giant]
"Well, if by perceive, you mean being able to read peoples minds when they stand at any of the entrances to my lift-shaft, then yes, I perceive the same as you do.  But I can't really know how little folks such as yourself perceive things."

"As to where I went, well, I just came back from the 38th floor, where I dropped some folks off who figure they can break into the arcane laboratory."

"I figure they'll be ready for me to take them back downstairs shortly.  No one has been able to enter there since my creators left."
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought perks up at that, and looks at the others hopefully.

"This could be an opportunity to get some answers," he mentions.

Then he faces the door again and booms in the Giant tongue:

[sblock=Giant]"These others you took. Have you told them of us? What did they look like? Did they just arrive, or have they been in the tower for long?"[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Giant]
"Why yes, they were the curious sort as well -- asking 'where I was', 'what was I doing'"

"You small folk are all quite nosy, if you ask me."

"As for their appearance, they were smallfolk such as yourselves, although none of them looked like you mechanical creatures."

"As I said before, I just dropped them off, so they haven't been here long."

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g

Dori stares at the others talking in the language of his hated foes incredulously, but decides to say nothing, after all they saved him, but the dwarf now kept his guard up around them.


----------



## Vertexx69

*Hudder, HP 85/85, AC 25, DR 5/magic, saves F+12/R+8/W+4*

Hudders eyes cross for a moment as stairs at the empty lift. "Did I get meself konked on the head, or is Dreadnaught talkin to an elavator?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

What does it says?


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph amazed at the other 'forged capacity for language, lets him speak.  He translates for the others.  "It says there are other here, going to break into an arcane lab.  I would like to go, if just to see the magic that the giants had."  Morph is intensely looking forward to the lab, he cracks and strectches impatiently.  _Perhaps this was a permanent solution to this horrible form! _​


----------



## stonegod

Beast-Domoris growls at the lift when it almost gets him. He shrugs at the constructs suggestion and waits for the rest to make up their minds.


----------



## Vertexx69

*Hudder, HP 85/85, AC 25, DR 5/magic, saves F+12/R+8/W+4*

Hudder shrugs and looks at the others. "I was under the impression that those digusting giants werent among the great thinkers of the world, am I wrong about that?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I can go up to where the lift took the others and scout ahead and bring back news.


----------



## Shayuri

"The arrival of the lift itself could warn them," Dreadnought points out. "That would make sneaking up on them much harder. We can't afford to lose you."


----------



## EvolutionKB

"We should go up there together.  Perhaps ready for combat.  If somebody wants loot from there, they will probably be willing to fight for it."


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Up?  Down?  If you plan on going up, any precautions or preparations being made?


----------



## renau1g

"Ah'm all fer up if we getta bash some heads" Dori says, tapping his blade for good measure


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph steps into the lift.  Once the others climb aboard, he speaks in Giant.

[sblock=Giant]Take us up to where you took the others.  Let us know when we are almost there.[/sblock]

Morph pulls a potion from his belt, waiting for the signal from the lift.

[sblock=ooc]Drink potion of shield of faith when we are close.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought steps onto the lift as well and draws his sword.

"Are we attacking on sight, or trying to talk first?" he asks, with no hint of which he'd prefer.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: What's the concensus?


----------



## stonegod

Beast-Domoris assumes his bird form and looks up.

OOC: He'll head up too. Attack if hostile.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Elevator*

The group once more steps onto the lift, and it sinks slightly as it compensates for the weight.

Once everyone has boarded, the elevator begins to go up into the dark shaft.

The floor start to go by quickly, most of you are able to catch quick glimpses of abandoned and ruined floors -- interior walls partially standing, covered in dust, cobwebs, and dirt, stripped of anything of value.

The elevator slows slightly.

[sblock=Giant]
"We are approaching the others, I would appreciate it if you would keep your blood and other bodily parts off of my lift -- it takes ages for them to disappear."

[/sblock]

Morph takes that as his cue to drink his potion, which briefly surrounds him with a white sphere that collapses in upon himself.

The elevator reaches the floor and you see a group of humanoids in front of you, staring at a large stone door, which is carved with various signs and sigils, and radiates, even to the untrained eye, magic.  A circle of glyphs stands before the great door as well, besides the door, all you see are the stone walls that disappear in each direction out of your sight.  It would appear that this door seals the rest of the floor off from the lift area. 

A tall man in dark robes stands in the center of the hallway, flanked on each side by men in armor - the one on the left is a human, his hair pulled up into a bun, wearing studded leather armor, the other is dwarven, wearing some sort of chainmail.

Off to each side of them are four men dressed in leather armor and holding bows with arrows nocked, watching the lift.

As you arrive, the three men gathered before the door turn to look at you.











[sblock=Spellcraft DC25]
You notice a _Wall of Force _sealing off the exit to the lift.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void steps forward.

Spellcraft [Fail]


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought, aware of the delicacy of the situation, hefts his shield and steps out of the elevator, but doesn't take any immediately aggressive actions. He waits for someone with more social skills to make first contact, and steels himself to charge into the fray if battle ensues.


----------



## Vertexx69

*Hudder, HP 85/85, AC 25, DR 5/magic, saves F+12/R+8/W+4*

Hudder also takes a step forward along with the warforged to lengthen the shield wall, and nods greeting to the dwarf in the other party, the symbol of Kundaric on his shield showing clearly in the gloom of the hallway. 

Inteligence check=19 (who new )

He opens his mouth as if to speak, but then catches himself and clamps it shut before he inadvertantly starts a war.


----------



## stonegod

Bird-Domoris looks hard at the men gathered but otherwise remains still.

OOC: No spellcraft. Any unusual scents?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Void, Hudder, and Dreadnought all try to advance off of the lift, but run into an invisible wall.

The man in the robes speaks in a controlled manner,"What is it, that you want?"

[sblock=Domoris]
You only smell the others in your group.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

Bird-Domoris makes a weird hissing noise, his beak making a pronounced "sniffing" gesture.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: I did a quick check of the RG, and I notice that Hudder, of all people, has the highest Diplomacy mod at +4 in the group, so take that for what its worth.  Scary, I know.  Alain, of course, as being a bard, has +17 modifier, but rpgramen has used _Flee the Scene _and is gone.


----------



## Vertexx69

*Hudder, HP 85/85, AC 25, DR 5/magic, saves F+12/R+8/W+4*

 Hudder is nudged from behind by someone to do the talking thing. "We be 'ere on official 'ouse business as a search an rescue party. We be seekin what became of a pair oh investigatin parties that was sent ta these parts. So we need ta be searchin this whole place til we find em." He taps his shield on the invisible wall in a light knock. "Ya wouldn't be wantin to stop us from doin our jobs now would yuh?" He adds with an innocent grin. 

Diplomacy=17


----------



## renau1g

Dori will remain cautious, his hand close to his blade, but not drawing it until they learn the true intentions of the others. Without his spells, the dwarven cleric knew that he was not nearly at full strength.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The robed man listens to the dwarf speak -- his impassive eyes staring directly at Hudder.

As Hudder finishes his appeal and taps on the invisible wall blocking the elevator, a slight smile appears on the mans face. [diplomacy check succeeds - turned from indifferent to friendly]

"Your eloquence has struck a chord deep within me," he says, trying not to laugh,"So, you are on a search-and-rescue operation?  And not on a search-and-pillage one?"

"Wait, what's this? " He peers towards Dreadnought, looking above him in the lift, his brow beginning to furrow,"Who is watching us right now?"


----------



## Vertexx69

*Hudder, HP 85/85, AC 25, DR 5/magic, saves F+12/R+8/W+4*

 Hudder looks back to see what the man is looking at.


----------



## Vertexx69

*edit double post*


----------



## Shayuri

Sensing the mood change, Dreadnought puts his sword away. There's a thin rasp of metal as he shakes his head ruefully.

"We've gained the attention of some creature that has been spying on us," he intones. "The invisible eye is following me, and seems to be tireless. Our attempts to destroy it have failed."

"We apologize for the inconvenience. If it helps, I believe these things can't see very far. I am accustomed to keeping my distance from the others when and where possible."


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Well, I am not one who is keen on being spied on from afar."

He watches Dreadnought put his weapon away, then gestures with his hands in an intricate pattern, then he motions his arms quickly again, murmuring some arcane syllables. 

[sblock=Spellcraft DC21]
He cast _Greater Dispel Magic_
[/sblock]

"There.  Now there is no unwanted interlopers watching what is going on."

"Now, how might I serve your search and rescue effort?"


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph cocks his head at the wizard. "We have explained our reasons for our presence. What is yours?"


----------



## s@squ@tch

Without looking at Morph in particular,"I travel the lands of Xen'drik to discover the secrets of time long lost."

He snaps his fingers and a small blue globe of light appears over his fingers, it grows and turns as he speaks, showing images of the giant ruins, magical buildings, and artwork, flashing across the sphere.

"Much as a carpenter would ponder the craft techniques and materials of a house built many ages ago, so do I with respect to the ancient civilizations that brought wondrous creations onto this plane."

He snaps his fingers again and the globe disappears.

"I can assure you that the party you seek is not behind this door, as it has not been opened since the giants themselves closed it millenia ago."

"If I may be of further assistance, just ask, else, I need to get back to my study of these glyphs and sigils, to attempt to understand how to disarm them."


----------



## Shayuri

"You've helped us," Dreadnought points out. "Maybe we can help you."

He looks at the others present to see if they can cash the check he's about to make with his mouth.

"Some of us have training in Giant, and in arcane arts."


----------



## Guest 11456

*Darv*

Darv is unaware of the wall of force but does identify the spell being cast correctly.

OOC:
Spellcraft check (1d20+19=23)
Spellcraft check (1d20+19=26)


----------



## Vertexx69

*Hudder, HP 85/85, AC 25, DR 5/magic, saves F+12/R+8/W+4*

 Hudder seems to relax visibly as he is hold that the unseen force is no longer watching them. "Then if yuh don't be mindin I'll be stoppin anyone from startin to watch us again." He points into the air over his head and traces the arcane symbol of nondetection with a finger.

OOC - Cast nondetection. Its a shame Hudder is so bloody stupid or he might be able to help, being as his house specializes in glyphs.


----------



## renau1g

"I'm afraid that my only trainin' be in matters o' giant slaying and not fer giant writings. Hmph, didn't think the big dumb lugs could spell their own names let alone write arcane words" Dori says.


----------



## s@squ@tch

"What?" says the man as he turns his head around from the door.

"Oh, the glyphs on the door."

"Actually, I _know_ what the glyph means -- and it is definitely  something that no living creature here wants set off.  Could get quite disastrous.  The crux of the issue is how to disarm it without _triggering_ it."

He eyes the rest of the party and says,"If you step off of the lift, do not, I repeat, *do. not.*, get too close to the glyph.  I suspect it is triggered by any type of touch."



[sblock=Spellcraft DC28]
The glyph on the door is a _Symbol of Death_.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought considers the issue for a moment, then says, "I've seen mages who can summon creatures from beyond the world to fight. If you can do that, you could have such a creature trigger the rune while we all stayed back too far for it to affect."

He pauses, then adds, "Assuming, I suppose, that it only works once."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void eyes the other party without saying a single word.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Darv*

Darv examines the glyph. "Hmmm. Yes! It is definately dangerous."

OOC: Spellcraft check (1d20+19=39) (Maxed out on the roll.)


----------



## renau1g

Dori whispers sidelong to Darv "What do they mean so I don't look stupid in front of the others"


----------



## EvolutionKB

[sblock=ooc]Spellcraft 40  Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

"Yes, yes, symbol of death."  Morph waves away the wizard's comments without care.  "I am rather accomplished in studies of  cyclopian ruins.  I can help you.  Can you get rid of the wall?"


----------



## s@squ@tch

"The wall?  What do you mean?"


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought lifts one of his slightly oversized, three-fingered hands and thrusts it at the spot he'd run into thin air a few moments ago, to see if the 'wall' was already gone.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Seeing the warforged reach out towards to see if the wall of force was still present, he shrugs and grins slightly.

"Oh, _that_.  Yes, I dismissed it a little bit ago."

"For a moment, I thought you meant that I should disintegrate or destroy one of these walls in order to gain entry to the interior."

He shakes his head.

"Already tried that," pointing off to one side around the corner from the door,"Ran into solid adamantine plating that is connected to some source of electricity -- nearly lost a couple of my men."

You notice a chunk of the rock-like wall material missing and a spot of dark-colored metal exposed.  It crackles with energy.

Turning to his men, he begins to speak with them again.

"Once the symbol is gone, what else do you think is waiting for us."

"Well, dat mechanic'l lock won't be easy tah pick -- I dunt even tink I've got tools big 'nough tah fit in it."

"Right.  Right," says the robed man, lost in thought,"Plus I sense a few other magical effects upon it as well."


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph casts a minor magic, and examines the lock as well.

[sblock=ooc]  So the wall of force is gone?  If my detect magic is still up, I'll use that, if not, I'll use another one.  I'll examine the lock as well, using spellcraft to id any spells on it.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Morph]
You cast another detect magic, combined with your spellcraft skills, show that the door is protected with the _Symbol of Death_, an _Arcane Lock_, and you also notice a stored _Greater Shout_.

[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

[sblock=ooc]Is the wall of force still there?[/sblock]

Morph crosses his arms, "There is another symbol of death, the door is _arcane locked_ and it also holds a _greater shout_ spell.  Now do you trust us?"


----------



## stonegod

The wolf creature just looks on with distrust.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Meanwhile, at the Hall of Justice....*

The robed man turns once again and faces the group.

"It is not a matter of _trust_, as you have demonstrated some ability to understand the magical arts."

Placing his hand upon his chin,"It is more a question of what your continued interest in this door _is_."

"As I recall, you are on a search and rescue mission to find some lost persons of interest, and as you can see, they could not be located behind this door, as it has not been opened in countless millenia."

"If your intentions are purely altruistic, then we have no quarrel, and, as a scholar, I appreciate help as much as anyone else, but since I have only known you for a span of minutes now, I have no sure way of knowing your true intentions."

Looking each of the members of your group over, he continues,"This search-and-rescue mission of yours, do you linger here because you are at an impass?  Has the trail run cold?  Since you are standing here before me, I can only assume that the people you are looking for once passed through here."

"I have been here several times in the past, so if you were to provide some information, I am sure I could point you in the right direction....."


----------



## s@squ@tch

ooc: bump?


----------



## Guest 11456

*Darv*

Darv nods as the man speaks. "You are right. We should move on and leave these men to their business. Since they have not seen those that we seek." Then he turns to his companions. "Where should we try next? Perhaps a different level of this tower or should we return to the ground and search elsewhere?"


----------



## Vertexx69

"Mmm ground is good...huh what now? Bein' methodical is good, lets finish searchin' this tower  'ere then move to the next buildin'." Hudder waves goodbye to the other party and steps back onto lift.


----------



## stonegod

Wolf-Domoris continues his defensive stance.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The robed man looks on as the group begins to talk amongst themselves.

He shrugs his shoulders slightly, sighs, then turns once again to face the door.

He brings his arms up over his head and begins to chant and gesture -- a white halo surrounds the door briefly then disappears.

[sblock=Spellcraft DC21]
The man casts _Greater Dispel Magic_
[/sblock]

He catches his breath, then begins to chant once again.

[sblock=Spellcraft DC15]
He casts _Detect Magic_
[/sblock]

A few minutes later,"Good," he says to his companions,"At least the symbol is the only remaining enchantment."

He pats the dwarf on the back,"Perhaps tomorrow we'll finally get inside."

He snaps his fingers, his men assemble in front of the lift, and he speaks to you once again,"My work here today is complete, so we will take the lift down and send it back up for you."

Bowing slightly,"It was a pleasure to make your acquaintence, good luck on your mission."


----------



## renau1g

Dori turns to his cousin and asks "So why'd ya say you were here? I'm a mite bit confused." the other dwarf.


----------



## stonegod

Domoris looks at the others as well.

OOC: As said, I'm not exactly sure what our current goal is.


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph steps back on the lift, eyes directed at the wizard.


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Look," says the robed man,"I can tell that you have lost your way."
"I also can tell that you are agents of House Tharashk," he says, pointing to Ganyon in the corner of the lift.

"So, I can logically deduce that your 'mission' was to figure out what happened to the people downstairs."

"Yes," he says, nodding,"I figured out what happened down there -- some giants came upon them, when they would appear to have been camping, and slaughtered them."

"So, if you want to go find the giants, members of the self-named "Broken Tooth clan", responsible, I'll draw you a map -- they're steading is not far from here -- about a half days journey."

He then intones a few arcane syllables and a sheet of paper appears which he then mentally inscribes with directions as the lift descends in the shaft.

As he reaches the base, he signals the rest of his crew to follow.

"I wish you safety on your voyage."

[sblock=OOC]
Seems like things are a bit bogged down, and not working out as I had hoped, so I am invoking some DM fiat.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g

"Aye, now yer speakin' my langauge." Dori says, clasping his cousin on the shoulder, "So whattya so cousin? Shall we go and see if we can show the giants what a couple a dwarves can do?" his voice is full of excitement, and he unconsciously grips the hilt of his longsword.


----------



## Vertexx69

"Mmm it be soundin likes we got a direction after all this castin about. But it ain't my mission ta be leadin..." He looks to the leadery type of the group for confirmation.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void - Gitz monk*

Being silent for the whole encounter with the other party, Void finally speaks.
We still need to figure out what is the rule of the Illithids in the story.
If there is some kind of cooperation, we are in dire situation.


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC - Hee...it feels so dirty...but I suppose a kick in the pants was required. It's been so long that I'd totally forgotten what the heck we were doing, and why. )

Dreadnought inspects the map curiously, then regards the others with dimly glowing eyes.

"A valuable lead. We were fortunate to have met these men. We'll have to approach this carefully though, or the lot of them will be on our heads at once. Flying scouts would be ideal...giants are often easily spotted from on high. If we move slowly and vigilantly, we have a chance of reaching this 'steading' and seeing what's going on inside."


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph nods his ascension.  "I can fly, but am loathe to give up one of my valuable spells for such a task.  Even if I did, the giants would see me coming."


----------



## stonegod

Wolf-Domoris seamlessly becomes Bird-Domoris and gives everyone a _like-duh_ look.


----------



## renau1g

"Whoa... what in Khyber are you?" Dori says as he backs away from the shapeshifter, hand on his hilt.


----------



## Shayuri

Dreadnought nods approvingly at Domoris, and clomps over to Dori to reassuringly pat his shoulder. Of course, the effect is muted by the fact that being swatted on the shoulder by a six foot eight adamantine suit of animated armor isn't terribly comforting to most.

"Relax, friend. He's an ally. He has magical powers."


----------



## Vertexx69

Hudder stifles a snicker with his meaty gauntleted hand. "You really haven't been out oh the temple in quite a while 'ave yuh cousin."


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Actions?  Follow the map?  Rest?  Scout?


----------



## EvolutionKB

OOC:  I say we follow the map.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The group decides to follow the map provided by the robed man.

You quickly set out of the 'Teeth and head off into the jungle to the east.

The trail begins where the map suggests -- but without the map, you would have had no idea that this was indeed a trail -- more like a narrow opening cut into the side of the jungle.

The group departs the ancient city and heads back once again into the jungle.

[sblock=Void]
The dark gurgling voice returns once more,"My pet, where are you headed?"

"Don't dissssssspair, in time, you sssssshall once again basssssssk in my glory -- and perhapsssssss this time I will allow you to accompany me back to my home, where you can fulfull your ancesssssstral duty to sssssserve me."

The dark voice laughs and fades into the dark recesses of your mind.
[/sblock]

The wide canopy of green stretches lazily overhead, blocking most of the deathly hot rays from the sun.

After a few hours, the trail runs higher in elevation and the jungle starts to turn back into forest. A welcome wet dampness can be felt.

Another mile and hour passes, where the tracks you were following run into a much more worn trail -- it looks like a well travelled path by giants. 

Shortly afterwards, the well-travelled path up into the hills is before you. From the amount of tracks in each direction, the group feels somewhat confident that following the trail will lead you closer to the giants.

About 3 to 4 hours pass as you are walking along the trails, the land becoming higher, more densely forested with conifers, and a wetness begins to hang in the air.

As the sun begins to descend behind the treeline and growing fog, you come upon a small clearing and see a huge wooden structure, large pole construction on all visible sides covered with moss, a large entryway lies to in front of you and to your left. A visible watchtower rises above the entryway, but you do not see anyone or anything on in. Several plumes of smoke rise from chimneys.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

Stay here, I will go to check if this place is empty and can serve as a safe resting place.
With that, the Gitz fades into the shadows of the jungle and heads to the structure.

_Stealth mode_


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: I'll NPC Domoris as to take off and scout from above in avian form, will post update for Void/Domoris hopefully tonight.


----------



## renau1g

During their travels as evidence of the giant's passing grew, Dori has grown quiet, drawing forth his longsword and gripping the hilt of the weapon tightly. Beads of sweat form and drip down the dwarf's face, creating tiny rivulets down his hardened countenance. 

[sblock=Sense Motive DC 4]
bluff (1d20-2=4) 
The dwarf is quite nervous.
[/sblock]

Once they arrive at their location he grows even more withdrawn (if that's possible) as he waits in the forest while Void goes ahead. His full plate was stifling, his shield was heavy, dragging his arm down. The dwarven cleric waited...
[sblock=OOC]
Have we rested since we left? Otherwise Dori's not going to be terribly effective shortly.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: I will allow Dori a brief respite from the others and grant you a replenishment of your spells for the day.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Here is a pic of the exterior of the building


----------



## stonegod

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: I'll NPC Domoris as to take off and scout from above in avian form, will post update for Void/Domoris hopefully tonight.



OOC: WHich is what I'd do anyway.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Scouting*

Domoris takes to the air and quickly gains altitude, catching an updraft above the canopy.  A layer of low-lying clouds remains overhead, and the air is thick with moisture.

He lazily flies above the clearing which the Steading lies in -- tall conifers line the clearing, starving out most of the undergrowth, except at the edges of the area.

The steading itself is made of large hardwood timbers, with no exterior windows, but several chimneys opening up on the roof.

The compound appears to be divided up into two structures -- one main one, then a satellite structure, which is visually connected to the main by a tall wood timber wall.

The courtyard between the two areas is filled with furry creatures running around, which Domoris believes to be some type of wolf.

The front (south side) of the building has a watchtower above the doubledoors that make up the main entrance.

[d]...[/d]

Void, taking the land approach, slinks along the line of trees along the path, then once the trees end, he darts across the clearing to the side of the main building.

The front of the Steading has two large doors at the main entryway, and what appears to be another covered level above it.

The walls are tall and made of banded together wood timbers -- each one basically a tree trunk -- 3-4' in width, and about 25' tall.  

The gith begins to walk around the perimeter, starting from the south east corner and heads along the east side to the north.  About 1/2 way to the NE corner, he sees a large wooden gate structure, and begins to hear creatures sniffing -- moments later a few howls can be heard near the gate -- it would appear that you have been detected.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void can avoid the eyes and ears of his opponent, but got nothing against sniffing animals. The master of the howling animal will not be able to see him, Void thinks to himself, but this is a good way to draw the master outside and see what the party need to confront.
If it is a giant, the stupid tall human like figure will think that his animals got crazy after a rabbit.
Void turn on heel and to the other side.


----------



## renau1g

Dori waits for the others


----------



## stonegod

Domoris circles around, looking for another side path they could use, before returning.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Domoris]

From your aerial viewpoint, you see three entrances -- the main double-doors on the south side of the building, plus two wooded gates -- one on the north side, one on the east side.

Both wooden gates lead into the area filled with the wolf-looking creatures, you count more than 10 of them.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Void]

You turn back to the south, and head around the building the other way, starting in a clock-wise movement.

You pass the main entrance again, walk around the watchtower portion, then reach the SW corner of the building and head up the west side.

No doors or entryways are seen on the west side, and you reach the NW corner unimpeded.

You turn towards the east, hugging the north side of the building, and about half-way through, come across another wooden gate, and hear more sniffing and howling coming from behind it.

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

Void return to the party.
Wolves or guarding dogs I assume. The entire building is surrounded, the only way in on foot is from the gate, but it is guarded. There is a watch tower over there, I will try to climb up that watch tower and see if there is anyone inside it.
With that, the Gitz returns to the shadows of the jungle and makes his way to the watch tower. Once there, he will try to climb it and see if there is anyone inside.

[sblock=action]
Stealth mode. Then climb (take 20 or take 10) + listen if there is someone up there. If not, he will continue to climb. If he will fall, he will activate his feather fall.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

Void disappears once again into the jungle foliage.

[sblock=Void]

You approach the south wall, and take a look at the watchtower above -- it lies about 25' above the ground.

The surface of the wood timbers are wet and coated with moss, making the walls much more slick than normal.

You try your best, taking plenty of time, to establish a foothold, but cannot.

OOC: Taking 10 for climb check yields a 12 (Void has +2 mod to climb), not enough to climb -- do you want to roll?  Would take 3 successful rolls in order to climb.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

The bird-thing lands and turns into the shifter soon after Void departs. Three entrances. Wolves or such inside. North and east side less defended, or go over wall to west. Its more than the shifter has said in weeks.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Domoris]
The only "walls" that you saw were the ones that connected the main hall with the outbuilding (across the open wolf compound) to the NE.

There is nothing on the west side besides a windowless wall, which is met at the top by the large angled roof structure.

Only entrances you saw were the wooden gates, into the wolf compound, to the north and east, along with the main double doors on the south face.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

"Let us wait until the monk returns to make our decision."  Morph stares out into the jungle, thinking of what form to take during the battle ahead.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

Void returns with a grim face.
Haven’t been able to climb the moldy structure, too wet and not foot holds. 

If you have poison or if anyone is familiar with a narcotic plant around here, we can drug the guarding dogs and pass the gate without alarming the denizens inside.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Behold my amazing MS Paint skillz!11!!!!!1


----------



## renau1g

"Is it too wet to burn it down?" Dori asks

[sblock=OOC]
Ha! Well done s@s
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Knowledge(thermodynamics) DC 5]

The dampness in the air is quite apparent -- from your vantage point, roughly 100' from the structure, is that the outside walls are covered in moss.  

The likelyhood that a fire would catch is small, unless a yellow star was nearby....

That said, nothing is impossible, just would take a LOT of heat.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Actions?


----------



## EvolutionKB

"Why don't we go to the front door?  It seems easy enough."


----------



## stonegod

Domoris hisses. Be seen. Alert all. Need to kill the eyes or put them out.


----------



## renau1g

"Well, it ain't looking like the giants are coming to us, so we gotta go and see them. Afore we go, let's make sure that the Host is watching out fer us" Dori says, as he grabs his holy symbol and mutters a few words.

"Stay close to me cousin" the dwarf says, adding"When the fighting starts, I'll call on the plants in the area to grab hold of the enemies and allow us to pick them apart from afar, so don't just rush headlong into it.", turning to see everyone.

[sblock=OOC]
Cast _Magic Circle Against Evil_ - gains a +2 deflection bonus to AC and a +2 resistance bonus on saves against attacks made or effects created by evil creatures - centered on self

*Spells prepared* (Save DC 13 + spell level): 0 - 6 - Create Water (2), Detect Magic, Mending, Purify Food & Drink, Prestidigitation ; 
1st - (4+1) - Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser (CA) Resurgence, Endure Elements , Protection from Evil* (D) 1; 
2nd - (3+1) - Bull's Strength, Inflict Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD 161), Spiritual Weapon (D); 
3rd - (3+1) - Briar Web (CD 156), Vigor, Mass Lesser** (CD), Ring of Blades (CA 121) Magic Circle Against Evil* (D); 
4th - (2+1) - Divine Power, Recitation (CD 176) Holy Smite* (D)
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456

*Darv*

"While a rest would have been nice, I believe I am ready to go. What is our plan." He makes a side-long glance at Morph as he emphasizes this last bit. "Our real plan."

OOC:
[sblock]Spells Prepared:
Orisons: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic
1st Level: Bless, Lesser Vigor, Longstrider, Repair Light Damage, Shield of Faith, Winged Watcher
2nd Level: Barkskin, Close Wounds, Close Wounds, Hold Person, Mass Snake's Swiftness
3rd Level: Dispel Magic, Fell the Greatest Foe, Mass Lesser Vigor, Mass Lesser Vigor, Prayer
4th Level: Flame Strike, Flame Strike, Moon Bolt, Repair Critical Damage

Dark Knowledge: 5/5
Action Points: 9/9
Boots Charges: 5/5
Belt Charges: 3/3
Pouch Charges: 5/5
CLW Wand Charges: 50/50
LV Wand Charges: 50/50[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Dreadnought*

The warforged studies the Steading silently.

"Any attempt to draw them out into the open would alert the entire complex.  That path leads towards our destruction."

"To succeed, we must gain entrance without notice."

[sblock=OOC]
The newer, more cryptic Dreadnought has arrived.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

I cannot blind the watchers. I can calm a wolf, not all.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

Since there are wolves over there and their noses can sense the invisible and the quiet we must use our minds.

If one of you can put them to sleep, poison them or cast a spell that will blur their scent ability, then we’ll be able to pass through without being noticed.


----------



## Vertexx69

Hudder scratches his head a moment then shrugs to himself. "Why don' we just try settin it on fire? Then they might have somethin else ta be thinkin bout besides us runnin about causin michief?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Vertexx69 said:


> Hudder scratches his head a moment then shrugs to himself. "Why don' we just try settin it on fire? Then they might have somethin else ta be thinkin bout besides us runnin about causin michief?"




A burning fortress is a beckon tower for other denizens around.
Void reply


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph shakes his head. "My spells are for hindering enemies directly or aiding our allies. Not misdirection."


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Dreadnought*

"Paralysis by analysis," quips the warforged.

"Alas, I did not pack any adventuring equipment that could be of use."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void - Gitz monk*

The walls of the fortress are slippery, I need some help with climbing to the watch tower. from there I can monitor the main yard area.
Void say
Can someone help me with climbing up there, I'll remain quiet and will signal you what is happening and what should be our next move.


----------



## Vertexx69

Hudder approaches and hands the Gith creeper a rope with a hook on the end with a smile.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Plan is to have Void climb up to the watchtower?  Anyone else going? What are others doing?  Giddyup!


----------



## renau1g

Before the gith leaves, Dori stops him and casts a beneficial spell to aid his climbing.

[sblock=OOC]
Cast _bull's strength_ on Void


*Spells prepared* (Save DC 13 + spell level): 0 - 6 - Create Water (2), Detect Magic, Mending, Purify Food & Drink, Prestidigitation ; 
1st - (4+1) - Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser (CA) Resurgence, Endure Elements , Protection from Evil* (D) 1; 
2nd - (3+1) - Bull's Strength, Inflict Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD 161), Spiritual Weapon (D); 
3rd - (3+1) - Briar Web (CD 156), Vigor, Mass Lesser** (CD), Ring of Blades (CA 121) Magic Circle Against Evil* (D); 
4th - (2+1) - Divine Power, Recitation (CD 176) Holy Smite* (D)
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void asks bird Domoris to take the rope and hook to the watch tower. He then tries to climb quietly up the watch tower. If he falls in midway, he activates his feather fall ability.


----------



## stonegod

Domoris shrugs, takes the rope and _shifts_. He takes wing to the tower, trying to avoid sight until it is too late.

OOC: Hide/MS and all that.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Domoris transforms into his avian form, grabs the rope/hook, then flies into the canopy, dodging branches and leaves.

He flies near the watchtower, then banks sharply under the roof, transforming into his normal form.

He quickly secures the hook around the top of one of the wood poles that make up the wall, then drops the rope over the side.  He then transforms and flies off into a tree across from the watchtower, alighting upon a sturdy branch to watch for any sign of the gith.

Void then takes his cue to begin moving towards the watchtower, keeping close to the treeline, but not too close to be trudging through leaves.

He dashes to the rope, climbs it quickly, then hoists himself over the top wall.


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph stands in the shadows, waiting for the Gith to give a signal of safety, or for the sounds of combat to come from the tower.


----------



## Vertexx69

The dwarf seems pleased that he could do something to help. He leans over to the warforged and whispers, "Hehe I helped someone do something sneaky. I hope they don't expect us to be all stealthy like that."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void eyes the gong and the big metallic plate. For security, he stash the gong in his belongings. He then crouch and circle the watchtower, trying to peek to the yard to see what animals lurk there.

_Stealth mode._


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Void]

You eye the gong and the rod that is obviously used to sound the alarm, but quickly realize that you cannot carry it around, as it is taller than your body.

The watchtower level is deserted at the  moment, a stairwell lies in the SW corner of the platform.

The views from the NE/N/NW is obstructed by the main building, so you can only see from the W/SW/S/SE/E from here, thus making the viewing of the wolf-yard unseeable.
[/sblock]

Back with the others, Dreadnought rolls his expressionless eyes at the dwarf's comment. 

He saw the gith leap onto the watchtower, but lost sight of him.


----------



## stonegod

Domoris perches in a tree where he can keep an eye on the watchtower.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

Void reveal himself and waves to the others to signal that he is O.K. then he returns to his stealth mode and will go down the stairs to see if there is a door he can open to the outside.


----------



## renau1g

Dori leans anxiously on his shield. "So whaddya think? Is he in their having tea and cookies with them" he tries poorly to break the tenseness of the situation.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Void inside the steading*

[sblock=Void]
Void hurries across the watchtower floor towards the stairwell in the SW corner.

He peers down the giant stairwell and sees only stairs descending into darkness.

After walking aorund 40', the stairs turn to the north, continue another 40', then finally turn back to the west for another 30'.

As Void reaches the end of the stairs, the worst thing imagineable happens -- he slips on a scrap of food -- and sends the partially eaten drumstick rattling across the floor.  How such a morsel came to be placed on the stairs is unknown to him, and he curses himself for the break in concentration.

He pauses to listen for any reactions to the noise.

You think you hear some snoring coming from nearby, and can hear white noise in the background -- and occasional shouts and loud noises from farther away.

Move Silently, Hide (1d20=1, 1d20=3)  (so these were 21 and 23 respectively.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void curse his bad luck and decides to return back to the roof. Once there he glides back to the ground and goes to meet his companions.
"The watch tower is unguarded. There are stairs that leads down into the darkness. I heard loud snoring. Since the watchtower is far from the gate and were the dogs are, I suggest we climb the watch tower and start from there. Beware of junk, the denizens throw their garbage around, one can trip over them if he is not aware enough."


----------



## Guest 11456

*Darv*

The gnome looks at Void and then at the watchtower, including the path to it. "You want me to sneak over there and climb up to the watchtower? In case you haven't noticed, I'm not exactly built nor skilled for such a set of feats. How do you propose that we can pull that one off?"


----------



## Vertexx69

The dwarf walks over and opens up his backpack. "I prolly won't be fallin off no rope. I got me a sure grip." Then he lightly taps his plate armor. "Now as for how we lot get up there quiet like is another story. You lot gots a quieting spell handy to cast on a stone or somethin we can pass round as we scale that?"


----------



## EvolutionKB

"I can get us up there if needed."  Morph says, as he scans the tower for holds.

[sblock=ooc]Thinking my phase spider form.  Large and climb speed of 20.  Work for you S@s?[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

Domoris keeps a perch on the trees waiting for the others.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: So plan is to have everyone either be pulled up, or climb up into the watchtower?


----------



## stonegod

OOC: Looks like.


----------



## renau1g

[sblock=OOC]
Yuppers[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

The group trundles across the trail towards the Steading.  Some more noisily than others.  

With the rope in place, several of the group are able to make it up the wall, while both of the plate-armored dwarves, along with Dreadnought, struggle.

A few loud thuds are made as they lose their footing on the wet, moss covered logs.

Those up above hold their breath and listen for any noises coming from the stairwell.

Once all of the climbers are up, Domoris flits across the opening and alights upon one of the tops of the logs, staring down at the others.

Everyone notices a large gong in the middle of the watchtower, with an equally large padded club lying up against the frame.

A stairwell leading down lies in the SW corner.




[sblock=OOC]
Use this map for the watchtower level.

Actions?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4938424-post968.html

[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456

*Darv*

Spotting the large gong and large padded club, Darv interjects. "Should we dispose of the club? I would suggest disposing of the gong, but I think it is a bit too big. If we dispose of the club, perhaps it will buy us some time should someone try to ring the gong."


----------



## renau1g

"I'm fer thinkin' that's a mighty fine idea, mighty fine indeed, although the fists of a giant are probably able ta be pounding it pretty good too." Dori replies


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Someone sleeps downstairs. I will scout ahead, follow me ... quietly and watch your step! Food is scattered along the way and slippery fluids stain the floor.
Void signals the others to wait and goes down, watching every step and every floor tile for obstacles.

_*Stealth mode_


----------



## stonegod

Once a bird and now a wolf, Domoris pads behind the gith with quiet steps.

OOC: Also stealthy.


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph walks near the rear of the group, moving as silently as his metal and wood form allows.  _No powerful magics if there is just one_, he thinks.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Inside the Steading*

As he watches the others do nothing with the gong-ringer, the warforged picks up the large club and hurls it into the woods.

"There. Now they will have to use their hands if they want to bang a gong."

The group then converges upon the stairs -- Void and Domoris at the front, and the others following behind, doing their best to remain somewhat silent.

You slowly walk down the large stairs, taking great pains to move quietly and avoid anything that might be laying upon them.

Void and Domoris reach the bottom first, and Void shows the jungle hunter, via hand signals, the sleeping giant he saw to his left.

He turns around the corner and spies the giant, sitting in an alcove.

The giant, clad in various hides and skins, lies sleeping on a large chair, tilted back against the wall, so that only two of the four legs remain in contact with the ground.  By his feet lies a crude hide-bag, and a large ceramic plate lies next to his chair, laden with several large bones with bits of meat still attached.  A large, even for a giant, tankard of ale lies in his right hand, and his greatclub is leaning against his chair.

The others start to appear from the staircase -- unfortunately, Dreadnought loses concentration for a moment and his foot knocks into one of the plates that lie on the last few steps -- he doesn't send it flying across the room, but does make an audible "ding".

The others around the warforged send him dirty looks, in which he can only shrug his shoulders.



[sblock=Void / Domoris]
You think you heard something -- a voice making some grunting noise, something akin to a sleepish "hurh?" come from somewhere behind you, as you face the sleeping giant.
[/sblock] 

[sblock=OOC]
And so it begins....  

Refer to this map, posted earlier for Void.  I'll try and get a more updated one with the entire groups tokens (and giant) added this evening, before I've had too much wine. 

Giant is in the area of BZ21, and is a size large creature.

Stairs map
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: updated map w/ giant goodness


----------



## Vertexx69

Hudder gets a strange little smile on his face at the sight of a sleeping giant. As quietly as he can, he whispers to the others: "Think we can all be gettin close enough for a coupe de grace at the same time?" Then he closes the 20ft to the giant and hefts his axe over his shoulder in both hands, winding up for a huge strike. He looks back at the others and nods to them to take up similar poasitions around the guard, pointing with his chin.


----------



## stonegod

The hair on the back of Beast-Domoris' back raise, and he tries to see what is behind him.

OOC: Spot 28


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Domoris]

You don't see anything immediately behind you, but you get the impression that the giant in front of you didn't make the noise you heard -- you are certain it came from behind you, either from the north or around to the east of the stairwell.

[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

Domoris growls faintly behind him, as if he heard something. He looks at the others in warning but stays near their current prey, waiting for with the others to strike a killing blow at once.


----------



## renau1g

Dori will follow his cousin's lead, draw his blade and step next to the giant. He'd been waiting a long time for this and now his training had culminated to this moment, not quite as heroic as he was hoping for, but at least it was giant killing.

[sblock=ooc]
So a Coup-de-grace is a full round action, this turn he'll draw his blade and stand next to the giant.
Dori's contribution is:
damage; holy damage (1d8 4=10,  2d6=4) so 24 damage plus giant needs to make a fort save DC 34 or die
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void turns around, nods to Domoris and tries to sneak back to where he heard the noises.


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph pauses, hands poised to make arcane gestures if needed.  When no immediate threats emerge, the wizard lets his companions investigate.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Hudder and Dori take their positions, then heft their weapons over their heads, bringing deadly blades to bear upon the helpless giant. 

Both strike true, and destroy vital bodily organs, causing instant death.

As the giant slumps in his chair, the weight redistribution causes the chair to wobble for a second, before flying out, skittering upon the floor towards the opposite wall, creating a loud "Thud".

Domoris and the gith just turn the corner around the staircase when they hear this noise behind them.

From their right, far up ahead, they hear a startled voice, followed by some snippet of language.

[sblock=Giant]
"Hurn -- ya finally drink too much?"
[/sblock]

OOC: Will post updated map tonight, hopefully.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: updated map attached


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void proceeds to see the source of the voice. He kneels and crawls along the wall silently and tries to peek on what is happening behind the corner.


----------



## EvolutionKB

Morph holds his position, waiting from some sign from the others.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Void and Domoris creep around the walls, doing their best to remain silent and in the shadows of the flickering torchlight that illuminates the hewn beams of the Steading.

They see the entrance to the Steading, this time from the interior.  To the right of the large double doors, stands a small round table, laden with a few dirty plates and some drinkware, along with scraps of food.

Around the entryway are rows of pegs, holding various animal skin bags -- some empty appearing, others filled with something.

However, you are not alone -- you spot two giants sitting in chairs - one is just waking up, the other is looking in your (Void/Domoris) direction.

"Halit durm Thag vostru," says one to the other, pointing in your general direction.

[sblock=Giant]
"Wake up, hear something over there."
[/sblock]


OOC: I need a list of the buff's cast by your PC before entering the Steading, if any, along with durations.  They might already be in this thread, but its late.    I'll look tomorrow to double check.


----------



## Vertexx69

Hudder twirls the ax in his grip, sending a splattery ring of giants blood out in all directions. A wide grin on his face as he hears the unmistakable giant language from down the hall. He shrugs to the others and whispers, "What fun it be ifn there ain't be more en one?"


----------



## renau1g

[sblock=buffs]
Dori cast Bull's Strength on Void, probably worn off by now (1 min/level) & magic circle against evil on himself (10 min/lvl) which might still be in effect.
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB

OOC:  No buffs from Morph.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Actions?


----------



## Vertexx69

Hudder double moves to BU,24


----------



## renau1g

Dori right behind Hudder, allowing his cousin to lead the way


----------



## stonegod

Domoris keeps to stealth, waiting to get the drop like a good predator.

OOC: If there is a place that gives cover when the giants come forward, he'll sneak there. Not aware of any buffs on D.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 1 - its on.*

Ok, now it is time to get serious.  Please roll initiatives and post 1st actions. Giant initiative is 15.

No surprise round, as giant(s) heard Domoris and/or approaching heavily armored dwarves/warforged.


----------



## stonegod

OOC: Init: 1d20+5=15


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=domoris]OOC: Your dex mod is higher than the giants, so you act before them, unless you choose to delay.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456

*Darv*

If the giants close to melee then Darv will use dark knowledge. If they do not then Darv will move forward and then use dark knowledge.

"Try to hit them in the knee. It is a particularly delicate spot."

OOC:
Only spell that Darv has active is _Longstrider_.

Initiative (1d20+1=10)

Knowledge (nature) for a Dark Knowledge check for Tactics (1d20+19=33)
+2 to hit the giants for the next minute.
Must be done within a 60 feet range to be effective.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void sneaks back and leaves the fighting to the warriors. Once they will be engaged in battle, he will sneak past them to use his tactics.


----------



## Vertexx69

Initiative=13

Hudder seems just a bit slow off the mark, but his axe is ready.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 1*

*Initiative

27 - Void - Stay hidden
21 - Morph - Move to BU26, Cast Glitterdust on Giant #1, #2.
20 - Dreadnought - Move to BV28
15 - Domoris - Ready action - attack any that come within range
15 - Hill Giant #1 - Will save PASS - Throw boulder at Dreadnought MISS
15 - Hill Giant #2 - Will save PASS - Throw boulder at Morph - HIT for 14 damage
13 - Hudder - Double move to BV34
10 - Darv - Dark Knowledge
8 - Dori- move to BT24, cast Bulls Strength on self

*

The gith remains out of sight against the wall, in a small shadow created by the torchlight.

The two warforged advance.

Morph moves forward and intones arcane words. The words are rhymey and bouncy, like a fey's speech. When finished a cloud of sparkling fey motes settles over the giants.  Unfortunately, both giants seem to have shrugged off the effects.

Dreadnought keeps advancing, hoping to create a wall to shield the others from attack.

The two giants grab boulders from their sacks and take aim at the two prominent figures before them -- both of the warforged!  The first takes aim at Dreadnought, but cannot connect -- the boulder smashes into the wall behind him with a loud "SMASH".

The second throws his boulder at Morph, and his aim is true -- it smacks the wizard in the chest.

Hudder moves strait out through his teammates without affording the foul giant an opportunistic attack. "Yur time be nigh ye foul blatherin bag-o-fat!"

"Bring da fight to 'em, cousin!" shouts Dori, as he follows along, although much more slowly.  The dwarf pauses a moment and invokes a prayer to grant him strength to fell these giant-kind.


*Condition:* 
Morph: (35/49)
Dori: (82/82) : _Bulls Strength_ (80/80 rounds)


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph 49/49 AC 18*

Morph moves forward and intones arcane words.  The words are rhymey and bouncy, like a fey's speech.  When finished a cloud of sparkling fey motes settles over the giants.

[sblock=Actions]
Move to BU 26.  Cast glitterdust on giants.  Will DC 17 negates.  Blinded if fail the save.  Duration 7 rounds.[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells]Spell Prepared(including bonus spells for high Int and for being a specialist wizard)
(4/7/5/4/3) CL: 7 or 8 for fire spells; DC 15+spell level or 17+spell level for transmutations
0: Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1: Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex2, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease
2: invisibility, glitterdust, rope trick, incendiary slime
3: haste, slow, fireball, animate weapon
4: flame whips, polymorphx2 [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Domoris acts next, then giants, followed by the wee-folk.


----------



## stonegod

Domoris bristles, reading for the giant's attack.

OOC: Ready to attack if any get in range.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Wee-folk up now. Merry Xmas!


----------



## Vertexx69

Hudder moves up and attacks the nearest giant (getting a flank if he can) as many times as possible. Need a new map to be more specific.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Map in this post is the updated and current map.

map


----------



## Vertexx69

*Hudder, HP 85/85, AC 29, DR 5/magic, saves F+12/R+8/W+4*

 Hudder moves strait out through his teammates to (BU,33) then takes the final step of his double move down diagonally into melee range (BV,34) without affording the foul giant an opportunistic attack. "Yur time be nigh ye foul blatherin bag-o-fat!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void will try to sneak to the corner on his right (CD25)


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: I will attempt to get this updated this evening, NPC'ing Dori.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative

27 - Void - move to CC26, hide.
21 - Morph - Pauses
20 - Dreadnought - Charge Giant #1 - MISS
15 - Domoris - Double move to BY37
15 - Hill Giant #1 - Attack Dreadnought - 2 HIT for 36 damage after DR
15 - Hill Giant #2 - Attack Domoris - 2 HIT (1 CRIT) for 45 damage
13 - Hudder - Attack Giant #2 - 1 HIT (CRIT UNCONFIRMED) for 20 damage
10 - Darv - Double move to BT27 (20' move speed)
8 - Dori- Double move to BT32
- 

*

The gith silently moves towards the corner, apparantly unnoticed by the giants.

The warforged wizard panics slightly at the sight of the giants and loses his thoughts for a moment, which is quite odd.

Focusing only on the giant, the jungle predator circles 'round the nearest giant and sets up a flanking position.

The giants retaliate -- the first one smacks Dreadnought twice with his huge club -- the adamantine plating on the 'forged absorbs some of the blows, but he is still shaken.

The second one brings his club down twice upon the jungle hunter -- almost crushing his skull with the first blow -- blood starts to stream from his partially fractured skull.

"A HAH!" cries out the dwarf,"Time fer ya tah bleed!"   Hudder chops twice at the giant, his weapon biting deep into the giants leg -- severing flesh and bone.

Darv rushes further into the room to get a better perspective on things, and Dori does the same.




*Condition:* 
Morph: (35/49)
Dori: (82/82) : _Bulls Strength_ (80/80 rounds)
Domoris: (21/66) 
Dreadnought: (75/111)

Hill Giant #2: 20 damage


----------



## stonegod

Beast-Domoris growls and circles around the giant Hudder engaged, preparing to nip at its heels.

OOC: Double move to BY37 to flank (avoiding AoO). Remember, he moves 50'.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Morph, you are up.  Ready to return fire?


----------



## EvolutionKB

*Morph 35/49 AC 18*

Morph moves closer to the giants and begins speaking in an unknown tongue.  Flames lick from his fingers until the coalesce into an orb.  The orb flies at the giant burning into it's form.

[sblock=Actions]
Move to BZ 27
Standard:  Cast lesser orb of fire at nearest giant:  lesser orb of fire vs giant (1d20+5=24, 4d8=21) [/sblock]

[sblock=Spells]
Spell Prepared(including bonus spells for high Int and for being a specialist wizard)
(4/7/5/4/3) CL: 7 or 8 for fire spells; DC 15+spell level or 17+spell level for transmutations
0: Detect Magicx2, Read magic, ray of frost
1: Feather fallx2, lesser orb of firex2, magic missle, ray of clumsiness, grease
2: invisibility, glitterdust, rope trick, incendiary slime
3: haste, slow, fireball, animate weapon
4: flame whips, polymorphx2 
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Round partially updated - Hudder/Darv/Dori up!  Will post updated map after you post your actions.


----------



## Scott DeWar

> double move to BT, 32




then this is all he can do for this round.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Darv*

Darv rushes forward to get a better vantage point.

OOC: Double move to BT-31.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Dori]
You could conceivable remove a torch from a sconce, and use it as a weapon, however, it would take a full round action.

PLUS, you would have to be tall enough to reach it -- which means you would need to be Large size, in this case, as the torches are about 9-10' above the ground.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

[sblock= S@s] I am guessing that as we were previoul;y captured, we no longer have any of our stuff? [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Dori]
Dori is with the original group, and thus has all of his gear.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 3*

*Initiative


27 - Void -Move unseen to CD34
21 - Morph - Double move to BT38
20 - Dreadnought - Attack Giant#1 - 1 HIT for 14 damage
15 - Domoris - Attack Giant#2 - 1 Hit for 13 damage
15 - Hill Giant #1 - Attack Dreadnought - 2 HIT for 26 damage after DR
15 - Hill Giant #2 - Attack Domoris - 1 HIT for 25 damage
13 - Hudder - Attack Giant #1 - 1 HIT (CRIT Confirmed) for 39 damage
10 - Darv - Double move to BT35 (40' max move)
8 - Dori- Double move to BW38 - AoO from Giant MISS


*

Somewhere, the unseen gith moves somewhere quietly and unseen.

Morph, still bothered by something, keeps on moving along the north wall, out of reach of the giant.  He can be muttering,"No, not here, not here..."

Dreadnought and Domoris continue their assault upon the giants -- with some success -- each manages to catch their giant unaware and open up small wounds.  

Then the giants respond -- Dreadnought takes two massive blows to his chest, staggering the giant mechanical man.

Domoris jumps out of the way of his giants first swing, but the giant regroups and smashes the jungle cat over the head with his second -- splitting the cat's skull and sending him to the ground unconscious.

Hudder, seeing the carnage unfold in front of him, sets into the giant and deftly connects with a vicious chop -- almost felling the giant in one blow like a large tree.

Dori and Darv move further into position -- Darv staying out of harms reach, but the armored dwarf deftly avoids the giants club.



*Condition:* 
Morph: (35/49)
Dori: (82/82) : _Bulls Strength_ (78/80 rounds)
Domoris: (-4/66) 
Dreadnought: (49/111)

Hill Giant #2: 33 damage
Hill Giant #1: 53 damage


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

Without being noticed by the giants (and his friends I guess), Void sneaks behind the gong and the barrel (CD34).


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Void]
Gonna bang the gong?
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

s@squ@tch said:


> [sblock=Void]
> Gonna bang the gong?
> [/sblock]




[sblock=DM] No. 2 giants are enough, we don't need more [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Darv/Dori -- you're up!


----------



## Guest 11456

OOC: Could I get a listing of coordinates for each friend/foe?


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: The most recent map is located in this post

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5053768-post1028.html


----------



## Scott DeWar

double move to bw38


----------



## Guest 11456

*Darv*

Darv circles around giving the giant plenty of room as he moves toward his fallen comrad.

OOC: Double move to BT-37.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative


27 - Void - Hide behind barrel
21 - Morph - Move to BY41
20 - Dreadnought - attack Giant #1 - 1 HIT for 16 damage
15 - Domoris - Bleed
15 - Hill Giant #1 - Attack Dreadnought - 2 HIT for 30 damage before DR
15 - Hill Giant #2 - Attack Domoris - HIT, Domoris dies, attack Dori - MISS
13 - Hudder - Attack Giant #2 - 1 HIT for 11 damage, 5' step closer to Giant #1
10 - Darv - Double move to BX39
8 - Dori - 5' step to BX37, attack Giant #2 - MISS
7 - Hill Giant #18 - Open door
7 - Hill Giant #22 - Open door


*

The stealthy gith does nothing noticeable to the others in the group, while Morph continues to act irregularly and moves around the giants towards the door.

Dreadnought continues to assault the giant in front of him, however, somewhat ineffectively.  the giant is beginning to show signs of distress though.

The hill giant counter attacks, smacking the warforged twice again with his club, causing more damage to the mechanical man.  

The other hill giant sees the dwarf circling round him and notices the holy symbol around his neck.  Understanding Dori's intentions of closing in on the unconscious jungle hunter -- he grins wickedly, then brings his club down upon Domoris' prone form, then continues his swing towards the cleric, but Dori is able to evade the blow.

Hudder takes a spinning step closer to the other giant and buries his axe in the first giants bulbous leg again, eliciting a scream of pain. The blade gets caught in the bone and fouls his reverse attack even with a herculean effort to wrench it free.

Darv continues to circle around behind the two giants, while Dori steps closer to the giants, setting up a flank with his fellow dwarf -- but the giant is not to be distracted by the smallfolk -- he dodges Dori's slash with his blade.

Just as he pauses, the two front doors swing open wide!  Two more giants peer inside and react with surprise at the melee occuring before them.  The both drop the bags they were carrying and draw their clubs!

Four humanoids appear behind them -- bound tightly at the hands, wrists, shoulders, and chest.  You determine quickly that they are prisoners of some sort.



[sblock=new folks]
Will take an escape artist check or strength check to get free from your bonds.  Only spells with a verbal component are possible for spellcasters until freed.  All your weapons/shields are in one of the bags that the two giants escorting you dropped, so you are unarmed.
[/sblock] 

*Condition:* 
Morph: (35/49)
Dori: (82/82) : _Bulls Strength_ (77/80 rounds)
Domoris: (-lots/66) 
Dreadnought: (27/111)

Hill Giant #2: 44 damage
Hill Giant #1: 69 damage


----------



## Scott DeWar

5 foot step to (BX,38) to check for life / stabilize demoris with a cure light wounds from sacrificed endure elements

1d8+5=13 + 2
    (augment healing feat) = 15 points healing


----------



## Vertexx69

*Hudder, HP 85/85, AC 29, DR 5/magic, saves F+12/R+8/W+4*

"The time be ripe to be slautterin giants indeed chums. be gettin in here an fight instead oh dancin' 'round like a bunch oh...dancin' guys." Hudder continues his taunts even as the primal druid drops like a sack-o-meat under the barrage of the lumbering brutes. The dwarven aristabrat seems more upset that he no longer enjoys flanking position than that the druid has fallen, but that's the aristocracy for you.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Lacking battle skills and being the party’s scout and nothing more, Void goes behind the barrel (CD37) and tries to spot valuables among the giants’ stuff.


----------



## s@squ@tch

ooc: update made.


----------



## Vertexx69

*Hudder, HP 85/85, AC 29, DR 5/magic, saves F+12/R+8/W+4* *AP 10/11*

Hudder takes a spinning step closer to the other giant and buries his axe in the first giants bulbous leg again 1d20+13=32,  1d10+7=11. The blade gets caught in the bone and fouls his reverse attack even with a herculean effort to wrench it free1d20+8=14,  1d10+7=10 (AP=4). 

OOC - 5ft step south full attack vs giant 1. Used AP on 2nd attack to raise it to 18 AC.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Darv*

Darv continues to circle around the giants as he moves closer to his fallen comrad.

OOC: Double move to BX-39.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Post 1047 updated - newcomers are on the map!  Waiting for updated action from Dori before beginning next round.


----------



## Rathan

Tinus peers around as a passage opens ans the sounds of battle are heard. He uses the distraction and plots the exact moment to use this to his advantage and escape his bonds.

[sblock=Initiative for Next Round]Initiative For Next Round. (1d20+7=14)[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69

*King Grommet, HP 85/85, AC 30, saves F+12/R+2/W+10* *AP 9/9*

Initiative=6

As the doors swing open onto the fray, the mechanical oddity being lead in twitches with delight. "Neat! Now why didn't King Grommet think of that?" A little set of arms flip up out of the collar of the armored suit raising a broken sprocketed-wheel over its full helmet like a crown and playing a 6-note royal tune with some unseen tin horn within the wheels and gears of the armor before it folds itself back away. A full Tower shield, also covered in gears and cogs floats off the construct's back between it and the giant. "Chaos will lend a hand!" And then cocks its helmet to the other side as if someone blew a dog whistle. 

OOC - How high are the ceilings in here?[sblock=Granted Maneuvers]Grey=Granted
White=Witheld
*=Spent

2, 5, 4

1 Divine Surge
2 Stone Bones
3 Revitalizing Strike
4 Shadow Jaunt
5 Shield Block[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan

[sblock=OOC to S@s]Do warlock invocations require somatic and verbal components? Nowhere does it say under the description about invocations that they do, just that they take a standard action to cast unless otherwise noted. If they don't require it the first action I get Tinus will use his invisibility invocation Walk Unseen and move 10 feet in a free direction Hopefully west towards the other people fighting giants to not be in the same place he disappeared at.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

5 foot move to BX, 37 to flank with Hudder and attack Hill Giant #2 

1d20+11=15, 1d8+4=7, 2d6=5 

17 attack if flanking applies
7 damaber if not evil, 15 damage if it is

Awaiting AOO from Hill giant as he is within reach of the creature.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Tinus]
Per page 2 of the Warlock Invocation summary on Crystalkeep, all Warlock invocations are spell like abilities with a somatic component, so you'll need to have free hands in order to use any of your abilities.
[/sblock]

[sblock=King Grommet]
Ceilings are 20' in this area.
[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit

The half-orc watched the spectacle with interest.  He knew that his time to escape was nigh; he waited patiently, watching and preparing for the moment when his captors were distracted... 

Inititative: 1d20+2=10


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative


27 - Void - Hides
21 - Morph - 5' to BY39, cast Magic Missile at Giant #18 for 12 damage
20 - Dreadnought - Attack Hill Giant #1 - 1 HIT for 14 damage
15 - Hill Giant #1 - Attack Dreadnought - 2 HIT for 36 damage before DR
15 - Hill Giant #2 - 5' step to BX34/35, attack Dreadnought - HIT
14 - Tinus - Struggle against bonds - fail
13 - Hudder - Attack Giant #2 - 1 HIT for 9 damage
10 - Jeriko -Struggle against bonds - fail
10 - Darv - Teleport to BX47
8 - Dori - 5' step to BY36, attack Giant#2 HIT for 17 damage
7 - Virashil - Struggle against bonds - fail
7 - Hill Giant #18 - Attack Morph - 2 HIT for 31 damage
7 - Hill Giant #22 - 5' step to BY41 - Attack Morph, 1 HIT for 21 damage, cleave into Jeriko - HIT for 16 damage
6 - King Grommett - Teleport to BX40


*

The gith still remains unseen and motionless.  
[sblock=Void]
A familiar dark gurggling voice appears again in your head.

"Ahhhhh yesssssss, my pet, you have returrrrrrrrrned to me once again, it sssssssssseemssss."

"Do you think you can hide from me?  The masssssssster alwaysssss mussssssst know where the ssssssslaves are...."

"Come to me now and sssssssspare yourssssself the wait."

[/sblock]

Morph realizes the tactical liability of his position with the new threats, and moves backward slightly -- out of reach of all giants currently, and intones two quick arcane syllables, sending four silvery darts out from his hand towards the closest giant in the doorway.

Dreadnought continues his assault upon the giant in front of him, bringing his blade up and down in quick succession, opening up another wound on the giant creature.

But, the giant proves too sturdy, as it shrugs off the blow from the small mechanical man and swats him twice with his greatclub, sending the warrior to the ground, unmoving.  A grin appears on the giants face as he shouts out to the others.
[sblock=Giant]
"You all are dead! DEAD!"
[/sblock]

The second hill giant, fresh off from taking the life of Domoris, chuckles maniacally and slips closer to the prone warforged.

[sblock=Giant]
"Time to send the second of you to Khyber, fools!"
[/sblock]

He raises his club up once more and delivers a killing blow to Dreadnought -- cleaving his metal head cleanly off his shoulders.

Tinus also tries to break his bonds and nearly breaks his wrist in trying as he topples over as he stained to conceal his activities from the weary giants..

"someone get these bonds off me so I can use my arcane powers!" Tinus barked hoping some one would free him before he got a club to the.. well.. all of him...

Hudder attacks the giant next to him and bellows,"Ye'll pay fer dat, my friend, I guarantee you!"  He chops twice at the giant slicing deep into the kneecap with a sickening "thwock".

Jeriko struggled and strained against his bonds. He tried with all his might to set himself free, but the ropes were too strong. Frustrated, he snarled to the combatants in a strange language.

Seeing the arrival of more giants and possibly more allies, Darv thinks quickly and uses his oddly inscribed boots to appear at the back of the new group. Then he pulls two daggers from his pack and tries to determine which new one to free first.

Dori mirrors the giants movements, grumbling,"I sure wish this blasted overgrown orc would stand in one spot."  His blade strikes true and adds another wound to the giant.  (ooc: what color does dori use?)

The silver-tinged elf looks quickly at the gnome behind her and says,"The others have no weapons, so either free myself or the warlock first!"

The new giants roar with anger at the sight of foreign humanoids in their Steading, calling out to their friends.
[sblock=Giant]
What's going on here??
[/sblock]

Then they spring into action, both taking aim at the hapless warforged wizard in front of them -- the first giant smashing Morph twice with his club, the second quickly steps forward and delivers the killing blow -- breaking the wizard into large chunks of lifeless metal and rock, he continues his wide swing and brings it down upon the halforc, still bound hand and foot, knocking him almost to his feet.

[sblock=Giant]
"Dat's tree o' dem and none o' us, bruthers!  Might as well take down des prisoners too before they git any fancy ideers."
[/sblock]

The suit of gears and cogs sees the other captives struggling with their bonds to no avail and makes a strange metallic sound that might be mistaken for a giggle. He vanishes in a ffuP of inky blackness, his bonds falling empty to the ground. A moment later he re-emerges in a Puff on the other side of the leading giant and cracks some kind of joint beneath his head with a twist of his helmet before settling into a deep stance while cocking back his gauntleted fists. His clockwork tower shield floats merrily between himself and the giant that thought him a prisoner only moments before. He cranks his helmet around to look at the humanoid next to him and shrugs giggling again before his head snaps back around to the giant. 

*Condition:* 

Dori: (82/82) : _Bulls Strength_ (76/80 rounds)
Jeriko: (48/64)

Hill Giant #2: 70 damage
Hill Giant #1: 83 damage
Hill Giant #18: 12 damage


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

From his hiding place, unseen by the others, the gitz spies the newcomers.


----------



## Herobizkit

*Initiative: 10*

_Jeriko will make an attempt to burst his bonds._..  1d20+3=11 ..._ and fail._

Jeriko struggled and strained against his bonds.  He tried with all his might to set himself free, but the ropes were too strong.  Frustrated, he snarled to the combatants in Draconic:[sblock=Draconic]"You there... cut me free!  I can help you kill these damned Giants!"[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan

Tinus also tries to break his bonds and nearly breaks his wrist in trying as he topples over as he stained to conceal his activities from the weary giants..

"someone get these bonds off me so I can use my arcane powers!" Tinus barked hoping some one would free him before he got a club to the.. well.. all of him...

[sblock=Escape Artist Check... also fail]Escape Artist Check (1d20+3=5)[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456

*Darv*

Seeing the arrival of more giants and possibly more allies, Darv thinks quickly and uing 3 charges on his Dimension Stride Boots teleports to the back of the new group. Then he pulls two daggers from his pack and tries to determine which new one to free first.

OOC: Teleport 40 feet to BX-47 if possible.


----------



## Vertexx69

*King Grommet, HP 85/85, AC 34, saves F+12/R+2/W+10* *AP 9/9*

The suit of gears and cogs sees the other captives struggling with their bonds to no avail and makes a strange metallic sound that might be mistaken for a giggle. He vanishes in a ffuP of inky blackness, his bonds falling empty to the ground. A moment later he re-emerges in a Puff on the other side of the leading giant and cracks some kind of joint beneath his head with a twist of his helmet before settling into a deep stance while cocking back his gauntleted fists. His clockwork tower shield floats merrily between himself and the giant that thought him a prisoner only moments before. He cranks his helmet around to look at the humanoid next to him and shrugs giggling again before his head snaps back around to the giant. 

OOC - I thought we were waiting for initiative order to post actions, which is why I waited. If King Grommet can grab the bonds of one of the other "captives" to teleport those with him then he will do that too if he can. 

Standard: Shadow Jaunt to (BX,40)
Swift: change to Stonefoot Stance
Go Defensive[sblock=Granted Maneuvers]Grey=Granted
White=Witheld
*=Spent

2, 5, 4
New Granted  Maneuver=2

1 Divine Surge
2 Stone Bones
3 Revitalizing Strike
4 Shadow Jaunt*
5 Shield Block[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Need Dori's action to complete round.


----------



## Scott DeWar

sorry s@s, I missed the new round! 

Move to BY,36
Standard action : attack!
1d20+15=22, 1d8+6=7, 2d6=8 
Adjustments: +2 flank with Hudder; +2 str from bulls strength
(d8 should have been at +8 so sword damage is 17)

"I sure wish this blasted overgrown orc would stand in one spot!" Gripes the grumpy Dori.


----------



## Vertexx69

*King Grommet, HP 85/85, AC 34, saves F+12/R+2/W+10* *AP 9/9*

With a series of clicks and whirs, a set of holes open via spiral apertures in the helmet and shoulders of the animated clockwork armor. A series of glowing orbs float out of the holes, bathing the construct, the cleric and the giant in bright illumination. The legs of the armor start to look exactly like the stone of the floor its standing on, the color and texture are slowly travelling up from the ground.[sblock=In Giant]*"Hey uglies! Your mothers were all - midgets!"*[/sblock]

OOC - Bump

Free: Activate Lantern Hemlet[sblock=Granted Maneuvers]Grey=Granted
White=Witheld
*=Spent

2, 5, 4
New Granted  Maneuver=2

1 Divine Surge
2 Stone Bones
3 Revitalizing Strike
4 Shadow Jaunt*
5 Shield Block[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=King Grommet]
You'll need to send me what all comprises the mechanus gear -- as I was just under the impression that it was heavy armor, not having any other functions.
[/sblock]

OOC: round complete, actions for new rounds gladly accepted!


----------



## Rathan

Tinus struggles with his bonds once more trying extremely hard to remove the bonds without hurting himself. 

[sblock=Escape Artist Check (Unskilled)]1d20+3=18[/sblock]

He hears the giants speaking to one another and his eyes go wide once more. Holding his bonds out to Darv and cries out...

"Hurry they said they're going to kill us before we have to a chance to help! Get me OUT of these and I'll help you fell them! he barked in pleaded hurry!


----------



## Vertexx69

OOC - would 9 extra points of shield bonus to AC have saved Darv from those kill shots for a round? King Grommet can do that as an immediate reaction for an adjacent ally. Or are you just doing kill shots for departing character's?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Vertexx69 said:


> OOC - would 9 extra points of shield bonus to AC have saved Darv from those kill shots for a round? King Grommet can do that as an immediate reaction for an adjacent ally. Or are you just doing kill shots for departing character's?




OOC: I'm assuming you're talking about Morph, but no, 9 extra points to AC wouldn't have saved him, as the kill shot was a very high roll, and Morph's AC was low to begin with.


----------



## Guest 11456

*Darv*

The archivist moves forward and attempts to free the elf from her bonds.

OOC: Move to BW-45 and cut Virashil free.


----------



## Vertexx69

unless void is doing something other than hiding, we need giant 1&2 actions before anyone else knows what to do.


----------



## s@squ@tch

ooc: considering Void has been hiding throughout the combat, I figured he'd probably do the same, but i hate to put words in a gith's mouth.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

considering the fragile form that is known as the Gitz Void will circle the room to the other side, seeing if someone needs help over there.

ooc - Just tell me if he sees Tinus. If so, and if a sense motive roll will tell Void that Tinus is a captive, Void will untie him.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative


27 - Void - Hide
21 - Cloaked Humanoid - Cast spell
15 - Hill Giant #1 - 5' to (BY32,33), attack Hudder - 2 HIT for 27 damage
15 - Hill Giant #2 - Full attack Hudder - 2 HIT for 32 damage
14 - Arexis - Escape artist attempt - FAIL
13 - Hudder - Attack giant #2 - 1 HIT for 10 damage
10 - Tairil -Kick at giant #18 - 1 HIT for 24 damage
10 - Darv - Move to BW45, begin to cut Chardarron free from bonds
8 - Dori - Full attack Giant #2 - 2 MISS
7 - Chardarron - Cast Grease on Giant #18's weapon
7 - Hill Giant #18 - Full attack (slam) on Chardarron - 2 HIT (1 CRIT!) for 29 damage
7 - Hill Giant #22 - Full attack on King Grommett - 2 MISS
6 - King Grommett - Activate Lantern light, Divine Surge on Hill Giant #18 for 42 damage


*
Void spies the newcomers, and tries to gauge their intents, but the voice in his mind causes him unable to concentrate on anything at this time.
[sblock=OOC Sense Motive]
It was not meant to be.
1d20=1 
[/sblock]

A cloaked figure, humanoid in size and shape appears at the door in the northeast corner of the room -- it looks at the new figures with the giants and gestures while intining a few unintelligible words -- the prisoners images change from those of a halforc, goblin, and elven maid to that of 2 male humans and a male elf.
[sblock=spellcraft dc18]
Figure cast _dispel magic_ on the three prisoners
[/sblock]
[sblock=info for Arexis/Tairil/Char]
For reasons unknown to you, an illusion had been placed upon the three of you in a jungle trap in some ruins -- causing your appearance to be that of other humanoids.  This illusion was just dispelled.  Keep in mind that you have no active buffs or weapons in your possession -- those are in a sack on the giants that lead you into the Steading[/sblock]

The two giants in the Steading converge on Hudder and lay into him, landing strikes from all sides, as serious wounds open up all over his armor clad body.

"Brother," spits out Hudder, his words coming out along with large chunks of partially coagulated blood,"I need yer help -- my body is failing me!"

With the threat of impending doom hanging over him, Arexus redoubled his efforts to slip out of his bonds. He was damned if he was going to meekly surrender and let the giants butcher him once they had disposed of the brave souls who had broken into the steading. He might even be able to help them, if only he could get free...

Hudder spins and swings his axe in a twirling arc, trying in vain to save himself by killing off the giant first -- his first blow strikes true, sending spurts of blood and bone spurting off to his left, but his follow-through slides off of the giants hide-wrapped leg.

Meanwhile, on the other side of the room, Tairil struggles to remain calm, drawing on his inner focus to strike at the behemoth's knee with an unexpected kick, which results in a sickening cracking sound of cartilage and bone crushing together unnaturally.

The archivist moves forward, draws a dagger and attempts to free the elf from her bonds.

Dori struggles with her (?) grip on the shaft of the sword, as she was covered in some of the blood from Hudder's blow on the giant -- it caused her to swing wildly and miss the giant twice.
[sblock=Dori]
Are you male or female?
[/sblock]

Chardarran is not pleased at his position. He had come to Xen’drik to find an item for his master, not get captured by these idiot brutes. But as a group of warriors bursts in, he sees a chance to aid them and improve his own lot. He growls as he calls on his knowledge of draconic magic as his eyes flash in anger. A thick, slimy coating of grease coats the giants weapon, which falls out of his hands!

The giant, clearly frustrated at losing his favorite club, yells out a curse and strikes out with his bare hands at the scaled humanoid -- landing a crushing blow and leaving Char reeling.

The other giant, swings his club at King Grommet futily twice.

With a series of clicks and whirs, a set of holes open via spiral apertures in the helmet and shoulders of the animated clockwork armor. A series of glowing orbs float out of the holes, bathing the construct, the cleric and the giant in bright illumination. The legs of the armor start to look exactly like the stone of the floor its standing on, the color and texture are slowly travelling up from the ground.
[sblock=Giant] 
"Hey uglies! Your mothers were all - midgets!" 
[/sblock]

The construct looks up at the the lights floating randomly over his head and shout to them *"Divine chaos I am thy vessel! Guide my hands from this enslavement!"* The lights that are gently bobbing over the strange clockwork warrior's head start to glow brighter and begin vibrating quite violently. The stone coloring vanishes from the forged warriors legs, being replaced by shadows leaping from the ground around him. His whole bearing changes from a pillar of stone to a bringer of death cloaked in light and shadow.

Several more 'apertures' swirl open on the heavy right arm at his side. The dancing lights above his head dart around the crusader and then each zip into a different hole, causing them to snap shut in a lightning fast sequence. Light beams out from under every layered cog and plate as the teleporting newcomer cocks back the spiked clockwork appendage, a panel levers open from wrist to elbow. A blast of holy fire sprouts from the elbow end, propelling the massive fist forward in a haymaker of a punch that buries itself solidly into the kidney of the giant he flanks.

*Condition:* 

Dori: (82/82) : _Bulls Strength_ (76/80 rounds)
Jeriko: (48/64)
Hudder: (26/85)
Char: (20/49)

Hill Giant #2: 80 damage
Hill Giant #1: 83 damage
Hill Giant #18: 78 damage, weapon is _greased_


----------



## Vertexx69

OOC - you can probably do Hudder's actions as well.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Yep, also, Tinus/Jeriko and hopefully Virashil's initiative slots will be taken by their replacements, as soon as they are ready.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: new PC's swapped into combat - need artwork for each new PC posted to their char sheet so that I can make their tokens.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Chardarran is not pleased at his position. He had come to Xen’drik to find an item for his master, not get captured by these idiot brutes. But as a group of warriors bursts in, he sees a chance to aid them and improve his own lot. He growls as he calls on his knowledge of draconic magic as his eyes flash in anger. A thick, slimy coating of grease coats the floor beneath the giants’ feet!

[sblock=OOC]
I Defensively Dragoncast (Still + Silent for no cost) Grease, covering the floor at BX and BY, 41 and 42; it will last 7 rounds. It should catch the two giants, forcing them to make Reflex saves at DC 17 or fall prone and suffer all the normal goodness of a Grease spell. If you say the area isn’t enough for both of them, then have it cover the northern giant’s weapon.
Defensive Casting check: 31.

Char
AC 17 HP 49/49; F +5, R +8, W +7
AP: 9

Spells Per Day:
Lvl 0 Spells: ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 1 Spells: (X) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 2 Spells: ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 3 Spells: ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead

*Arexus*

OOC - pic added to the RG

With the threat of impending doom hanging over him, Arexus redoubled his efforts to slip out of his bonds. He was damned if he was going to meekly surrender and let the giants butcher him once they had disposed of the brave souls who had broken into the steading. He might even be able to help them, if only he could get free...

Escape Artist 1d20+2=13


----------



## Xaositek

Tied up at the feet of a towering giant, Tairil struggles to remain calm, trying to draw on his inner focus to strike at the behemoth's knee with an unexpected kick.

[sblock=ooc]
If I can make an unarmed attack at some penalty while tied up, I try that, using the maneuver Insightful Strike (substitute Concentration check for damage roll).

To hit: 1d20+11=29
Damage: 1d20+13=24

Otherwise I make a strength check attempting to break my bonds.

Strength check: 1d20+4=12

Either way I use a swift action to assume Absolute Steel Stance.

Maneuvers Readied: Burning Blade, Moment of Perfect Mind, Insightful Strike, Counter Charge, Soaring Raptor Strike.
Stances: *Absolute Steel Stance*, Hunter's Sense[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dori curses as she is not flanking the giant, but none the less puts her full effort int the attack.(using smite giants: +4/+8)

first attack:
1d20+15=16, 1d8+12=16
sword of virtue damage:
2d6=5

second attack:
1d20+10=11, 1d8+12=13
sword of virtue damage:
2d6=9









*OOC:*


both attacks are base numers of 1. Is a 1 an an auto miss? if not ant thye hit, then there is 43 points of damage.


----------



## s@squ@tch

ooc: round finished, Void up for next round.


----------



## Vertexx69

*King Grommet, HP 85/85, AC 30, saves F+12/R+2/W+10* *AP 9/9*

The construct looks up at the the lights floating randomly over his head and shout to them "Divine chaos I am thy vessel! Guide my hands from this enslavement!" The lights that are gently bobbing over the strange clockwork warrior's head start to glow brighter and begin vibrating quite violently. The stone coloring vanishes from the forged warriors legs, being replaced by shadows leaping from the ground around him. His whole bearing changes from a pillar of stone to a bringer of death cloaked in light and shadow.

Several more 'apertures' swirl open on the heavy right arm at his side. The dancing lights above his head dart around the crusader and then each zip into a different hole, causing them to snap shut in a lightning fast sequence. Light beams out from under every layered cog and plate as the teleporting newcomer cocks back the spiked clockwork appendage, a panel levers open from wrist to elbow. A blast of holy fire sprouts from the elbow end, propelling the massive fist forward in a haymaker of a punch that buries itself solidly into the kidney of the giant he flanks (Hill giant 18).[sblock=In Giant]*"King Grommet* will be your death this day, and you lead him through your front door!"*[/sblock]
OOC - I was waiting for the giant I have flanked to go before I posted my actions since I'm last in initiative order.

Swift: Change to Assassin's Stance 
Standard: Divine Surge=23, Dmg below*, plusSneak Attack=7, 
8d8+1d4+4=35* I had rolled 8d6 instead of the 8d8 I was supposed to for divine surge, so its 42 dmg to hill giant 18.
[sblock=Granted Maneuvers]Grey=Granted
White=Witheld
*=Spent

2, 5, 4
New Granted Maneuver=2

1 Divine Surge*
2 Stone Bones
3 Revitalizing Strike
4 Shadow Jaunt*
5 Shield Block[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void tries to sneak past the giants to where the captives are. More hands and weapons will help the group defeat the giants, The gitz thinks to himself.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative


27 - Void - Move to BW45
21 - Cloaked Humanoid - Unknown action, Hudder stunned
15 - Hill Giant #1 - Full Attack Hudder - CRIT confirmed for 42 damage
15 - Hill Giant #2 - Full Attack Dori - MISS
14 - Arexis - Spot check
13 - Hudder - Stunned, dead
10 - Tairil -Attack Giant#18 - MISS, swift action to regain spent manuevres
10 - Darv - Finish cutting free Chardarron
8 - Dori - Tactical withdraw to BW40, AoO's from Giant #18 and #22 miss
7 - Chardarron - Cast Scorching Ray defensively at Giant #18 - 1 HIT for 17 damage
7 - Hill Giant #18 - Attack Tairel - 1 HIT for 10 damage
7 - Hill Giant #22 - Attack Grommet - 1 HIT for 12 damage
6 - King Grommett -  Attack Giant #18 - HIT for 17 damage, revitalizing strike heals 18 damage


*

Void carefully steps through the battlefield, doing his best to remain out of sight and manages to slip past both giants in the entryway, coming to a stop just behind Arexus, planning on beginning to untie him next round.

The cloaked figure motions something with his hand and across the room, Hudder stiffens like a board, eyes full of fear, as he is surrounded by two towering giants!

The giants in front of him take advantage of the situation and hastily bash the helpless dwarf into paste.  Hudder falls like a stone, dead.

Arexus sees the dark clad figure carefully pick his way across the room. Assuming, from the way it avoids the giants, that it is a potential ally, the ranger quickly looks around the room for something that he might use as a weapon should he be freed, but sees nothing close by, but perhaps something could be used as a make-shift weapon, he thinks, or, he must retrieve his weapon from the giant's satchel which carried all of their weapons....

Dori sees that 3 of his comrades have fallen at the hands of the murderous beastly creatures in front of him. He also hears the call of the mechanical creature behind him. His skills that have been ingrained with him places tactical actions over his general desire for simple battle.

The construct glances over his shoulder as he removes his fist from the hip of the squishy giant in front of him, seeing one of the dwarves in the room fall he yells out. "Dwarf! Withdraw to King Grommet's* back so he might keep you breathing!" Several blasts of steam are releasedfrom various joints as the attack is finished. The appertures start hissing open to release the tiny divine power sources which return to their floating position above his head. 

"Aye lad, if ye b' need'n back-up, just say so. "

Char grunts out a “thanks” to the gnome cutting him free. As the ropes slip away, the heavily-tattooed human doesn’t massage his muscles, though normally he would prefer to do so. But at this moment, comfort is less important than survival. From his sitting position, he keeps a close eye on the two nearby giants, not wanting to get another pounding, his head still ringing from the giant’s fist.

He cautiously intones Draconic syllables, calling up another spell. Two beams of fire lance from his palms, streaking to the weaponless giant, one missing, one hitting --  and giving it a a large, painful burn.

The two giant captors in the doorway strike out -- the first smacks Tairel with a closed fist, the other manages to put a slight dent into the mechanical man's armor, sending forth a short jet of steam.

The construct spins from the hit and smashes his fist into the same giant as before. The lights dancing over his head arc down into the goggled eyes of the metallic warrior, pushing out the dent in the animated suit of armor with a sound like metal being welded together as cogs turn through the molten mess. The arcing light flies from his eyes to the giant and back before re-congealing into the several little glowing orbs overhead once more. *"Ock! So you think you can hurt the mighty King Grommet*? King Grommet* is going to save you for last ugly!"*

*Condition:* 

Dori: (82/82) : _Bulls Strength_ (75/80 rounds)
Jeriko: (48/64)
Char: (20/49)
Tairel: (61/71 )
King Grommett: (85/85)

Hill Giant #2: 80 damage
Hill Giant #1: 83 damage
Hill Giant #18: 112 damage, weapon is _greased_


----------



## Vertexx69

*King Grommet, HP 85/85, AC 30, saves F+12/R+2/W+10* *AP 9/9*

The construct glances over his shoulder as he removes his fist from the hip of the squishy giant in front of him, seeing one of the dwarves in the room fall he yells out. "Dwarf! Withdraw to King Grommet's* back so he might keep you breathing!" Several blasts of steam are releasedfrom various joints as the attack is finished. The appertures start hissing open to release the tiny divine power sources which return to their floating position above his head. 
OOC - Just a little free action for a little leadership .[sblock=Granted Maneuvers]Grey=Granted
White=Witheld
*=Spent



1 Divine Surge*
2 Stone Bones
3 Revitalizing Strike
4 Shadow Jaunt*
5 Shield Block[/sblock]*A little set of arms flip up out of the collar of the armored suit raising a broken sprocketed-wheel over its goggled, full helmet like a crown and plays a 4-note royal tune with some unseen tin horn within the wheels and gears of the armor before it folds itself back away whenever King Grommet says his name.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[sblock=Vertex69]
If you were wanting dori at BY,35 I may be best moving back to back to King G. there are stil2 giants (one and two)nwere Dori is. does King G need healing? does he need 'the repair spell or is he healed with healing (conjuration) spells. I am going to wait to hear from you before I post his action.
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69

[sblock=Scott]
Oh no King Grommet (KG) is fully healed, but he has an Immediate Interrupt action that can give an adjecent ally a +9 shield bonus to AC vs a single attack. KG also has a strike that hits an enemy and then heals an ally within 10ft for 3d6+8, so when dori does start getting hit by those 2 giants KG can help her out. Actually if you used the withdraw action to the adjacent square NW of KG you might be able to keep one of them from even being able to get to you.
[/sblock]

OOC @ S@s - Would you mind putting King Grommet's name under his picture? Ive started the most basic of sketches for a picture of him, but its going to take a while to finish.


----------



## grufflehead

*Arexus*

Arexus sees the dark clad figure carefully pick his way across the room. Assuming, from the way it avoids the giants, that it is a potential ally, the ranger quickly looks around the room for something that he might use as a weapon should he be freed.

Spot check 1d20+7=27

OOC - geez, I've made 4 D20 rolls on IC today and that's the third 20. And none of them have really been that useful...


----------



## Xaositek

Heartened by his initial success, Tairil tries to kick out again and distract the giant from its current target long enough for the sorcerer to be freed of his bonds, but the ropes tied around him confound his efforts and his kick fails to land with any real force.

[sblock=ooc]
I use a swift action to regain expended maneuvers and then attack the giant as a standard action, missing on a natural one.

To hit: [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2633152/]1d20+11=12[/URL]

Maneuvers Readied: Burning Blade, Moment of Perfect Mind, Insightful Strike, Counter Charge, Soaring Raptor Strike.
Stances: *Absolute Steel Stance*, Hunter's Sense[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Vertexx69 said:


> *King Grommet, HP 85/85, AC 30, saves F+12/R+2/W+10* *AP 9/9*
> 
> The construct glances over his shoulder as he removes his fist from the hip of the squishy giant in front of him, seeing one of the dwarves in the room fall he yells out. "Dwarf! Withdraw to King Grommet's* back so he might keep you breathing!" Several blasts of steam are releasedfrom various joints as the attack is finished. The appertures start hissing open to release the tiny divine power sources which return to their floating position above his head.
> OOC - Just a little free action for a little leadership .[/sblock]*A little set of arms flip up out of the collar of the armored suit raising a broken sprocketed-wheel over its goggled, full helmet like a crown and plays a 4-note royal tune with some unseen tin horn within the wheels and gears of the armor before it folds itself back away whenever King Grommet says his name.






Vertexx69 said:


> [sblock=Scott]
> Oh no King Grommet (KG) is fully healed, but he has an Immediate Interrupt action that can give an adjecent ally a +9 shield bonus to AC vs a single attack. KG also has a strike that hits an enemy and then heals an ally within 10ft for 3d6+8, so when dori does start getting hit by those 2 giants KG can help her out. Actually if you used the withdraw action to the adjacent square NW of KG you might be able to keep one of them from even being able to get to you.
> [/sblock]












*OOC:*




at Vertexx69: Dori is actually a male dwarf, just to let you know. I did not name him a femine name. that would be Rena1g's doing.

I am placing Dori's actions now as I might have some late nights that may prevent me from getting on line in a timely fashion. they are simple in nature at this time so it should not conflict at all with anyone else'. 







Dori sees that 3 of his comrades have fallen at the hands of the murderous beastly creatures in front of him. He also hears the call of the mechanical creature behind him. His skills that have been ingrained with him places tactical actions over his general desire for simple battle.

full round action: tactical withdraw move to BW,40
"Aye lad, if ye b' need'n back-up, just say so. "


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Darv/Char are up before next set o' giants.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Char grunts out a “thanks” to the gnome cutting him free. As the ropes slip away, the heavily-tattooed human doesn’t massage his muscles, though normally he would prefer to do so. But at this moment, comfort is less important than survival. From his sitting position, he keeps a close eye on the two nearby giants, not wanting to get another pounding, his head still ringing from the giant’s fist.

He cautiously intones Draconic syllables, calling up another spell. Two beams of fire lance from his palms, streaking to the weaponless giant and giving it a pair of large, painful burns.

[sblock=OOC and Rolls]
This is assuming Darv cuts me free and I can act normally. If he doesn’t, I suppose I’ll use another Dragoncast, though I would much rather not.
Casting Scorching Ray defensively at Giant 18.
Concentration, Attack and Damage (two rays): 27; 9 for 11; 19 for 17. Might be a penalty on those attack rolls for Prone, but I am unsure. Melee attacks get -4 and ranged Weapons are unusable, but a spell isn’t a weapon…

Char
AC 17 HP 20/49; F +5, R +8, W +7
AP: 9
Dragoncast: used 1/3

Spells Per Day:
Lvl 0 Spells: ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 1 Spells: (X) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 2 Spells: (X) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 3 Spells: ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Char]
Keep in mind that you're firing into melee w/o the precise shot feat, so you have a -4 penalty.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter

[sblock=S@s]
Ah, right. First ray misses, then, but the second should still hit. The -4 still leaves it at 15 touch with 17 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: round updated, need King G, then Void.


----------



## Vertexx69

*King Grommet, HP 85/85, AC 30, saves F+12/R+2/W+10* *AP 9/9*

The construct spins from the hit and smashes his fist into the same giant as before. The lights dancing over his head arc down into the goggled eyes of the metallic warrior, pushing out the dent in the animated suit of armor with a sound like metal being welded together as cogs turn through the molten mess. The arcing light flies from his eyes to the giant and back before re-congealing into the several little glowing orbs overhead once more. *"Ock! So you think you can hurt the mighty King Grommet*? King Grommet* is going to save you for last ugly!"*
[sblock=Actions]Standard: Revitalizing Strike VS Giant 18 (1d20+13=25, 1d4+4+2d6=17)Revitalizing Strike Healing to King Grommet (3d6+8=16)
Free: Speak[/sblock][sblock=Granted Maneuvers]Grey=Granted
White=Witheld
*=Spent

Granted Maneuvers (2,3,5)


1 Divine Surge
2 Stone Bones
3 Revitalizing Strike*
4 Shadow Jaunt
5 Shield Block[/sblock]
OOC - S@s Would you mind copying the info post to each new page of posts so we don't have to go hunting back through old pages to get the updates? All you have to do is quote your post and delete the quote tags 

*A little set of arms flip up out of the collar of the armored suit raising a broken sprocketed-wheel over its goggled, full helmet like a crown and plays a 4-note royal tune with some unseen tin horn within the wheels and gears of the armor before it folds itself back away whenever King Grommet says his name.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dori watches the strange happenings of the metallic warrior out of the corner of his eye, and would probabaly make a comment about 'strange madness' had he not been otherwise engaged in battle himself.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: re: copying action post to each new page -- I've toyed with this in the past and determined that it would cause some confusion, not to mention add much verbosity and length to the thread to have several copies of each partial round posted.

Round complete.  Will assume Void will begin cutting captive free this round and update round accordingly tomorrow night if he does not post.


----------



## Vertexx69

OOC - sounds good. Which of the giants was carrying the bag-o-weapons?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void helps the captives He assumes that they will help them instead of fighting them back. first we need to kill the giants, later we'll speak.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative


27 - Void - Begin to cut Arexis free
21 - Cloaked Humanoid - Move to BV35, use ability
15 - Hill Giant #1 - Move to BW37, attack Dori - HIT for 16 damage
15 - Hill Giant #2 - Move to BY37, attack Dori - MISS
14 - Arexis - Sit there looking dumbfounded
10 - Tairil - Delay
10 - Darv - Move to BW43, begin to cut free Tairil
8 - Dori - Attack Giant #18 - 1 HIT, crit unconfirmed for 15 damage
7 - Chardarron - Use SNA for 2 lightning orbs - 1 HIT for 9 damage  on HGY #22
7 - Hill Giant #22 - Attacks Tairel - 2 HIT for 48 damage
6 - King Grommett -  Divine Surge, MISS


*

Void helps the captives He assumes that they will help them instead of fighting them back. first we need to kill the giants, later we'll speak. 

The cloaked figure moves quickly to the downed body of Hudder, touches him, and then Hudder's bodies disappears into thin air.
[sblock=Spellcraft DC27]
Spell-like ability used -- _Plane Shift_.
[/sblock]

The giants advance upon Dori and Grommet -- their other foes already pounded into paste.  The first smacks Dori with its club on his shoulder, causing blood to spurt high into the air, while the second loses his focus upon seeing the blood-show and strikes the ground.

Arexis and Tairel sit on the ground, stupefied by the amount of blood and gore surrounding them.

Darv, showing no signs of this malaise, valiantly moves forward to begin cutting the other captive free.  He manages to avoid a swing of the giant still standing nearest him and sets to work on the ropes.

Char is still a bit worried about standing, with the giants so near and so very dangerous. His eyes flash sparks as he calls upon the gifts bestowed upon him by Acophisinian. Two sparking orbs of lightning appear in the air and fly at the weaponless giant.

The hill giant nearest the captives strikes Tairil, smacking him viciously with his club twice, snapping several bones and causing his collarbone to splinter out from underneath his armor.

The lights hovering overhead get twitchy again as the strange suit of armor takes a 5ft step into melee range of the giant in front of it. But King Grommet steps on the hand of the dead body on the floor, knocking the holy rocket assisted punch off its mark. He slams his spiked into the ground so hard that the ground rumbles as the heavy stone of the floor splinters into dust. *"King Grommets* got this lot lad. You get healin that lot, getttin hammered through the door there." *

The pattern and color of the floor travels up his arms and legs as rises abck into the low posture he started the fight in. The shadows that were whipping at his legs fade away.
*Condition:* 

Dori: (66/82):_Bulls Strength_ (74/80 rounds)
Jeriko: (48/64)
Char: (20/49)
Tairel: (13/71 )
King Grommett: (85/85)

Hill Giant #2: 80 damage
Hill Giant #1: 83 damage
Hill Giant #18: dead
Hill Giant #22: 9 damage


----------



## Vertexx69

OOC - Would a +5 AC have stopped Dori from getting hit?


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Not sure -- I always roll the monsters attacks under the "test" on Invisible castle, whereas the PC rolls I save under their names.  I will try and remember that in the future.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 did you include his +4 dodge bonus vs giants? makes his a/c 28, not including the +5 Shield bonus from King G  







Dori grunts with the pain on his sholder, but continues to to press his attack on "18".

power attack +6 damage, -6 attack

attack 1: 1d20+5=25

damage:1d8+10=15

crit confirm:1d20+5=16

possible crit damage: 1d8+10=18

dori's second attack:1d20=19

and damage:1d8+10=11

another possible drit:1d20=18

and damage:1d8+10=14









*OOC:*


 wow! I hope all that hits!


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Dori]
Yes, the giant rolled amazingly well and hit your 28 AC.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

[sblock=SAS Re: Dori] 
*shrug* ohwell. woth the hope.  [/sblock]









*OOC:*


 so, how amny of those rolls were hits?


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: @ Dori - at least one. 

Darv/Char/Arexis up


----------



## Scott DeWar

* blink blink*


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Bump - Darv/Char/Tairil


----------



## Dragonwriter

Char is still a bit worried about standing, with the giants so near and so _very_ dangerous. His eyes flash sparks as he calls upon the gifts bestowed upon him by Acophisinian. Two sparking orbs of lightning appear in the air and fly at the weaponless giant.

[sblock=OOC and Rolls]
Sacrificing a level 2 slot for Blue Dragon Lineage, as a Supernatural ability (lightning orbs equal to slot, ranged touch, 1d6+CHA damage). Still prone and firing into melee, and remembered the penalty this time. Though you never did say if I was taking a penalty for Ranged spell while considered Prone... So, I'm only applying the -4 for firing into melee.
Ranged Touches and Damages: 12 for 9 Elec; 4 for 10 Elec.
That sucks... And I just rolled a 1 in a different game. Stupid IC. Grrrrr...

And S@s, grufflehead is taking a hiatus from PbP (not sure if you saw the thread), so we won't be getting an action for Arexis. Bloodbath!

Char
AC 17 HP 20/49; F +5, R +8, W +7
AP: 9
Dragoncast: used 1/3

Spells Per Day:
Lvl 0 Spells: ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 1 Spells: (X) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 2 Spells: (X) (X) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 3 Spells: ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456

*Darv*

Darv moves to free Tairil from his bonds, ever conscious of how close he is getting to the giants.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Darv]
Only Tairil is still bound, and he is directly in front of the giant, so you'd be getting AoO's by doing that. Proceed?
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69

OOC - why don't we make it Arexis is the only one still tied (Since GH went AWOL), and proceed with an NPC'd action from him and the other giant's actions so I can go?


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: I need Xaositek to post for Tairil, as I am running Arexis now.  Darv also needs to post an updated action.


----------



## Guest 11456

[sblock=s@s]Proceed. I edited my action above.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: I'll update this tomorrow if I don't see a post from Xaositek today for Tairil.


----------



## Vertexx69

OOC - Bump...


----------



## Scott DeWar

bump again


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: sorry, will update hopefully tomorrow, or monday at the latest.  Seems we've lost Xaositek, no?


----------



## Dragonwriter

[sblock=OOC]


s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: sorry, will update hopefully tomorrow, or monday at the latest.  Seems we've lost Xaositek, no?



Yeah, seems to happen. Especially with the new accounts, it seems. And grufflehead is on hiatus... Plan on recruiting again?
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=OOC]
Yup, need more fresh meat to replace folks.  Seems to happen a lot in this game for some reason.
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69

*OOC:*


I don't think the new enworld people are prepared for the pace of the game.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I contacted the person who intro'ed me to enworld, so not a neub. Lets see if he takes the bait!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Vertexx69 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I don't think the new enworld people are prepared for the pace of the game.




I feel like there is a subtle jab in there somewhere.....


----------



## Scott DeWar

I personally think it is kids now days demand a breakneck speed for a game. no patience for fine quality. even artifical diamonds take a while to grow.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: King Grommett up.  Scoreboard: Giants 4  PC's 1


----------



## Vertexx69

*King Grommet, HP 85/85, AC 32, saves F+12/R+2/W+10* *AP 9/9*

The lights hovering overhead get twitchy again as the strange suit of armor takes a 5ft step into melee range of the giant in front of it. But King Grommet steps on the hand of the dead body on the floor, knocking the holy rocket assisted punch off its mark. He slams his spiked into the ground so hard that the ground rumbles as the heavy stone of the floor splinters into dust. *"King Grommets* got this lot lad. You get healin that lot, getttin hammered through the door there."* 

The pattern and color of the floor travels up his arms and legs as rises abck into the low posture he started the fight in. The shadows that were whipping at his legs fade away.

[sblock=Actions]Standard: Divine Surge (1d20+11=12, 1d4+8d8+4=43)
Move: 5ft step to (BW,39)
Free: Speak[/sblock][sblock=Granted Maneuvers]Grey=Granted
White=Witheld
*=Spent

Granted Maneuvers (2,3,5)
Granted Manuevers (1d2=1)[/url

1 Divine Surge*
2 Stone Bones
3 Revitalizing Strike*
4 Shadow Jaunt
5 Shield Block[/sblock]
OOC - Remember KG's Shield Block power for any ally that is adjacent to him (+9 shield bonus to AC). No jibe.  I've been playing some games here for over a year without gaining a level as opposed to a level every few sessions like some table top games can grant.  

*A little set of arms flip up out of the collar of the armored suit raising a broken sprocketed-wheel over its goggled, full helmet like a crown and plays a 4-note royal tune with some unseen tin horn within the wheels and gears of the armor before it folds itself back away whenever King Grommet says his name.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative


27 - Void - Finish Cutting Arexis free
21 - Cloaked Humanoid - Move to BX33, use ability
15 - Hill Giant #1 - Attack Grommett - MISS
15 - Hill Giant #2 - Attack Grommett - MISS
14 - Arexis - Look stupid
10 - Tairil - Bleed, look stupid
10 - Darv - Finish cutting free Tairil
8 - Dori - 5' step to BW39, full attack HG#2 - 2 HIT for 36 damage
7 - Chardarron - Stand, 5' step to BW45, cast Magic Missile defensively at HG#22 for 13 damage
7 - Hill Giant #22 - AoO on Char - HIT for 19 damage, attack Tairil - 1 HIT for 23 damage, CLEAVE into Arexis for 20 damage
6 - King Grommett -  Divine Surge - MISS


*

Void continues to cut through the ropes on the captive in front of him, but the gith starts to wonder about the mental state of the captive, he seems a bit off-balanced in the head.

The hillgiants assault King Grommett, but the mechanical man dodges all of their feeble attempts to land a blow, their greatclubs slam into the ground here, there, and everywhere, as if the mechanical man was shielded in some way....

The cloaked humanoid advances upon the corpse of the downed warfored warrior, and touches it, and causes it to disappear, just like it did with Hudders' corpse.

Arexis and Tairil stand stupefied, as if confused or stunned, drool starts to drip out of their mouths.

Darv continues to free Tairil from his bonds, finally cutting through the last of the bindings.  His small stature difficult to see behind the torso of the human.

Char growls and decides to risk standing up, not sure how swift the giant is… Just how strong. The tattooed Seren man gets to his feet, and is promptly swatted like a fly with a giant swatter -- all the air is compressed quickly out of his lungs, and he is barely able to keep on his feet -- he slowly steps back and calls up another spell.   He finishes the spell and launches a small barrage of sparking orbs (to the close observer, they almost look like dragon heads) at the nearest giant’s chest.

Dori calls upon his ancestoral knowledge of battleing giants. A wave of power bursts out from him and remains upon him as a glow of soft blue light -- he strikes twice, almost felling the giant!

Meanwhile, in the doorway, the carnage continues -- the giant captor bashes Tairil's head in with one stroke, then cleaves into Arexis, snapping his forearm.

The lights hovering overhead get twitchy again as the strange suit of armor takes a small step into melee range of the giant in front of it. But King Grommet steps on the hand of the dead body on the floor, knocking the holy rocket assisted punch off its mark. He slams his spiked into the ground so hard that the ground rumbles as the heavy stone of the floor splinters into dust. *"King Grommets got this lot lad. You get healin that lot, getttin hammered through the door there." *

The pattern and color of the floor travels up his arms and legs as rises abck into the low posture he started the fight in. The shadows that were whipping at his legs fade away.

*Condition:* 

Dori: (66/82):_Bulls Strength_ (73/80 rounds)
Arexis: (28/64)
Char: (1/49)
Tairel: (-10/71 ) - Dead
King Grommett: (85/85)

Hill Giant #2: 116 damage
Hill Giant #1: 83 damage
Hill Giant #18: dead
Hill Giant #22: 22 damage


----------



## Dragonwriter

Char growls and decides to risk standing up, not sure how swift the giant is… Just how strong. The tattooed Seren man gets to his feet, slowly stepping back and calling up another spell while watching the giant’s movements, ready to attempt a dodge. He finishes the spell and launches a small barrage of sparking orbs (to the close observer, they almost look like dragon heads) at the nearest giant’s chest.

[sblock=OOC and Rolls]
Stand for Move action (and eat the blasted AoO). 5-ft. step to BW45. Defensively cast Magic Missile (success).
Concentration check and Magic Missile damage: 19, for 13 damage.

Char
AC 17 HP 20/49; F +5, R +8, W +7
AP: 9
Dragoncast: used 1/3

Spells Per Day:
Lvl 0 Spells: ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 1 Spells: (X) (X) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 2 Spells: (X) (X) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 3 Spells: ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456

*Darv*

Darv continues to free Tairil from his bonds.


----------



## Scott DeWar

FYI: ac vs giants is 28

5 foot step to BW,39 to take advantage of King's ac bonus

Dori calls upon his ancestoral knowledge of battleing giants. A wave of power bursts out from him and remains upon him as a glow of soft blue light!(smite giants)

Dori's first attack:
1d20+15=32

Dori's second attack:
1d20+10=27

damage 1:
1d8+4=7, 2d6=11

damage 2:
1d8+4=9, 2d6=9

The 2d6 is from the sword of Virtue Beyond Reproach

total of 36 points of damage if both hits.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Round complete, new round, Void up.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

Void spies the cloaked figure on the other side of the battle ground. If he can, he will slide unseen across the turmoil of battle and sneak to the other side to see who is spying on them.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Void]
You will not be able to go unseen, as the giants are aware of your presence, due to the cutting free of the prisoner, so you cannot hide in plain sight without some diversion/distraction (bluff check?)  So, you will be avoiding AoO from the giants if you plan on going across the battlefield. 

Let me know if that is what you want to do?
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

Void tries to jump through the turmoil of battle to the opposite side.

Tumble +14


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative


27 - Void - Tumble to BZ36, observe newcomer, Will save PASS vs Mind Blast
21 - Cloaked Humanoid - Mind Blast on Void
15 - Hill Giant #1 - Attack Grommett - MISS
15 - Hill Giant #2 - Attack Grommett - MISS
14 - Arexis - Look stupid
12 - Deric - Eldritch Blast on Giant #22 - HIT for 19 damage
12 - Dregon - Double move to BZ51
10 - Darv - 5' to BW44
8 - Dori - Withdraw to BW45
7 - Chardarron - 5' to BW46, cast Magic Missile on Giant #22 for 14 damage
7 - Hill Giant #22 - Attack Arexus - 2 HIT for 40 damage
6 - King Grommett -  5' step to BW39, Divine surge MISS Giant #2

*

Void begins to move towards the opposite side of the battlefield, deftly dodging past both giants without allowing them to get a swing at him.  As he gets past the second giant, the cloaked figure begins to turn around, and Void sees the purple hands move to push the hood of the cloak back, revealing the horrific visage of a mind flayer.

The psychic vibrations reaching the gith's mind paralyze him for a moment, but drawing upon his earlier experience, Void is able to pull his mind free of it.

[sblock=Void]
The dark menacing voice comes gurgles back into the gith's mind,"Sssssssssssssoo, my pet, you are now inssssssssssssside the Sssssssteading.  I sssssssssshall join you sssssssshortly, to bring you back to your rightful place assssssssss our ssssssslave."
[/sblock]

Arexis continues to look confused as he sits there, in harms way, doing nothing.

Unseen to the others before now, Deric unleashes a bolt of energy and sends it, with pinpoint precise, towards the giant at the door.  

He says to Dregon,"There they are - let us strike now before it is too late!"

Not knowing what's going on but knowing that giants mean trouble Dregon hefts his shield up under his chin and holds his shining Shatterspike low. Advancing cautiously he trys to avoid the giants long reach.

Darv, caught aback by the appearance of even more humanoids, looks confused, and backs slightly away.

Hearing the fellows behind him making sounds of great pain, Dori's sense of revenge is set aside with a growl of frustration. He then tactically withdraws to be at Char's side.

Char gasps as his vision begins to go blurry and fade. He backs away from the giant, trying to call on another spell, loosing another flurry of dragon-head bolts.

Enraged, the giant tees up Arexis' head much like a golf ball and smacks it off of his shoulders, sending it careening along the walkway towards the newcomers.

A pair of the swirling lights over the animated armor's head flash down through the heavy set of goggles it is looking out of, illuminating all the overlapping seams of its riveted metal helmet in a flash of inspiration. 

The remaining lights hovering overhead get twitchy again as the strange suit of armor slides across the bloodied floor, without lifting its stone-shod metal boots from the surface 5ft into melee range of the more wounded giant in front of it. King Grommet slips on the sticky red life of the dead bodies, but with a twist of luck his foot stops on an edge of one of the floor stones.  As the holy rocket punch lands, the spiked fist careens off of the giant's midsection, deflected by some unseen force.



*Condition:* 

Dori: (66/82):_Bulls Strength_ (72/80 rounds)
Arexis: (-10/64) - Dead
Char: (1/49)
Tairel: (-10/71 ) - Dead
King Grommett: (85/85)

Hill Giant #2: 116 damage
Hill Giant #1: 83 damage
Hill Giant #18: dead
Hill Giant #22: 55 damage


----------



## Dragonwriter

Char gasps as his vision begins to go blurry and fade. He backs away from the giant, trying to call on another spell, loosing another flurry of dragon-head bolts.

[sblock=OOC]
5-ft. step east should put me out of the giant's reach (at BW46, I believe). Then cast Magic Missile at him (G22). 
MM damage: 14.

Char
AC 17 HP 1/49; F +5, R +8, W +7
AP: 9
Dragoncast: used 1/3

Spells Per Day:
Lvl 0 Spells: ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 1 Spells: (X) (X) (X) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 2 Spells: (X) (X) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 3 Spells: ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

[sblock= at dragonwriter] i will be moving dori to you to do some healing next round.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Darv/Dori - you are up.


----------



## Scott DeWar

hearing the fellows behind him making sounds of great pain, Dori's sense of revenge is set aside with a growl of frustration. He then tactically withdraws to be at char's side (full round move of 25 feet)


----------



## s@squ@tch

_OOC: Darv?_


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: If I don't an action from Darv today, I'll update tonight/tomorrow.

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] - your PC and the warlock will be entering next round offscreen to the east.  Roll initiative


----------



## HolyMan

Not knowing what's going on but knowing that giants mean trouble Dregon hefts his shield up under his chin and holds his shining Shatterspike low. Advancing cautiously he trys to avoid the giants long reach.

[sblock=Actions] Standard: Total Defense (AC = 28) Move towards closest giant. Movement: 20'  INIT is 12, see below, sorry forgot descriptor[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 89/89 
AC: 24, AC Touch: 15, AC Flatfooted: 23 
INIT: +1 
Grapple: +13
Fort: +10
Reflex: +4
Will: +3
Speed: 20'

Shatterspike(melee): +15, 1d8+8 (note:crit 17-20x2)
Shatterspike(full attack): +15/+10, 1d8+8 (same crit threat)
Shatterspike(sunder): +19, 1d8+9
Dagger(melee): +14, 1d4+5
Dagger(range): +10, 1d4+5
Warhammer: +14, 1d8+6

Items:
Potions(3)- clw, cmw, csw [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: King Grommett up.  Also, Darv will be heading back to the campsite after this, as Tailspinner appears to be MIA -- if he shows back up, Darv can be reintroduced.


----------



## Vertexx69

*King Grommet, HP 85/85, AC 32, saves F+12/R+2/W+10* *AP 9/9*

A pair of the swirling lights over the animated armor's head flash down through the heavy set of goggles it is looking out of, illuminating all the overlapping seams of its riveted metal helmet in a flash of inspiration. 

The remaining lights hovering overhead get twitchy again as the strange suit of armor slides across the bloodied floor, without lifting its stone-shod metal boots from the surface 5ft into melee range of the more wounded giant in front of it. King Grommet slips on the sticky red life of the dead bodies, but with a twist of luck his foot stops on an edge of one of the floor stones. As the holy rocket punch lands, the spiked fist disappears into the midsection of the giant.
[sblock=Actions]Swift: Divine Recovery to regain the use of Divine Surge
Standard: Divine Surge vs Giant 2 (1d20+11=15, 1d4+8d8+4=25)
Move: 5ft step to (BW,39)
Action Point to hit (4)
Free: Speak[/sblock][sblock=Granted Maneuvers]Grey=Granted
White=Witheld
*=Spent

Granted Maneuvers (2,3,5)
Granted Manuevers (1d2=1)[/url

1 Divine Surge*
2 Stone Bones
3 Revitalizing Strike*
4 Shadow Jaunt
5 Shield Block[/sblock]
OOC - So the total comes to 19 to hit which is enough I think.

Remember KG's Shield Block power for any ally that is adjacent to him (+9 shield bonus to AC). No jibe.  I've been playing some games here for over a year without gaining a level as opposed to a level every few sessions like some table top games can grant.  

*A little set of arms flip up out of the collar of the armored suit raising a broken sprocketed-wheel over its goggled, full helmet like a crown and plays a 4-note royal tune with some unseen tin horn within the wheels and gears of the armor before it folds itself back away whenever King Grommet says his name.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC:  KG misses with the divine surge.    Void ([MENTION=24421]Strahd Von Zarovich[/MENTION]) is now on the clock.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: [MENTION=24421]Strahd Von Zarovich[/MENTION] is still on the clock.  Help a brutha out, plz.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative


27 - Void - charge cloaked humanoid, flying kick HIT for 17 damage before DR, will save FAIL
21 - Cloaked Humanoid - Mind Blast  on Void
15 - Hill Giant #1 - Attack Grommett - MISS
15 - Hill Giant #2 - Attack Grommett - MISS
12 - Deric - Eldritch Blast on Giant #22 - HIT for 20 damage
12 - Dregon - Double move to BY45
10 - Darv - Full defense
8 - Dori - Move to BW46, cast CCW on Char for 37 hp healed 
7 - Chardarron - 5' to BW47, cast Magic Missile on Giant #22 for 14 damage
7 - Hill Giant #22 - Attack Grommett - 1 HIT (CRIT CONFIRMED) for 24 damage
6 - King Grommett - 5' step to BW39,  Revitalizing strike against Giant#2 HIT for 5 damage, heals 21 hp damage  

*

Void stares at the cloaked humanoid, then bursts into action -- closing the distance between the two in a moment, springing into the air, leading with his foot -- it connects solidly, drawing an expression of pain from the cloaked figure. 

The cloaked humanoid once again does something unseen under the cowl of its cloak, but those viewing the scene notice Void freeze into motionlessness.
_[Will save FAIL for Void]_

The two giants strike at the mechanical man, but both miss with successive strikes.

Dregon closes on the giants outside, while Deric fires off a blast of eldritch energy -- catching one of the giants in view square in the back.

Darv steadies himself, protecting himself, as he see no one to heal.

Char breathes heavily as he backs away from the giant. His master’s teachings, to remain calm in all things, keeps him grounded as he calls up another spell. The volley of dragon-heads flies from his hands into the giant’s chest, biting into the huge humanoid’s flesh.

The dwarvin cleric sees an opertunity to exact his holy wrath upon his hated foe: heal a fellow warrior of the the cause! 

"Oi! Ay thar, youngin. I give ye ta' blessin of ta' SOVRN HOST!"

His calloused hand glows with an other-worldy white light as he places it on the chest of Char, the wounds healing all about his body, his strength returns and the breath of life wells with in him.

The giant, seeing the gnome or dwarf unfavorable targets at the moment, also ignores the newcomer warrior and focuses on the odd mechanical creature in front of him.  He swings out and smacks the warrior with his club, eliciting a gasp of surprise from both himself and the mechanical man.

The massive hit partially caves in the back of the armor's torso, but the construct seems to just ignore it for the most part. The mechanical oddity hauls back its other fist, this time and a series of wicked spikes jut forward from hidden compartments across the top of the forarm which the self proclaimed king draws lightly over the second giant's exposed skin. Great furrowing trails of light stream from the shallow wounds on the giants abdomen, and then up over the armor popping out dents before flowing into the seems and vanishing with a hiss of steam being released from the back of the suit. The needle-like row of spikes retract as fast as they appeared as King Grommet ratchets its head with a satisfying crunch. "You think King Grommet* can't take a hit yuh ball-o-lardass? That almost tickled King Grommet's* insides!" While his head is turned he shouts to any left on the other side of the door. "King Grommet* could really use his chain from that bag if your not totally busy right now greasing up that giant's club!"

The giant struck by Grommet wavers slightly, then drops to the floor, unconscious, with a loud THWUMP.

*Condition:* 


Dori: (66/82):_Bulls Strength_ (72/80 rounds)
Arexis: (-10/64) - Dead
Char: (38/49)
Tairel: (-10/71 ) - Dead
King Grommett: (82/85)

Hill Giant #2: unconscious
Hill Giant #1: 83 damage
Hill Giant #18: dead
Hill Giant #22: 89 damage


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

ooc - If you'll let me do my action I'll choose a charge with a kick on the Mind Flair but if I missed it so be it


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: [MENTION=24421]Strahd Von Zarovich[/MENTION], no problem, please post your action and I'll update.


----------



## HolyMan

Dregon advances on the closest giant, stopping short of it's longer reach.

[sblock=Actions] Movement: Double move to within 10' of hill giant in doorway.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 89/89 
AC: 24, AC Touch: 15, AC Flatfooted: 23 
INIT: +1 
Grapple: +13
Fort: +10
Reflex: +4
Will: +3
Speed: 20'

Shatterspike(melee): +15, 1d8+8 (note:crit 17-20x2)
Shatterspike(full attack): +15/+10, 1d8+8 (same crit threat)
Shatterspike(sunder): +19, 1d8+9
Dagger(melee): +14, 1d4+5
Dagger(range): +10, 1d4+5
Warhammer: +14, 1d8+6

Items:
Potions(3)- clw, cmw, csw [/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void charges the clocked figure with a flying kick.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Darv/Dori/Char  ([MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], [MENTION=54988]Dragonwriter[/MENTION], [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION])


----------



## Dragonwriter

Char breathes heavily as he backs away from the giant. His master’s teachings, to remain calm in all things, keeps him grounded as he calls up another spell. The volley of dragon-heads flies from his hands into the giant’s chest, biting into the huge humanoid’s flesh.

[sblock=OOC]
5-ft. step to BW-47 and cast Magic Missile.

Char
AC 17 HP 1/49; F +5, R +8, W +7
AP: 9
Dragoncast: used 1/3

Spells Per Day:
Lvl 0 Spells: ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 1 Spells: (X) (X) (X) (X) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 2 Spells: (X) (X) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 3 Spells: ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

The dwarvin cleric sees an opertunity to exact his holy wrath upon his hated foe: heal a fellow warrior of the the cause! 

"Oi! Ay thar, youngin. I give ye ta' blessin of ta' SOVRN HOST!"

His calloused hand glows with an other-worldy white light as he places it on the chest of Char, the wounds healing all about his body, his strength returns and the breath of life wells with in him.

Dori casts cure critical wounds sacrificing divine power to do so.

Aw, crap. His cleric level is only 8, not 9, so 29 in healing.


----------



## Vertexx69

*OOC:*


Don't forget the +8 from your augmented healing feat for casting a 4th lvl healing spell


----------



## Scott DeWar

Vertexx69 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Don't forget the +8 from your augmented healing feat for casting a 4th lvl healing spell












*OOC:*


oi! I looked right at that and said not to forget that , then forgot that!

actual total is 37 points of healing!!


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Oh snap!  That's a lot of healing.  I think tailspinner has left us.    I'll update tomorrow.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dori was well built. And Tail spinner has dissappered from more then just here. i am wondering if there is some sort of computer access issue.


----------



## Scott DeWar

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: Oh snap!  That's a lot of healing.  I think tailspinner has left us.    I'll update tomorrow.




just bumping. I think it is a bit more then just tomorrw!


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Updated recent round -- post # is 1153 for those of you playing the home game.  Need King Grommett ([MENTION=48854]Vertexx69[/MENTION]) to act then round is over.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooc: and on the previous page, just to let you kbnow.

ICori to Char- "Ye be havin more fight in ye now, eh?" A near crazed look is in the eyes of the priest, giving an impression of some sort of amnity between he and the foes in the room!

"Come we go! His royal highness needs our assistance!" he nods to the mechanical man. He then looks to Drevon and says "Oi' I may bein' wrong he may be needs the hel of us! he then charges to (BY,44) for 15 foot move ment and attacks

With his shioeld before him and his long sword be hind his sholder he cries out the battle call of the half-crazed battle clerics union, united!

"In t' nem of t' souvern host and for Mror, I *VANQUISH* ye!!!"

[sblock=crunchy]
smite giant: +4 att, +8 damage
charge: +2 att, -2 AC
normal attack +11/+6 att, 1d8+4 dam, +2d6 for evil
gauntlets of giant felling: +2d6 for 2 sizes larger ( am I right on this?)
Att: 35, damage 32 total (attack 1)
att: 20, damage: 30 total (attack 2)
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69

*King Grommet, HP 82/85, AC 32, saves F+12/R+2/W+10* *AP 9/9*

The massive hit partially caves in the back of the armor's torso, but the construct seems to just ignore it for the most part. The mechanical oddity hauls back its other fist, this time and a series of wicked spikes jut forward from hidden compartments across the top of the forarm which the self proclaimed king draws lightly over the second giant's exposed skin. Great furrowing trails of light stream from the shallow wounds on the giants abdomen, and then up over the armor popping out dents before flowing into the seems and vanishing with a hiss of steam being released from the back of the suit. The needle-like row of spikes retract as fast as they appeared as King Grommet ratchets its head with a satisfying crunch. *"You think King Grommet* can't take a hit yuh ball-o-lardass? That almost tickled King Grommet's* insides!"* While his head is turned he shouts to any left on the other side of the door. *"King Grommet* could really use his chain from that bag if your not totally busy right now greasing up that giant's club!"*
[sblock=Actions]Swift: ...
Standard: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2730771/Revitalizing Strike vs Giant 2(1d20+11=24, 1d4+4=5, 3d6+8=21)
Move: 5ft step to (BW,39)
Free: Speak[/sblock][sblock=Granted Maneuvers]Grey=Granted
White=Witheld
*=Spent

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2644598/Granted Powers (2,3,4)

1 Divine Surge
2 Stone Bones
3 Revitalizing Strike*
4 Shadow Jaunt
5 Shield Block[/sblock]
OOC - finally a hit and I deal 5 dmg  at least I healed most of the dmg from that crit. 

Remember KG's Shield Block power for any ally that is adjacent to him (+9 shield bonus to AC). 

*A little set of arms flip up out of the collar of the armored suit raising a broken sprocketed-wheel over its goggled, full helmet like a crown and plays a 4-note royal tune with some unseen tin horn within the wheels and gears of the armor before it folds itself back away whenever King Grommet says his name.


----------



## Scott DeWar

King grommet said:
			
		

> " .. .. .. .could really use his chain from that bag if your not totally busy right now greasing up that giant's club!"



speaking = free action
Ye be mistakin' yer magesty! th' only greasin goin on is his own blood on his club! Har har"!

none the less, he glances about to see if sees the said sack.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative


27 - Void - Stunned
21 - Cloaked Humanoid - Grapple Void - SUCCESS
15 - Hill Giant #1 - Attack Grommett - MISS
12 - Deric - Eldritch Blast on Giant #22 - HIT for 14 damage
12 - Dregon - 5' to BY45, attack Giant #22 - 2 HIT (1 CRIT) for 34 damage
10 - Darv - Use Dimension Stride Boots to teleport to BW32, attack Flayer - MISS
8 - Dori -  Charge/Bull rush Flayer
7 - Chardarron - Cast Haste on Char, Darv, Dori, Dregon
7 - Hill Giant #22 - AoO on Dori - MISS, full attack Grommett - MISS
6 - King Grommett - Full attack Giant #1 - 2 HIT for 13 damage 

*


The gith remains still, as if transfixed by something, but the cloaked figure does not.  It pulls back its hood, showing the world its gruesome tentacled head, each moving upon its own accord, but they elongated and snake themselves around the gith's head.

The giant closest to Grommet swings at him twice, but is unable to land any type of blow with his greatclub.

Deric, from still out in the courtyard, launches a blast of eldritch energy at the closest giant to him, striking him square in the shoulder.

Dregon steps up Shatterspike held at the ready. He delivers two nasty blows to the giant, a look of determination on his face like a dwarf at work -- the combination of both blows causes the giant to teeter, than drop to the floor dead from the wounds.

The tattooed human stands tall again as the healing magic from the strange little man surges through his system. Char smiles as he nods, though his gaze does not turn from the giant. “My thanks. Now let me repay in kind,” he quietly states, voice low and sibilant. His eyes flash as his tattoos seem to twist in the casting of another spell. Light sparks of static leap from his fingers, dancing to the dwarves and the one who cut Char free. While the energy makes hair stand on end, it also ignites the muscles, granting greater speed and reflexes. His magic done, the dragon-caster steps a little further back from the combat.

The armored dwarf, seeing the peril that the gith is in across the room, puts his head down and begins to run as fast as he can towards the mind flayer, avoiding a blow of the giants club on the way, and smashes into the grappling duo with all the force of a brick wall -- he is able to knock 3 of the four tentacles off of the gith's brain!  [1 AP used by Dori]

Dragging his earthen feet across the dusty floor, King Grommet steps around the corner of the giant. He plants a pair of spiked fists into the side of the giant along the way, his shield floating lightly out of the way for each strike. 



*Condition:* 


Dori: (66/82):_Bulls Strength_ (71/80 rounds)
Arexis: (-10/64) - Dead
Char: (38/49) - _Haste_ (8/8 rounds)
Tairel: (-10/71 ) - Dead
King Grommett: (82/85)
Dregon: (  /  ) : _Haste_ (8/8 rounds)
Deric: (  /  ) :  _Haste_ (8/8 rounds)

Hill Giant #2: unconscious
Hill Giant #1: 96 damage
Hill Giant #18: dead
Hill Giant #22: dead


----------



## HolyMan

Dregon steps up Shatterspike held at the ready. He delivers two nasty blows to the giant, a look of determination on his face like a dwarf at work.

[sblock=Actions] 5' step to BY-44. Full round action 2 attacks on giant.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Not sure what to roll for damage or you can roll it s@s if it will speed things along. Just don;t know their AC so not sure if the crits are confirmed.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 89/89 
AC: 24, AC Touch: 15, AC Flatfooted: 23 
INIT: +1 
Grapple: +13
Fort: +10
Reflex: +4
Will: +3
Speed: 20'

Shatterspike(melee): +15, 1d8+8 (note:crit 17-20x2)
Shatterspike(full attack): +15/+10, 1d8+8 (same crit threat)
Shatterspike(sunder): +19, 1d8+9
Dagger(melee): +14, 1d4+5
Dagger(range): +10, 1d4+5
Warhammer: +14, 1d8+6

Items:
Potions(3)- clw, cmw, csw [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter

The tattooed human stands tall again as the healing magic from the strange little man surges through his system. Char smiles as he nods, though his gaze does not turn from the giant. “My thanks. Now let me repay in kind,” he quietly states, voice low and sibilant. His eyes flash as his tattoos seem to twist in the casting of another spell. Light sparks of static leap from his fingers, dancing to the dwarves and the one who cut Char free. While the energy makes hair stand on end, it also ignites the muscles, granting greater speed and reflexes. His magic done, the dragon-caster steps a little further back from the combat.

[sblock=OOC]
Casting Haste to affect Darv, Dori and Dregon (+1 Attack, AC, Reflex, extra strike on Full Attack). Unfortunately, I can’t reach King Grommet with it… Then Move action to BX50.

Char
AC 17 HP 38/49; F +5, R +8, W +7
AP: 9
Dragoncast: used 1/3

Spells Per Day:
Lvl 0 Spells: ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 1 Spells: (X) (X) (X) (X) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 2 Spells: (X) (X) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 3 Spells: (X ) ( ) ( ) ( )
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

OOC: I am having trouble with seeing which giant that Dori is attacking, not that it matters too very much. Just curious is all

Dori unleashes a flurry of  whacks as the energy infused into him ignites the raging hatred between the dwarf and the giant!

[sblock=crunchy]
effects:
bulls str (forgot this last time) +4 str
haste +1 Attack, AC, Reflex, extra strike on Full Attack
+4 dodge bonus on AC against giants (race)
AC now 29
attack: full attack:
smite giant: +4 att, +8 damage
normal attack +14/+14 att, 1d8+6 dam, +2d6 for evil Haste two attacks, 
gauntlets of giant felling: +2d6 for 2 sizes larger ( am I right on this?)

forgot to add smite on first attack, should be +18 for 35 attack

no crits

61 damage total. too bad no crits

[/sblock]









*OOC:*


 I thought that happened last round? Ok if I am wrong, just thought wrong is all.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION]: 2 hits, 2nd crit confirmed, 1st unconfirmed.  [MENTION=3565]Scott[/MENTION]_dewar: Dori will be attacking Giant #22 this round with his charge. (which will give you 2 attacks instead of 1 with the haste.)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void tries to move but to no avail, he gives up to the cloaked figure that sucks his brain out.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Yer gith brain ain't sucked out yet!


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooc: Holyman, The Gith, Void, is up against one of the abominous cathuluesq  beasts called a mind flayer! /ooc


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Why, yes, 'tis true.  His races' sworn enemy in the pseudopod flesh, so to speak.  Will the mind flayer dine upon gith-born brain, or will the heroic adventurers thwart his/hers/its attempt?  Tune in right now, on this very channel!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


if for some reason i am not present at the turn of a turn, to turn a phrase, and if the giant finally proves squishy and no longer crunchy, then Dori will charge/ bull rush the mind flayer if possible.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: [MENTION=48854]Vertexx69[/MENTION] Grommett is up.  round post is #1170.


----------



## Vertexx69

*King Grommet, HP 82/85, AC 32, saves F+12/R+2/W+10* *AP 9/9*

Dragging his earthen feet across the dusty floor, King Grommet steps around the corner of the giant. He plants a pair of spiked fists into the side of the giant along the way, his shield floating lightly out of the way for each strike. 
[sblock=Actions]Swift: ...
Standard: Full Attack (1d20+11=30, 1d20+6=25, 1d4+4=8, 1d4+4=5)http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2856355/
Move: 5ft step to (BW,38)
Free: Speak[/sblock][sblock=Granted Maneuvers]Grey=Granted
White=Witheld
*=Spent

Granted Powers (2,3,4)
granted power (1d2=2)

1 Divine Surge
2 Stone Bones
3 Revitalizing Strike*
4 Shadow Jaunt
5 Shield Block[/sblock][sblock=OOC]I knew I could waste good rolls on basic attacks if I really tried. 

Remember KG's Shield Block power for any ally that is adjacent to him (+9 shield bonus to AC). 

*A little set of arms flip up out of the collar of the armored suit raising a broken sprocketed-wheel over its goggled, full helmet like a crown and plays a 4-note royal tune with some unseen tin horn within the wheels and gears of the armor before it folds itself back away whenever King Grommet says his name.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative


27 - Void - Stunned
21 - Cloaked Humanoid - Use supernatural ability, disappears 
15 - Hill Giant #1 - Attack Grommett - 2 MISS
12 - Deric - Eldritch Blast on Giant #1 - HIT for 21 damage
12 - Dregon - Charge Giant #1 - 1 HIT for 13 damage
10 - Darv - 
8 - Dori -  
7 - Chardarron - 
6 - King Grommett -  

*

Void remains still, not showing any sign of his almost gruesome death.

The mind flayer, sensing the odds turning against him, makes a few gestures, then disappears out of sight.

The remaining hill giant, presses the attack on Grommett, but is unable to make solid contact once again.

Deric fires off another blast of eldritch energy, hitting the giant squarely in the chest.

As the hill giant falls before Shatterspike Dregon sees the last one. He raises the weapon high and rushes in. The long blade catches the giant right as he in turn attacks the dwarven trained warrior.  Shatterspike fells another giant -- as it wobbles then crashes to the ground.

--- END OF COMBAT ---





*Condition:* 


Dori: (66/82):_Bulls Strength_ (71/80 rounds)
Arexis: (-10/64) - Dead
Char: (38/49) - _Haste_ (8/8 rounds)
Tairel: (-10/71 ) - Dead
King Grommett: (82/85)
Dregon: (  /  ) : _Haste_ (8/8 rounds)
Deric: (  /  ) :  _Haste_ (8/8 rounds)

Hill Giant #2: unconscious
Hill Giant #1: dead
Hill Giant #18: dead
Hill Giant #22: dead


----------



## HolyMan

As the hill giant falls before Shatterspike Dregon sees the last one. He raises the weapon high and rushes in. The long blade catches the giant right as he in turn attacks the dwarven trained warrior.

[sblock=Actions] Charge 25' straight: Will take the AoO (Dregon's AC will be 22) from the giant. [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]As long as the square where Morph was is still vacant on Dregon's turn he will charge forward.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 89/89 
AC: 24, AC Touch: 15, AC Flatfooted: 23 
INIT: +1 
Grapple: +13
Fort: +10
Reflex: +4
Will: +3
Speed: 20'

Shatterspike(melee): +15, 1d8+8 (note:crit 17-20x2)
Shatterspike(full attack): +15/+10, 1d8+8 (same crit threat)
Shatterspike(sunder): +19, 1d8+9
Dagger(melee): +14, 1d4+5
Dagger(range): +10, 1d4+5
Warhammer: +14, 1d8+6

Items:
Potions(3)- clw, cmw, csw [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*End of Combat*

"Oh my."

"Oh dear," says the small gnome, visibly shaken at the massive carnage that he just witnessed.

"So much bloodshed -- lives lost."

"I'm not sure I can do this."

He shakes his head.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The motionless statue-like Gitz waits patiently for his comrades to help him. After all, it's not like they are in the middle of the giants land and he stands like a bare duck.


----------



## HolyMan

*"Ha!* A good little fight," Dregon says aloud. Then listening to the gnome he shrugs. "They be giants and they bleed more because of it."

The burly human warrior with the dwarf like beard and demeanor looks about, seeing no obvious leader of the group he wipes and sheathes his sword. Making a short bow and nod of the head to the group as a whole he introduces himself.

"Dregon Deepcutter," he says with pride. "Adopted son of the Deepcutter clan and at your disposal should you need me."


----------



## Dragonwriter

Chardarron warily looks about for more foes. Seeing none, he looks to his rescuers "My thanks to you. I did not expect to be captured so easily... Nor freed so quickly. In return for the service you have done me, I will place my skills at your disposal as long as you remain in this land."

The tall, slim human bows and thumps a fist to his chest, the sun streaming in the open door seemingly giving his skin a blue flare. "Chardarron Ajjurakil, chosen of Acophisinian, makes this pledge."


----------



## s@squ@tch

The gnome speaks again,"I was not referring to the giants -- but to our fallen allies."

"That mind flayer sent several of their bodies somewhere with its powers, before it almost killed Void over there," as he gestures to the frozen gith.

"Only the Host knows what they want with the bodies....."

"But, it is good to meet you -- you and your friend over there," gesturing to Deric,"were quite the help in dealing with these giants."

After a few moments, Void regains the ability to control his limbs and movements.


----------



## HolyMan

Dregon nods in understanding to the Chardarron. "I accept, but let's not keep a tally shall we. I believe if we stick together in these hostile lands that you will have ample time to repay me in kind."

"Truly?" Dregon says questioningly eying the gith.* "Ha! Ha!* I'm glad you said something, I was thinking he might have been with the giants. And you had him captured."


----------



## Scott DeWar

The dwarf walks over and smetimes throught e gore about the battle fiels towhhere ahe sees a gith standing motionless. 









*OOC:*


would dori know what is going on? knowledge planes chek ensuing. Would he know of the eternal conflict between gith and illithids? Knowledge (not sure for that one)


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Dori]
Dori does not know anything about the gith or the illithids.
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69

The suit of armor reaches up and cranks its helmet all the way around, the act being accompanied by a very loud ratcheting sound. Then he takes a look at the room, ignoring the fact that he happens to be standing in blood and gore several inches deep. *"And where does King Grommet* find ones self on this delightfully sticky day? It is day right? King Grommet* does not like the giant types because they think they can just step..."* The armor vanishes in a puff of smoke to appear back on the over by the door an instant later. *"...all over King Grommet*, but that doesn't work because King Grommet* is very good at stomping back even harder than..."* the armor is right back in the thick of the mountainous gore of dead giants. *"...they can. King Grommet*** was in the bendy-melty plane, but then saw the shiny shiny green leaves and sunshine through a portal and couldn't help but go see if it was nice and warm there."* 

This time the construct just walks back over through the door, to the bag near the giant corpse, its armored feet returning to their normal color and texture after the first step. After rummaging through it for a bit he gently pulls a long combat chain from the crude bag, hung with broken bits of gears and cogs. He coils it up and hangs it from a hook at his waste and a pair of steam-plumes issue from the rear shoulder areas, that could be construed as a sigh of relief. 

It points to the softly ticking tower shield hovering   happily next to him enthusiastically. *"Yes yes I was getting to you! (It seems to be addressing the shield directly) Of course you will excuse King Grommet* for a lack of manners. This is King Grommet's* best friend Widget." *After a long moment of the strange being looking at the group, it seems that it is waiting expectantly for them to greet or address the otherwise un-animated animated shield. King Grommet leans over to his shield and whispers very loudly. *"I don't think they like you. Oh you might be right." 
*
It walks/squishes over to the nearest person holding out its heavy gauntlet in greeting. *"King Grommet*, very strange to meet you."* Unfortunately the closest person to the unflappable suit of armor is the stunned gith. 

OOC - *A little set of arms flip up out of the collar of the armored suit raising a broken sprocketed-wheel over its goggled, full helmet like a crown and plays a 4-note royal tune with some unseen tin horn within the wheels and gears of the armor before it folds itself back away whenever King Grommet says his name.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Eh, uh yer majisty. Sumthin happend to im and he ain't able to move quit yet. You can call me Dori", says the dwarf that had been fighting near the mechanical man earlier in the fight.

Addressing all of the people fighting the giants he continues, "Mi' full name is Dori Kundarak, holy warrior of the Sovereign Host of the Mror Holds. These here giant folk are the sworn enemy of my people." He then strikes a dramatic pose wtih his foot planted on the corrpse of a giant near him and his long sword held high in the air.

somewher off in the distance is a rumble of thunder at the mention of the Sovereign Host.


----------



## HolyMan

"By Balinor's axe and antlers! It's good luck to have both a dwarf and a servant of the Host with us." Dregon says after Dori's introduction.

He didn't quite no what to make of the self proclaimed "King" who talked of himself so often.

[sblock=OOC] btw never owned or now own a Ebberon book so if my references are off than the wiki is wrong. [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

The gnome still looks flustered and confused.

"I'm not sure I can continue this.  I guess I never thought that I'd see over half of the original group wiped out in one encounter with these giants."

"I must have underestimated their abilities, along with our own."

"I do not want to become an anchor on this expedition, so I am going to go back to the campsite and help the others there, hopefully keeping them safe.  If you need my services, you know where to find me."

With that, the gnome bows curtly, then starts down the path, back towards where the group set up camp deep within the woods.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Deric*

Dregon's companion, the cloaked figure known as Deric, vanishes from his spot on the walkway, then reappears next to Dregon.

He eyes the doorway and the area beyond, taking in the vast carnage of bodies, blood pools, and concerned looks.

"Well, introductions are in order, my name is Deric, and we happened to be nearby and heard the commotion.  I hope no one else INSIDE this place heard it as well."

He turns towards the mechanical creature,"Well met, King Grommett -- could you enlighten me upon how your title had been bestowed?"


----------



## Vertexx69

The clockwork warrior seems completely unphased by the lack of motion from the gith, and moves right along to the more chatty cloaked figure. The construct's spiked gauntlet is cold to the touch despite being covered in the blood of giants. *"Hi and hello Deric. King Grommet* is happy to meet any who would shake a hand. King Grommet* has a spiffy crown, but is really a crusader of the realm...but doesn't know wherever that is just today. Where is this again?"* Pulling up the edge of its cloak, the metal-man tries futilely to clean some of the blood off his smoothly jointed gauntlets. Then he holds his hands out and arches his back to raise his goggles toward the ceiling, and several gallons of water drop out of thin air, rinsing most of the gore from the animated suit of ticking armor. Steam rises from it for a few moments before he moves to next wide eyed newcomer, a good deal cleaner.

OOC - *A little set of arms flip up out of the collar of the armored suit raising a broken sprocketed-wheel over its goggled, full helmet like a crown and plays a 4-note royal tune with some unseen tin horn within the wheels and gears of the armor before it folds itself back away whenever King Grommet says his name.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dori steps up to shake the clockwork man's hand. Before doing so, he wipes the gore and other refuse from his right hand after moving the shineing long sword to his left.

[ooc=for refrence]
was in the bendy-melty plane, but then saw the shiny shiny green leaves and sunshine through a portal[/ooc]

"Pleasure and an honor, your highness. I would answer your question, But i need to know where you were for a refrence. Could you be so kind as to further describe the bendy-melty place?"


----------



## Vertexx69

*"You know, the bendy-melty plane with the clouds of rock and the mercury puppies? King Grommet* liked the flocks of ringing bells and rivers of glass the most."* His echoey tin voice seems overjoyed when speaking of the terrifying place of nightmarish terrain. *"You gotta watch out for them pesky Slaad-frogs though, they have no sense of humor at all and try to shoot eggs into you if you stand still around them too long."*

OOC - It seems like the King is talking about a very chaotic outer plane.

*A little set of arms flip up out of the collar of the armored suit raising a broken sprocketed-wheel over its goggled, full helmet like a crown and plays a 4-note royal tune with some unseen tin horn within the wheels and gears of the armor before it folds itself back away whenever King Grommet says his name.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dori gives the metal man a rather blank stare. (OOC:I hate bad rolls. not even a 10.)


----------



## Dragonwriter

Chardarron listens to the strange metal man's speech. "I know not where you came from, but you now stand upon Eberron, the Dragon Between."

The elaborately tattooed sorcerer does not offer a hand to shake, though not out of rudeness. He still doesn't really know or pay attention to the customs of outsiders...

Char reaches up and adjusts the furs slung over his shoulder, examining one of the remaining bruises beneath the material. A low growl issues from him as he evaluates the injury and his performance earlier...


----------



## s@squ@tch

Deric's eyebrows arch in amazement at such a creature.  He had not met anyone as odd as this man for quite some time.

The warlock then looks over the room that they entered, using his enhanced sight to look for invisible objects and magical auras.

After sizing up the room, he finds nothing magical, or out of the ordinary.

As a refresher to the rest of the group - the entry hall is bare, but there are many pegs along the walls, and carious items of giant outerwear (capes, cloakes, furs, etc) and bags hang from them.  On the southern wall are two giant chairs, now fallen over, from where the giants were sitting, and a wooden keg sits between them.

Exits from this room are a single door in the NE corner, a large set of double doors in the middle of the north wall, and a corridor heading off from the NW corner of the room, as well as the stairwell leading up to the watch tower that the party came down.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Well, as a holy warrior, My first task is to care for his fellow crusaders. First off, Does any one know what is wrong with that fellow over there?" He points to Void as he says this. I also see some stuf in those bags on the wall pegs, and thaty may be of use!" 

He walks over to the keg between the fallen chairs.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Deric interjects,"You mean that strange looking fellow that is fully ambulatory at this time?"

ooc: Void is now unstunned.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Yes, him. I saw him approach to battle the cloake figure, but I was just a bit busy with the giant on hand to be of assistance to him. I do hope he is alright."

ooc: what is in the keg,a nd how full is it?

"Maybe there is something in here that can wake him. T he smell of strong spirits can wake someone from many a walkig nightmere. I will just take this over there and, " He un corks the keg and takes a whif. .. .. .. ..


----------



## s@squ@tch

The keg, at first glance, contains a crude ale, the skill of the maker lacking in several respects, but it does pack a punch.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Using the open keg to get the gith person to take a sniff (like smelling salts) Dori tries to revive Void.


----------



## Vertexx69

Dori immediately recognizes the create water cantrip when the construct cleans himself, so it must have some kind of ties to the divine as well.

A pair of circular apertures dilate visibly inside the goggles of the squat metal man. It takes another look around as if impressed all of a sudden. *"Spiffy! King Grommet* has never been on a dragon before! In a couple sure, and even been covered in dragon bits sometimes, but never been on one."* The sound of metal scraping on metal sets everyone's nerves on edge as the king scratches its helmet in mock thought for a few moments. *"He must be one big sucker. King Grommet* can't even see the edge of him, or flapping wings or nothing." *

Seeming to have accepted the outlandish statement at face value, the unstable clockwork warrior sets about searching the corpses for provisions after meeting everyone that cared to meet him. *"King Grommet* doesn't think these giants were bringing this lot here to eat. Maybe they were taking slaves and there might be more around?"

*OOC - The construct gives off a slight good aura when the detect magics are being cast about.

*A little set of arms flip up out of the collar of the armored suit raising a broken sprocketed-wheel over its goggled, full helmet like a crown and plays a 4-note royal tune with some unseen tin horn within the wheels and gears of the armor before it folds itself back away whenever King Grommet says his name.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Deric lets out a sigh of exasperation at the dwarf's antics.

"Can you not see that the gith is functioning perfectly normal at this time?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Not a Gitz of words, Void smiles to himself as he regains the feeling to his body once more.
The smell that is coming from the keg is putrid to the nose of the Gitz so he ducks, rolls on the floor and stands up.
In case you are not troubled and talk so loud, there's  still a mind flayer somewhere around here and probably more giants. Stay here while I'm going to investigate and report.
With that he leaves them to be, vanish from sight and strides to the corridor.
Ooc: Move silently + hide


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dori smiles as he says,"I guess the holdin spell wore off on him when I wasn't lookin'. This stuff smell rilae bad, i wondern if it taste bad too,  .. .. .. .."  within a moment of the sour ale of the giants touches his lips, it is expelled back out.

"Bah! t' brewer nees some lessons on bruwin."









*OOC:*


any one else hurt besides dori?







sacrifice Endure Elements  to cast cure light on self.

[sblock=crunchy]
cure light wounds spell 1d8+5
Feat: Augment Healing +2[/sblock]


*Condition:* 



> Dori: (81/82):_Bulls Strength_ (71/80 rounds)
> 
> Char: (38/49) - _Haste_ (8/8 rounds)
> 
> King Grommett: (82/85)
> Dregon: (  /  ) : _Haste_ (8/8 rounds)
> Deric: (  /  ) :  _Haste_ (8/8 rounds)
> 
> Hill Giant #2: unconscious













*OOC:*


What about hill giant #2?


----------



## Vertexx69

*OOC:*


His skull goes crunch under the heavy boot of the king


----------



## Scott DeWar

Vertexx69 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> His skull goes crunch under the heavy boot of the king












*OOC:*


 good 'nuff for me


----------



## HolyMan

Dregon nods at the automation-man and waits to see if little working arms come out from it's boots to shine them.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Void disappears for a couple of seconds.  The others mill about, waiting for his return.

He disappears down the corridor in the far left portion of the room - one you passed as you came down the watchtower stairs, well, for those of you who didn't come in the front door....

He goes about 40' before the corridor jogs to the left a bit, continuing on straight to the north.  He sees a large door to his immediate left, and another door to the NE.  The corridor continues on another 100' or so to the north, which Void sees no end for.

OOC: Strahd posts infrequently, so I do not want his response to slow down the group, so please, as a group, decide how you want to proceed, knowing all that Void knows.  Which is why there is no sblock


----------



## Vertexx69

*OOC:*


I know I'd rather not leave a big set of double doors unexplored behind us, so I vote for checking these doors right here (directly north) before careening down the long corridor.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

Void comes back without being noticed by the others and reports.
The corridors are quiet, it seems that no one heard the battle but who knows where the mind flayer went. If you'll open the door a little bit I'll be able to squeeze in and search the room.


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Which door do you mean," says Deric, looking at the single door in the NE corner, or the large double doors in the center of the entryway.

OOC: or even the doors down the corridor?


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 i think he means the double doors on line BS, 27-31 . Right? if so, thos are the probably the same doors mentioned by bertex, so I am double all for doing this.







If the above mention doors are the indicated ones by Void, Dori will read to open with his sword in his shield hand and the door in his right.

"Ya' ready?"


----------



## Vertexx69

*OOC:*


Ah yes, I wasn't thinking in giant scale. The door just north inside the main double doors.





 King Grommet seems to be having an in depth conversation with it's shield 'Widget' while slowly meandering towards the large door.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*OOC:*


So, how are you all planning on proceeding with the double doors?  Are you going to try and crack one open to allow Void inside to look around?  Try to open them?  Or some other action?


----------



## Vertexx69

*OOC:*


I'm down with letting the sneaky one sneak in to have a look around.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Vertexx69 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm down with letting the sneaky one sneak in to have a look around.



I am soooo down with that!!

Just open one of the doors, let Dori peak in and then tell what he sees to void, as Dori has dark vision.


----------



## HolyMan

Dregon watches with interest the interplay of the party. Being the "new man in the tunnel" (as the dwarves would say) he keeps quiet and watches. Once he has observed everyone and feels he could or should contribute he won't hesitate then to voice an opinion (something else he learned from being raised by dwarves).

He doesn't stand idle though and watches while on guard for anymore minions of giant or aberrations. i.e. ready action to attack if attacked


----------



## Dragonwriter

Char watches, following at a slight distance. He keeps his mind focused on the dangers at hand, ready with his dragon-granted magic at the slightest hint of danger.


----------



## Vertexx69

*King Grommet, HP 82/85, AC 32, saves F+12/R+2/W+10* *AP 7/9*

With the stony pattern creeping up from the over the legs of the clockwork warrior faded away, it is replaced by dark and dancing tendrils of shadow. Once the king gets to the door, it cranks it's helmet to the side int he general direction of where their sneaker had come back from. Strangely, even the construct's whisper sounds metallic and echoy. *"You all stealthified there gitz?"* The metal man grabs the edge of the door and then ratchets its head around to the next strongest looking person present and gives them a nod to help out with the 10ft wide door. Looking up to see if there is a latch or something to that effect before giving it a gentle yank.
[sblock=Actions]Swift: ...
Standard: Crack doorhttp://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2866138/
Move: to door in square opposite hinges
Free: Speak[/sblock][sblock=Granted Maneuvers]Grey=Granted
White=Witheld
*=Spent

Rolls

1 Divine Surge
2 Stone Bones
3 Revitalizing Strike*
4 Shadow Jaunt
5 Shield Block[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Turn Undead attempts 4/5
Heart-seeking Amulet 2/3

Remember KG's Shield Block power for any ally that is adjacent to him (+9 shield bonus to AC). 

*A little set of arms flip up out of the collar of the armored suit raising a broken sprocketed-wheel over its goggled, full helmet like a crown and plays a 4-note royal tune with some unseen tin horn within the wheels and gears of the armor before it folds itself back away whenever King Grommet says his name.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

The Gitz just nods to the *thing* that calls himself the king.
Once the set of double doors are slightly opened he raise his hand for the openers to stop and slip through, hidden and concealed.


----------



## Scott DeWar

_'wow, he is good'_ thinks dori to himself.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Dori and the King are able to budge the doors open just enough to allow the slim gith to slip through -- sounds of a celebration or feast reach the main groups ears -- many voices can be heard in various conversations, the specifics of which, can not be understood by the group, as the speakers sound far away.

Inside the door, the gith quickly slips into the long shadows along the wall of what appears to be a long hallway (80' long) that leads into a great hall.  A few torches burn smokily along each wall.

At the end of the hallway, the great hall opens up and a massive celebration appears to be going on.  The place contains trestle tables, benches, stools,e tc.  In the middle of the hall, a large firepit is slowly being turned by some ogres, upon which, a whole ox, 2 sheep and 4 pigs roast.  Beyond the firepit is a grand table, behind which a large male and female giant sit, along with an even larger giant, which does not look like the others.

Two large tables are on each side of the firepit, one filled with giants like the ones you just fought, the other having 3 giants that look much like stone.

Barrels and kegs stand all around the room, and all of the tables are full of various sorts of meats, cheeses, breads and drinking containers -- horns, mugs, cups.  There is singing, laughing, talking, shouting, arguing, wrestling, joking and the like going on, so the place is a veritable din of noise.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*OOC:*


so, giants have your tongues?


----------



## HolyMan

[sblock=OOC] Waiting for the report back. And Dregon is all ready for them, but HolyMan is not so sure. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 the gith is sneaking about, and we are waiting to hear back from him.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void returns shortly with a grim face.
There nothing in there but our doom. Ogres and giants, too many for us to handle. There are two giants that seem to be some kind of a king or a queen for the rest and above all, another giant, so big, never seen the likes of him before neither heard on them in tomes and books, probably the ruler of the king and queen themselves.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"You right, not to me taken as a group. Some how, we need to take them out one by one. Ideas?"


----------



## Vertexx69

*King Grommet, HP 82/85, AC 30, saves F+12/R+2/W+10* *AP 7/9*

The construct's whisper still sounds metallic and echoy as he eases the door back shut. *"Did you happen to notice other doors and the like while you were poking around in there? King Grommet* is thinking about leaving these where they are and looking for trouble somewhere else in the big house, ranch, thing? Since they couldn't eat King Grommet*, King Grommet* doesn't think they was bringing you here for giant food. Maybe slaves or squid food though?"* The metal man points at the pile of giant bodies in the middle of the entryway. *"And maybe those shouldn't be here when the servants come out for more food and drink?"* He moves to one of the corpses and grabs it by the leg, trying to drag it out of the open doors into the jungle unless anyone tries to stop him. 
[sblock=Actions]Swift: ...
Standard: shut door
Move: ...
Free: Speak[/sblock][sblock=Granted Maneuvers]Grey=Granted
White=Witheld
*=Spent

Rolls

1 Divine Surge
2 Stone Bones
3 Revitalizing Strike*
4 Shadow Jaunt
5 Shield Block[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Turn Undead attempts 4/5
Heart-seeking Amulet 2/3

Remember KG's Shield Block power for any ally that is adjacent to him (+9 shield bonus to AC). 

*A little set of arms flip up out of the collar of the armored suit raising a broken sprocketed-wheel over its goggled, full helmet like a crown and plays a 4-note royal tune with some unseen tin horn within the wheels and gears of the armor before it folds itself back away whenever King Grommet says his name.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

No
Replies the Gitz
We should go to the corridor in the back.
Void points to where he went in the first place.
Once they agree, he will go to scout ahead.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dori will join King grommet in dragging the same giant.

"With many hands, a difficult task is made easy"


----------



## HolyMan

"Well need a strong rear guard as we explore more of this stronghold." Dregon says as he stands watching the doors as the others work. 

[sblock=OOC] Marching order - Fighters in front and back in case the giants leave this room.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter

Char isn't able to assist much in the moving of the giant's body, but the sorcerer pays careful attention to the entire hall. "As you say. We may also be able to wait until they are sleeping, enter by stealth and attempt to kill them in their sleep. My magic will be at the ready however we proceed."


----------



## s@squ@tch

With that, Darv, the gnome archivist, heads out the door, back to the camp site, to keep the 'home fires burning', so they say.

The priest and mechanical man slowly drag the bodies out of the Steading and into the brush nearby.  But the blood stains and spatters remain, as well as a bloody trail into the brush....

All of the newcomers retrieve their gear from the bag from the lead giant.

Luckily, no one giants are seen entering the entryway from any of the doors during this time.

You head up as a group to the corridor that Void just explored.  (There are just 6 of you, correct?)  You reach the intersection that he described -- large door to the immediate west, continue on in the corridor to the north, or a door to the northeast.

[sblock=Void]
A familiar dark gurgling voice once again invades your head,"Well, you sssssseemed to essssscape our grassssssp oncccce again, but then again, my ssssssservant  had ordersssssss to leave your brain intact for my pleasssssssssure, so he will be punisssssshed for hisssssss zeal.  Resssssst assssssssssured your comradesssss bodiessssss will be put to good ussssssse."
A hideous laughter fills your head.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

Dregon tries keeping his eyes both forward and to the rear. Shatterspike gleams in his hand more ready for trouble than his wielder is.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

The mind flayer speaks to me, repeating his wishes for our doom so pay attention.
Void remarks as he proceed further down the corridor.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Wutsa Mind flayer?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

A terrible humanoid with a body of a man and a head of an octopus. His kin enslaved my people decades ago. Now, all they want and desire is the suffer of others.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"then He, or it, will suffer in its demise."


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: [MENTION=27219]Void[/MENTION] - probably more than just a few decades ago with the enslavement...   [MENTION=82555]the[/MENTION] rest of the party - where you want to go?  open door #1, door #2, or continue north in the corridor?


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooc: you mean the door at BS, 15?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Ooc: there are doors @ bk/bl14, and another @ bj17/18, sorry if the map if hard to read, as it is hard to keep the fog of war from revealing to much with the doors...


----------



## HolyMan

[sblock=OOC] I would rather take on the first door we come to and not leave an unsearched one behind us. Dregon would rather leave the first door the group comes to behind so if monsters come from it he can get into a fight. Since he has rear guard duty. So either way is good.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


part of the proble is that all the icons in such close proximity to the doors and each other.







Dori point quietly to the doors to the groups west (BK/BL,14)


----------



## Vertexx69

*King Grommet, HP 82/85, AC 30, saves F+12/R+2/W+10* *AP 7/9*

The construct's whisper still sounds metallic and echoy as he points to the first set of doors before the jog in the hallway. *"King Grommet* is thinking that one leads into the same dining hall. That one likely has less trouble."* The metal man points then to the other door right next to himself and grabs its ring, swiveling his helmet to look at the gitz again. *"Ready then? Give **it a listen and take a peek like before?"* 
[sblock=Actions]Swift: ...
Standard: open door
Move: ...
Free: Speak[/sblock][sblock=Granted Maneuvers]Grey=Granted
White=Witheld
*=Spent

Rolls

1 Divine Surge
2 Stone Bones
3 Revitalizing Strike*
4 Shadow Jaunt
5 Shield Block[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Turn Undead attempts 4/5
Heart-seeking Amulet 2/3

Remember KG's Shield Block power for any ally that is adjacent to him (+9 shield bonus to AC). 

*A little set of arms flip up out of the collar of the armored suit raising a broken sprocketed-wheel over its goggled, full helmet like a crown and plays a 4-note royal tune with some unseen tin horn within the wheels and gears of the armor before it folds itself back away whenever King Grommet says his name.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dori frowns at the thought of opening on the banquet, the knowledge of this door is a good thing to have, As the Gith did not see this door when scouting earlier.

He then points to the other door.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: I'll post for Strahd tomorrow if needed.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

Void nods, listens for any trouble and if he hears nothing he slips into the room when the door is opened.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Void listens at the door and doesn't hear anything, so the dwarf and mechanical man push it open, a loud "CREAK" is heard from the damp wooden door on its hinges.

He slips inside and sees a dimly lit hallway that has 2 torches burning smokily high on the wall.

The passageway comes to an end -- there are three doors visible, 2 on the northern side, 1 on the middle of the south wall, along with what looks like a corridor that leads to the north in the middle of the north wall.

OOC: to help you see the doors on the map, i put a blue X on them.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


yup, see them. is that a hallway leading north between the doors on the north and accross from the south door?


----------



## HolyMan

OOC: Yes, maybe yellow X's for hallways you can't see down s@s


----------



## s@squ@tch

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> yup, see them. is that a hallway leading north between the doors on the north and accross from the south door?




OOC: yes, that would be a hallway.  I guess my descriptive text wasn't clear enough.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 therre is nothing wrong with your descriptive text, it was that I saw the fine pring and locked in on that! sorry.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void moves along the hallway and tries to peek to the openings.


----------



## s@squ@tch

As Void nears the corridor running to the north, he hears something coming towards him from that direction - he peeks around the corner quickly, and sees a hill giant walking his way.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void disapears into the shadows as he heads back to where the others are.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Void rejoins the others on the outside of the door.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Wotcha see in thar?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

A giant heading this way, you can charge him and take him I guess.
Void says


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: bump for actions?


----------



## HolyMan

"Follow my lead boys," Dregon whispers before starting off towards the "T" section.

He keeps his shield up and Shatterspike in hand as he walks. When he reaches the middle of the area he looks to be turning down the north passage but when he sees the giant he says. "Oh gods no! A giant!" 

And then turns to run further down the corridor away from the party.

[sblock=Actions]Double move, 20' to T-section and then 20' beyond. Trying to draw the giant into not noticing the others. And then flank it.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 89/89 
AC: 24, AC Touch: 15, AC Flatfooted: 23 
INIT: +1 
Grapple: +13
Fort: +10
Reflex: +4
Will: +3
Speed: 20'

Shatterspike(melee): +15, 1d8+8 (note:crit 17-20x2)
Shatterspike(full attack): +15/+10, 1d8+8 (same crit threat)
Shatterspike(sunder): +19, 1d8+9
Dagger(melee): +14, 1d4+5
Dagger(range): +10, 1d4+5
Warhammer: +14, 1d8+6

Items:
Potions(3)- clw, cmw, csw [/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69

*OOC:*


That is 55ft to the northbound hall from your starting spot HM.






*King Grommet, HP 82/85, AC 30, saves F+12/R+2/W+10* *AP 7/9*

The construct's whisper still sounds metallic and echoy as he points down the hallway. *"You sure you can make that run in this tin can of yours?"* 
[sblock=Actions]Swift: ...
Standard: Ready a charge
Move: ...
Free: Speak[/sblock][sblock=Granted Maneuvers]Grey=Granted
White=Witheld
*=Spent

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2856341/Granted Powers (1,2,5)

1 Divine Surge
2 Stone Bones
3 Revitalizing Strike
 4 Shadow Jaunt
5 Shield Block[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Turn Undead attempts 4/5
Heart-seeking Amulet 2/3

Remember KG's Shield Block power for any ally that is adjacent to him (+9 shield bonus to AC). 

*A little set of arms flip up out of the collar of the armored suit raising a broken sprocketed-wheel over its goggled, full helmet like a crown and plays a 4-note royal tune with some unseen tin horn within the wheels and gears of the armor before it folds itself back away whenever King Grommet says his name.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

[sblock=OOC] We are just standing around idly then? I would think we would advance forward a little (and shut the door behind us). If not it will take an extra 6 seconds and I may be in reach for an AoO. no big D  Dregon will take it.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

Ooc: will update on thursday night


----------



## Scott DeWar

sorry, work got busy. here is his likely actions on seeing the giant:



		Code:
	

Weapon  Attack Damage Critical Range
Long sword  +11/+6 1d8+4 19-20/x2
Light Crossbow  +9 1d8 19-20/x2 80 ft


round 1: crossbow, drop crowbow and draw sword9round two) attack with sword on round two and beyond. if I do not get to the actual rolls, thengo ahead. I may not be back on line for a couple of days kind of busy, you see.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Deric*

The cloaked man whispers to the others,"Dregon, you go and direct the giants attention to yourself and cross the hallway, I'll stay behind and bring a few more over with me to aid you on that side if needed."
[sblock=Dregon]
You and Deric have used his teleportation like ability "Flee the Scene" many times in the past to achieve strategic advantage, so you understand what he is saying.
[/sblock]

ooc: sorry for the delay, hope to get this updated tomorrow.  But the party has won initiative and acts first as the giant reaches the "T" in the intersection


----------



## Scott DeWar

will be waiting!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Map for Combat attached.

Initiative is party then giant.  Highest initiative mod PC's act before others.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


is dori the bearded one at bk,5?


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: No, Dori's token is at BL10, Dregon is at BK5


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


OK, lets see if i get this right .. .. .. ..






Casting defenssively, Dori  calls upon *THE SOVEREIN HOST!* to do a holy smack down on the giant.

cast Holy smite
[sblock=d20srd]
Holy Smite
Evocation [Good]
Level: 	Good 4
Components: 	V, S
Casting Time: 	1 standard action
Range: 	Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Area: 	20-ft.-radius burst
Duration: 	Instantaneous (1 round); see text
Saving Throw: 	Will partial; see text
Spell Resistance: 	Yes

You draw down holy power to smite your enemies. Only evil and neutral creatures are harmed by the spell; good creatures are unaffected.

The spell deals 1d8 points of damage per two caster levels (maximum 5d8) to each evil creature in the area (or 1d6 points of damage per caster level, maximum 10d6, to an evil outsider) and causes it to become blinded for 1 round. A successful Will saving throw reduces damage to half and negates the blinded effect.

The spell deals only half damage to creatures who are neither good nor evil, and they are not blinded. Such a creature can reduce that damage by half (down to one-quarter of the roll) with a successful Will save. 
[/sblock]
dc:19
Init is +1 (forgot that . sorry)


----------



## Dragonwriter

Chardarran grimaces as the foul giant rounds the corner. "Strike with the speed of dragons," he intones as part of another spell. A rush of energy fills the warriors about to face down the giant.

[sblock=OOC]
Init mod +3. 
Cast Haste, affecting Dori, Dregon and King Grommet.
And sorry about taking so long to respond to stuff... 

Char
AC 17 HP 38/49; F +5, R +8, W +7
AP: 9
Dragoncast: used 1/3

Spells Per Day:
Lvl 0 Spells: ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 1 Spells: (X) (X) (X) (X) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 2 Spells: (X) (X) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 3 Spells: (X) (X) ( ) ( )
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69

*King Grommet, HP 82/85, AC 31, saves F+12/R+2/W+10* *AP 7/9*








*OOC:*


Waiting for Dreggen to step in so King Grommet has a flank, he is faster than KG anyway.






[sblock=Actions]Swift: ...
Standard: Ready a charge
Move: ...
Free: Speak[/sblock][sblock=Granted Maneuvers]Grey=Granted
White=Witheld
*=Spent

Granted Powers (1,2,5)

1 Divine Surge
2 Stone Bones
3 Revitalizing Strike
 4 Shadow Jaunt
5 Shield Block[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Turn Undead attempts 4/5
Heart-seeking Amulet 2/3

Remember KG's Shield Block power for any ally that is adjacent to him (+9 shield bonus to AC). 

*A little set of arms flip up out of the collar of the armored suit raising a broken sprocketed-wheel over its goggled, full helmet like a crown and plays a 4-note royal tune with some unseen tin horn within the wheels and gears of the armor before it folds itself back away whenever King Grommet says his name.

King Grommet[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

bump!


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative


12 - Void - hide?
12 - Deric - Eldritch Blast on Giant - HIT for 23 damage
12 - Chardarron - Cast Haste on King Grommett, Dori, Dregon
12 - Dregon - 5' step to BK6, Full Attack - 3 HIT For 36 damage
12 - Dori -  Cast Holy Smite upon Giant
12 - King Grommett -  
10 - Giant - Will Save PASS

*


Deric snaps off a blast of eldritch energy at the giant, catching it on the thigh, opening up blistering wounds.

Dregon grunts a "Thanks mage. Now to bring this beast low!"  As he steps in to attack from the opposite flank of the creature, a flurry of blows erupts from the warrior -- each striking the giant in quick succession.

Shatterspike whirls faster than the warrior has ever seen the blade move, and it causes Dregon to grin. He gets a good slash in on the monster but nothing more.

Chardarran grimaces as the foul giant rounds the corner. "Strike with the speed of dragons," he intones as part of another spell. A rush of energy fills the warriors about to face down the giant.

Casting defenssively, Dori calls upon _THE SOVEREIGN HOST!_ to do a holy smack down on the giant.

The giant appears to shake off the worst of the spells affects.

*Condition:* 


Dori: (66/82):_Bulls Strength_ (51/80 rounds), _Haste_ (8/8 rounds)
Char: (38/49) - 
King Grommett: (82/85) - _Haste_ (8/8 rounds)
Dregon: (  /  ) : _Haste_ (8/8 rounds)
Deric: (  /  ) :  



Giant: 72 damage



OOC: sorry for the delay, real life (house projects and spring landscaping) has gotten the best of me.  Think I'm caught up now.  Will update map and attach to post once [MENTION=48854]Vertexx69[/MENTION] posts.


----------



## HolyMan

Dergon grunts a "Thanks mage. Now to bring this beast low!" As he steps in to attack from the opposite flank of the creature.

Shatterspike whirls faster than the warrior has ever seen the blade move, and it causes Dregon to grin. He gets a good slash in on the monster but nothing more.

[sblock=Actions]
5'step: BK-6
Full Attack: note flanking not added in and if the first hit strikes you will need to roll dmg plz [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
_NOTE: Haste already factored in._
HP: 89/89 
AC: 25, AC Touch: 16, AC Flatfooted: 23 
INIT: +1 
Grapple: +13
Fort: +10
Reflex: +5
Will: +3
Speed: 40'

Shatterspike(melee): +16, 1d8+8 (note:crit 17-20x2)
Shatterspike(full attack): +16/+16/+11, 1d8+8 (same crit threat)
Shatterspike(sunder): +20, 1d8+9
Dagger(melee): +15, 1d4+5
Dagger(range): +11, 1d4+5
Warhammer: +15, 1d8+6

Items:
Potions(3)- clw, cmw, csw [/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69

*King Grommet, HP 82/85, AC 31, saves F+12/R+2/W+10* *AP 7/9*

The automaton begins to vibrate when the mage casts haste on him, and his head begins to cock to one side a bit like an overclocked clockwork. A tiny forked amulet behind the grated half-faceguard flashes red along with a flame from somewhere down inside the armor. The gears swirling over the surface of the animated armor look like are about to start losing teeth when a gust of steam billows out of the back vents in the suit and the goggle's lenses flare brightly, one green and one red. The light orbs overhead fly down into their apertures and all the seams glow as the lights pass under the interlocked plates. The panel on his forearm pops open again, but this time the gem's setting extends little legs and runs down the geared chain to its weighted ends, hooked to little metal threads, before it ignites in a cone of coppery green, divine flame. 

The cone becomes a circular band of roaring emerald as the King's fist acts as an anchor for the deadly spinning weapon. Jaggedly sharp bits of gears, cogs and spikes bite deeply into giant flesh as the chain wraps solidly around the mid section of the flanked jailer. Tearing massive strips of skin and blubber free with it, King Grommet rips the swath of bloody gore hung chain off the giant with the same fluid motion that placed it there. 

Spidery legs carry the flaming bit of machina back into its seat in the forearm of the quirky royal, which snaps shut with a hiss of steam. The lights travel back up under the plates and emerge back out their respective apertures which swirl shut quickly after the lights come back out.
[sblock=Actions]Swift: Activate Heart-Seeking Amulet
Standard: Divine Surge vs Giant's Touch AC (1d20+15=22, 2d4+2d6+8d8+7=50)
Move: ...
Free: Speak[/sblock][sblock=Granted Maneuvers]Grey=Granted
White=Witheld
*=Spent

Granted Powers (1,2,5)
Granted Power 2 (1d2=2)

1 Divine Surge*
2 Stone Bones
3 Revitalizing Strike
 4 Shadow Jaunt
5 Shield Block[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Stance: Assassin's (+2d6 Sneak Attack Damage)
Turn Undead attempts 4/5
Heart-seeking Amulet 1/3 Day

Remember KG's Shield Block power for any ally that is adjacent to him (+9 shield bonus to AC). 

*A little set of arms flip up out of the collar of the armored suit raising a broken sprocketed-wheel over its goggled, full helmet like a crown and plays a 4-note royal tune with some unseen tin horn within the wheels and gears of the armor before it folds itself back away whenever King Grommet says his name.

King Grommet[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

*when it is Dori's turn .. .. .. ..*

Dori will move 5feet west, if the giant does not move to him. If no one triggers an AOO by then, he will have an Aoo against him from the giant.

conditions in effect: 
Bulls str: +4 to str
Haste: +1 Att, +1 dodge to ac and reflex saves

att: +14/+9 damage: 1d8+6
AC vs giant: 29

special damage:
 +2d6 vs evil (sword) 
 +2d6 gauntlets of giant fellin'


----------



## s@squ@tch

As King Grommett's attack finishes, the giant drops to the ground, not dead, but unconscious.  A loud "thump" and rumble of the floor can be heard and felt as he hits the rough hewn floor.


----------



## HolyMan

"Ha! *HA*! Grand work boyz!" Dregon says taking up a position to watch the hall the giant came down from. "Best we be on the move that noise was probably more an alert to anything else here than a dozen warning bells."


----------



## Vertexx69

*OOC:*


So does Dori's attacks count as a coupe de grace then?


----------



## s@squ@tch

*OOC:*


Well, they can, if he wants to use them as such, or anyone else can do it, its not like there is anyone around to stop a coup de grace.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Chardarron nods in acceptance of the thanks and as agreement to the 'move along' sentiment. "Indeed, we should move quickly. And my powers are dwindling. Soon, I will be forced to utilize some form of weapon... Not my area of expertise, I assure you."


----------



## s@squ@tch

With the giant now dead, you stand at the intersection staring at three different doors, along with the passageway to the north.

OOC: D1, D2, and D3 marked as such on map.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Vertexx69 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> So does Dori's attacks count as a coupe de grace then?






s@squ@tch said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Well, they can, if he wants to use them as such, or anyone else can do it, its not like there is anyone around to stop a coup de grace.




Yes! coupe de gracie! *CHOP!*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*

Once the giantis down, Void takes his part again and ventures forward. He takes the route to the far door on the right.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Loot the body after the quick and pailess death.*


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: The giants body reveals not much -- no bags, a belt pouch with 5 sp and 10 gp, his greatclub, hide armor, and a few pebbles.  [MENTION=24609]Strahd_Von_Zarovich[/MENTION] - I'm assuming you mean to open D3?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dwarvin stone cunning: is there anything special about the pebbles?


----------



## Vertexx69

*OOC:*


Strahd is gone for more than a week, so I think we are checking all these doors.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*OOC:*


last post before I vanish.
Yes, D3 and then D1 and then D1


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: when you saying checking them -- do you mean opening?


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


maybe hear noise?


----------



## Vertexx69

*OOC:*


Are these cell doors, pantry doors or exterior doors? Solidly built and bound in iron, or roughly hewn timbers with spaces in between we can see through? Do they have small slots or doors set in them to allow food or the like to be passed in/out? If they are obviously cell doors or we can see through them, KG will move his light orbs into the cells to see whats being held prisoner or what might be on the other side. Other than that, use the same technique we used on previous doors, Gitz goes stealth and after a listen we open the door a smidge and he sneaks in to have a look.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The wooden doors are swollen with moisture, preventing any gaps between the boards.  They are obviously not cell doors, as there are no bars on them, nor are there windows.  

So, the only way to figure out what lies beyond each door is to open them.

ooc: which door do you crack open for the gith?


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


I vote for door 3


----------



## Vertexx69

*OOC:*


D3 is where the gitz was headed


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Like a phoenix, rising from the ashes!

[d]
[/d]
The door opens with an audible creak, and the gith slips inside --

He, along with those in the hallway, see a long, narrow room that has numerous cots along each side, each having a crude box or chest at the foot of the bed.  The floors and walls are covered in hides.  A small chest can be seen on a stool in the northeast coenr of the room.

But the major attraction in this room would be the three male giants that are now looking at the cracked open door!

OOC #2: initiative and actions please.


----------



## HolyMan

Dregon seeing the giants rushes into the room and readies himself for the upcoming fight.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: 30' Into room and off to the right (no map up at this time to give location) EDIT: BI-12
Standard: Total Defense - AC 28[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
HP: 89/89 
AC: 24, AC Touch: 15, AC Flatfooted: 23 
INIT: +1 
Grapple: +13
Fort: +10
Reflex: +4
Will: +3
Speed: 20'

Shatterspike(melee): +15, 1d8+8 (note:crit 17-20x2)
Shatterspike(full attack): +15/+10, 1d8+8 (same crit threat)
Shatterspike(sunder): +19, 1d8+9
Dagger(melee): +14, 1d4+5
Dagger(range): +10, 1d4+5
Warhammer: +14, 1d8+6

Items:
Potions(3)- clw, cmw, csw [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: due to the new initiative system that I'm using (one value for the party), Dregon's will serve for the PC's.  The giants rolled a 16, so they will act first.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative




16 - Hill Giant #5 - Advance, attack Void - HIT for 20 damage
16 - Hill Giant #6 - Advance, attack Void - HIT for 15 damage
16 - Hill Giant #7 - Advance, ready action, action triggered, throw boulder @ Deric - MISS
10 - Void - Tumble to BL7
10 - Deric - Move to BL9, eldritch Blast at Giant #7 - HIT for 21 damage
10 - Dregon - Move to BI10, attack Giant #5 - HIT for 11 damage
10 - Dori - ?
10 - Chardarron - Cast Fireball - 26 dmg before save
10 - King Grommett -  5' to BJ10, attack Giant #5 - 1 HIT for 11 damage

*

The giants close on the party - both taking a good swing at Void, who looks wide-eyed as both clubs smack him almost to the ground.

Knowing that he can't last in a slugfest, or even melee with a giant, he rolls backwards, into the hallway.

Deric shoots a blast of eldritch energy into the room, and is rewarded by a boulder smashing into the wooden wall behind his head.

"mebe we need to back up an let thm come to us," says Dori

"What are you mumbling about!? They are here and there is no back! Push on show no quarter!" Dregon says raising Shatterspike high and matching his actions to his words.

The dragonblood mage says calmly to his allies "Hold a moment. Allow me to soften their flesh first." He intones a series of arcane syllables and tosses a orange sphere between the giants. It expands into a great conflagration, scorching the giants!

Stepping forward without his usual activation of some gadgety armored contraption, King Grommet lets his chain fly out over the head of his companion. The first swing crosses inches in front of the face of the leading giant, but with a slight adjustment the following pass tears a bloody swath from the larger target of his chest. The shadowy tendrils that danced around his feet sink back beneath them as they take on the stony coloring of the floor like the last time his majesty faced multiple giants. *"Well they just have barrels-o-these monkeys don't they?"*



*Condition:* 


Dori: (82/82):_Bulls Strength_ (51/80 rounds)
Void: (1/36) : 


Giant #5 - 35 dmg
Giant #6 - 26 dmg
Giant #7 - 26 dmg


----------



## Scott DeWar

mebe we need to back up an let thm come to us, says Dori


----------



## HolyMan

"What are you mumbling about!? They are here and there is no back! Push on show no quarter!" Dregon says raising Shatterspike high and matching his actions to his words.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* Straight ahead BI-10. Will take the AoOs 
*Standard: *Attack giant #5
*Free:*[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
HP: 89/89 
AC: 24, AC Touch: 15, AC Flatfooted: 23 
INIT: +1 
Grapple: +13
Fort: +10
Reflex: +4
Will: +3
Speed: 20'

Shatterspike(melee): +15, 1d8+8 (note:crit 17-20x2)
Shatterspike(full attack): +15/+10, 1d8+8 (same crit threat)
Shatterspike(sunder): +19, 1d8+9
Dagger(melee): +14, 1d4+5
Dagger(range): +10, 1d4+5
Warhammer: +14, 1d8+6

Items:
Potions(3)- clw, cmw, csw [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter

The dragonblood mage says calmly to his allies "Hold a moment. Allow me to soften their flesh first." He intones a series of arcane syllables and tosses a orange sphere between the giants. It expands into a great conflagration, scorching the giants!

[sblock=OOC]
Cast Fireball, centered at BE/F, 12/13. Should catch all 3 giants just fine. Reflex DC 19 half.

Char
AC 17 HP 38/49; F +5, R +8, W +7
AP: 9
Dragoncast: used 1/3

Spells Per Day:
Lvl 0 Spells: ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 1 Spells: (X) (X) (X) (X) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 2 Spells: (X) (X) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 3 Spells: (X) (X) (X) ( )
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69

*King Grommet, HP 82/85, AC 33, saves F+12/R+2/W+10* *AP 7/9*

Stepping forward without his usual activation of some gadgety armored contraption, King Grommet lets his chain fly out over the head of his companion. The first swing crosses inches in front of the face of the leading giant, but with a slight adjustment the following passes both tear bloody swaths from the larger target of his chest. The shadowy tendrils that danced around his feet sink back beneath them as they take on the stony coloring of the floor like the last time his majesty faced multiple giants. *"Well they just have barrels-o-these monkeys don't they?"*
[sblock=Actions]Swift: Activate Stonefoot Stance
Full: Full Attack vs Giant 5 (1d20+13=17, 1d20+13=27, 1d20+8=26, 2d4+7=13, 2d4+7=11, 2d4+7=11)
Move: ...
Free: 5ft step to (BJ/10)[/sblock][sblock=Granted Maneuvers]Grey=Granted
White=Witheld
*=Spent

[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3028384/]Granted Powers (2,3,4)[/URL]
1 Divine Surge
2 Stone Bones
3 Revitalizing Strike
 4 Shadow Jaunt
5 Shield Block[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Stance: Stonefoot (+2 AC vs larger foes with no more than 5ft of movement)
Turn Undead attempts 4/5
Heart-seeking Amulet 1/3 Day

Remember KG's Shield Block power for any ally that is adjacent to him (+9 shield bonus to AC). 

*A little set of arms flip up out of the collar of the armored suit raising a broken sprocketed-wheel over its goggled, full helmet like a crown and plays a 4-note royal tune with some unseen tin horn within the wheels and gears of the armor before it folds itself back away whenever King Grommet says his name.

King Grommet

Summary 22 dmg to giant 5[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*OOC:*


What?! This is a nasty rule. Void is losing his biggest advantage – being the first in almost any combat due to his +11 init modifier. By this we Neglect his sneak attack and his ability to disappear into the shadows or flee before the enemy engage the party. Using personal inits will prevent Void from almost being killed as he is the scout that goes first to almost every place. If I knew this is the system (I must have been missed it) Void from now on will not enter first to every room.
On the other side, If this is the case, the other players can wait for me to roll the init first and the slower members of the party will gain and unfair advantage all the time if I will score the highest roll.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: The whole party initiative vs individual initiative is to speed up the game -- so that there is less waiting for each rounds actions to be posted.  I'm open to suggestions for improvement.  The major contributor to Void being spotted was the door being quite loud.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Void*



s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: The whole party initiative vs individual initiative is to speed up the game -- so that there is less waiting for each rounds actions to be posted.  I'm open to suggestions for improvement.  The major contributor to Void being spotted was the door being quite loud.




.  the character is not built to fight since he is weak and do very little damage. He is a scout and nothing more and when encountering enemies he relies on his init. but rules are rules, and if I'll get lucky and post first the whole party will benefit, otherwise, I'll let the warriors to enter the rooms before me.

***************************

Void breathe heavily, that was a close one. he crawls into the shadows, hopefully, no one will spot him before the combat will be over and he could receive healing.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> -*snip*-, otherwise, I'll let the warriors to enter the rooms before me.




I think this is unfair to Straad's character as it greatly reduces his use for the party. i wouldn't care about the wait if it reduces the party's scout to being a hide all the time ghost. It is most important to a rogue to get the initiative.


----------



## Vertexx69

OOC (my 2 cents on initiative in PbP): What I usually do is roll initiative for everyone, to see who goes before the mobs for the first round only. From then on, its a simple back and forth, with players going in post order . I've found this works much better in PbP without taking away the use of features like Improved Initiative and flat footedness without making players wait for weeks on anyone other than the DM.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: [MENTION=48854]Vertexx69[/MENTION] - could you clue me in on the extra attack King Grommett had this round?


----------



## Vertexx69

OOC: Was our 8 rounds of haste not still active? We killed the giant in the hall on the first round, moved over to this 1st door and are back in combat. Even if they took a full minute to search the guard before we moved on that still a couple more rounds of haste left over.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: I've thought about it over the past day or so, and the haste is not active anymore -- for Void to listen to all three doors, then have the party decide which door to open (or to open a door at all),  would have taken at least a minute.


----------



## HolyMan

OCC: I didn't think it would be about so didn't use it in my moves. Still waiting on who just yet?


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative




16 - Hill Giant #5 - Attack Dregon - 2 HIT for 40 damage
16 - Hill Giant #6 - Attack Dregon - 2 MISS
16 - Hill Giant #7 - Ready Action -
10 - Void - Hold his bowels in his abdomen
10 - Deric - Eldritch Blast on Giant #7 - HIT for 14 damage
10 - Dregon - 5' step to BI11, attack giant #5 - 1 HIT for 13 damage
10 - Dori - Move to BI-9, attack Giant #5 - 1 HIT for 28 damage
10 - Chardarron - Cast Kelgore's Grave Mist
10 - King Grommett -  5' step to BI10, Revitalizing Strike vs. Giant #5 - HIT for 10 damage, 15 dmg healed to Dregon

*

With the gith now out of sight, the giants turn their attention to the human who has closed ranks on them -- sending a flurry of greatclubs his way -- the first giant connects twice, while the second is unable to hit aything but the floor.  

"Who wants to help flank these giants?" says Deric to those nearest to him,"I can take one of you behind them."

Seeing no takers, Deric zaps the same giant again with his eldritch energy -- a loud "ZZZZZZT" is heard as the energy arcs between two.

Stepping slightly to the right, Dregon's sword rises and falls amongst the great giant. It cuts at the creatures shin opening a bloody gash.

Sliding his stony feet heavily across the uneven stone floor, the construct steps forward again. The orbs of light gently bobbing overhead, rush down into the pauldron and helmet's swirling apertures that coverthe top of the metal man. Light escapes from under every overlapping seam as it travels down each of the thick arms, to illuminate the entire length of geared chain. With a clockwise spin this time he lodges the chain's dozens of teeth into the chest of same giant as before, and with a horrendous yank he sprays Dregon with the giant's glowing ruby blood as he frees the brutal weapon. *"That should help a bit there good squire, but next time duckin might help! King Grommet* can't be wastin all King Grommet's* time healin, when there's giants to be mashin!" *

The glowing blood pulses as it lands on the King's ally, racing over the surface of Dregon's armor and exposed flesh to knit together his some of his more hideous wounds. The orbs reemerge from the snapping, circular doors, and once again rejoin Widget in merrily bobbing through the air around their liege.

The closer dori gets to the giants the more wild and crazy eyed he gets .. .. .. ..
"Gads you are ugly! did you come outta arse end of a boar hawg?"

[sblock=Dori]
Couple o' things, first, BI-11 and BI-10 were taken by Grommett and Dregon, so I slid you to BI-9.  Second, on your damage roll, I understand the 1d8 +2d6 for being evil, but don't understand the +1d6 size?
[/sblock]

"I do not suggest going further into the room. Because of this..." Char trails off as he begins another incantation. As the words pass his lips, the air in the room of the giants grows both more cold and more moist. The spell finishes as Chardarran exhales a cloud of mist and blows the gray vapor into the room.


*Condition:* 


Dori: (82/82):_Bulls Strength_ (49/80 rounds)
Void: (1/36) : 
Dregon: (64/89):
Char: (38/49): Kelgore's Grave Mist (7/7)

Giant #5 - 79 dmg, _fatigued_
Giant #6 - 30 dmg, _fatigued_
Giant #7 - 42 dmg, _fatigued_


----------



## Scott DeWar

NW, W, W, W, N, through the door, W, W, NW35 foot movement-probably have incurred an AAO. Would fighting defensively apply here? total defense is out as it is a full round action.


----------



## HolyMan

OCC: 5'step to BI-11 to make room for others.

Dregons sword rises and falls amongst the great giant. It cuts at the creatures shin opening a bloody gash.


----------



## Vertexx69

*King Grommet, HP 82/85, AC 32, saves F+12/R+2/W+10* *AP 7/9*

Sliding his stony feet heavily across the uneven stone floor, the construct steps forward again. The orbs of light gently bobbing overhead, rush down into the pauldron and helmet's swirling apertures that coverthe top of the metal man. Light escapes from under every overlapping seam as it travels down each of the thick arms, to illuminate the entire length of geared chain. With a clockwise spin this time he lodges the chain's dozens of teeth into the chest of same giant as before, and with a horrendous yank he sprays Dregon with the giant's glowing ruby blood as he frees the brutal weapon. *"That should help a bit there good squire, but next time duckin might help! King Grommet* can't be wastin all King Grommet's* time healin, when there's giants to be mashin!"* 

The glowing blood pulses as it lands on the King's ally, racing over the surface of Dregon's armor and exposed flesh to knit together his some of his more hideous wounds. The orbs reemerge from the snapping, circular doors, and once again rejoin Widget in merrily bobbing through the air around their liege.
[sblock=Actions]Swift/Immediate: (Shield Block vs attack on Dregon) 
Full: Revitalizing Strike vs HG5 (1d20+12=23, 2d4+7=10, 3d6+8=15)
Move: 5ft step to (BI/10)
Free: Speak[/sblock][sblock=Granted Maneuvers]Grey=Granted
White=Witheld
*=Spent

Granted Powers (2,3,4)
Granted Maneuver (1d2=2)

1 Divine Surge
2 Stone Bones
3 Revitalizing Strike*
 4 Shadow Jaunt
5 Shield Block[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Stance: Stonefoot
Turn Undead attempts 4/5
Heart-seeking Amulet 1/3 Day
*Spells:*
0: Create Water X2, Purify F/DX2
1: Foundation of Stone, Lesser Vigor, Protection from Evil + Enlarge  Person

*A little set of arms flip up out of the collar of the armored suit raising a broken sprocketed-wheel over its goggled, full helmet like a crown and plays a 4-note royal tune with some unseen tin horn within the wheels and gears of the armor before it folds itself back away whenever King Grommet says his name.

King Grommet

Summary: 
10 dmg to giant 5 and heal Dregon for 15. 
Readying Shield Block against 1st attack that would hit Dregon.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

Scott DeWar said:


> NW, W, W, W, N, through the door, W, W, NW35 foot movement-probably have incurred an AAO. Would fighting defensively apply here? total defense is out as it is a full round action.




OOC: This post confuses me, as I think you are trying to detail your tactical movement, but if I follow that exactly, I think you walk through several walls, and I don't think Dori is a wraith.  Dori is starting out in BL11.  Your movements above put him in BK4, in an unexplored room.  

Deric can use his _Flee the Scene_ ability to basically dimension door behind the giants and take someone with him, which is what he was trying to convey in his speech blurb.


----------



## Scott DeWar

re movement: oops, you are right he is not a wraith
W, N, N, NE

The closer dori gets to the giants the more wild and crazy eyed he gets .. .. .. ..
"Gads you are ugly! did you come outta arse end of a boar hawg?"

Whack! Whack!! giant number 5 seems to be the object of his affection!

crunchy:
[sblock]
+11/+6 Dam 1d8+1d6(size)+2d6(uglyeil)+6 crit 19-20/x2
ac: 28 touch: 15 FF: 14
+1 Blurring Displacement Fullplate (MIC 9 &10)
+2 Heavy Steel Shield
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter

"I do not suggest going further into the room. Because of this..." Char trails off as he begins another incantation. As the words pass his lips, the air in the room of the giants grows both more cold and more moist. The spell finishes as Chardarran exhales a cloud of mist and blows the gray vapor into the room.

[sblock=OOC]
Cast Kelgore's Grave Mist (PH2), centered at BD/BE, 10/11 (20-ft. radius Spread). Giants take 1d6 cold damage/round, lasts 7 rounds, and become fatigued (-2 STR and DEX, can't Charge or Run).

Char
AC 17 HP 38/49; F +5, R +8, W +7
AP: 9
Dragoncast: used 1/3

Spells Per Day:
Lvl 0 Spells: ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 1 Spells: (X) (X) (X) (X) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 2 Spells: (X) (X) (X) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 3 Spells: (X) (X) (X) ( )
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

_bump_


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative




16 - Hill Giant #5 - Attack Dregon - 1 HIT turned aside by Shield Block from Grommett 
16 - Hill Giant #6 - Attack Dregon - 2 HIT for 42 damage
16 - Hill Giant #7 - Attack Dori - MISS
10 - Void - Hold his bowels in his abdomen
10 - Deric - Eldritch Blast on Giant #7, HIT for 18 damage
10 - Dregon - 5' backwards, Total Defense 
10 - Dori - 5' to BJ10, cast Cure Serious Wounds defensively on Dregon - healing 33 hp
10 - Chardarron - Total Defense
10 - King Grommett - Divine Surge  against Giant #5 - HIT for 21 damage

*

The giants attack!  Dregon is spared by Grommett's shield block the first blow, but the second giant smites him twice, causing rivulets of blood to spring up all around his upper torso from the abuse.  The third giant, attacks Dori, but cannot land a solid blow against the dwarf.

Deric continues to send eldritch energy into the fray, working on the same giant, who is begining to strain under the assault.

Dregon steps back and raises his shield high hoping to deflect anymore of the giants powerful blows.

Char smiles faintly as the giants move a little more slowly. "Keep them in the mist. It will freeze their blood the longer they stay in it."

Dori steps back, hunkers down and says a prayer to the sky to aid him in healing Dregon -- the bloodied warrior's wounds begin to close.

King Grommet whirls his chain around as his body spasms and jerks, sparks flying from all over his metal form and down the length of his chain. The weapon spins in a crazed arc before flying at the giant. *“King Grommet* will defeat these giants yet!”*

*Condition:* 


Dori: (82/82):_Bulls Strength_ (48/80 rounds)
Void: (1/36) : 
Dregon: (55/89):
Char: (38/49): _Kelgore's Grave Mist_ (5/7)

Giant #5 - 104 dmg, _fatigued_
Giant #6 - 36 dmg, _fatigued_
Giant #7 - 61 dmg, _fatigued_


----------



## HolyMan

OOC: Whose the heal bot for this group? cuze Dregon needs him. 

Dregon steps back and raises his shield high hoping to deflect anymore of the giants powerful blows.

Action: Total DEFense


----------



## Dragonwriter

Char smiles faintly as the giants move a little more slowly. "Keep them in the mist. It will freeze their blood the longer they stay in it."

[sblock=OOC]
Total Defense for me. Trying to conserve spells now...

Char
AC 21 (17 normally) HP 38/49; F +5, R +8, W +7
AP: 9
Dragoncast: used 1/3

Spells Per Day:
Lvl 0 Spells: ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 1 Spells: (X) (X) (X) (X) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 2 Spells: (X) (X) (X) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 3 Spells: (X) (X) (X) ( )
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

5 foot move to BJ, 10 (OOC:i am hoping the map is updated ) dropbriar web and exchange with cure serious wounds, cast defensively (cures 3d8+1/level (level 8) +1 (Touch of healing feat) +18 (augment healing feat)


----------



## s@squ@tch

Scott DeWar said:


> 5 foot move to BJ, 10 (OOC:i am hoping the map is updated ) dropbriar web and exchange with cure serious wounds, cast defensively (cures 3d8+1/level (level 8) +1 (Touch of healing feat) +18 (augment healing feat)












*OOC:*


ooc: augmented healing with a CSW would be 3d8+9+6.  augmented healing grants a +2 hp per _spell level_, not caster level.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


oops, so, subtract 12 from 45 and that is a total of 33 hp of healing. so sorry. In a lot of pain right now.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*OOC:*


 [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] - hope you feel better!  [MENTION=48854]Vertexx69[/MENTION] u be up


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thank you S@S. When temperatures get too  high, it causes some rotted teeth to go berserk with infection. I was able to bring it down with pain killers and organge sherbert. Tough medicine that sherbert.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Scott DeWar said:


> Thank you S@S. When temperatures get too  high, it causes some rotted teeth to go berserk with infection. I was able to bring it down with pain killers and organge sherbert. Tough medicine that sherbert.












*OOC:*


Umm, should I gather the material components for a _Summon Dentist V_ for you?


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 need cash for gas (and lower gas prices ) to get to VA hospital in Kansas city. The local VA does not do normals like me.


----------



## Dragonwriter

_OOC: Running King Grommet on DM's request_

*King Grommet, HP 82/85, AC 32, saves F+12/R+2/W+10* *AP 7/9*

King Grommet whirls his chain around as his body spasms and jerks, sparks flying from all over his metal form and down the length of his chain. The weapon spins in a crazed arc before flying at the giant. *“King Grommet* will defeat these giants yet!”*

[sblock=OOC]
Grey=Granted
White=Witheld
*=Spent
Last withheld Maneuver (Divine Surge) granted. 

1 Divine Surge
2 Stone Bones
3 Revitalizing Strike*
4 Shadow Jaunt
5 Shield Block

Using Divine Surge against Giant 5 as a Standard Action. I’m not sure if he actually used Shield Block last turn or not… If not, Shield Block can be used as an Immediate Action to grant an adjacent ally +9 AC.

Stance: Stonefoot
Turn Undead attempts 4/5
Heart-seeking Amulet 1/3 Day
*Spells:*
0: Create Water X2, Purify F/DX2
1: Foundation of Stone, Lesser Vigor, Protection from Evil + Enlarge  Person

*A little set of arms flip up out of the collar of the armored suit raising a broken sprocketed-wheel over its goggled, full helmet like a crown and plays a 4-note royal tune with some unseen tin horn within the wheels and gears of the armor before it folds itself back away whenever King Grommet says his name.

King Grommet

Summary: 
Attack Giant 5 (30 to-hit) for Divine Surge (33 damage). Aww, low damage roll. 
Readying Shield Block against 1st attack that would hit Dregon (if applicable).[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative




16 - Hill Giant #5 - Attack King Grommett - 1 HIT for 17 damage
16 - Hill Giant #6 - 5' step to BI/BH12, Attack King Grommett - MISS, AoO on Dori HIT - but turned away by Grommett's Shield Block
16 - Hill Giant #7 - Move to BF/BG12
10 - Void - Contemplate life without organs
10 - Deric - Eldritch Blast on Giant #5 - HIT for 13 damage
10 - Dregon -  Attack Giant #6 - 2 HIT (CRIT confirmed)for 37 damage 
10 - Dori - Move to BK8, use Touch of Healing on Void for 9 dmg healed
10 - Chardarron - Delay
10 - King Grommett - Full attack on Giant #6 - 2 HIT For 26 damage

*

With their target from last round hiding behind the mechanical curiosity, the giants point at King Grommet* and begin to pound away at him instead, obviously nonplussed by the jaunty tune played by his armor.  He is able to avoid or turn aside two of the three swings of various greatclubs, but one of them smacks him right over the headpiece.

The wounded Gitz stands guard and see if more giants are coming from other places.

Deric's muscles begin to tense up as a power deep down begins to well up. He raises his arms as his hands begin to glow a mixture of deep purple and black energy. With a slight grin he lets lose the bolt of power toward the Hill giant in front of him. His aim was true but not where he had hoped. He manages to strick the massive beast just above the right knee opening up a flowing wound.

_Hmph... I need to focus more._ He thinks to himself as he sees the blast land away from the chest he was aiming at.

Dregon flails at the fatigued giant hoping to bring it to it's knees -- his blade swings in quick, tight circles, blurring into a solid stream of metal as it cuts chunks of clothing and flesh from the bones of the giants leg.

"Be right back, we got a member of our group really hurtin'" Dori moves back and hits Void with some healing, a massive blow from the giant's club turned away at the last moment by King Grommett's large shield.

King Grommet’s entire body reverberates with the giant’s strike. *“Oooh, you rotter! King Grommet* will get you for that! But then, better me than these other chaps, eh? Ho ho!”* The clockwork king whirls his chain around for another strike.


*Condition:* 

Grommet: (60/77)
Dori: (82/82):_Bulls Strength_ (46/80 rounds)
Void: (10/36) : 
Dregon: (55/89):
Char: (38/49): _Kelgore's Grave Mist_ (3/7)

Giant #5 - unconscious, _fatigued_
Giant #6 - 99 dmg, _fatigued_
Giant #7 - 68 dmg, _fatigued_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The wounded Gitz stands guard and see if more giants are coming from other places.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*hey straad,*









*OOC:*


is void in bl,9?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> is void in bl,9?












*OOC:*


No, BL7 is Void.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


ok, see it now






"Be right back, we got a member of our group really hurtin'" Dori moves back to bk,8 and hits Void with some healing. {touch of healing feat: 9 points of healing to Void


----------



## s@squ@tch

*OOC:*


 [MENTION=54988]Dragonwriter[/MENTION], [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION], need actions from you two, along with our new player of Deric, [MENTION=34997]Sphyh[/MENTION].


----------



## Sphyh

Deric's muscles begin to tense up as a power deep down begins to well up. He raises his arms as his hands begin to glow a mixture of deep purple and black energy. With a slight grin he lets lose the bolt of power toward the Hill giant in front of him. His aim was true but not where he had hoped. He manages to strick the massive beast just above the right knee opening up a flowing wound.

_Hmph... I need to focus more._ He thinks to himself as he sees the blast land away from the chest he was aiming at.

[sblock=ooc]
Eldritch Blast at Hill Giant 5 (BH10)
+1 to attack role and damage from point blank shot

Do I just assume I hit and write accordingly? Please coach as we go.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

Dregon flails at the fatigued giant hoping to bring it to it's knees. (Which would still make it taller than he is.)
 
[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* none
*Standard: *Attack giant #6
*Free:* none[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
HP: 55/89 
AC: 24, AC Touch: 15, AC Flatfooted: 23 
INIT: +1 
Grapple: +13
Fort: +10
Reflex: +4
Will: +3
Speed: 20'

Shatterspike(melee): +15, 1d8+8 (note:crit 17-20x2)
Shatterspike(full attack): +15/+10, 1d8+8 (same crit threat)
Shatterspike(sunder): +19, 1d8+9
Dagger(melee): +14, 1d4+5
Dagger(range): +10, 1d4+5
Warhammer: +14, 1d8+6

Items:
Potions(3)- clw, cmw, csw [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter

Char maintains his defensive posture, watching as his spell and the warriors do their work.

_OOC: Running King Grommet per DM’s request._

*King Grommet, HP 60/85, AC 32, saves F+12/R+2/W+10* *AP 7/9*

King Grommet’s entire body reverberates with the giant’s strike. *“Oooh, you rotter! King Grommet* will get you for that! But then, better me than these other chaps, eh? Ho ho!”* The clockwork king whirls his chain around for another strike.

[sblock=OOC]
Char maintains Total Defense.

Char
AC 21 (17 normally) HP 38/49; F +5, R +8, W +7
AP: 9
Dragoncast: used 1/3

Spells Per Day:
Lvl 0 Spells: ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 1 Spells: (X) (X) (X) (X) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 2 Spells: (X) (X) (X) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 3 Spells: (X) (X) (X) ( )

Maneuvers Granted: Stone Bones, Shadow Jaunt, Shield Block.

Grey=Granted
White=Witheld
*=Spent
Last withheld Maneuver (Divine Surge) granted. 

1 Divine Surge
2 Stone Bones
3 Revitalizing Strike
4 Shadow Jaunt
5 Shield Block

King Grommet uses a Full Attack on Giant 5 (EDIT: If G5 is dropped already, attack G6). Shield Block is ready as an Immediate Action to grant an adjacent ally +9 AC.

Stance: Stonefoot
Turn Undead attempts 4/5
Heart-seeking Amulet 1/3 Day
*Spells:*
0: Create Water X2, Purify F/DX2
1: Foundation of Stone, Lesser Vigor, Protection from Evil + Enlarge  Person

*A little set of arms flip up out of the collar of the armored suit raising a broken sprocketed-wheel over its goggled, full helmet like a crown and plays a 4-note royal tune with some unseen tin horn within the wheels and gears of the armor before it folds itself back away whenever King Grommet says his name.

King Grommet
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative





16 - Hill Giant #6 - Attack Dregon - 2 MISS
16 - Hill Giant #7 - Attack Grommett - 2 MISS
10 - Void - Contemplate life without organs
10 - Deric - Empowered Eldritch Blast @ Giant #6 - HIT for 37 damage 
10 - Dregon - 5' step to BI11, Lunging Strike on Giant #7 - HIT (crit confirmed) for 24 damage
10 - Dori - Heal Void
10 - Chardarron - Delay
10 - King Grommett - Attack Giant#7 - 1 HIT for 12 damage, Revitalizing Strike heals 13 hp for Dregon

*

The cold starts to work on the giants, their joints seem less flexible and their attacks on Dregon and Grommett look disjointed and are easily avoided by the two warriors.

Seeing Dori fall back to heal he steps upto get better shot at the brute attacking his companion Dregon. We need to end this now before more come. He says raising his arms again he begins to feel the power surge through his body and then soar at the giant. The blast that leaves his hands is much larger than before and flies truer.

Dori continues to call upon his inate healing ability, sealing a good portion of the gith's wounds. _[Void now healed to 50%, touch of healing feat no longer useful]_

Char stays on the defensive. “Finish them off!”

King Grommet dodges aside and whirls his chain around again. *“Keep up the pressure, m’boy! You and King Grommet* will vanquish him yet.” *The chain gleams as he swings it around, trying to channel healing energy to Dregon.

Dregon takes a quick step towards the last giant. And then lunges at the thing with Shatterspike.

The blade buries itself deep into the giants gut. Dregon gives it a little twist as he pulls it free for good measure.

*Condition:* 

Grommet: (60/77)
Dori: (82/82):_Bulls Strength_ (46/80 rounds)
Void: (18/36) : 
Dregon: (68/89):
Char: (38/49): _Kelgore's Grave Mist_ (3/7)

Giant #5 - unconscious, _fatigued_
Giant #6 - dead
Giant #7 - 92 dmg, _fatigued_


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


when it is our turn again the same for Dori: another 9 points of healing for Void


----------



## Sphyh

Seeing Dori fall back to heal he steps up 5 feet to get better shot at the brute attacking his companion Dregon. We need to end this now before more come. He says raising his arms again he begins to feel the power surge through his body and then soar at the giant. The blast that leaves his hands is much larger than before and flies truer.

[sblock=ooc]
made a mistake. I put in 1d20 +1 instead of +11. So i hit enter on the +1 but before it loaded i quickly changed it to +11 and hit enter again and so it double posted. so you could either take the original and make it plus 11 being a 16 or keep the second. either way i hit i believe. 

eldritch blast at giant 6 with empower spell like ability (x _ _ per day)
25 x 1.5 = 37.5 = 37 points of damage
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*OOC:*


Calling [MENTION=54988]Dragonwriter[/MENTION], [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION]


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


strange, I thought that post above had a mention to me.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Char stays on the defensive. “Finish them off!”

_OOC: Running King Grommet per DM’s request._

*King Grommet, HP 60/85, AC 32, saves F+12/R+2/W+10* *AP 7/9*

King Grommet dodges aside and whirls his chain around again. *“Keep up the pressure, m’boy! You and King Grommet* will vanquish him yet.”* The chain gleams as he swings it around, trying to channel healing energy to Dregon.

[sblock=OOC]
Apologies for taking so long… I must admit, this game tends to slip my mind.
Char maintains Total Defense.

Char
AC 21 (17 normally) HP 38/49; F +5, R +8, W +7
AP: 9
Dragoncast: used 1/3

Spells Per Day:
Lvl 0 Spells: ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 1 Spells: (X) (X) (X) (X) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 2 Spells: (X) (X) (X) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 3 Spells: (X) (X) (X) ( )

Maneuvers Granted repeats…
2nd try, Revitalizing Strike granted

Grey=Granted
White=Witheld
*=Spent

1 Divine Surge
2 Stone Bones
3 Revitalizing Strike*
4 Shadow Jaunt
5 Shield Block

King Grommet uses Revitalizing Strike, attacking Giant 7 and attempting to heal Dregon.

Stance: Stonefoot
Turn Undead attempts 4/5
Heart-seeking Amulet 1/3 Day
*Spells:*
0: Create Water X2, Purify F/DX2
1: Foundation of Stone, Lesser Vigor, Protection from Evil + Enlarge  Person

*A little set of arms flip up out of the collar of the armored suit raising a broken sprocketed-wheel over its goggled, full helmet like a crown and plays a 4-note royal tune with some unseen tin horn within the wheels and gears of the armor before it folds itself back away whenever King Grommet says his name.

King Grommet
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

OCC: Not sure but I think the only giant up is #7 right. If so, doing the following.

Dregon takes a quick step towards the last giant. <5' step> And then lunges at the thing with Shatterspike. <lunging strike to avoid AoO>

The blade buries itself deep into the giants gut. Dregon gives it a little twist as he pulls it free for good measure.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative*





*16 - Hill Giant #7 - Attack Dregon - 2 HIT for 35 damage*
*10 - Void - Attack Giant #7 - MISS*
*10 - Deric - Eldritch Blast at Giant #7 - HIT for 13 damage*
*10 - Dregon - Attack Giant #7 - 1 HIT for 9 damage*
*10 - Dori - *
*10 - Chardarron - Total Defense*
*10 - King Grommett - Divine Surge - MISS!*



The lone giant says something in his tongue, and stands his ground and pounds on the advancing Dregon.

[sblock=Giant]
"Back for more, little pup? Harvag will smash you again!"
[/sblock]

 A smile creeps onto Deric's face as he sees the giant fall after the his latest attack. The smile is quickly wiped away as he sees his companion take two hard blows back to back. He lets another blast of radiant energy fly from his hands.

"I would do as ye say King Grommet..." Dregin starts to say and pauses to se if the tiny arms do their crown thing or the tiny horns play. As nothing happens he shrugs and steps up to the beast. 

"...but it would be a poor way to show respect to the Ancestors. They have taught warriors for generations and generations. And I honor them by using the abilities learned to defeat my enemies and the enemies of the Ancestors."

Voids nods thankfully for his healing. Not having much to sell in a combat, Void tries to throw a Shurikan at the Giant from his hiding position, but it is off target, due to the proximity of his friends to the giant.

King Grommet flicks his chain and as light shines from his metal hands. Sparks shoot down from the gauntlets and into and around the chain. *"Perhaps you'd best pull back, squire. This old brute is giving you quite a licking! Widget and I can finish him, rest assured of King Grommet*!"*



*Condition:* 

Grommet: (60/77)
Dori: (82/82):_Bulls Strength_ (45/80 rounds)
Void: (18/36) : 
Dregon: (33/89):
Char: (38/49): _Kelgore's Grave Mist_ (2/7)

Giant #5 - dead
Giant #6 - dead
Giant #7 - 115 dmg, _fatigued_


----------



## Sphyh

A smile creeps onto his face as he sees the giant fall after the his latest attack. The smile is quickly wiped away as he sees his companion take two hard blows back to back. He lets another blast of radiant energy fly from his hands.

[sblock=ooc]Eldritch blast against the last giant. ignore the second role... im still getting use to this in game roller. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter

Char keeps his vigil, watching the fighting and the corridors for signs of more giants.

_OOC: Running King Grommet per DM’s request._

*King Grommet, HP 60/85, AC 32, saves F+12/R+2/W+10* *AP 7/9*

King Grommet flicks his chain and as light shines from his metal hands. Sparks shoot down from the gauntlets and into and around the chain. *"Perhaps you'd best pull back, squire. This old brute is giving you quite a licking! Widget and I can finish him, rest assured of King Grommet*!"*

[sblock=OOC]
Char maintains Total Defense.

Char
AC 21 (17 normally) HP 38/49; F +5, R +8, W +7
AP: 9
Dragoncast: used 1/3

Spells Per Day:
Lvl 0 Spells: ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 1 Spells: (X) (X) (X) (X) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 2 Spells: (X) (X) (X) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
Lvl 3 Spells: (X) (X) (X) ( )

Last Maneuver Granted - Divine Surge.

Grey=Granted
White=Witheld
*=Spent

1 Divine Surge
2 Stone Bones
3 Revitalizing Strike*
4 Shadow Jaunt
5 Shield Block

King Grommet uses Divine Surge against Giant 7.

Stance: Stonefoot
Turn Undead attempts 4/5
Heart-seeking Amulet 1/3 Day
*Spells:*
0: Create Water X2, Purify F/DX2
1: Foundation of Stone, Lesser Vigor, Protection from Evil + Enlarge  Person

*A little set of arms flip up out of the collar of the armored suit raising a broken sprocketed-wheel over its goggled, full helmet like a crown and plays a 4-note royal tune with some unseen tin horn within the wheels and gears of the armor before it folds itself back away whenever King Grommet says his name.

King Grommet
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voids nods thankfully for his healing. Not having much to sell in a combat, Void tries to throw a Shurikan at the Giant from his hiding position.

Action: Range sneak attack Shurikan +1


----------



## Scott DeWar

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Voids nods thankfully for his healing. Not having much to sell in a combat, Void tries to throw a Shurikan at the Giant from his hiding position.
> 
> Action: Range sneak attack Shurikan +1




Boy, you still hurtin' in a bad way. Let me give you a bit more. i will be your shield in th' mean time, eh?!









*OOC:*


 when it is dor's turn he hits void for 9 more points


----------



## HolyMan

"I would do as ye say King Grommet..." Dregin starts to say and pauses to se if the tiny arms do their crown thing or the tiny horns play. As nothing happens he shrugs and steps up to the beast. <5-step>

"...but it would be a poor way to show respect to the Ancestors. They have taught warriors for generations and generations. And I honor them by using the abilities learned to defeat my enemies and the enemies of the Ancestors."

[sblock=OOC] I figure it is probably dead before Dregon's turn. If so coup de grace. If not rolling attack.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*OOC:*


[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] : the touch of healing feat will no longer work on Void, as he is at 50% health now.  Do you want to change his action this round?


----------



## Scott DeWar

s@squ@tch said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] : the touch of healing feat will no longer work on Void, as he is at 50% health now.  Do you want to change his action this round?




oops. missed that. i will get to that later tonight.


----------



## Scott DeWar

action(revise): cast Cure lightwounds in exchange for endure elements
Adjust ments:
+5 (1/lvl, max 5)

total = 13 of healing to void


----------



## s@squ@tch

*End of Combat*

*Initiative*





*16 - Hill Giant #7 - Attack Dregon - 1 HIT for 21 damage*
*10 - Void - *
*10 - Deric - Eldritch Blast at Giant #7 - HIT for 18 damage*




The last giant, struggling under the weight of his wounds, brings his club once more to bear against Dregon, smashing tendon and sinew just as the final eldritch blast from Deric takes away his remaining lifeforce.

The giant tumbles to the floor, dead.




*Condition:* 

Grommet: (60/77)
Dori: (82/82):_Bulls Strength_ (44/80 rounds)
Void: (31/36) : 
Dregon: (12/89):
Char: (38/49): 

Giant #5 - dead
Giant #6 - dead
Giant #7 - dead


----------



## Scott DeWar

smack Dregon for 9 points of healing for 4 rounds. (That will bring you up to 48 hp.)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void pick up his shurikan from the ground.

*post a map, I'll go scouting.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Dori keeps touching Dregon until some of his wounds are healed, while the gith decides to go scouting.


*Condition:* 

Grommet: (60/77)
Dori: (82/82):_Bulls Strength_ (44/80 rounds)
Void: (31/36) : 
Dregon: (66/89):
Char: (38/49):


----------



## HolyMan

"A tough fight and make no mistake," Dregon says sitting down on a chest. 

"I'll be alright," he says to Dori. "But I thank ye none the less. Just need to catch me breath."


----------



## Sphyh

With a smile cracked across his face as he watches the last giant buckle underneath the power of his blast be walks over to him companion Dregon. 

"Careful friend. These giants are formidable and I might not always have a clear shot to bring them down for ya."  Deric gives Dregon a pat on the shoulder as he walks over to the downed giant. "I wonder if they have anything of value... doubtful but worth looking I guess."

[sblock=ooc]search the giants and the room until the gith returns... rolls needed?[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

Once the freezing fog disappates, Deric looks the room over -- a few cloaks hang on pegs set into the wall, the floors are covered with hides here and there.

Each footlocker contains crude giant clothing.

However, there is a chest in the northeast corner of the room atop a stool.


----------



## Scott DeWar

action: sacrifice bull's strength for cure moderate wounds: 2d8+8+2(aug heal feat)

TArget: ndregon

"er ya go laddie. We don want to be beryin in a grave to soon. Ya got lots more years of fight in ye still!"


----------



## s@squ@tch

Scott DeWar said:


> action: sacrifice bull's strength for cure moderate wounds: 2d8+8+2(aug heal feat)












*OOC:*


Per my calculations, your modifier for a CMW would be +13 (augmented healing feat -- CMW is 2nd level spell, so 2hp * 2nd level = +4, then with your touch of healing feat, you cast healing spells at +1 CL, so +9).


----------



## HolyMan

"Ah feeling better already," Dregon says standing up after cleaning Shatterspike. "It's to bad these things are so tough to kill and yield such little reward."

He shrugs, "Better than sitting around a fire getting old, HA!"

OCC: Current status if you please s@s so I may update a mini stat block. Thank you.


----------



## s@squ@tch

HolyMan said:


> OCC: Current status if you please s@s so I may update a mini stat block. Thank you.












*OOC:*


I updated the condition post above, but you are at 66/89 after the CMW


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Void will try the second door to the left


----------



## s@squ@tch

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Void will try the second door to the left












*OOC:*



Does that mean the door facing to the north, around BK/BJ 5?  Also, keep in mind that Void cannot open the doors by himself -- as they are too massive.


----------



## Scott DeWar

s@squ@tch said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Per my calculations, your modifier for a CMW would be +13 (augmented healing feat -- CMW is 2nd level spell, so 2hp * 2nd level = +4, then with your touch of healing feat, you cast healing spells at +1 CL, so +9).












*OOC:*


oh, that is 2 points per spell level. not +2 to caster level. screwy day yesterday. thanks. I am so no use to healers and that feat is still actually new to me.


----------



## Sphyh

_Why set a chest on top of stool?_ Deric learned from bad experiences with chest and traps in the past that it is best to let the experts handle such situations. 

Who is the resident expert on locks and traps? I doubt these giant oafs would have the skills needed to trap that chest but that tentacled beasts presence is making me think twice before opening anything around here.

[sblock=ooc]
detect magic on the chest and the goods I rummaged through. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

s@squ@tch said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean the door facing to the north, around BK/BJ 5?  Also, keep in mind that Void cannot open the doors by himself -- as they are too massive.












*OOC:*


OK, I will wait for someone strong.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*OOC:*


Well, Void ([MENTION=24609]Strahd_Von_Zarovich[/MENTION]) is the rogue/monk, but I just checked his sheet and he has no ranks in open lock!   (+4 for disable device, +5 for search).  So, looks like opening chests will be quite the interesting adventure within itself! 

Also, [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], is Dori going to open the door for Void?


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 I wasn't sure if he wanted a clankity tank to be near him as he snuck around. I can do so in a jiffy though


----------



## s@squ@tch

*OOC:*


I'm not sure he has any other choice, unless he can walk through the doors in this place....  And its not like the doors will get any _smaller_ in the other places....


----------



## Sphyh

_I guess no one here thinks themselves a master on locks._ Deric get a litte frustrated and moves over and opens the chest.


----------



## Scott DeWar

" 'Scuse me, I need to check on the skinny feller."
*mumble mumble-need to keep da runt outta trouble somehow-mumble mumble*

[action: move to where void went as quiet as possible-with a big grin because he thinks he was as quiet as a falling feather. He will then help open any door that void needs to have opened.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*OOC:*


 S@S - My monk opens locked chests with ki-fist! 







Void nods thankfully as the door is opened and slides through to investigate the room.


----------



## Scott DeWar

the priest waits with his weapon now in hand to be ready for anything.


----------

